# The little white lie game



## Johnny Thunder

I thought this one was here? If so, FE can you delete - 

Anyways in this one you post something untrue - but funny - about the person above you, and so on and so forth.

OK - go time.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

johnny thunger actually hates horror movies. he just pretends to like them so he can have friends


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

The Bloodshed Brothers is actually one person, an only child. "Zach" is his imaginary brother.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Fiend4Halloween does the Goth thing not because he likes it, but because someone told him it would make him a "chick magnet".


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Roxy does beautiful lady voice overs...too bad "she's" a man...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ rides a mermaid and jumps through firey hoops at the local county fair


----------



## Sickie Ickie

yeah, but the water from the pool puts out the fire.

JT got his name thunder because of the sounds that come out of his bathroom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sickie Ickie said:


> JT got his name thunder because of the sounds that come out of his bathroom.


I thought you were supposed to print things that were UNtrue:googly:

Sickie Ickie is a test subject for Maybelline's Makeup Division


----------



## Spooky1

RoxyBlue hires a sweatshop in China to help her with her posting.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

no duh!

Spooky has goblins for kids


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ arrested for attending a Jerry Springer show taping dressed as Santa Claus and trying to earn his "Jerry Beads"


----------



## PrettyGhoul

On the second Saturday of every month Johnny Thunder teaches a free "Introduction to the Joys of Knitting" class at Michaels - The Arts & Crafts Store.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ while she is indeed pretty is not a ghoul and is in fact the 18th runner up in the Miss USA pagent.


----------



## Just Whisper

Johnny Thunder knows this because he was the 19th runner up in same pageant


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ wants to see me in a wig, dress and high heels.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Johnny Thunder actually owns a wig, dress, and high heels which he loans to Sickie Ickie on alternating weekends.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ performed four open heart surgeries in the tool shed this morning.


----------



## Spooky1

^ doesn't actually like horror movies and would prefer to watch a chick flick.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

^ hates Halloween and only pretends to like it to make friends.


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Really does look like his avatar... really!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ keeps a supply of vintage cars and vintage women in a large shed on a remote desert island


----------



## Monk

^is actually only 14 years old.


----------



## Draik41895

^is ron whites bro.


----------



## Just Whisper

Draik follows the cheerleaders around at school and keeps asking them if they would like to come over to his house and see the skeletons in his closet


----------



## Draik41895

yeah,i wish!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ is the sole heir to the Castroville Artichoke family fortune


----------



## Spooky1

Monk said:


> ^is actually only 14 years old.


Then Roxy's found the fountain of youth since we've been married for 20yrs. ;D

^ is actually made of paper mache.


----------



## Monk

^ has been duped into believing he is married to RoxyBlue.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^ is really an Atheist.


----------



## Just Whisper

F4H thinks he is good at winning Halloween forum games


----------



## Monk

^ doesn't know how to just whisper.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ is a secret agent working for Opus Dei in the guise of a monk


----------



## MorbidMariah

RoxyBlue is a Bible saleswoman by day, dark and sinister concubine of the devil by night!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^ loves singing show tunes a la Ethel Merman style


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ actually wears her hair in the Bride of Frankenstein style because it makes her look hot.


----------



## Spooky1

^ put a little Kahlua in her paper mache so it tastes better.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ has cleverly disguised his Ferrari as a Pontiac Vibe.


----------



## Monk

^ has hacked into the forum and established a means of making her post count increase by 5 for each post she makes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ is actually a zombie who has learned how to "blend" when out with normal people.


----------



## Monk

^ doesn't really like anything related to halloween or haunts and is only here because she has been banned from every other forum in existence.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ tats lace doilies and sells them at craft fairs on the weekends.


----------



## Monk

^ types her posts blindfolded.


----------



## Draik41895

^ always wears a corset


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ wears pantyhose on his head because it's the latest fashion craze on the West coast.


----------



## Draik41895

^wishes to spread the craze to the east coast


----------



## Evilizabeth

^ only became a lycanthrope to mask their pre-existing attraction to fire hydrants.


----------



## Monk

^ posts in a top secret code that takes months to decipher by administrators before it shows up on the forum.


----------



## Spooky1

^ smuggles illegal immigrants across the border under his robes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ wears sweater vests on the weekends


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^ has a collection of erotic clown dolls


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has armpit hair that matches that of The Bride.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^ cheats at solitare


----------



## Spooky1

^ Married a European vampire to help him get his green card.


----------



## Monk

^is a European vampire looking to get his green card.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ sells fake Social Security cards to European vampires looking to get a green card


----------



## Monk

^recently bought several social security cards from me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, Monk!)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^ has a unrequited passion for chocolate dipped bacon


----------



## Monk

^ makes a habit out of dipping people in chocolate and feeding them to the neighborhood kids


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ spray paints his kids to see how the color combinations might work before trying it on his props.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^ enjoys working with spraypaint because of the lovely smells and happy thoughts that accompany it


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ is a delivery driver for Spec's Beer & Wine Store


----------



## Spooky1

^ secretly dresses up as a Blue Meany when Spooky1 isn't home.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ thinks D&D players who LARP are super cool


----------



## Monk

^ is secretly an obsessed D&D player who LARPs.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^has a collection of celebrity wigs


----------



## Monk

^ plans on dressing up as Hannah Montana for Halloween this year.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^ALSO plans on dressing as Hannah Montana this year


----------



## Monk

^ teaching me the lyrics to Hannah Montana songs.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^likes his fingernails painted while he learns the lyrics


----------



## Monk

^ likes to paint men's finger nails as she teaches teeny bopper music lyrics to them while dressed as Hannah Montana.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^really wants to be on American Idol, and doesn't understand why his vocal talents haven't been recognized (as he auditioned many times while dressed as Hannah Montana) and blames his voice coach...


----------



## Monk

^ used to be my voice coach before being fired for incompetence.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ plays the ukulele to encourage the Moon to come on down out of the sky and give him a big lunar hug


----------



## Monk

^ likes to wear his deadhead speedo to the New Jersey shore.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^has staring contests with his reflection


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ combs her hair 100 strokes before going to bed


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^obsessed with avocado face masques


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ had an affair with Dracula


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^drinks Pink Squirrels and hold their pinky out a delicate angle while doing so


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ wears leather and chains and cruises through downtown Houston every night on a Harley.


----------



## Monk

^ rebuilds carburetors in her bathroom.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^belongs to a glee club


----------



## Monk

^empties the litter box at a local playground.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^hangs out on street corners with a sign that says "will food for work"


----------



## Monk

^ goes around making grammatical corrections to signs held by homeless people.


----------



## Don Givens

Has a plan to elimate homelessness and cut America's dependence on foreign oil by using homeless people for fuel.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^has a secret stable of homeless people he uses for transportation - roman chariot style


----------



## Spooky1

^ is working on a teleporter to transport all homeless to Venezuela.


----------



## Monk

^ is looking forward to living in Venezuela


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^is raising a herd of mutant llamas to take over the world


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ is actually Queen of the Mutant Llamas


----------



## Monk

^ is vying for the throne of the mutant llama empire.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^sleeps with a stuffed llama


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ sells stuffed llamas on EBAY


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^bought up the entire inventory


----------



## Spooky1

^ owns a sweatshop in China making stuffed llamas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was a stuffed llama in a previous incarnation.


----------



## Joiseygal

^ sleeps with a stuffed llama named LuLu and sings to it into the late hours of the night.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ actually looks worse than her passport picture seen here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ forces everyone who takes tea at his house to sip with pinky finger properly extended.


----------



## Don Givens

Sips tea with middle finger improperly extended.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, DG!)


^ has absolutely no sense of humor


----------



## Monk

^ does her own stand-up comedy routine in front of an audience of stuffed koala bears.


----------



## Spooky1

^ has stolen Don Givens sense of humor. (Must edit due to Monks cutting in line)

^ Dresses as a koala bear to heckle RoxyBlue.


----------



## Monk

^ writes Roxy's material for her stand up routine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ secretly tapes stand up routines with koala bears and posts them on YouTube


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^sits in the front row with a pad of note paper, making paper airplanes that he lobs at Roxy during her routine


----------



## Monk

^ doesn't know how to make paper airplanes.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^tried to fly by taping 57 paper airplanes to himself and jumped off of the roof


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ believes the role of the Bride of Frankenstein was portrayed by Ferge no matter what I say.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ always cries when the king dies at the end of the movie musical "The King and I".


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^has permanent carpal tunnel on both hands so she types with her toes...


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, now THAT might be a useful talent!)


^ challenges the country boys to arm wrestling contests at the local bar - and wins!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^moonlights as a cat burglar


----------



## Spooky1

^ is campaigning to become the president of Texas when it secedes from the union.


----------



## Monk

^ moving to Texas when Frankie-s Girl becomes president.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ will be Sergeant-At-Arms when FG becomes President of Texas


----------



## Monk

^ plans on getting dual citizenship between the U.S. and Texas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ is secretly buying property all along the Texas border so he can charge entry fees to all visitors and immigrants


----------



## Monk

^ is wanted by police in 14 states for for counterfeiting Texas currency.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ is the stunt double for Chad Vader - Day Shift Manager.


----------



## Monk

^ is famous for her cameos in various Monty Python films.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was the model for the giant foot that steps on things in the opening sequence used for Monty Python's Flying Circus


----------



## Monk

^ appeared on several episodes of Benny Hill.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ designed the flying phone booth used by Doctor Who.


----------



## Spooky1

^ secretly works with Torchwood.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^is actually Bond, James Bond


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has a canned ham for a left arm


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ fashions arms out of canned hams.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^is a test pilot on the weekends


----------



## Spooky1

^ pretends to be a jet plane while running around with arms extended making jet noises. Zoom zoom


----------



## Monk

^ is aroused by people pretending to be jet planes.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ wishes he cool enough to be one of those people who think they are jet planes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ teaches a class on how to be a jet plane.


----------



## Monk

^ failed a class on how to be a jet plane.


----------



## Spooky1

^ has been assigned to remedial jet plane summer school.


----------



## Monk

^ decided to drop jet plane school in order to attend motorboating school.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ dropping by Thunder Manor after work for a Red Stripe and steak


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^is inviting everyone over to Thunder Manor over for Red Stripe, steaks and "how to be the best motorboat you can be" classes (lots of beer drinking is vital for this class)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ was a red striped motorboat in a previous life.


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a phychic medium for people who were boats in previous lives.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ has a kayak that was a medium in a previous life.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ hates the water and never wants to be near. Even for personal cleanliness


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ sends tangelos to clowns he hates.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^wears pink poodle slippers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ turns pink poodles into slippers


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^tiedyes small animals


----------



## Spooky1

^ makes ballon animals out of real animals.


----------



## Draik41895

^loves to wear teeny weeny itsy bitsy yellow polka-dot bikinis when roxys out


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for thinking of such scary imagery. (I'm more of a one piece kind of guy) 

(edit: so I forgot what thread I was on)

^ dresses werewolves in bikinis


----------



## Draik41895

^Banned for proving my thesis


----------



## ededdeddy

^ doesn't understand the difference between banning and lying


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, ed, I think they forgot what thread they were on)


^ works in a factory that makes one piece mankinis.


----------



## ededdeddy

^ makes all props out of dog poop


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ collects dog poop for prop makers


----------



## Spooky1

^ stages reenactments of Civil War battles with Jack-o-lanterns.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^has tea parties with imaginary friends in the backyard


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ dumps the tea off imaginary boats in Boston harbor


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^believes Boston to be an imaginary place


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ raises imaginary Boston terriers


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ had morning tea with Bela Lugosi


----------



## Spooky1

^ had Bela Lugosi over for a bite.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ bit Bela Lugosi


----------



## Spooky1

^ dug up Bela Lugosi for his cape.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ tattooed the Chinese flag on his face so he could get a lifetime free pass at the local all you can eat Chinese buffet


----------



## Goblin

^ Rollerskates to work


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^wears lederhosen


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a Las Vegas lounge act


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^owns the complete works of Engelbert Humperdinck... on 8 track


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ keeps a shrine to Engelbert Humperdink in the guest bedroom.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^plays heavy metal ukulele with the band The Engelbert Humperfinks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ is a roadie for the easy listening group, The Engelbert Hinkerstinks

(I'm guessing "Humperfinks" might be a typo, but don't change it - it's hysterical)


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

(nope, not a typo, just trying to think of a funny punkish name  )

^has extensive body art with all of the possible ways to misspell "Engelbert Humperdink" with a full face portrait of him on her back


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ pours V8 juice all over her face to keep her eternal youth


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ cries while watching Shirley Temple movies


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^wish she was Shirley Temple


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ new spokeswoman for Maytag Washing Machines


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ is Bela Lugosi's secret love child.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ loves running through Wal Mart tossing glitter at old ladies


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^loves tossing old ladies at WalMart


----------



## Spooky1

^ posts signs at Walmart saying "Target has better stuff".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs contraband between Target and Walmart.


----------



## Spooky1

^ makes snowmen like Calvin (from Calvin & Hobbs)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^climbs up on the roof dressed as a werewolf and howls at the moon even when it isn't Halloween.


----------



## Spooky1

^ wears vampire teeth while playing violin in an orchestra.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ is actually only 4'8" tall.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^has her husband listed on eBay


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^knits erotic underwear


----------



## RoxyBlue

^buys erotic underwear


----------



## Spooky1

^ photoshopped erotic underwear onto husbands picture on ebay (not a pretty sight).


----------



## RoxyBlue

^bid on his picture with photoshopped erotic underwear on eBay to drive up the price.


----------



## Spooky1

^ used money from selling husband on Ebay to buy a Beanie Baby collection.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^scheduled to address the nation this evening about the dangers of photoshopped erotic underwear modeling.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ former erotic underwear model.


----------



## Draik41895

^bone to picks former photographer


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is 73 and can finally retired after all these years of slaving away on that yam farm.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^lobbyist for Idaho Potatoes who's trying to put yam farms out of business.


----------



## scareme

^is a lobbyist for the "Bunnies, they are what's for supper." food group.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ raises Bunnies for Hugh Hefner


----------



## Devils Chariot

roxy has three blue cartoon dogs, and um..... a goiter


----------



## scareme

^banned, for wearing the hat in his picture on his latest trip tp Hawaii.


----------



## Devils Chariot

scareme actually has a led in an armature wire shining onto his face, and yes, he is wears that cape everyday!


Hey! I wore sunblock and you see what happened to my face anyways, I need that hat!!!


----------



## Draik41895

^Likes digging his face into chocolate pie


----------



## Devils Chariot

I love chocolate pie. Wait are talking about the same thing?

^ has hairy palms and turns into an animal three nights a month. Like teenwolf!!!!


----------



## Draik41895

thats not a lie!I thought every one knew tha....Ohhhh...nevermind

^Likes innapropriate things that are too innapropriate to mention because that would be innapropriate


----------



## Devils Chariot

NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My secret secret hath been laid bare for all to see. I'm a cold purple monkey f**ker. Oh it's true. I needed a new hobby and and I used the the "new subculture generator" at www.freakydinks.com. It takes two adjectives, one noun, and then a verb to which an "er" is added to the end and creates a new forum and subculture. I thought no one would find me out. My handle was "Not Devils Chariot",
D'oh!!!!!

^ can't walk because he has a tiki up his ^^^!


----------



## Draik41895

^"accidentally" left his tiki at my house


----------



## RoxyBlue

(My goodness, leave you two alone in the Forum late at night and look how it all goes downhill!!!!)


^is the real star of the new reality show "Wolfboy Looks for Love"


----------



## Spooky1

^ sells industrial quantities of Nair to Wolfboy at a discount.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^secretly raising an army of flamboyant cockroaches


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ tailors cute little outfits for flamboyant cockroaches


----------



## Draik41895

RoxyBlue said:


> ^is the real star of the new reality show "Wolfboy Looks for Love"


nobody told me they were filming this!

^is my tailor


----------



## Spooky1

^ now wears lederhosen


----------



## Draik41895

^loves the thought of me in lederhosen


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ has a high opinion of himself in lederhosen


----------



## Draik41895

^also has a high opinion of me in lederhosen


----------



## Spooky1

^ posted a video of himself dancing in lederhosen, on Youtube.


----------



## Draik41895

^can see the future,lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ wants to learn how to catch worms with grunting


----------



## Draik41895

^pretends that the truth is a lie


----------



## RoxyBlue

^pretends to lie about the truth


----------



## Draik41895

^Lies about lying about the truth


----------



## RoxyBlue

^writes stories that never end on Mobius strips


----------



## Draik41895

^stole the tiki from the certain place it was at


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is delusional about people stealing that tiki thing from where it was


----------



## Draik41895

^doesnt remember were she stole the tiki from



Devils Chariot said:


> ^ can't walk because he has a tiki up his ^^^!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^reincarnated inventor of the Pepper's Ghost illusion


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ dreams of being Bat Guy again


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ missed her shot at Broadway when she tripped over a stray Bucky during the big dance number in "Dracula."


----------



## RoxyBlue

^threw a stray Bucky on stage during the big dance number in "Dracula".


----------



## Monk

^ choreographed the big dance number in "Dracula"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ threw a hissy fit because the stage lights kept shining in his eyes during the big dance number in "Dracula"


----------



## Draik41895

^aimed the stage lights at his eyes during the big dance number in "Dracula"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^kept turning off the stage lights during the big dance number in "Dracula"


----------



## Monk

^ confused the big dance number in "Dracula" with the 'Honey Bun' scene in South Pacific.


----------



## Draik41895

^likes to make me edit my posts


----------



## Monk

^ easily succumbs to subliminal messages


----------



## Bone To Pick

^wears a hood to conceal their exposed, telekinetic brain.


----------



## Spooky1

^ Has a see through skull, avatar is an actual photograph not an X-ray


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is off fishing for Mr. Crab's Millionth Dollar.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ trains fish to swim sideways


----------



## Spooky1

^ eats sushi sideways


----------



## Monk

^ likes to tease people about the way they eat.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^is looking for his red swingline stapler


----------



## Monk

^ stole my stapler


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ founded the Monkees


----------



## Monk

^ likes to sleep in his neighbor's bath tub


----------



## Dr Morbius

^Likes to pin his own ears back with chewing gum


----------



## Monk

^ banned ... again


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ secretly wants to be Dr Morbius


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ sells clown suits for frogs to make them funnier to dissect


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL!)

^designs little frog suits.


----------



## Monk

^ dictates what color clown suits are appropriate for frogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ assists frogs in the dressing room with trying on frog clown suits.


----------



## Monk

^ is jealous of those who assist frogs dressing up like clowns


----------



## RoxyBlue

^clowns around with frogs


----------



## Monk

^ is determined to rid the earth of all amphibians.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is building a spaceship for all the amphibians to escape in.


----------



## Monk

^ stole the plans for the amphibian escape


----------



## RoxyBlue

^disguised himself as a large South American frog to try and steal the plans back


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ recently caught adding facial hair to all the Barbies at a local toy store.


----------



## Spooky1

^ dresses GI Joes in Barbie cloths.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dresses like GI Joe in the hopes of dating Barbie


----------



## Monk

^ presided over a wedding between Barbie and a South American Tree Frog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^brought a gift of fresh flies and impossibly high heels to the wedding between Barbie and a South American Tree Frog


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ eats every 3rd kernel of her corn on the cob


----------



## Monk

^ is related to Richard Simmons.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a Richard Simmons bobble-head doll in his car.


----------



## Monk

^ enjoys breaking into other people's cars and leaving inappropriate items on the dashboard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^locks himself inside his car on a regular basis


----------



## scareme

^ wears mens shoes to work, thinking it's sexy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ adds high heels to men's shoes to make them sexy.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ inventor of Eye Curtains, for people who don't like shades.


----------



## Monk

^ sole owner of eye curtains.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^major buyer of Eye Curtains


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^cries over spilt milk


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^enjoys licking milk off the floor


----------



## RoxyBlue

^washes clothing in milk to give it that ghostly glow.


----------



## Monk

^ delivers fake eviction notices to people at retirement homes just for for kicks.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ sells peanuts and adult diapers at baseball games


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears adult diapers while eating peanuts at baseball games


----------



## Monk

^ uses old adult diapers as bases when playing baseball.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a Toxic Waste Dumping Ground for used adult diapers


----------



## Spooky1

^ lives downwind from a Toxic Waste Dumping Ground for used adult diapers (or was that the dog?).


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ played Big Bird in "Sesame Street on Ice" for 3 weeks before realizing he didn't know how to skate.


----------



## Spooky1

^ steals cookies from the Cookie Monster.


----------



## Draik41895

^tries to get the Cookie monster to sing about liking veggies(It's terrible really)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a collection of cookie monster dolls


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ didn't tell Spooky he needed to know how to skate


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sharpens the blades on skates so people using them on a frozen pond cut holes in the ice and fall through.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^pretends to not notice what Bone to Pick is doing and then laughs when people fall through the ice


----------



## RoxyBlue

^rents people the sharpened blade skates to use on the ice.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^stocked the pond below the ice with piranhas (bred specifically for arctic temperatures)


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ can smell fear


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^can hear pathos


----------



## RoxyBlue

^chews the scenery on stage


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ sleeps in a tub of Ceaser dressing


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^writes advice columns for penguins


----------



## Spooky1

^ favorite dish is roast penguin


----------



## scareme

^sleepwalks to the ice cream parlor


----------



## RoxyBlue

^serves sleepwalkers at the ice cream parlor


----------



## Monk

^ wakes up regularly with the taste of ice cream in her mouth.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has developed 31 flavors of Sleepwalker Brand Ice Cream


----------



## Monk

^ tries a different flavor each night and complains during months with less than 31 days.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is redesigning the calendar to have months longer than 31 days so as to develop and sell more Sleepwalker Brand Ice Cream


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ claims to be able to separate the fat from fat-free milk for only $4/gallon.


----------



## Spooky1

^ raises fat-free dairy cows


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has started a fat-free dairy goat farm to compete with Bone To Pick's fat free cows


----------



## Spooky1

^ trained a chupacabra to attack dairy goats.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ training billy goats to attack chupacabras and bridge trolls


----------



## Spooky1

^ organizes meetings for fantasy creatures anonymous.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has anonymous fantasies


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ publicizes them


----------



## RoxyBlue

^edits them so they get a G rating


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has a nectarine growing on the side of her head


----------



## RoxyBlue

^develops mutant strains of nectarines in his secret underground laboratory


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ fertilizes the roof with green cheese so her moon flowers will grow big and strong


----------



## Monk

^ believes plantlife exists on the moon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually a form of moon plant life


----------



## Monk

^ grows legally questionable plantlife in her basement.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the primary buyer of legally questionable plant life


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ was recently diagnosed with As;fkljuawieorn;czxjb[plasdrfhe[pailorjae syndrome. Very sad.


----------



## Monk

^ gets very sad when hearing about cases of As;fkljuawieorn;czxjb[plasdrfhe[pailorjae syndrome.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ was going to be the poster child for the fundraiser but was late for the photoshoot


----------



## Monk

^ uses As;fkljuawieorn;czxjb[plasdrfhe[pailorjae syndrome fundraisers as an excuse to take indecent photos of people.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^frequently poses for As;fkljuawieorn;czxjb[plasdrfhe[pailorjae syndrome fundraiser posters


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has a lifetime subscription to my indecent website


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has been keeping that website address a secret from other Forum members


----------



## Monk

^ is the only match found when doing a Google image search of As;fkljuawieorn;czxjb[plasdrfhe[pailorjae syndrome


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ should be thankful he doesn't have a case of the Tyricvmaoihrdpouieanj]bgasd]s. That's even worse.


----------



## Monk

^ misspelled Tyricvmaoihrdpouieanj]bgasd]{s...again.


----------



## Spooky1

^ is working in his secret volcano hideout developing even work diseases than Tyricvmaoihrdpouieanj]bgasd]s to unleash on an unsuspecting world.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is helping Monk by consulting Peter Brady on the intricacies of volcano building


----------



## Monk

^ is trying to locate my secret volcano hideout.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^buys ghillie suits in large quantities for use in disguising his secret volcano hideout.


----------



## Monk

^ purchased tickets for the VIP tour of my secret volcano hideout.


----------



## scareme

^for thinking his volcano hideout is a secret.


----------



## Monk

^ mistakingly believes my hideout is actually in a volcano, thus making it still a secret.


----------



## scareme

^for thinking I don't know what I already know, thus, he dosen't know.


----------



## Monk

^ knows nothing


----------



## scareme

^is on a need to know base.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ has her storm shelter decorated like a crypt.


----------



## Spooky1

^ could tell you secrets, but would need to kill you then.


----------



## Monk

^ has killed over little secrets before.


----------



## scareme

^has a dirty little secret of his own.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^launders dirty secrets for a fee


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ markets a cheap haunters' wine called "Two Bucky Chucky."


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stomps the Bucky Chucky grapes for a living


----------



## Draik41895

^steals her grapes from me!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ half brother of the Hamburgler on his mother's side twice removed


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ has a signed photo from Mayor McCheese on his nightstand


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has been arrested on several occasions by Officer Big Mac for claiming you can "have it your way" in McDonaldland


----------



## scareme

^has a thing for men with red hair and big feet.


----------



## Spooky1

^ had house built to look like a McDonalds


----------



## scareme

Is that why people keep stopping by and asking for a Big Mac to go?

^wears a red wig and oversized shoes to impress his wife.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks guys look really hot in red wigs and oversized shoes


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ invested heavily in powdered water in the 80s, before realizing it was just scale


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is really a sock monkey come to life by dark magic


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps a collection of sock monkeys on his nightstand


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ stands in the corner at work to keep the building propped up


----------



## RoxyBlue

^feeds vegetables he doesn't like to the dog under the table when no one is looking


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ feeds relatives she doesn't like to the alligator under the staircase when no one is looking


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ rents out unemployed Japanese monsters to raze old hi-rise buildings


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a temporary employment agency for Japanese monsters


----------



## Spooky1

^ steals dinosaur eggs and hides them at JT's house so the dinos show up on his doorstep.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^helps steals the eggs from sleeping dinosaurs and is actively trying to bring extinction to the dinosaurs again


----------



## RoxyBlue

^organized a protest against Dinosaur Egg Stealers


----------



## Spooky1

^ make a wonderful dino egg omelet.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is working feverishly to have the glockenspiel declared the official state instrument


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ had a subwoofer installed in his nose after one of his fillings began picking up a local music station


----------



## Spooky1

^ has ringing in his ears due to a flea bell choir taking up residence in his left ear.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has legs made up entirely of dill pickles


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Is actually Sickie Ickie's alter ego


----------



## scareme

^wears a flea collar and thinks it's fashionable.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^breeds mutant fleas that require a really large flea collar to subdue


----------



## scareme

^ wears flee collars around her ankles to avoid the sand flees.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a shop on the beach that sells flea collar ankle bracelets


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ just chosen as Polka Queen of Gaithersburg for the 9th time


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^addicted to spelling bees and frequently attempts to organize mass spelling exhibitions at the local shopping center


----------



## RoxyBlue

^drills bees in the art of spelling


----------



## scareme

^stuffs peppers with cotton balls.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^stuffs peppers down his pants


----------



## Spooky1

^ hides killer bees armed with hot peppers in her hairdo.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^sits behind people in theaters with a teasing comb and hairspray and restyles their hair


----------



## RoxyBlue

^teaches classes in Stealth Hair Styling


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ known to run around town in a nun costume, screaming obscenities.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks Microsoft Paint is the bee's knees.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is half vegetable and half mineral


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ is a Modern Major General


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ replaced her entire house last week with an exact replica


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^ eats glue while watching Halloween shows.


----------



## scareme

^banned for refusing talk to the police after next door neighbor disappeared and Fiend "found" a new zombie prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^cries whenever she hears the title song of the musical "Oklahoma!"


----------



## scareme

^ sings the musical "Oklahoma" in the shower.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sings "Oh What a Beautiful Morning" at karaoke bars


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^put fringe all over her vehicle


----------



## RoxyBlue

^persists in the belief that "Pore Jud" is not actually dead


----------



## Monk

^photoshopped a certificate making her a licensed vet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^decided to run with that idea and photoshopped a certificate proving he is King of the Universe.


----------



## scareme

^ sings off key at weddings to make people cry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^crashes weddings of total strangers because she loves crying at weddings


----------



## Monk

^ stole my camera to keep me from posting any pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't realize his two chocolate labs have the camera and are taking pictures for their "Fire Hydrants of Arizona" calendar


----------



## Monk

^ is the president and founder of the "blame the dog" society of America.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^serves as Sergeant-at-Arms for the Blame the Dog Society


----------



## scareme

^makes her dog take pictures of her and Spooky all the time. Poor dog has blisters on his pads.


----------



## Spooky1

Our dog has banned ^ for calling her a he. She's a Bitch and proud of it.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^banned for wearing a "I love my bitch" tee-shirt and then saying "dog? what dog?"


----------



## scareme

^thinks she can ban people in the "Little White Lie" game. ^has been hitting the bottle again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^spikes Frankie's Girl's drinks


----------



## Spooky1

^ takes quality control sips of all drinks prepared.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ cries red wine


----------



## Monk

^ tries to get drunk from drinking tears.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks chocolate milk comes from brown cows


----------



## Monk

^ knows chocolate milk really comes from Swiss cows.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps a herd of Swiss soy beans for milking purposes.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ carries a Spam can key with her at all times.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes Spam on whole grain English muffins with a side of pickled okra


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Carries Missle toe just in case.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^makes and sells cute little travelers' carrying cases for mistletoe


----------



## DeathTouch

Use to drive shotgun on the Santa Maria.


----------



## Spooky1

Has rock salt in his shotgun for when those damn kids get into his pumpkin patch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hates using paid vacation time


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ Morrissey's best friend in high school


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Use to star in Menudo


----------



## Monk

^ is being investigated for touching death.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^performs covert operations under the pseudonym "Grim Reaper"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^is secretly stalking the spy known as the "Grim Reaper"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dresses like Mata Hari and hangs out in graveyards at night waiting for the Grim Reaper


----------



## Spooky1

^ is also known as the "Prim Reaper"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ often serves cat food at Sunday brunch


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes a little champagne with his cat food Sunday brunch


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ wears a bathing suit composed of purple yak hair.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^once posed for Mad Magazine's fold-in page


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ all her family photos are folded to make everyone look like mushrooms


----------



## RoxyBlue

^actually has relatives who are mushrooms


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Was a taste tester for Kellogs.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ awarded the gold medal to Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill at a local wine tasting event, remarking that it "tastes a lot better than that cabernet crap!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't know how to use a digital camera


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Likes Shoe Fly Pie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^creates designer shoes for horseflies


----------



## Spooky1

^ grafting wings onto horses so they can fly.


----------



## Monk

^ likes to leave his fly undone.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ dresses up as Cookie Monster with a twist of Carmen Miranda when he does his grocery shopping.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^snorts cookie dough


----------



## RoxyBlue

^picks the chocolate chips out of the cookie dough before baking and eats them


----------



## scareme

^eats crackers in bed.


----------



## Spooky1

^ makes animal crackers out of real animals.


----------



## scareme

^uses real meat in mincemeat pie.


----------



## Spooky1

^ makes Spam zombies.


----------



## scareme

^uses catsup for salad dressing.


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks there is cat in catsup.


----------



## scareme

^sleeps with a cat for his catnap.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells bootleg catnip to cats on the street


----------



## Monk

^ likes to put boots on cats she finds in the street.


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Would like to get married soon.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ plays death metal on his harp


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Really doesn't like Horror movies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^would rather watch a Disney movie than a horror movie


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Use to be a fisherman.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^got fired from the fishermen's supply store for eating all the live bait


----------



## scareme

^forgot to wear underware today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^told Spooky1 to hide all my underwear:devil:


----------



## Monk

^ keeps the left over edible underwear in tupperware comtainers


----------



## scareme

^didn't forget to wear underware, but isn't wearing any just the same.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ gathers undergarment demographic data for the U.S. Census


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^asks random strangers if they're wearing underwear


----------



## Monk

^ insists on telling strangers that she is not wearing any underwear


----------



## scareme

^insists on checking strangers underware.


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Was one of the Fruit of the Loom guys.


----------



## Spooky1

^ gives wedgies to complete strangers.


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Manned one of the guns on the Black Pearl.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^still makes dioramas in shoeboxes like he did in grade school


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ never finished hers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^broke everyone else's dioramas because he doesn't like the competition


----------



## GothicCandle

^ loves winning so much she declared a snail race, but then stepped on everyone else's snail.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LMAO!)

^trains snails to race


----------



## Spooky1

^ had the misfortune of trying to start a slug ranch on the Bonneville Salt Flats.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes a bowl of salted slugs as a snack


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes beer & slug stew.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells fried slug-on-a-stick at the county fair food booth every year


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ wears shoes that leave sasquatch footprints


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ shares a flat with Sasquatch


----------



## Spooky1

^ will be in the next "Messing with Sasquatch" beef jerky commercial.


----------



## scareme

^works for McDonalds as their clown.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has an autographed picture of the Hamburglar


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^likes to wear the Grimace costume for kicks


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ romantically linked to Mayor McCheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

^once challenged Mayor McCheese to a duel in a play for Frankie's Girl's hand


----------



## Spooky1

^ put blanks in Bone to Pick's dueling gun.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^replaced the guns with Oscar Meyer weiners


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole the Weinermobile and went joyriding in downtown Houston


----------



## Spooky1

^ disposes of unwanted bodies at the Oscar Myer wiener factory.


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Pretends they are jackie Chan.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ pretends they are Charlie Chan


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has a wig made out of rat hair.


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Has an inflatable scarecrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a garden full of inflatable pumpkins


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ wears a helium suit to work to put more spring in her step.


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ has a small tiki mask in in his skull from an unfortunate TRIP in Hawaii.


----------



## scareme

^ sells Air Force secrets.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^sells secret avon products to the air force


----------



## RoxyBlue

^demonstrates camouflage makeup tricks to Air Force members


----------



## scareme

^wants to join the Air Force as a BUF pilot.


----------



## Spooky1

^ works in the acronym office of the Air Force (AOAF)


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^ tests bombs for Air Force jets by hitting them with a hammer (Bugs Bunny style!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^trains gremlins to saboutage jet engines (Bugs Bunny style)


----------



## Spooky1

^ gives monsters hair cuts (Bugs Bunny style)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ still thinks King Kong is a documentary.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^raised King Kong from a baby


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ aware that Mothra was my mother


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks Gamara is a real butthead


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ wears a necklace of gnome heads for luck


----------



## RoxyBlue

^peddles Magic Fish Feet to unsuspecting buyers


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ sells waterproof shoes for Magic Fish Feet to unsuspecting buyers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^performs amazing acts of prestidigitation with Magic Fish Feet


----------



## Spooky1

^ trains tap dancing centipedes


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^ swallows sick goldfish for pesos


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is really a 68 year old woman living in Siberia


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ is looking for a Russian bride


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is rushing to get a bride


----------



## scareme

^used to dress her Ken dolls up as brides.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^was married to her Ken doll


----------



## RoxyBlue

^eloped with a Ken doll when she was 15


----------



## Spooky1

^ drives a pink plastic Barbie Corvette


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ is Barbie's personal valet


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ drives everywhere in reverse


----------



## RoxyBlue

^puts a salt lick on the highway in front of his house to ensure the availability of fresh road kill


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^shows up to civil war reenactments dressed in a space suit and keeps asking the participants to "take me to your leader"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs around in hoop skirts and pantalettes, calling everyone "Rhett honey" and reminding them that "tomorrow is another day".


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ holds a yearly reenactment of the "Battle for Gaithersburg," which involves her and spooky, Civil War attire and a Twister mat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stands half dressed in his closet every morning and says "I have nothing to wear!"


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ beat me to the post, and i have nothing bad to say about her.


----------



## scareme

^blew off his Tori Amos concert to watch "Ghost Whisper".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^releases giant mechanical bats at night to spook the neighbors


----------



## Bone To Pick

RoxyBlue said:


> ^stands half dressed in his closet evey morning and says "I have nothing to wear!"


LOL, I thought these were supposed to be lies!

^butters her toast before toasting it


----------



## RoxyBlue

(and that's true, too!)


^thinks toasted earthworms are totally appropraite as a party hors d'oeuvre


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^invented an elixir that turns beavers into gold and a watch that turns pigeons into stone

(and I'm watching Freakazoid, so that's where THAT came from!  Nutbunnies!)


----------



## Wyatt Furr

^told husband that the bolts in her neck were to improve cell phone reception.


----------



## scareme

^is shedding fur in this summer heat, and now the couch looks like a giant fur ball.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^always extends her pinkie finger when sipping tea because someone told her it was "more refined that way".


----------



## Spooky1

^ sticks finger in guests tea to make sure it's hot enough.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*^ Amuses himself by spiking his guests tea with moonshine when they aren't looking and then accuses them of being lushes.*


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ like to square dance to salsa music


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes to break dance in hot salsa.


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ likes to salsa dance on his break


----------



## RoxyBlue

^slipped in some salsa and broke his leg while dancing


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ get's a social security check for being disabled on account of mental illness because she thinks shes a " friend of gargoyles", but spends all the money feeding her three blind dogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^applied for membership to the local Friends of Gargoyles Fan Club, but was rejected for not being weird enough


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ lost her bid for president of NATIONAL friends of gargoyles club to the the vindictive and viciously petty DC.


----------



## Spooky1

^ was institutionalized after being mauled, and will only repeatedly mutter blue dogs, blue dogs, all day long.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ plasters pictures of blue dogs on DC's windows, just to watch him twitch.


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ is a radiological freak accident created by Regan in the 80's in an attempt to create a satellite weapon that can kill individuals from space.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^operates a sattilite that can kill individuals frome space and then uses the bodies for his haunt! mwahahahahahaha! :lolkin:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has to be kept in a strait jacket at the asylum for repeatedly trying to turn table utensils into a death ray.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^keeps me company in my padded cell also wearing a strait jacket!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^set up her web cam to catch the attendants picking their noses at the asylum


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^is also caught picking her nose on the web cam!


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ roxy blue only likes you on account of your avatar being a gargoyle


----------



## Spooky1

^ uses actual photo of himself for his avatar


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*^ Uses future actual photo of himself for his avatar.*


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ has the world record for longest dance of the Batoosie (simpsons ref)


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^teaches old people how to dance the Batoosie and then laughs when they fall and break their hips!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^has a secret crush on Norm Abram and dresses in plaid and a toolbelt... and nothing else.


----------



## Joiseygal

^likes to go to Walmart and try underwear on over her clothes while stealing items out of peoples carts.


----------



## Devils Chariot

^really is as hot as her avatar.


----------



## Spooky1

^ had ear reduction surgery (before avatar picture was taken).


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ buried a child in his yard and photographed it. His cover is to put it out in the open so no one will suspect what he really did.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^has laser death rays that come out of his eyes


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

^makes her own soda with juice and Alka-Seltzer


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ never actually read lovecraft


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a fancy schmancy yacht called "The Love Craft"


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ has the dingy called the "Poe" and we live in a world where boat size and name length correlate exactly.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ likes to name and measure people's dinghies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ says "one ringy dingy, two ringy dingy" while waiting for people to answer his phone call.


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ likes to pretend she is above dinghy size and sez it only matters how you drive your dinghy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has been called "a bit dingy" by his closest friends


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ known as the fish lady by her peers.


----------



## DeathTouch

Messing with the kids by running around his hood ringing the ice cream truck bell.


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ drives an ice cream truck full of dead clowns.


----------



## DeathTouch

Is making a groundbreaker out of old CDs and DVDs.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ Chet Baker's secret love child


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ has a secret career with the US navy who uses his laugh as super sonar to find hidden russian subs and recover top secret materials lost in the ocean.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ enjoys smoking dirty tube socks


----------



## Devils Chariot

hey that cuts too close to the bone johnny! Unfair!!

^Lives in a van down by the river.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ thinks Halloween is icky


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ thinks sickie ickie is hot

(isnt he though)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has purchased 104 copies of my swimsuit calendar


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ puts out a pretty weak product but the paper makes a scary mache corpse covered with pasty white flesh and g strings.


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Has a Haunt comprised of mostly sock puppets.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wonders why he was not included in Johnny Thunder's swimsuit calendar


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Now markets her own line of clothing at Dennys.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears sandwich boards advertising my latest line of Denny's clothing


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ considers sandwich boards as alluring evening attire


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Forgot to lock the house today.


----------



## Spooky1

^ is checking out DC's apartment at this very moment.


----------



## Devils Chariot

^ has been attacked by two bad cats. Watch out for the orange one!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^raises and trains mutant attack cats


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ nicknamed SWaMBO - She Who Must Be Obeyed


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^is her willing slave and spends all his time dressed up as her gargoyle man servent (including that loin cloth!!!) :lolkin:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is composed of milk chocolate and pecans.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^is made up of viniger and mothballs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has an army of vinegar mothball Johnny Thunder dolls


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^makes voodoo dolls out of ham and grass clippings


----------



## Spooky1

^ sticks pins in voodoo dolls made out of ham and grass clippings


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^ eats the ham, smokes the grass clippings.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ on the second Wednesday of every month dresses as Donald Duck and panhandles to support his horror DVD habit


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wishes he had thought of dressing up like Donald Duck before Fiend did


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Actually is a mod for Haunted Germany.(Stoppen from floppin)

www.hauntedgermany.de/board/


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^bathes in german choclate puddding and showers with skim milk


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a coordinating line of perfumes and aftershaves in chocolate pudding and skim milk scents


----------



## Spooky1

^ is working on rituals for the return of the old ones.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^confused residents of the local retirement home for the "old ones"


----------



## Spooky1

^ retirement planner for the "Old Ones"


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^is the cook for the "old ones"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is supposed to help the Old Ones make their beds in the morning, but tells them to do it themselves for the exercise.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ wants to cut my grass this weekend.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ had already arranged for the Old Ones to do it, calling it a Hands-On Garden Tour


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sharpens the blades on the scythes the Old Ones use to cut grass


----------



## Dark Angel 27

(and here i thought roxy was "The Friend Of Gargoyles" :jol: )

^forces the Old Ones to cut the grass with scythes conviently forgetting to tell them that the equipment shed has a few lawn mowers in them


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a rest home for Old Ones who've injured themselves cutting grass with scythes


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ gives the Old Ones dull scissors and tells them to get back out there if they want their jello tonight.


----------



## GothicCandle

^ is the cook for the Old Ones, it's not really jello.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^is the bait to lure in the Old Ones for Bone To Pick's jello recipie


----------



## RoxyBlue

^makes funny hats for the Old Ones to wear so they don't seem so ominous


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ tried to sell me a shark she caught in her bathtub


----------



## Spooky1

^ hunts sewer sharks in his free time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ sings "Mack the Knife" in the shower


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ got a $1,000,000,000.00 speeding ticket over the weekend.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^has entered himself in the next miss universe pagent!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^will be judging the male entries in the next Miss Universe pageant


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ will be too busy defending her Gaithersburg OktoberFest Knockwurst & Sauerkraut Queen title to pay any attention to the Miss Universe contest


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doodles in the books at the library and claims that "Cthulhu made me do it!"


----------



## Spooky1

^ is raising brood of Cthulhu hatchlings.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ will play Daniel Collins in the new Dark Shadows movie


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has an "in" with the director of the new Dark Shadows movie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ was dancing with Peter Cushing's ghost earlier this morning high atop Mt. Everest.


----------



## Spooky1

^ has climbed Mt. Everest to set up a FCG at the peak.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ stole Michael Jackson's nose


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Creator of the first Haunted crossword puzzle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses haunted houses as hotels on the Monopoly board


----------



## Spooky1

^ hires ghosts to haunt Monopoly properties to bring down the real estate values.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^altered the "Get Out of Jail Free" cards to read "Go Straight to Hell"


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ keeps swapping spooky's playing piece for a poison dart


----------



## RoxyBlue

^insists on being the banker when he plays Haunted Monopoly and makes secret loans to himself


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ had her neighbor's brain for dinner.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ so tall he can't see his shoes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has Patrick Star in his freezer


----------



## Spooky1

^ brought the neighbor's brain for our pot luck dinner.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ brought cauliflower and tried to pass it off as a brain.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to pass off kidney beans as "leprechaun kidneys"


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks Lima beans are "leprechaun kidneys".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^believes everything Charlie the Tuna says


----------



## Spooky1

^ believes you can Tune a fish.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^went looking for camouflage trousers but couldn't find them


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ shaves off random strangers' left eyebrows to add to her collection.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^makes eyebrow wigs for random strangers


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Was branded from the PTA.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tats doilies out of spider webs


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ gets her cardio workouts in by digging graves in her backyard


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ typing from the grave


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Has a powered toliet.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^still uses the outhouse


----------



## DeathTouch

^ Known for changing channels without a remote.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^is actually an ornate doorstop


----------



## RoxyBlue

^eats the middles out of Oreo cookies and then puts them back in the bag


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has a shrine to Fats Waller in the attic


----------



## Joiseygal

^puts gross things in the mailbox to scare the the post office worker.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sits in the back row in movie theaters and throws jujubes at other patrons.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^likes to play fetch with crocodiles


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a moat around her house stocked with alligators.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ afraid of polka dots


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears polka dotted pantaloons and a smoking jacket on weekends


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

^Moonlights as a test pilot on weekends


----------



## RoxyBlue

^distills moonshine on the weekends


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

^buys my moonshine during the week!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dilutes moonshine with Mountain Dew and sells it as radiator fluid


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

^recycles raditors on the mountain


----------



## RoxyBlue

^mounts radiators on tricycles


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

^tries pyscho nacos


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^wears water wings in the bathtub


----------



## RoxyBlue

^conducts guided tours of sewer systems


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^shaves intricate patterns into her leg hair


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^uses Preparation H instead of toothpaste.....and vice versa!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has wallpaper with little yellow duckies on it in the bathroom


----------



## Joiseygal

^plays duck duck goose with the local kids than trips them if they don't pick you.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^when they do pick her she mows down the goose to win!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^gooses people standing in grocery lines


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^just finished watching a "Charles in Charge" TV marathon


----------



## rottincorps

would rather watch Ishtar then a old Frankenstein movie


----------



## Joiseygal

^ Steals little old ladies purses to pay for props.


----------



## randyaz

^has sticky fingers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sticks gum underneath the subway seats


----------



## randyaz

^ hasnt shaved her legs in over 2 years


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has 15 legs................ in his backpack.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^paints his toenails to match his shirt color


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

^has only one color of shirts - orange!


----------



## rottincorps

> likes long walks on a short dock


----------



## RoxyBlue

^builds short docks for long walkers


----------



## rottincorps

Has cement shoes in trunk of her car


----------



## Spooky1

^ has cement shoe booth on boardwalk.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a matching set of cement shoes and ties


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^wears cement shoes when she sleeps with the fishes


----------



## Draik41895

^ likes to hot glue eyelids to said "sleeping" fishes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plays lullabies on the kazoo to sleeping fishes


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^to cheap to get a pedicure, Roxy dangles her feet in the Amazon water to have piranhas eat off the dead skin, callouses and toenails.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a beauty school for wanna-be piranha pedicurists


----------



## Draik41895

^ secretly feeds my piranha


----------



## rottincorps

Tells everyone he uses Extends to make him self taller


----------



## RoxyBlue

^teaches kids the Ninja Art of Invisibly Watering Trees Behind Wallmart

(that will make no sense unless you read the "EEEWW!" thread)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ sleeps in a meat freezer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^drinks beer slushies while cutting grass with a scythe


----------



## DeathTouch

Plays Wii til 2am.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

^Takes over the Wii as 2am and goes till 5am.


----------



## Spooky1

^ rents out Wii by the hour.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

^Charges me fee to rent on his turf


----------



## Spooky1

^ is shorting me on my Wii turf fee.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^still plays with the Atari 2600


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks an Atari 2600 is a European sports car


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ was a founding member of Nirvana


----------



## Spooky1

^ was original drummer for the Beatles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has an extensive collection of recordings by Yanni


----------



## Spooky1

^ is groupie for Slayer.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^drives the van for the Slayer groupies


----------



## Spooky1

^ hitchhikes and tries to get ride from the Slayer groupie van.


----------



## rottincorps

^sales Slayer bumper stickers on e-bay


----------



## RoxyBlue

^buys Slayer bumper stickers from eBay and pastes them on police cruisers


----------



## rottincorps

thinks that police drive porsches because they have 911 on them


----------



## RoxyBlue

^added a super turbo charged engine to a Smart Car so he could participate in high speed police chases


----------



## rottincorps

^ believes that her Yogo is a collector's dream


----------



## RoxyBlue

^still wears feetie pajamas


----------



## rottincorps

HEY I resemble that remark....still thinks Ishtar should have got an Oscar


----------



## Joiseygal

^ eats snicker bars with a fork


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hides the vegetables she doesn't like under her plate at dinnertime.


----------



## Spooky1

^ cooks all her vegetables in a deep fat fryer with lard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^insists on eating all of those deep-fried-in-lard vegetables, then complains of heartburn


----------



## Spooky1

^ hides the Tums when I have heartburn. Burp!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^crushes up the Tums tablets and mixes it in his soda


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to star in a Myth Busters episode involving Tums and soda water


----------



## Spooky1

^ plans on blowing up a Diet Coke factory with a truck load of Mentos.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sat on a hot water heater after disabling the safety features and shouted "I'm goin' to the moon!"


----------



## Joiseygal

^ Takes bites out of apples when she is at the grocery store.


----------



## rottincorps

^ uses a lemonade stand as a front to hide her income


----------



## RoxyBlue

^kicks over lemonade stands and steals the money from the kitty


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^kicks over kids and steals the lemonade.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^spits watermelon seeds off of bridges


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

^has all sorts of itches inside her britches!


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^collects Britney Spears memorabilia


----------



## Spooky1

^ is Britney Spears using the alias of Frankie-s Girl.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^ still dances along to old New Kids on the Block videos.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a gig at a bar every Saturday night where he re-enacts that Flashdance chair shower thing.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ starting the second half for the Eagles tonight.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to fly like an eagle to the sea


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^ likes to stagedive at Vanilla Ice concerts.



RoxyBlue said:


> ^has a gig at a bar every Saturday night where he re-enacts that Flashdance chair shower thing.


 OMG that's funny! Hey, I got the long hair, and I know I'd look hot in legwarmers! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks Vanilla Ice is a frozen Italian confection


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has raspberry iced tea running through her veins


----------



## RoxyBlue

^makes petits fours while wearing a frilly apron


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^likes to play 'tea party' with her props. The cemetary goblin is the newest to sport a bonnet and a frilly pink dress!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, have you been peeking through our windows?!?)


^trains Chippendale dancers to do the boogaloo


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^wants to be my assistant trainer for the dancers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^pays assistant Chippendale trainers with Monopoly money and expired Starbucks gift cards


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^ goes to retirement homes to find additional Chippendale dancers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^makes girdles for retired Chippendale dancers so they can regain the youthful illusion of a tight gut


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^is the person responsible for oiling up every one of the retired dancers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells "Chippendale Dancer Body Oils & Ointments" on line.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has lime slices for eyes


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^likes to add raw granola and PopRocks to his KY Jelly!


----------



## rottincorps

^buys coffee at 7 eleven and puts it in a Starbucks cup to be sophisticated


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells used Starbucks cups on street corners


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ on every other Tuesday must stuff her ears full of yellow mustard so she may become one with the Earth.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells "Mustard for Ears" on street corners next to the used Starbucks cup guy


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ grows alien pods in her attic in the hopes of replacing her neighbors with pod people.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^helped Roxy come up with the resorces to grow the alien pods in the first place


----------



## RoxyBlue

^developed Super Turbo Charged Alien Pod Fertilizer for home gardeners


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^stole some pod fertilizer from me to speed up the pod growing process


----------



## RoxyBlue

^put an explosive dye packet in the pod fertilizer so anyone opening a bag would turn blue


----------



## DeathTouch

Stars in the movie Space Chimps.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^designs cute little spacesuits for chimp astronauts


----------



## DeathTouch

Doesn't like the Movie "My sister's Keeper" because it doesn't end like the book.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^rewrites the endings in library books, then puts them back on the shelves.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ talks backwards due to Twin Peaks fetish


----------



## Spooky1

^ has an alter ego named Bob and hangs out with a dancing midget..


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^is currently reading the dictionary and can't wait to see how it ends.


----------



## Spooky1

^ is trying to think of another word for Thesaurus


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is wondering if he can become a merman


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is half brother to the Creature from the Black Lagoon on his mother's aunt's side


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^sits on the porch chewing tobacco and spitting at little kids.


----------



## DeathTouch

Makes Fried Tacos.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^eats fried tacos


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ elected Prime Minister of Planet X this morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is staging a coup to regain his exalted title of Prime Minister of Planet X


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ found Mickey Mouse in her garage today mixing up martinis.


----------



## Spooky1

^ shacking up with Minnie Mouse, which caused Mickey to be drinking in strangers garages.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears a Mouseketeer hat while mixing martinis


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^wears a Dolly Parton wig and mixes martinis with mice...literally.


----------



## scareme

^ uses Raid as aftershave.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells a complete line of pesticide-based cosmetics door-to-door


----------



## Spooky1

^ sells cosmetics designed for insects.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ America's Next Top Model


----------



## scareme

^America's next top Dancer with the Stars.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^America's next Idol


----------



## scareme

^America's next Home Improvement expert.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^went on a blind date with Captain America


----------



## scareme

^double dated with Bonnie and Clyde.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a dating service for fictional characters


----------



## scareme

^runs with shady ladies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^makes parasols for shady ladies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ dated The Penguin briefly in high school.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears ankle bracelets


----------



## Spooky1

^ has pillory and stocks in front yard for solicitors.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^covers his eyes during the scary scenes in movies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the Lucky Charms leprechaun's half-sister


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ does traffic reports on Channel 666 for Underworld TV


----------



## RoxyBlue

^does Man on the Street interviews for Channel 666


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ pastes grass clippings to her back in the attempt to become one with nature and the next Earth Elemental.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^weaves back wigs from grass clippings


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is the Masked Magician and loves revealing magic's biggest secrets


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes to saw women in half, but doesn't know magic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks a Mr Clean Magic Eraser can be used to make himself invisible


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^uses jazz hands in business meetings


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^wears a brown hooded robe and chants like the Benedictine Monks while smearing paste on her face.


----------



## scareme

^licks makeup off peoples faces.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^develops edible makeup in a secret underground laboratory


----------



## scareme

^takes trips underground when ever she can.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^her house is one of the stops along the Underground Railway for Escaping Haunters


----------



## scareme

^her relatives hunted haunters in the 1800's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^her relatives haunted hunters in the 1800s


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^is a vampire still "living" from the 1800's.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^viciously vandalizes vampire vehicles


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ styles her armpit hair like the Bride


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^uses a curling iron on his armpit hairs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns an Armpit Hair Pomade factory


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^is a member of "Armpit Hair Club for (wo)Men"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks wind-up rubber band toys are all the animation any haunter should need


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^wears Halloween costumes to work... in April


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ puts tacks on all the dining room chairs at the local assisted-living facility when no one's looking


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a travel agency catering to demons and werewolves


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^loves the taste of garlic pudding


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears garlic thinking it will keep door-to-door salesmen away


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ uses door-to-door salesmen as a garlic substitute


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a substitute teacher at the School for the Terminally Looney


----------



## scareme

^gave substitute teachers a hard time as a child.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Never! I was a model child))

^substitutes teachers with corpsed buckies


----------



## Spooky1

^ makes noisy students sit in the FCG crypt.


----------



## scareme

^teaches mud making 101 during summer school.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes mud pies with a little compost on top


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^decorates props with "cow pies".


----------



## scareme

^decorates cows as props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^props cows against people's front doors, then rings the doorbell and runs away


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

(that just made me laugh so loud that coworkers looked at me funny)



^ has a secret training facility that is creating a deadly force of ninja cows trained in the art of cow-jutsu


----------



## RoxyBlue

^provides implants to cows who feel their udders are too small


----------



## Spooky1

^ publisher of "Playcow" magazine with photos of silicone augmented cows udders.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^claims to have milked the March centerfold for Playcow magazine


----------



## Night Watchman

^claims to have drank said milk.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ claims to be a dust bunny from the planet Eureka


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has proclaimed himself the Evil Overlord Dust Bunny of Eureka


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ holds her shoes to her ears trying to hear the ocean, but usually just hears distress signals from the Land of the Lost.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a herd of sleestacks in his backyard


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ begging hubby for a Chaka fur coat for Christmas this year.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^cultivates new varieties of plants, all of which he names "George"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells acoustically perfect shower stalls for dogs that like to howl while being bathed


----------



## Spooky1

^ uses her tongue to give the dog a bath.


----------



## Night Watchman

^drinks the bath water when the dogs are done.


----------



## Spooky1

^ throws out the baby with the bath water.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^tiptoes through the tulips


----------



## Draik41895

^is a genius in disguise,and stole her brains from me


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ makes barking noises at passing cars


----------



## RoxyBlue

^chases parked cars and loses


----------



## Night Watchman

Roxy are you telling me that the person above your post is so slow that they need to speed up just to stop?

The person above my post can't drive because she dosen't know how to park a car.


----------



## Spooky1

^ has difficulty driving on the right side of the road.


----------



## Night Watchman

^ can't tell right from left.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^gets left behind when everyone else turns right


----------



## Night Watchman

^has no behind because she LHAO.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(does that mean I can't LMAO anymore?)

^runs a repair shop for Fallen Behinds


----------



## Night Watchman

You can LYAO anytime.
^is a frequent customer at my shop.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has a morocca for a left hand.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears stilts when grocery shopping so he can reach the top shelves


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is being interviewed on NPR right now about living in the Artic Circle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wore a penguin suit in the hopes he'd win a lead role in "March of the Penguins"


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ begins each day with an interpretive dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

^won't eat cereal for breakfast unless he can read the back of the box at the same time.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ wears Spongebob pants to work to look youthful and hip.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was planning on dressing like SpongeBob for Halloween and walking on his knees so he could TOT with the neighbor kids


----------



## Night Watchman

^is going out for Halloween as Patrick Starfish so she can TOT with Johnny Thunder.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^leaves fish food on the back patio in the hopes of capturing SpongeBob Thunder


----------



## Night Watchman

^gets caught in fish food trap meant for Sponge Bob Thunder.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^gets arrested for illegally baiting fish persons


----------



## Night Watchman

^has nothing better to do than pick on newbies in the Fun and Games Threads.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ often mistaken for George Washington


----------



## RoxyBlue

^will have the starring role in "Abe Lincoln: Vampire Hunter"


----------



## Spooky1

^ has big magnet in the back of car that causes other cars to hit her.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(hey, that might be true!)


^plays "bumper cars" in grocery parking lots


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^has shopping cart races in the parking lot


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I used to do that when I was a kid!:googly

^repainted all the lines in the grocery parking lot so only Mini Coopers have room to park there


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ quietly replacing all her possessions with exact replicas


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is quietly replicating himself so he can be in twenty places at once.


----------



## Night Watchman

^has no interest in replicating herself because she has no place to be.


----------



## Spooky1

^ blames all bad things on his evil twin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^enjoys inhaling fumes from burning foamboard


----------



## scareme

^won't watch the new Hauntforum DVD with clothes on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^inserted subliminal messages in the HauntForum DVD about removing clothing while watching it


----------



## scareme

^taught me how to post subliminal messages when teaching me hoe to post pictures.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^read the picture posting directions backwards and found the hidden directions about subliminal message posting


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ secretly a mermaid


----------



## RoxyBlue

^openly a lobster


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ is sometimes a crab around spooky


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to bathe in spinach artichoke dip


----------



## Night Watchman

^dosen't bathe.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^does perverted things to his Jack o' Lanterns after Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^got arrested for trying to drop a jack o' lantern off the Golden Gate Bridge


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ likes to kick the seat in front of her on flights


----------



## Spooky1

^ rides the ferris wheel at Santa Monica pier with a bucky.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ ownes a pair of parachute pants and dances to "U can't touch this"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^puts polyester leisure suits on her zombie props


----------



## Bone To Pick

^refuses to put spooky's polyester leisure suits on her zombie props


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^lives in a treehouse in Roxy's backyard


----------



## RoxyBlue

^released a horde of carpenter ants in Bone to Pick's treehouse


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^discovered a new species of insect - contractor ants. They show up for an estimate and leave their stuff all over the place and then you never see them again


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ just drafted to be the Eagles' third quarterback.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was a second string emergency backup drummer for the Beatles in the 60s.


----------



## Spooky1

^ goes to Tom Jones concerts and throws panties on stage.


----------



## scareme

^wears Roxy's panties while working on props.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ spies on Spooky1


----------



## scareme

^blinded bystanders by flashing her plumbers crack.


----------



## jaege

^stunned bystanders by flashing her cleavage


----------



## RoxyBlue

^collects pictures of HauntForum members in their undergarments, claiming it's "for prop research purposes only"


----------



## jaege

who told you?!?

^poses in private in various costumes for "research purposes"


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Have you been talking to Spooky1?)

^ tries to convince women in bars that he needs them for "research purposes


----------



## Night Watchman

^goes to bars to feel needed.


----------



## Spooky1

^ goes to Goth bars for the cheerful atmosphere.


----------



## scareme

^wears Goth clothing to try to look "hip".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a makeover service for ex-hippies who want to go Goth


----------



## Spooky1

^ runs a tattoo removal service for ex-goths.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a temporary tattoo service for Goth wanna-bes


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ sells cigars, beer and ugly flourescent plaid clothing to Golf wanna-bes


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LMAO)

^actually wears ugly fluorescent plaid golf clothing while playing croquet


----------



## jaege

^plays croquet while styling underwear for "research reasons"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ uses his passport pic as his avatar. Spooky, kids!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the reincarnation of his avatar


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ enjoyed her sushi lunch with me on South Street this past weekend.


----------



## Night Watchman

^had to ask someone to pick her avitar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is envious of people with blue avatars


----------



## scareme

^called in sick to work cause she stayed up to late playing games.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(wouldn't have been a bad idea)

^lures people into playing games on line until the wee hours so they call in "sick" the next day, then calls their employers with the REAL story


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ about to release a CD featuring a duet with Elvis' ghost


----------



## RoxyBlue

(shhh, it was supposed to be a secret!)


^has graham crackers and milk before taking his afternoon nap


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ still hasn't knitted me a new blankie like she promised.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hasn't sent me the yarn for that new blankie yet


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ must have lost the bag of back hair I mailed last month!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns a pack of formerly long haired black dogs that are now bald


----------



## jaege

^ has a new long wig made of an unusual black hair...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a beauty salon that caters to dogs in need of hair restoration


----------



## Night Watchman

^in need of hair restoration.


----------



## Spooky1

No that would be me, NW 

^ donates leg hair for dolls wigs.


----------



## Night Watchman

^ uses dolls wigs to cover bald spots


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^created a complete double breasted suit made from doll parts (comes with two pairs of pants)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has the world's largest collection of vintage Kewpie dolls


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has the Wolf Man mow her lawn


----------



## RoxyBlue

^disguises himself as the Wolf Man so he can mow our lawn and get dog treats afterwards


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ briefly married to the One Eyed One Horned Flying Purple People Eater but given the marriage was annulled does not like to discuss it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^gave me legal advice about dumping that One Eyed One Horned Flying Purple People Eater


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ Joined the Bloods gang because she thought it was a yard haunters' group


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ confused and frightened by yellow mustard.


----------



## jaege

^actually prefers brown mustard.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^speaks with a Transylvanian accent when ordering at fast-food drive-thrus


----------



## RoxyBlue

^gets confused about fast food ad campaigns and asks to "have it your way" at the McDonald's drive-thru


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ sings the "Oscar Meyer Weiner" song when she's sad


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks there are secret code words hidden in the Meow Mix song


----------



## Night Watchman

^consistently looks in the mirror and says "I am a good person and people like me".


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ constantly mailing self to South America, but the package is always returned for insufficient postage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has no idea what those lumps in the cat's litter box really are


----------



## Night Watchman

^takes neighbours pets and claims them as her own.


----------



## Evil Queen

^ shaves skunks


----------



## Goblin

^ Shaves spider's legs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^knits teensy weensy leg warmers for shaved spider legs


----------



## Evil Queen

^ supplies the wool for said leg warmers


----------



## Goblin

^ Bought tiny shoes for them


----------



## Night Watchman

^won't shave her legs until after Halloween.


----------



## scareme

^doesn't know the person above his post is a male, or he would be offering to knit leg warmers for his shaved legs.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^likes bacon-flavored lollipops


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps a supply of slightly-used lollipops stashed in her beehive hairdo


----------



## Night Watchman

My 3 words an hour typing ability made me late on the post when I tried to ban one person and got another...opps.

^banned for being dumped by Frankie


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for suggesting that Frankie's Girl and I were an "item"


----------



## Night Watchman

I'm banning myself for not being able to keep up with the people posting!


----------



## Evil Queen

^ forgot which game this is


----------



## Goblin

^ Rides an unicycle to get groceries


----------



## RoxyBlue

^put a White Lie post in the Banned thread


----------



## Goblin

^ Teaches monkeys to tap dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is an excellent tap dancer


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to take the monkey dance troup out on the road


----------



## Night Watchman

^dances with monkeys


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs with chickens


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks i stole his dance partner


----------



## scareme

^is dancing without a partner.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ drives backward the entire way to work


----------



## Night Watchman

^makes dog drive so he can stick head out window.


----------



## scareme

^slobbers when his head is sticking out the window.


----------



## rottincorps

Thinks Zombie land is next to tomorrow land at Disneyland.


----------



## scareme

^ will go to Zombieland with his grandmother, to try to scare her to death.


----------



## jaege

^ Needs Grandmother to prevent self from being scared to death at Zombieland


----------



## scareme

^holds hands with Grandma when they are in public togather.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^makes total strangers choose buddies and hold hands while walking through the museum since that's the way it was done when she was in grade school


----------



## Night Watchman

^never had any friends while in grade school.

Actually thats pretty sad, but its a little white lie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^had several imaginary friends while in grade school with whom he still corresponds


----------



## scareme

^never made it through grade school.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ wears French toast as shoes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^eats the French toast Scareme wore


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ gives out lunchmeat to the TOTers in the hopes of ridding herself of the 9,000 extra pounds she bought at the supermarket by mistake.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^overcharged me for all that lunch meat at the supermarket.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^gives out pairs of underwear to tots


----------



## Spooky1

^ Wears Batman Underroos as a Halloween costume.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^wears a rainbowbrite costume every year and talks drinking buddies into playing those little puffy guys who rainbowbrite is friends with!


----------



## Spooky1

^ for being to familiar with Rainbow Bright. Oops 

^ Has a room full of My Little Pony toys she still plays with.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^dresses up horses as unicorns and dyes their manes the colors of the rainbow!

spooky, wrong thread. 
(its okay, my bad
i am a girl, who watched rainbow bright and my little pony and even movies about unicorns. what do you expect of me?)

\


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never gets confused about which thread she is on


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ eats Lite Bright pegs because she likes a rainbow smile.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^spayed all his clothing with fluorescent paint so he wouldn't have to turn the closet light on in the morning when he dresses


----------



## scareme

^ wears clowns clothes so she won't blend into the wallpaper.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has wallpaper decorated with little circus clowns in her master bedroom


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ oozing with envy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^just plain oozing


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^has an ointment for that


----------



## Night Watchman

^has problem with skin irratations.


----------



## The Creepster

^knows better then anyone the dangers of Tijuana


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^likes wearing sombreros


----------



## The Creepster

^thinks we dont know thats a wig


----------



## Night Watchman

^only shows eyes because of bad hair.


----------



## The Creepster

^ stole my hair


----------



## Night Watchman

^shaves stuffed animals to make wigs.


----------



## The Creepster

^enjoys watching me shave stuff animals


----------



## Night Watchman

^got haunt forum name while in grade school.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^duct tapes stuffed animals to head


----------



## Night Watchman

^upset that Marge Simpson has better hair.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps 63 cockroaches as pets


----------



## Night Watchman

^stole my pet collection.


----------



## jaege

^gives out rocks for halloween


----------



## Night Watchman

^stole my rock collection.

Now I have no pets or rocks.


----------



## Spooky1

^ made time machine to go back to the 70's to buy pet rocks.


----------



## Night Watchman

^cried when he found out pet rocks where not actually alive.


----------



## scareme

^used to love rock candy til he lost all his teeth. Found out he was chewing on gravel.


----------



## Night Watchman

^still believes pop rocks and coke will blow up your stomach.


----------



## scareme

^will pass out pop rock and coke on Halloween night, just to score some more props.


----------



## The Creepster

^will just pass out


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^will laugh at everyone passing out and then will cover them with shaving cream


----------



## The Creepster

^think the shaving cream is whipcream


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^mistakens tooth paste for whipcream


----------



## The Creepster

^thinks that I am following them


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^doesn't see that trap i have laid out to capture him


----------



## The Creepster

^doesnt realize I got like 5 Ba zillion on the old Atari game "pitfall" and cant be trapped by any know methods


----------



## scareme

^is a wndow peeper like his avtar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^leaves her window shades open at night to accommodate peepers


----------



## scareme

^has depressed window peepers in her neighborhood cause she doesn't leave her windows open.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells Zoloft to depressed window peepers


----------



## The Creepster

^sold her what she thought was Zoloft...really was strychnine


----------



## RoxyBlue

^poisons pigeons in the park


----------



## The Creepster

^eats the pigeons


----------



## RoxyBlue

(the dogs probably would)

^likes a little arsenic with his strychnine


----------



## The Creepster

^enjoys the company of The Creepster


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually a Pod Person version of The Creepster


----------



## The Creepster

good one

^thinks that Iam the easter bunny <bwack><bwack>


----------



## Night Watchman

^saves Easter candy to give out at Halloween.


----------



## The Creepster

^trys to take the little tot's candy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^goes up to the door on his knees in the hopes of convincing people he is a 5 year old TOT


----------



## Night Watchman

^easily fooled by adults masquerading as ToTs.


----------



## The Creepster

^is under surveillance


----------



## Night Watchman

^likes to watch blank screens


----------



## The Creepster

^enjoys going to the ballet with me


----------



## Night Watchman

^puts point shoes on the wrong feet


----------



## The Creepster

^hates the movie "strange brew"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^drinks strange brews and howls at the moon


----------



## The Creepster

^just plain moons unsuspecting passer-by-ers


----------



## Night Watchman

^has extensive video library of people mooning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to borrow videos from The Creepster's extensive library


----------



## The Creepster

^enjoys blackmailing folks who enjoy "mooning" videos


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually only 27 years old


----------



## The Creepster

I have to beat this one into the ground

^enjoys marching bands in her mouth


----------



## Spooky1

^ mouths off to Marching Bands.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^puts bands around people's mouths


----------



## morbidmike

^drinks from the toilet like a dog


----------



## The Creepster

^prefers horse meat


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^actually a horse


----------



## The Creepster

Frankie-s Girl said:


> ^actually a horse


WHO TOLD YOU?????

^enjoys stitches


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks quadruple bypasses are over-rated


----------



## morbidmike

^ has the hotts for the creepster sck-o


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> ^thinks quadruple bypasses are over-rated


Roxy you rule! So do you Mike

^thinks the farm report is classic literature


----------



## scareme

^reads classic literature in the bathroom.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^writes books for bathroom readers


----------



## The Creepster

^stole all my books from the bathroom


----------



## scareme

^Makes hand puppets on the bathroom wall, since there is nothing to read.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^teaches classes in "Bathroom Shadow Puppetry"


----------



## morbidmike

^ likes the bathroom too much(slimy fingers)


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes to take baths in slime.


----------



## morbidmike

^ is not spooky at all your a poser


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ enjoys dressing as an elf and passing out candy canes to the homeless


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives with yard gnomes


----------



## morbidmike

^ likes watching all 200 of her cats use the litterbox as an orgy pit


----------



## debbie5

^likes to sleep with two small Kosher pickles in his nostrils


----------



## morbidmike

^ likes to eat the pickles after after removal mmmmmm tasty extra slime salt


----------



## RoxyBlue

^teaches classes in deportment and etiquette at the local community college


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun

^was deported for lack of etiquette from the land of gargoyles.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^framed roxy and was the reason she was deported

(and the reason i had to edit my post)


----------



## morbidmike

^ lives on a diet of fingernails and boogers


----------



## The Creepster

^got caught sniffing my burnt cat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^works as Satan's bookkeeper


----------



## The Creepster

^Knows way too much about me


----------



## morbidmike

^wonders why a kittens head does not spin 360 degrees


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ concerned about the wind mill the Martians have built in his head.


----------



## The Creepster

^keeps following me around cause Iam too evil


----------



## morbidmike

^cant be too evil plays with kittens try shooting that vile creature with a framing nailer ooooh good time had by all (then post that pic)


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has just signed to star in the film version of "Hungry Hungry Hippo"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes papier mache pancakes for breakfast


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ breathes through her tear ducts


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to color in the cels for old black & white movies


----------



## debbie5

^Likes old black and white people


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a house painted by Technicolor


----------



## The Creepster

^is married to "Indiana Jones" ...had to goof on his hat from the photo's...


----------



## debbie5

^can scratch his back with his toenails


----------



## RoxyBlue

^crafts back scratchers from leftover toenail clippings


----------



## debbie5

(hhmmm..never thought of that one.)

^crafts Indiana Jones fedoras from felted catfur!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to convince Indiana Jones that the Ark of the Covenant was in the basement of her house


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> ^tried to convince Indiana Jones that the Ark of the Covenant was in the basement of her house


Forgot to add that Spooky I do like your hat...

^is really good with a whip....Hey just what I heard


----------



## morbidmike

^ is not posting rite now dances with the stars break!!!!!!


----------



## debbie5

^is wearing his beaded salsa dress, low cut in the back and slit up to HERE


----------



## morbidmike

^spends too much time looking my windows and you forgot the red pattened leather stilettos


----------



## debbie5

^will be at confession Saturday at 3.


----------



## morbidmike

^ will be posting an emergency ocult meeting bow to the dark one


----------



## The Creepster

^trying to install windshield wipers on a busted windshield


----------



## morbidmike

^ trying to make his ford run like a chevy


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for having chevy in the same sentence as Ford


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for putting a custom paint job on his ford with a buzzbomb (aresol can)


----------



## The Creepster

^is paying attention to which thread hes posting on lol


----------



## morbidmike

^ is not paying attention to the winner


----------



## The Creepster

^thinks hes winning


----------



## morbidmike

^thinks too much


----------



## The Creepster

^enjoys riding tandem bikes by himself


----------



## morbidmike

^ wishing his 650 lb ass could fit on a bike


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^wishes he had a bike to ride other then a tricyle...

(ah, creepster is in another compition with another haunter? should i be jelous?) 
hahahaha


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^commutes to work on a stationary bike


----------



## morbidmike

^dosen't work watches soaps and eats bon bon's all day(may I have one ????)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^makes license plates as part of his occupational therapy


----------



## morbidmike

^lives in a shoe with 236 children one of them being me!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^got evicted from the shoe house for not doing his share of the chores


----------



## morbidmike

^ breaks all the child labor laws runs a sweatshop for building her props(i'm calling C.P.S.) hahahaha


----------



## Spooky1

^ had permanent seat in the corner all through grade school.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has 437 "Hello Kitty " sweatshirts


----------



## morbidmike

^knows every sponge bob square pants episode by heart


----------



## RoxyBlue

^auditioned for the part of Patrick Starfish


----------



## morbidmike

^ looks like squidward in real life


----------



## The Creepster

^ costume this year is "smurfette"


----------



## morbidmike

^sells crack outta half way house while wearing a snoopy costume to be incognito


----------



## The Creepster

^believes all crack is bad


----------



## morbidmike

^dosent like my smurfett costume


----------



## The Creepster

^is licking complete strangers....oh wait


----------



## morbidmike

^likes watching me lick people


----------



## The Creepster

^has minty fresh breath


----------



## morbidmike

brushes his cats hiar 100 times per side learned that from marsha brady


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ currently typing from Jupiter


----------



## The Creepster

^secretly longs to wear spandex


----------



## morbidmike

^ only own's spandex


----------



## Spooky1

^ only wears polyester leisure suits.


----------



## scareme

^raids morbid mike's closet.


----------



## The Creepster

^wants to give my cats a treat


----------



## morbidmike

^eats cat's for a treat mmmmmm furry (domesticated house cat's get cha head outa de gutter)


----------



## debbie5

^likes to watch Teletubbies.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...bbies-happypreview.png?w=433&h=236&FORM=IGRE3


----------



## morbidmike

^ was the girl tiniwinki banged in the set LOLOLOL


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ wears leeches on his face to make himself feel pretty


----------



## morbidmike

^ goes to the strip clubs for lunch for all you can eat crab salad mmmmmtasty


----------



## The Creepster

^takes pole dancing class at night after work


----------



## morbidmike

^ ate all the paper mache paste for my demon where's that newspaper???


----------



## The Creepster

^got fired for being late today


----------



## RoxyBlue

^writes pink slips for Forum members who are late to post


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ had a rotten day today at her job as a professional corpse when she lost her decomposure


----------



## The Creepster

^Going to hell for referring to Roxy as a "HE"


----------



## morbidmike

^ run's hell under my close supervision


----------



## The Creepster

^is really far from being a "Ho status"


----------



## morbidmike

^ shaves his butt and makes fake mustaches for himself


----------



## debbie5

^has limb buds


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a vestigial third arm.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has a cameo on Melrose Place tonight.


----------



## The Creepster

^lives at Melrose place


----------



## morbidmike

^played the old chick on bev hill's 90210


----------



## The Creepster

^played "duck duck goose" by himself


----------



## morbidmike

^ braids the hair on his wifes back


----------



## The Creepster

^is my wife


----------



## debbie5

^has a witches' teat

(LOL at myself..I'm so lame)


----------



## The Creepster

^has a evil monkey in her closet


----------



## scareme

^plays in the closet with they monkey.


----------



## The Creepster

^called animal control on me and the monkey


----------



## scareme

^gets into knife fights with monkeys.


----------



## debbie5

^shocked the monkey


----------



## morbidmike

^has good taste in music hahaha


----------



## The Creepster

^combs hair with butter toast


----------



## morbidmike

I'm bald

^uses grape jelly as insect repellent


----------



## The Creepster

^is Mr.cleans un-claimed kid


----------



## Night Watchman

^lets the dog lick the dishes clean rather than wash them.


----------



## The Creepster

^is really a peanut


----------



## Night Watchman

^wants to be the other person in my avitar.


----------



## Spooky1

^ dresses as the great pumpkin and roams pumpkin patches on Halloween.


----------



## morbidmike

^is less spooky than the great pumpkin


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ formed an all-tuba rock band


----------



## morbidmike

^uses bengay to attract the ladies at the nursing home


----------



## The Creepster

^is a big fan of "chick rock"


----------



## morbidmike

^ has all the albums from the culture club


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ memorized the lyrics


----------



## morbidmike

^dresses like boy george while typing on HAUNT FORUM!!!!!! te heeee


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually a Sunday school teacher


----------



## Draik41895

helps him out at church


----------



## RoxyBlue

^puts tiny carved pumpkins on cars in church parking lots


----------



## Night Watchman

^soaps her own car windows to avoid having it done.


----------



## debbie5

^has a piercing


----------



## morbidmike

^ did the piercing on the person above her


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a piercing voice


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ currently scheduled to be reincarnated as a waffle iron


----------



## rottincorps

^Likes to take a dummy in the car to drive in the car pool lane


----------



## morbidmike

^gets excited when a new saw movie comes out SAW-356 coming soon!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has trained the local gophers to infest his neighbor's yard


----------



## Spooky1

^ nibbles on pumpkins in the pumpkin patch and blames it on gophers.


----------



## The Creepster

^caught "grazing" at Target


----------



## morbidmike

^ wears nylons on his head uses wifes best towel's as a cape


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^wears garter stockings as nylons are "too binding"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears knee high argyle socks in the summer


----------



## rottincorps

puts thermal underwear on her props to keep them worm at night


----------



## The Creepster

^enjoys being controlled by strings


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't know where the purse strings are


----------



## Night Watchman

^keeps Spooky's wallet in her purse for safe keeping.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to pick my pockets


----------



## Night Watchman

^pockets are extremely deep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(only the government thinks THAT'S true)


^ sews garments with large pockets in them


----------



## Night Watchman

^sewed her hands into garments.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a tailor shop for repair of sewn hands


----------



## The Creepster

^going to buy everyone supper


----------



## Night Watchman

^comes to supper uninvited.


----------



## The Creepster

^not very good with scissors


----------



## Spooky1

^ glues hands together with Krazy Glue.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to teach the dog how to mow the lawn


----------



## Night Watchman

^forces husband do all housework.


----------



## Spooky1

^ forces wife to watch football all day on Sundays.


----------



## Night Watchman

^wife has to explain football to him.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't know what a football is


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ Manufactured a line of fuzzy footballs that suspiciously match the descriptions of missing neighborhood cats.


----------



## The Creepster

^Loves Detroit "GO LIONS"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in Detroit's upper east side


----------



## Night Watchman

^likes to pretend that she is moving on up to the East Side cause she thinks she finally has a piece of the pie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^took the last piece of pie and left the dirty pan in the sink


----------



## Spooky1

^ will only bake 3.14 pies at a time.


----------



## Night Watchman

^tries to bake pies on the stove top.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^gave spooky the idea in the first place


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sticks her thumb in the pies before baking


----------



## Night Watchman

^eats unbaked pies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was one of the four-and-twenty blackbirds baked in a pie


----------



## debbie5

^ was weaned too early from her blue, orange-lipped momma...(LOL).


----------



## RoxyBlue

^works in an orange-lipped, blue dog puppy mill


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks a puppy mill is a place where they grind puppys.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ thinks cat burglars should be charged with felinies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^would never use a bad pun


----------



## The Creepster

^is stealing cable


----------



## morbidmike

^dosent really like cats


----------



## The Creepster

^giving out toothbrushes this year


----------



## morbidmike

^ is taking candy from the kids instead of giving it


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ saves his own skin flakes and presses them into parchment


----------



## The Creepster

^has a face for radio


----------



## morbidmike

^has no face at all just hair


----------



## debbie5

^wears a hairshirt


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps flying monkeys in the bureau drawer next to the frilly anklet socks


----------



## morbidmike

^is realy a man disguised as a woman


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^collects used gum and makes sculptures out of them


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is commander of a pirate ship


----------



## morbidmike

^dresses as a pirate while she types


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to sleep with his head in a flower press


----------



## The Creepster

^enjoys marching bands --------HA bet you didn't see that one coming


----------



## morbidmike

^ is still in a marching band so don't hurt his feelings saying anything bad bout marching bands


----------



## Night Watchman

^was kicked out of the marching band because he could't march in a straight line.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^marches to the tune of a different drummer


----------



## Night Watchman

^can't drum and doesn't know how to march.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps turning the calendar back to March in the hopes of having more time for Halloween prop making


----------



## Night Watchman

^thinks Halloween is November 31st.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to add a day to the month of November


----------



## Night Watchman

^is still waiting for the Fall Solstice.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a personal valet to The Old Ones


----------



## The Creepster

^ Not quite sure when Halloween is


----------



## Night Watchman

^has more Christmas props than Halloween props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^puts angel wings on his Halloween props


----------



## Night Watchman

^takes pictures of her neighbours haunt and claims it as her own.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ inventor of the "beer can" Halloween costume


----------



## DarkLore

^ that avatar is really an ultrasound. The baby is due on Friday.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ wears grilled cheeses as shoes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a vest made of bacon


----------



## Spooky1

^ had a failed bacon vest store


----------



## The Creepster

^stole my hat


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ wears a hair net now


----------



## Night Watchman

^has no spine


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has a swiss cheese tree in the front yard


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a mobile home made of cheese


----------



## morbidmike

^lives in a motor home made of crackers (get the wine)


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ perms his ear hair


----------



## morbidmike

^actually live's in Compton Ca. Yeah Gangsta


----------



## RoxyBlue

^puts little knit covers over rolls of toilet paper in the guest bathroom


----------



## Spooky1

^ knits doilies as a hobby, but tells everyone they're spider webs for Halloween.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^is a regular at Roxy's knitting bee and taught her how to knitt those so called 'spider webs'


----------



## morbidmike

^can stick a knitting needle in one ear and make it come out the other


----------



## The Creepster

^thinks chopsticks are knitting needle's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is trying to teach his cats how to use chopsticks


----------



## The Creepster

^wants to take my cats...but that won't happen


----------



## RoxyBlue

^actually likes dogs better than cats


----------



## The Creepster

^is only with Spooky...cause of the "hat"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is highly envious of Spooky1's hats


----------



## The Creepster

^is telling the "TRUTH"


----------



## morbidmike

^knit's lil booties for his cat's so their tootsies don't get cold


----------



## Draik41895

^wont make me any kitty booties


----------



## Night Watchman

^has feet the size of cat paws.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ has a bipedal pet cat that smokes cigars


----------



## The Creepster

^has no cat and is jealous


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the reincarnation of Mother Teresa


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^has delusions of normalacy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^consorts with drunken leprechauns


----------



## morbidmike

^has been stabbed 21 time in 36 bar fights she's a brawler


----------



## RoxyBlue

^gets into fights with small animals


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ currently trapped in a well


----------



## RoxyBlue

^averts his eyes when he goes by the Victoria's Secret store at the mall


----------



## Night Watchman

^is a Victoria's Secrect model.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(really, this thread is about LYING:googly:)

^asks for the free bra fitting at Victoria's Secret


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^doesn't know how to lie and always ALWAYS tells the truth


----------



## Spooky1

^ had a failed lingerie business called "Victorian Secret".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^bought bogus stock in the "Victorian Secret" enterprise


----------



## Night Watchman

^wants to be a Victorian Secret model.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ Woody Harrelson's twin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually Danny Devito's sister


----------



## The Creepster

^is my twin


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ made London Bridge fall down.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a pocket full of posies


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ great-grandfather invented the semi-colon


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to sell a used colon on eBay


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ tried to buy it but the seller turned out to be a real a**.


----------



## The Creepster

^needs a root canal


----------



## RoxyBlue

^pilots a gondola on the Erie Canal


----------



## morbidmike

^escaped for Alcatrz


----------



## Spooky1

^ listens to the Partrige Families Greatest Hits on his i-Pod.


----------



## morbidmike

^his avatar is a self portrait


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has feet made of cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

^reads the dictionary backwards


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is a mermaid with bumblebee wings


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ finds Fibonacci sequences on every page of the newspaper Sports section


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ knows my mother's maiden name.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears pink horn-rim reading glasses


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ write one-act solo performance pieces for schizophrenic transients


----------



## RoxyBlue

^does fund raisers in support of my one act performance pieces


----------



## Spooky1

^ runs a one woman zombie puppet act.


----------



## morbidmike

^Inhales powdered sugar for direct sugar buzz


----------



## The Creepster

^steals socks from clotheslines


----------



## RoxyBlue

^"accidentally" cuts the neighbor's clothesline right after a fresh load of clean laundry gets hung on it


----------



## Night Watchman

^uses men's clothes as lingerie


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Did you peek in my dresser?)

^sews extra thick shoulder pads into all his shirts to get that burly look


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> (Did you peek in my dresser?)
> 
> ^sews extra thick shoulder pads into all his shirts to get that burly look


LOL

^does the sewing for bone


----------



## RoxyBlue

^works as a burly shoulder pad model in the Men's Department at Sears


----------



## The Creepster

^caught touching said models burly shoulders....its the "hat"


----------



## nixie

^has burly shoulder envy


----------



## The Creepster

^envies my burliness


----------



## Night Watchman

^enjoys his robustness


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes seeing robust women in men's suits


----------



## Bone To Pick

^dislikes seeing 80-year-old robust IHOP waitresses named Blanch in spooky's suits :zombie:


----------



## debbie5

^ it suits him to see spooky1 robustly blanching an IHOP waitress for 80 years


----------



## Spooky1

^ dressed up like an IHOP waitress so she can swipe one of my suits.


----------



## debbie5

^real name is Headly LaMarr.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the love child of Hedley Lamarr and Lilly Von Shtu**


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ is just a pawn in game of life


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears a ten gallon hat when he's enjoying the show


----------



## The Creepster

^wants credit for inventing the "candy-gram"


----------



## Night Watchman

^still thinks the earth is flat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is afraid to sail in ships because they might fall off the edge of the world


----------



## Night Watchman

^thinks the sky will fall at any minute.


----------



## The Creepster

^is related to chicken little


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to blow down the three little pigs' houses but ran out of breath


----------



## Night Watchman

^lost her sheep and doesn't know where to find them


----------



## The Creepster

^likes to mutton bust when no one is looking


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks his bust belongs on Mount Rushmore


----------



## Night Watchman

^uses "The Force" while driving with eyes closed.


----------



## The Creepster

^drives on the "wrong side"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to remove the signs from four way stop intersections


----------



## The Creepster

^stole my kite


----------



## RoxyBlue

^brings little balsa gliders to the airport and tells the air traffic controllers that he wants to file a flight plan


----------



## The Creepster

^stole my big wheel while I was at the airport...stupid "club" didn't work


----------



## Night Watchman

^parks bigwheel in handicap parking spot illegally


----------



## The Creepster

^banned for not enjoying car crashes...with chunks


----------



## Night Watchman

^banned for blowing chunks while driving.


----------



## The Creepster

^got you...not paying attention to which thread your posting on LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears onesies to work


----------



## Night Watchman

^enjoys her Depends


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ monitors adult diaper customer satisfaction


----------



## Night Watchman

^runs adult diaper cleaning service.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^provides adult waste hauling services


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ often uses the pick-up line, "I'm married, not buried like my husband."


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells English translations of foreign pick up lines to travelers


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ prefers the tall, dark, skeleton pirate-type


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to be a tall dark skeleton


----------



## The Creepster

^has a thing for bones


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks hats are "for women only"


----------



## Night Watchman

^thinks everything should be given to her.


----------



## The Creepster

^owes me a beaver nickle


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hands out wooden nickels to TOTs


----------



## morbidmike

^ likes to kick small animals


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stuffs his pillows with ferrets


----------



## The Creepster

^likes to pillow fight solicitors


----------



## Spooky1

^ started a charity for homeless ghosts.


----------



## Night Watchman

^is afraid of a needle and thread


----------



## RoxyBlue

^masquerading as a competent surgeon


----------



## morbidmike

calls her props her kids


----------



## The Creepster

^loves his company


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plants daffodils and crocuses every year because he "loves seeing pretty flowers in the spring"


----------



## The Creepster

^knows too much about me


----------



## morbidmike

^lives in a hotel on the bad side of town


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a rent collector for the local slumlords


----------



## Night Watchman

^is a slumlord.


----------



## morbidmike

^night watchman is actually Canadian slang for peeping tom


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is afraid of his demon prop


----------



## morbidmike

^want's my demon guy for a christmas display


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dresses his yard gnomes in ballet tutus


----------



## morbidmike

^dresses her hubby in shark pants wait.......damn i just told the truth hehehehehehe


----------



## Night Watchman

^thinks Halloween is tomorrow.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^set his clock back so far that it is now last year in Canada


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ makes a great Michael Myers on Halloween.


----------



## morbidmike

^stole spooky's shark pants


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs contraband shark pants across the border


----------



## Night Watchman

^not allowed out of the state of Maryland.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a pet moose that drinks beer


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ has a pet hamster that makes film documentaries


----------



## RoxyBlue

^starred in a hamster documentary about exercise wheel addiction


----------



## The Creepster

^stole my tent


----------



## RoxyBlue

^started a camel stampede through Tent City


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ suffers from a "men who carve pumpkins while wearing predator-themed clothing" fetish


----------



## The Creepster

^picking up the wrong idea


----------



## Night Watchman

^has no idea.


----------



## The Creepster

^stole a bad idea


----------



## Night Watchman

^gave up all free will.


----------



## The Creepster

^won't teach curling to a chicken


----------



## Night Watchman

^has no idea where the house is in curling.


----------



## The Creepster

Its in the thing next to the other thing

^likes me cause I like beaver nickles


----------



## Night Watchman

^has back room where he keeps all his brooms for his true love curling.


----------



## The Creepster

^has broken a promise he made


----------



## Night Watchman

^cannot keep a promise to himself.


----------



## The Creepster

^wants to give up a rough life for the "American Dream"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dreams in Technicolor


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ dressing as Ayn Rand next Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^got set up on a blind date with that robot from Metropolis


----------



## The Creepster

^is a pyro


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells matches to pyros


----------



## The Creepster

^is living under my bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

^consorts with dust bunnies


----------



## The Creepster

^knows my darkest thoughts about dust


----------



## RoxyBlue

^puts a flashlight up his nose to illuminate his thoughts


----------



## The Creepster

^gave me a good idea


----------



## Night Watchman

^can't come up with his own ideas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses Mapquest to find his way to the bathroom


----------



## Night Watchman

^gets rid of wastes using newspaper on the floor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wastes time trying to read the newspapers upside down


----------



## Night Watchman

^has husband read for her because she can't.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^gets his son to type his posts for him


----------



## Night Watchman

funny thing is that he asks to.

^recycles old post and claims them as her own.


----------



## The Creepster

^stole my back bacon beer idea


----------



## RoxyBlue

^cries when he watches "Leave It To Beaver" reruns


----------



## The Creepster

^is my secret admirer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has delusions of inadequacy


----------



## The Creepster

^is my psychotherapist


----------



## TommaHawk

The Creepster was arrested last night on 2 counts of public drunkeness and loitering.


----------



## morbidmike

^dosent play well with others


----------



## RoxyBlue

^flosses his teeth with piano wire


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ semi-pro chiwahwah westler


----------



## morbidmike

^collects bone's from graves that he robb's


----------



## The Creepster

^likes to drink paint


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses finger bones as swizzle sticks


----------



## The Creepster

As well as back scratcher.....

^Likes doing laundry


----------



## morbidmike

^hasent done laundry in 67 years


----------



## The Creepster

^stole my washing machine....I can't remember her name


----------



## morbidmike

^sleeps on a pillow stuffed with kitten teeth


----------



## The Creepster

^likes to travel out of town for work


----------



## morbidmike

^ keeps the dead mice his cats catch in his pockets


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has seven dogs living under his front porch


----------



## Night Watchman

^lives with seven dogs under a porch.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ spends so much time in the doghouse, he had a porch added on


----------



## Night Watchman

^can't build so he resides in a cardboard box.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...which reminds me of a Monty Python routine with the Yorkshire gentlemen:

^licks the road clean wit' tongue every morning


----------



## morbidmike

^wears spooky's dirty sock's around her neck to ward off evil spirits


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps evil spirits in a shoebox on the top shelf of the coat closet


----------



## morbidmike

^your supposed to lie

^has a job but dosent work


----------



## RoxyBlue

(You're supposed to lie)

^likes a little pepper on the dog intestines he has for dinner every night


----------



## morbidmike

^bought spooky his first leather gimp suit


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ enjoys playing Anne Murray songs on his accordion.


----------



## morbidmike

^talks to his girlfriend or wife in star treck language


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ sweat smells like nutmeg


----------



## morbidmike

^has a magic duck that craps nickles


----------



## The Creepster

^wears a speed suit


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears a Speedo


----------



## morbidmike

^has to file her fangs down and wear sun block all the time (company policy)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^developed a line of makeup for daytime vampires


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ counsels vampires who are afraid of the dark


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks there are monsters under his bed


----------



## Night Watchman

^lives under Bone to Pick's bed.


----------



## The Creepster

^is related to me


----------



## Night Watchman

^is the black sheep of the family.


----------



## The Creepster

^likes lamb meat


----------



## Night Watchman

^will only eat meat if it is burnt to a crisp.


----------



## The Creepster

^hows been stealing all my recipes


----------



## Night Watchman

^eats out of a trash can.


----------



## The Creepster

^is telling the truth


----------



## Night Watchman

^can't keep a secret.


----------



## The Creepster

^keeps loonies in his wallet


----------



## Night Watchman

^stole my wallet.


----------



## The Creepster

^is going to get a rep as a "snitch"...you know what happens to "snitches" don't you


----------



## Night Watchman

^is on the lamb because he was snitched.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a Sneetch


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ wears sneetchers when she jogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the Grinch's second cousin on his mother's side


----------



## morbidmike

is making ginger bread house right now thats why she's not posting


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps taste-testing the gingerbread houses and now they all have holes in their walls


----------



## morbidmike

^ likes to wear underware made of burlap bags


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ sat on A Rod's shoulders during the parade and threw lunchmeats at the crowd


----------



## morbidmike

^ has never seen a scary movie only watches peter pan go tinker bell


----------



## Spooky1

^ dresses up as a Teletubby and wanders about the neighborhood.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ successfully operated a haunt in his bathroom until an unsuspecting guest was assaulted by his toilet head-popper prop.


----------



## morbidmike

works as an male escort during the off season of halloween


----------



## Night Watchman

^uses male escort to build props during the off season.


----------



## morbidmike

^dresses his cat up as a baby and carries it through various stores


----------



## RoxyBlue

^loosens the caps on salt shakers in restaurants


----------



## morbidmike

^try's to spread her flu through a computer virus to members of the forum you won't get me sick ha ha ha


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has caught the computer flu virus


----------



## morbidmike

^dances around the house in dolphin pants and a coconut shell bikini top


----------



## Night Watchman

^thinks himself an exotic dancer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the owner of an exotic dance club


----------



## Night Watchman

I could only wish

^performs lap dances for free.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(now you're giving Spooky1 ideas)

^doesn't actually have a lap


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ new running back for the Philadelphia Eagles


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to fly like an eagle to the sea


----------



## Night Watchman

^is a cruel and unsympathetic person who does not allow people to cry on her shoulder.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(reading other posts, are you?)

^actually drinks beer with his back bacon for breakfast


----------



## Night Watchman

Isn't this a lie game?

^wishes she had a Canadian Passport.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ has a secret plan to move Ontario closer to the Carribbean


----------



## RoxyBlue

^forges Canadian passports for Americans on travel


----------



## Night Watchman

^has a petition to turn Gaithersburg into a Canadian Territory.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^refuses to sign the petition because there are "too many damn Yankees down there"


----------



## Spooky1

^ doesn't realize that she lives south of the Mason-Dixon line.


----------



## Night Watchman

^has secret Maple Leaf tatoo.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to be Abraham Lincoln when he grows up


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ thinking about growing a beard when she turns 70


----------



## RoxyBlue

^secretly hopes the world does end in 2012 so he won't turn 50


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ especially enjoys the part of the movie where my neighborhood gets destroyed


----------



## The Creepster

^misses watching the view


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to be a host of The View


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ currently holding the Pillsbury Dough Boy hostage


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dresses as the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man for special events


----------



## Night Watchman

^is eating a bag of Stay Puft Marshmallows as we speak.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man would make a really good s'more


----------



## The Creepster

^likes my talking potato


----------



## Night Watchman

^thinks Mr. Potato Head was misrepresented in Toy Story.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^auditioned for the dinosaur part in "Toy Story"


----------



## Night Watchman

^was considered for the role of Mrs. Potato head in Toy Story


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a little shrine to Tom Hanks in his basement


----------



## Night Watchman

^is a huge fan of the TV show Bosom Buddies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears lumberjack clothing with high heels


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ often startled by American cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

^blesses cheesemakers while sprinkling them with red wine


----------



## The Creepster

^runs around as the official wine blessing taster


----------



## RoxyBlue

^adulterated all the wine with puked-up cat furballs


----------



## Night Watchman

^is upset by her neighbours halloween inflatables.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sold the inflatables to all my neighbors


----------



## Night Watchman

They were nice ones I thought.

^banned for cutting holes in her neighbours inflatables.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for selling repair patches for inflatables at black market prices


----------



## Night Watchman

I told you I thought they were nice inflatables.

^banned for shopping at the black market.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for blacking a vendor's eye at the market


----------



## Night Watchman

^has no clue where she is.

Apparently I don't either.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO, I totally forgot what thread I was on


^hides vegetables he doesn't want to eat under his plate at dinner


----------



## Night Watchman

^puts dentures under pillow hoping for the tooth fairy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dresses as the tooth fairy and steals money meant for toothless children


----------



## Night Watchman

^has "summer" teeth (some are here some are there).


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Married a bog monster from the dark side of Venus


----------



## RoxyBlue

^presided over Night Watchman's wedding ceremony


----------



## Night Watchman

^I'm telling my wife on both of you. She'll be mad.

This is the white lie game right...just checking.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ wears an octopus for a hat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^believes himself to be invisible when shopping for new underwear


----------



## Night Watchman

Brings JT when shopping for underwear.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ does the bra fittings at Victoria's Secret


----------



## Night Watchman

I could only dare to dream. 

^calls ahead to see if I'm working.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^serves cocktails in old rubber boots


----------



## Night Watchman

^drives a pickel truck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears chopsticks in his hair in an attempt to look fashionable


----------



## Night Watchman

^steals all my fashion ideas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps 17 dogs in his powder room


----------



## Spooky1

^ has an imaginary dog she takes for daily walks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^complains about getting bitten by the imaginary fleas on the imaginary dog


----------



## The Creepster

^is really a figment


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears fig leaves as undergarments


----------



## Night Watchman

^forged the amount of posts she has.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps trying to hack the Forum and change his post count without actually posting


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ claims to have invented the exclamation point.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to patent a new design for the question mark


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ ate bees for brunch.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a boneless chicken farmer


----------



## The Creepster

^is a professional dirt farmer


----------



## Spooky1

^ collects dirt from around the world.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has piles of silver age collected dirt down in the basement


----------



## Spooky1

Hey, are calling my comic collection dirt?

^ plays the violin in graveyards in the middle of the night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never leaves dirty dishes by the sink


----------



## Spooky1

Hey!

^ never cleans up after me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^rides a tricycle to work


----------



## The Creepster

^stole my tricycle....good thing its low-jacked


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is starring in the remake of "Pee Wee's Big Adventure"


----------



## Spooky1

^ dresses up as Pee Wee Herman when I'm not around.


----------



## morbidmike

makes everyone call him shark master whenever he wears his fluffy cuddly shark pants


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a pair of "Hello Kitty" lounge pants


----------



## morbidmike

your suppose to lie here follow the rules will ya ^ is obsessed with Twitter like people care what your doing lol


----------



## RoxyBlue

^twitters like a little canary


----------



## morbidmike

^wears her bra on her ears as ear muffs while shoveling snow


----------



## RoxyBlue

(that might actually work)


^has no ears at all


----------



## The Creepster

^is a certified plumber


----------



## morbidmike

^combs the hair from his back to the top of his head and straitens it every morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a back hair stylist


----------



## Spooky1

^ shaves her feet to disguise the fact she's really a Hobbit.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^believes himself to be The Prince of Heck


----------



## The Creepster

^wants to come and cook some food for me


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks the "State of Decay" is in Tijuana.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually Captain Fluoride, Fighter of Tooth Decay


----------



## morbidmike

is actually the tooth fairy of hillbilly land


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has no teeth except for the ones in a glass on the nightstand


----------



## Spooky1

^ sneaks into Morbid Mikes to put Monster Mud in his denture grip.


----------



## morbidmike

^lol,,,,gets a perm and highlites in his hair every month


----------



## Spooky1

Yes I do, and I keep them in a box under my pillow. 

^ opened a cat hair salon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears a cat hair shirt


----------



## Spooky1

^ uses her tongue to give herself a bath.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes bird tongues baked in a pie


----------



## morbidmike

^^^^^^uses limburger cheese as deoderant^^^^^^


----------



## RoxyBlue

^works for the Ministry of Silly Walks


----------



## morbidmike

^is the grand pooba of the local christmas carnival


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is very kind and gentle when he thinks no one is looking


----------



## morbidmike

^ is extremely dillusional


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ wears pumpkins for shoes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to sing nursery rhymes in falsetto while walking through the mall


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ keeps her pet lobster in her giant rainbow afro wig


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes to dress up in parachute pants and sing and dance to Hammers, Can't Touch This.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is Johnny Thunder's personal choreographer


----------



## morbidmike

^ steals candy from babies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^steals the baby candy from me and throws it in the street while laughing madly


----------



## morbidmike

^ is not tellin white lies again


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was a lead danseur for the Ballets Russe


----------



## Bone To Pick

^only American ever documented actually eating a fruit cake


----------



## RoxyBlue

^prefers to eat vegetable cakes


----------



## The Creepster

^is not showing a cake fetish now


----------



## RoxyBlue

^goes deep sea diving without a helmet to see how much pressure he can take


----------



## morbidmike

^likes to run with scisiors


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to run with chainsaws:googly:


----------



## scareme

^ likes to run with her eyes closed.


----------



## The Creepster

^likes to clip my toenails


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is blood brother to Zorak


----------



## Bone To Pick

^wears mistletoe on her back at work and tells everyone to kiss below it.


----------



## morbidmike

first haunt name picked was nose to pick then changed it


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL. Morbid!)

^is one of the Old Ones who was supposed to return to earth during the winter solstice but lost his way


----------



## Spooky1

^ was the creator of the "Owl Jolson" cartoon in a past life. (and she still likes to singa!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses the lawn mower as a snow blower


----------



## Spooky1

^ shovels the snow back onto the walks when I'm not looking.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wishes it would never snow because he hates missing work


----------



## morbidmike

^loves to go to work cause she dosent work just posts


----------



## The Creepster

^sending out a photo of him and santa


----------



## scareme

^collects statues of pink poodles.


----------



## morbidmike

^own's 125 cats and call's herself the creepster


----------



## scareme

^sunbaths in the buff when the temp drops below freezing.


----------



## The Creepster

^needs to do a better job of wrapping my sweater


----------



## morbidmike

mops his kitchen floor with his cats ducktaped to a hockey stick


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ enjoys singing "Santa Baby" in the shower


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is Santa's love child


----------



## morbidmike

is santa's ole lady^


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to be crowned King of Elfdom


----------



## scareme

^is hosting a kick-ass New Years Eve party, and wants everyone on HF to come. RSVP.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never stirs up trouble of any kind

(now I see where that other thread comment came from:googly


----------



## scareme

^knits sweaters from coughed up fur balls.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears long underwear made out of coughed-up furballs


----------



## scareme

^applies skin lotion made from bacon grease.


----------



## The Creepster

^abuses lotion


----------



## scareme

^takes little old ladies on long walks. Waiting my turn.


----------



## The Creepster

^really does not want to use me as support


----------



## RoxyBlue

^always tells the truth


----------



## The Creepster

^would run off with me if I only had a hat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has seven wives already and doesn't need another one


----------



## The Creepster

^does not realize that you can never have to many wives


----------



## RoxyBlue

^does not realize that having that many wives means he needs bigger bathrooms


----------



## The Creepster

^Thinks that you have to live with your spouse..tisk tisk tisk


----------



## RoxyBlue

That's a truth - did you forget what game you were playing?


^is actually a 37 year old Denny's waitress


----------



## The Creepster

you want me to freshin up that java hun?

^pointed out my intelligence


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a pointed head and elf ears


----------



## The Creepster

^pointed out all my points


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never changes the rules of the game


----------



## The Creepster

^follows the leader


----------



## Spooky1

^ gives his cats a bath with his tongue.


----------



## scareme

^thinks pink sweater vests are in style.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has plans to steal The Creepster's crematorium


----------



## The Creepster

^wants nothing more then to be featured in "People of Wal-mart"


----------



## morbidmike

^teaches little beavers to make dams in the ditches


----------



## RoxyBlue

^went into a ditch when he tried to hijack Santa's sleigh


----------



## morbidmike

^gave up halloween decoration buliding to build all Christmas props


----------



## The Creepster

^likes to pick up random dog poo


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to howl at the moon with the dogs


----------



## The Creepster

^really enjoys cutting my toenails


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't actually have toes


----------



## The Creepster

^knows all my secrets


----------



## morbidmike

^is locked in a shed in my back yard


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is one of The Creepster's cats, which is why The Creepster is now locked in a shed


----------



## morbidmike

^ likes to break dance in the getto for sardines


----------



## The Creepster

^was into the smurfs


----------



## scareme

^likes eating other peoples leftovers.


----------



## Night Watchman

^regifted all of her Christmas presents


----------



## scareme

^wears cartoon character socks.


----------



## Night Watchman

^wears socks with 6 toes.


----------



## Spooky1

^ still wears Dr. Denton's footsie Pajamas


----------



## Night Watchman

^ wears Superman underoos.


----------



## scareme

^sucks his thumb when he sleeps.


----------



## Night Watchman

^cried and couldn't sleep when she lost her Raggedy Ann doll.


----------



## scareme

^stole my Raggedy Ann doll and made a Halloween prop.


----------



## Night Watchman

^wants to sleep with my Halloween prop.


----------



## scareme

^still gets allowance from Mom.


----------



## Night Watchman

^after sleeping with my Halloween prop tried to steal my allowance.


----------



## The Creepster

^thinks his race car bed is a real race car


----------



## morbidmike

^pretends he lives in the Barbie dream house


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to be reincarnated as a Ken doll because he thinks Barbie is hot


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ drops a Jack O' Lantern off her roof at midnight to ring in the Scary New Year all the while dressed as the Grim Reaper


----------



## RoxyBlue

^always cries when Frosty the Snowman melts at the end of the movie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has a secret crush on Baby New Year and that stylin' top hat and 'fro.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dresses as Baby New Year for hire


----------



## The Creepster

^told me to stick a pencil in my ear now its hurty


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is an intelligent man who would never do anything so foolish as to stick a pencil in his ear


----------



## The Creepster

^thinks my Iq score of 32 is low


----------



## RoxyBlue

^repaints Rubik's cubes to make it look like he figured them out


----------



## The Creepster

LOL
^When replacing a light bulb...spins in a circle instead of just rotating her wrist


----------



## morbidmike

^ playes baby Jeasus in the Christmas pagent


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps stealing the baby Jesus out of the creche


----------



## scareme

^is trying to find a creche to move into.


----------



## morbidmike

^is infatuated with burl Ives


----------



## scareme

^is jealous of my 8x10 glossy of Burl.


----------



## morbidmike

^only dates men who look like Burl and are at least 100 yrs old


----------



## scareme

^will only date girls with the IQ of Brittany Spears.


----------



## morbidmike

^ this is a lieing game that was the truth you wrote


----------



## scareme

Sorry, I forgot you like em dumb.

^thinks Sonia Sotomayor is sexy.


----------



## morbidmike

^is the walmart greeter who sends old people to the wrong area's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^frequently gets lost in Wal-Mart


----------



## morbidmike

^gets mad when she cant turn the handle bars on the rear of a tandem bike


----------



## scareme

^is wearing bermuda shorts today.


----------



## morbidmike

is wearing a super mini skirt today


----------



## scareme

^wears blck socks with sandals.


----------



## morbidmike

^has to tie a pork chop to her neck to get her dog to play with her


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to be a contestant on Dances with the Stars


----------



## The Creepster

^Thinks thats egg drop soup


----------



## morbidmike

^love's highschool musical own's 10 copys of each movie


----------



## The Creepster

^wants his 10 highschool musicals back


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the Pope's second cousin on his mother's side


----------



## morbidmike

^lock's trick or treaters in her fruit celler


----------



## The Creepster

^Now knows the truth about my family


----------



## morbidmike

^ is a squib diggidy diggidy doggedy doo doo


----------



## The Creepster

^ stole the magic stick that I dun stole


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a mental institution


----------



## morbidmike

^lives in a state of confusion


----------



## The Creepster

^shares the same zip code as me


----------



## morbidmike

^shares living under peoples bed's with me


----------



## The Creepster

^hogs all the dust bunnies


----------



## morbidmike

^put male inhancement pill's in his facial cream now his nose is 30 percent lager


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is Pinocchio's next of kin


----------



## The Creepster

^likes my big nose


----------



## scareme

^has next of kin living in her basement.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^just ran out of Bengay


----------



## The Creepster

^used all the bengay on me


----------



## Spooky1

^ sells black market Bengay in the old folks home.


----------



## morbidmike

^ had to admit Roxy to a old folks home


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in his chimney


----------



## scareme

^is wearing sandals to work today.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps a flock of chickens in her kitchen because she likes her eggs really fresh


----------



## morbidmike

^ knows how to milk a cat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wishes he were a lumberjack


----------



## morbidmike

^wishes she knew a snake charmer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^rides a unicycle in the circus


----------



## morbidmike

^is a sword swallower in her back yard carnival


----------



## RoxyBlue

^juggles cardboard boxes filled with circus peanuts


----------



## morbidmike

^dresses like a clown and makes balloon animals for spooky1 's birthday parties


----------



## Spooky1

^ teaches balloon animal obedience training.


----------



## morbidmike

^pretends he's a tall midget


----------



## The Creepster

^likes my cooking


----------



## RoxyBlue

^leaves the porch light on in the hopes that Morbid Mike will fly into it and burn up


----------



## The Creepster

^knows that I am afraid of electricity and indoor plumbing


----------



## scareme

^stays in the outhouse til a line forms outside.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^puts firecrackers under the seats in outhouses


----------



## The Creepster

^runs a unsuccessful outhouse recovery business


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a recovering outhouse user


----------



## Spooky1

^ is waiting for Creepster to get in the outhouse so she can tip it over.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ owns the patent on beef wellington


----------



## morbidmike

^has to put cherrios in the toilet so he dont pee al over the floor


----------



## Spooky1

^ keeps goldfish in his toilet bowl and pees in the fish bowl.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a hobbit in real life


----------



## Spooky1

^ shaves my hairy feet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was an extra in "Lord of the Rings"


----------



## Spooky1

^ vacations on Mount Doom.


----------



## The Creepster

^looking for his precious


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is frequently heard to say "You shall not pass" while in the outhouse


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes to listen to CD of "The sounds of outhouses".


----------



## RoxyBlue

^recorded one of the tracks on the wildly popular CD "The Sounds of Outhouses"


----------



## morbidmike

^sat next to Charlie Chaplin in high school biology


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was Oona Chaplin's first husband


----------



## scareme

^has a great tan right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^piles snow on her roof over the front door so it falls on unwanted door-to-door salesmen


----------



## Spooky1

^ pours water on the front walk so she can skate to her car in the mornings.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears snowshoes while lounging around the house


----------



## Night Watchman

^can't tell time because her sun dial does not work properly in the winter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was the mayor of Munchkin City in "The Wizard of Oz"


----------



## morbidmike

^ has a burlesk pole in her kitchen so she can cook and dance at the same time (I've seen it on you tube serious)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't be giving Spooky1 any ideas for remodeling the kitchen now!


^is Satan's personal valet


----------



## The Creepster

^is playing Satan for a golden fiddle


----------



## RoxyBlue

^drives backwards down one way streets


----------



## morbidmike

^meet spooky1 on the Lawerence Welk show Spooky1 ran the bubble machine


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO!


^wears a velvet smoking jacket when at home


----------



## morbidmike

yep it's red with a blue collar and a white belt


^claims spooky1 is really Bilbo Baggins (hobbit) lil cousin Dousche same last name


----------



## scareme

^wears a Mickey Mouse watch.


----------



## morbidmike

^was Popeys girl friend Olive oil uck uck uck i'm stong to the finish cause I eat's me spinichk


----------



## RoxyBlue

^fills all the Acme orders sent in by Wile E Coyote


----------



## morbidmike

^is the spokes model for Viagra


----------



## RoxyBlue

^seems to think I'm a man


----------



## The Creepster

^wants to try power lifting with me


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to spend his summers floating down the Mississippi River on a raft


----------



## Spooky1

^ was the ski jumper in Wide World of Sports, agony of defeat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sleeps in an igloo in the backyard


----------



## morbidmike

^is Za ZA gabores mother


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks John Wayne was a sissy boy


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes to ride the mechanical bull in cowboy bars.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to pole dance in cowboy bars


----------



## The Creepster

^is of sound mind


----------



## morbidmike

^ sleeps in a dresser drawer with bruno the cat


----------



## The Creepster

^tried to steal my kitty blanket


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a church organist


----------



## The Creepster

^wants to buy a spleen


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has no internal organs


----------



## morbidmike

^bought Spooky1 in a turkish bizzare for 10 yen


----------



## The Creepster

^has a talking toothpick


----------



## morbidmike

^can fart the national anthem


----------



## The Creepster

^owns the worlds largest cat tower


----------



## The Archivist

^ pretends to be a cat lover to pick up on the young chicks. (In his case that would be women in their 50s.)


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a cat rancher for a Chinese restaurant


----------



## RoxyBlue

^prefers "rat" as a takeout dish


----------



## morbidmike

^keeps a pet rat in her hair named nibbles


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a secret crush on Glinda the Good Witch of the North


----------



## The Creepster

^has a crush on me and my cookies


----------



## morbidmike

^like to crush other peoples cookies when their not looking!!!....dammit creepster man o man he's fast Fick make some more cookies !!!!


----------



## Spooky1

^ doesn't actually like cookies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a collection of Cookie Monsters


----------



## morbidmike

^drilled holes in the heads of all spooky1's cookie monster doll's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^drives yak herds through Siberia to earn extra money in the summer


----------



## morbidmike

^plays voilin nude a hoity toity bachelor parties


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ replaced lawn with purple pipecleaners


----------



## The Creepster

^bought his election


----------



## morbidmike

^has trained cockroaches clean his house for him since the maid is on strike


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a temp agency for underemployed cockroaches


----------



## The Creepster

^is my father


----------



## Spooky1

^ is human.


----------



## morbidmike

^ is wrapped in spinich right now


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a puggle who has learned to run a computer


----------



## The Creepster

^knows the best time to grow smurf berries


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a collection of Smurfette figures.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks Smurfette is hotter than Bettie Page


----------



## morbidmike

^likes to picture spooky1 as brainey smurf blue and nerdy hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has large sums of money in a Swiss bank account


----------



## morbidmike

^got caught kissing duck's with out a permit


----------



## Spooky1

^ arrested for flashing poultry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^arrested for trying to put poultry into motion


----------



## morbidmike

^sticks baked sweet potatoes in her ears to drown out spooky1's endless chatter


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns a summer house in Manitoba


----------



## morbidmike

^has ocean front propery in Arizona that she has never see but is planning a vacation to go there


----------



## RoxyBlue

^believes there's some good fishing in Death Valley


----------



## morbidmike

^officially change her name to post ho and tattoed it on her buttocks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the original Balloon Chair man


----------



## morbidmike

^ wants to make out with my avatar


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is Mother Superior in a cloistered convent


----------



## morbidmike

^ is a angel that fell from heaven .........through the earth strait into hell.....Oh hello Roxy welcome to my house


----------



## The Creepster

^is not trying hard enough


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has an extensive collection of My Pretty Ponies


----------



## The Creepster

^stole my smurf collection


----------



## Spooky1

^ runs Barbie doll house of ill repute.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ dresses like Barbie when he goes grocery shopping just to look pretty in the produce aisle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^frequents the produce section of grocery stores


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ wears black olives on her fingers and toes in lieu of nailpolish. She likes that spooky Mediterranean look.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps white mice in his briefcase so he can release them when company meetings get boring


----------



## Spooky1

^ Runs a FBI training school for white mice wanting to become spies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has developed a race of stealth mice


----------



## Spooky1

^ doesn't realize my stealth mice are watching her.


----------



## The Creepster

^stole my hat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^will be celebrating Hat Day tomorrow


----------



## The Creepster

^will start a calendar featuring my hats


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants stealth mice wearing hats to be featured in the hat calendar


----------



## The Creepster

^wants the mice to also be scandalous dressed...with no shirts


----------



## RoxyBlue

^knits tiny stocking caps for stealth mice


----------



## The Creepster

^wants to find pasties for the mice


----------



## RoxyBlue

^makes pastries out of mice for his cats


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> ^makes pastries out of mice for his cats


LOL:googly:

^gave me the pattern to make said pasties


----------



## morbidmike

^has a patten on the "bumpit "hair maker bigger thing for women and proudley sport's the prototype


----------



## The Creepster

^has lost the space race


----------



## morbidmike

^sings barry manilow song to his kitty's


----------



## The Creepster

^has a lock of Oprah's chest hair


----------



## morbidmike

LOL!!!!!!! gross but funny....^glues baby kitty teeth to his dentures


----------



## The Creepster

^has a thing for cutting the "foam"


----------



## morbidmike

^filled all his wife's bras with baked beans


----------



## The Creepster

^thinks thats a real mean thing


----------



## morbidmike

^ate my new foam dammit


----------



## The Creepster

^likes my new post-mod art work...made from foam


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is preaching a Sunday sermon this weekend


----------



## The Creepster

^wont let me have any more sacrilcious wine


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was the guy in the yellow raincoat that rode the tricycle on "Laugh In"


----------



## The Creepster

sock it to me......

^was one of the original "Banana Splits"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has white vinyl go-go boots and dances in a cage


----------



## Night Watchman

^has an original "Snork" costume.


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Didn't have a little trouble with the scissors


----------



## RoxyBlue

^had 317 drinks earlier this evening


----------



## morbidmike

^slips things into spooky1's drinks to make him into a drone


----------



## The Creepster

^is the co-creator of the pet carrot


----------



## morbidmike

^raises pet rocks and sell's them at the flea market


----------



## The Creepster

^stole the fleas from the flea circus


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^sings "Dancing Queen" in the shower


----------



## morbidmike

^was the origional singer of dancing queen


----------



## Spooky1

^ only has disco music on his Ipod.


----------



## The Creepster

^made his own version of the I-pod with a 8-track player


----------



## morbidmike

^ate a I-pod so he could sing-a better


----------



## The Creepster

^is my manager


----------



## morbidmike

^dosent do what I tell him to do on the job!!!


----------



## The Creepster

^thinks hes the pretty one


----------



## morbidmike

^thinks he could be a hand model


----------



## The Creepster

^ like my cooking


----------



## morbidmike

^forgets to take out the trash


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to be the lead reindeer for Santa's sleigh this year.


----------



## morbidmike

^wants to eat all santas cookies and dump out his milk


----------



## The Creepster

^wants to be a humming bird


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is secretly a CTU agent


----------



## The Creepster

^has found Waldo


----------



## morbidmike

^is a license'd dog walker in New York


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a pooper scooper business.


----------



## morbidmike

^dilebertly stalks me to ruin my postin's


----------



## The Creepster

^has more posts the Roxy


----------



## morbidmike

^is roxy's alter ego


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a book-learned philosopher


----------



## The Creepster

^likes to spank birds


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ working on his Cupid costume for the big State of Decay Valentine's Day Parade.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^shoots love arrows at unsuspecting passers-by


----------



## The Creepster

^likes love arrows...tipped with arsenic


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes elderberry wine flavored with arsenic


----------



## The Creepster

^knows that I am a big lush


----------



## RoxyBlue

^put wallpaper with little yellow duckies in his outhouse


----------



## The Creepster

^gave me the blue prints of my house


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is using the plans to build a two-story master outhouse with jacuzzi


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ hates playing in the Fun & Games section! lol.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LMAO!


^has absolutely no sense of humor


----------



## morbidmike

^ played the fiddle for the gogo's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is very safety-conscious around ladders


----------



## morbidmike

^feeds spooky1 with a slingshot


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is adept at intercepting food delivered by slingshot


----------



## morbidmike

^hides things in her hair like her dog


----------



## The Creepster

^free basing with pain meds


----------



## morbidmike

^taught me how to


----------



## The Creepster

^likes to play duck duck goose with the plants


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes to goose plants


----------



## morbidmike

^plays the banjo and battles roxy on the fiddle


----------



## The Creepster

^enjoys a pedicure


----------



## scareme

^sleeps with a teddy bear.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^raises giant mutant rats in her backyard


----------



## morbidmike

^is a member of the pickle of the month club


----------



## The Creepster

^ has pickled my organs


----------



## morbidmike

^chases squirles around his front yard


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sleeps with the fishes


----------



## Spooky1

^ releases piranha into local swimming pools.


----------



## The Creepster

^is the voice actor for "KIT" for KnightRider


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns an Oscar Meyer Weinermobile


----------



## The Creepster

^was fired for stealing mustard on the job


----------



## RoxyBlue

^puts egg whites on his face to maintain a youthful appearance


----------



## morbidmike

^can stick a pencil in 1 ear and pull it out the other then yells wulla


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells sharpened ear pencils on street corners


----------



## morbidmike

^works the street corners on dead end streets


----------



## RoxyBlue

^accepts snow deliveries in his driveway


----------



## morbidmike

^has beautiful red eyes and perkey horns


----------



## Spooky1

^ has gate way to heck (slightly nicer place than Hell) in his basement


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I think that might be true)

^has seven toes on each foot


----------



## morbidmike

^had to make a new piggy ryme for spooky's toes one had roast beef one had sushi one didnt give a crap


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> ^had to make a new piggy ryme for spooky's toes one had roast beef one had sushi one didnt give a crap


OMG, that's funny!

^banned for making me spit my gum out from laughing

EDIT: Oops, forgot what thread I was on, but I'm leaving it anyway:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

^banned for laughing too hard and for chewing gum on the job


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never forgets what thread he's on


----------



## The Creepster

^likes to use confusion as a means to accomplish evil work


----------



## morbidmike

^just bought the house on 666 six mile comstock park mich.. welcome neighbor


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ married Linda Blair for the third time last Christmas.


----------



## morbidmike

^is zaza gabores husband prince fredric


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ eats popcorn three times a day


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to go back in time so he can co-star in a Shirley Temple movie


----------



## Spooky1

^ is actually Shirley Temple


----------



## morbidmike

^is actually daddy warbucks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually Sandy, Little Orphan Annie's dog


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a dog catcher (you better run Sandy!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plays concert piano at Carnegie Hall on alternating Sundays


----------



## Spooky1

^ sings while lounging on the piano I'm playing.


----------



## The Creepster

^has a lounge act record


----------



## RoxyBlue

^steals tips out of the jar on the lounge piano


----------



## morbidmike

^plays smooth jazz on her fiddle


----------



## The Creepster

^accidentally ate Hansel


----------



## morbidmike

^had to clean off king kongs poop off the empire state building


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^tries to gargle peanut butter


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a tin can at the local dump


----------



## The Creepster

^met a dancing tree once


----------



## Spooky1

^ smuggles Chinese made Tequila into Mexico.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^rides an ostrich to work


----------



## Spooky1

^ eats ostrich eggs for breakfast


----------



## The Creepster

^has a egg shaped spaceship


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is currently sitting on a nest of dinosaur eggs


----------



## The Creepster

^is going to abuse her power


----------



## RoxyBlue

^carries around a power supply in case he needs a jump start


----------



## The Creepster

^wants a Bacon brazier


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, did you mean "brassiere" or something to cook with?)

^makes sweaters out of pierogis


----------



## The Creepster

^hates correcting my diction LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hates working out


----------



## Spooky1

^ hates hats


----------



## The Creepster

^hates being married to a "cop"


----------



## Spooky1

^ is under constant surveillance by Homeland Security.


----------



## morbidmike

has a smell of bacon in the house


----------



## The Creepster

^ once caught a fish THIS BIG


----------



## scareme

^hasn't cleaned the cat box lately.


----------



## morbidmike

^sleeps with pickles in her ears


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ originally cast as Like Skywalker in Star Wars.


----------



## scareme

^wears cowboy boots.


----------



## The Creepster

^is a addicted to steroids


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has 75 speakers in his car


----------



## scareme

^has 4 speakers on her broom.


----------



## The Creepster

^once ate moon cheese


----------



## scareme

^made me a grilled moon cheese sandwich.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^mooned the cheesemakers at the local Cheese Festival


----------



## The Creepster

^enjoys toe jam cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

eeewwww!

^likes jamming with cheesemakers


----------



## The Creepster

^will be one of the most evil people I know


----------



## RoxyBlue

^will be one of the most angelic people I know


----------



## The Creepster

^saving a place for me in that big gig in the sky


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stokes the engines for the train that goes to the other place


----------



## scareme

^is wearing pink lipstick today.


----------



## The Creepster

^has a church in her bathroom


----------



## Spooky1

^ is in scareme's bathroom church's choir.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^writes music for bathroom church choirs


----------



## The Creepster

^won't eat at my last supper


----------



## morbidmike

^is called judas by scareme


----------



## The Creepster

^ got kicked out of Judas Priest


----------



## morbidmike

^was the roadie for my band


----------



## The Creepster

^liked my flannel shirt I wore when I was loading equipment


----------



## morbidmike

^once shook hands with the drummer of Def Leppard


----------



## The Creepster

^flew in the plane with Randy Rhoads


----------



## scareme

^stayed up all night watching "Little Women" over and over again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^left a set of bear traps in the neighbor's yard and then reported them for attempting to trap an endangered species


----------



## morbidmike

^held the red and white stripe's while aunt Betsy Ross sewed them together


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ sleeps in Wonder Woman footie PJs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a nightly ritual of sipping hot cooa with marshmallows right before bedtime while wearing footie pajamas


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ enjoys vacations in the Arctic Circle


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a fortress of Solitude in the Antarctic.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells space heaters to penguins


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is holding my moustache hostage.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^refused to pay the ransom for said moustache


----------



## The Creepster

^ likes to compete in cage fighting matches


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to see his picture on a Wheaties box


----------



## Spooky1

^ is in the FBI most wanted list.


----------



## morbidmike

^^plays with action figures aka dolls


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to be reincarnated as a GI Joe action figure


----------



## morbidmike

^recycles old tire's in her backyard


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is going to dress up as Nancy Drew for Halloween.


----------



## morbidmike

^has velcro shoe lace's cuz he never learned to tie a knot


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks the Hardy boys are swell


----------



## morbidmike

^is nancy drews lil sissy


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks Nancy Drew is a real person.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in fear of my sister Nancy


----------



## morbidmike

^has a demon for a sister


----------



## The Creepster

^has a sister whos really the cable guy


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a collection of antique blow up dolls.


----------



## The Creepster

^has been snooping around my closet apparently


----------



## RoxyBlue

^leaves the doors to his house unlocked 24 hours a day


----------



## morbidmike

^ is the real pipi longstockings


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ actually a walking, talking snowman.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^turns into a large moth when the sun goes down


----------



## The Creepster

^bought a giant bug zapper just in case its true


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is currently in a larval state


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ refuses to tell anyone that the secret ingredient in her signature dish is really old shoes. Shhhh, don't tell anyone I let on, or she'll have me rubbed out.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is afraid of erasers


----------



## The Creepster

^is a contract hitter...who loves white out


----------



## RoxyBlue

^paints his eyeballs white so he can look even creepier


----------



## The Creepster

^does not know how true that statement is


----------



## morbidmike

^ loves fresh squeezed lemon tree's


----------



## The Creepster

^wants to go dress shopping with me


----------



## Spooky1

^ is actually a 14 year old goth chick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was born on the far side of the galaxy


----------



## The Creepster

^knows where my tent is


----------



## morbidmike

^knows thta Roxy stole his moose too!!!....and my magic rabbit


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't realize his magic rabbit is actually a ferret


----------



## morbidmike

^ is just a house wife


----------



## The Creepster

^wants to sail the sea of cheese


----------



## morbidmike

^is a professional chicken dancer


----------



## The Creepster

^knows the knights that say Neeee


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a black market shrubbery dealer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^walks the streets with a cart shouting "Bring out your dead!"


----------



## The Creepster

^fears pointed teeth and pointed ears


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has pointed teeth and pointed ears


----------



## Spooky1

^ has never cut her toenails


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I'm sorry, did I slash you last night?)

^doesn't eat his spinach


----------



## The Creepster

^enjoys eating raw chicken


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns stock in WWE


----------



## The Creepster

^wrote a book on how to succeed in under water basket weaving


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to tat doilies and make slipcovers for the furniture


----------



## morbidmike

^folsses her tonsil's with a chainsaw chain


----------



## RoxyBlue

^removed his own tonsils with a Swiss army knife


----------



## morbidmike

^is a hobbit among dwarf's


----------



## The Creepster

^ found out that sitting on a sponge was a good idea


----------



## morbidmike

^hooked a power washer to his bedae


----------



## RoxyBlue

^rinses his socks out in the bidet


----------



## The Creepster

^steals the used soap at hotels


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a vast collection of monogrammed hotel towels


----------



## morbidmike

^short sheets her own bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sleeps on a bed of short nails


----------



## morbidmike

^is going green now rides a feather duster to work instead of a broom


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I'm all about being environmental)


^sells witch makeup door to door


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has a dinosaur cleaning lady.


----------



## morbidmike

^drives a steam roller to work at the carnival


----------



## The Creepster

^is over the rainbow


----------



## morbidmike

^had a tea party with toto and the tin man


----------



## RoxyBlue

^once played the part of the Mad Hatter in a school play


----------



## morbidmike

^ is the cheshire cat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wanted to play the part of Alice


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ has bionic dimples


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a close personal friend of Robocop


----------



## The Creepster

^wants a happy sparrow to fly up her nose


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a pet vulture


----------



## The Creepster

^knows how to make a tomato flavored cigarette  yeah I don't get it either


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ Tap-danced coded transmissions to allied troops in WWII


----------



## morbidmike

^belongs to the demon of the month club


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the January offering for the Demon of the Month Club


----------



## The Creepster

^once won a hot dog eating contest in China


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks small dogs taste better with a little mustard


----------



## morbidmike

^is a sea monkey slave trader


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ wears a beard made from dryer lint


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has sideburns made out of real mutton chops


----------



## The Creepster

^made a pudding bridge


----------



## Spooky1

^ ate said pudding bridge.


----------



## The Creepster

^once found a penny in a in his coffee


----------



## RoxyBlue

^only plays the penny ante poker tables in Las Vegas


----------



## morbidmike

^teaches garden gnome's to salsa dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is one of the Keebler elves


----------



## morbidmike

^trie's to shake my tree factory


----------



## Spooky1

^ planted tree factory on the San Andreas Fault.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a structural inspector for tree factories


----------



## morbidmike

^teaches gargoyles to play the fiddle


----------



## RoxyBlue

^composes gargoyle fiddle music

(Wouldn't that make a really great gargoyle - one playing a fiddle? I could so see that!)


----------



## morbidmike

^is the best keg stander in Maryland


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has keg legs


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ teaches "tap" dancing for people with keg legs. :googly:


----------



## scareme

^sleeps with the snuggle teddy bear.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole Bone to Pick's teddy bear and made him cry


----------



## The Creepster

^made the sun go away


----------



## morbidmike

^likes to dance with the devil in the pale moon light


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is The Joker


----------



## morbidmike

^shovels snow by doing the doggie paddel


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to go up the creek without a paddle


----------



## morbidmike

^made snow angels all day


----------



## The Creepster

^found out that a paint brush works well when sculpting clay


----------



## morbidmike

^sculpts clay with a bundle of back hairs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes microwaved underwear for breakfast


----------



## Spooky1

^ made me do all the snow shoveling.


----------



## The Creepster

^is now ready for the Olympics


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a referee for the Olympics


----------



## The Creepster

^knows one of the athletes competing


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants "Sledding While Bench Pressing 350 Pounds" added as an Olympics winter sports competition


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks a curling stone is actually a tea pot.


----------



## morbidmike

^has brain freeze from shoveling snow


----------



## The Creepster

^will now trip the metal detector's at security check points


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a smoke detector in his outhouse


----------



## The Creepster

^uses the batteries out of said smoke detectors for powering her space station


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is coming to my house tomorrow to eat all the new snow


----------



## Spooky1

^ has constructed a robot to shovel his driveway.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^offered free beer to JT so he would come shovel our driveway


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ picked a bad time to open her snow-cone shop.


----------



## The Creepster

^thought that was a good investment


----------



## morbidmike

^own's a snow plow company in maryland but wont plow out roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a snow plow business in Florida


----------



## morbidmike

^Has no business critisizing my business endevors


----------



## Spooky1

^ has made a business of criticizing businesses


----------



## The Creepster

^once new a guy who new a guy that liked taco cake


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is Mr Ed's twin brother


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ raising a horde of vegan zombies who crave cauliflower


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a morbid fear of cauliflower


----------



## The Creepster

^wears empty bags of chips for shock value


----------



## morbidmike

^ combs his hair with fish bones


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears broccoli-scented cologne


----------



## The Creepster

^stole a moon rock


----------



## morbidmike

^is the moon rock vendor


----------



## The Creepster

^stole the mail mans short pants


----------



## morbidmike

^starches and irons his eye lashes


----------



## The Creepster

^invented the snuggie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is sending Spongebob a Valentine for being his special friend.


----------



## morbidmike

^has no friends to send valentines too!!!


----------



## Spooky1

^ gives out chocolate covered frog hearts for Valentine's Day.


----------



## The Creepster

^is wearing something from Victoria's Secret for that special someone


----------



## RoxyBlue

^peeked through our windows again


----------



## The Creepster

^likes me to peak


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives on Pike's Peak


----------



## The Creepster

^once knew a man from Nantucket


----------



## RoxyBlue

^does not know any dirty limericks


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^runs a mobile grooming service for dirty limericks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^processes the waste water from the dirty limerick mobile grooming service trucks


----------



## morbidmike

^is dr. Dimento's lil sister


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plays bass guitar in Dr Demento's back up band


----------



## morbidmike

^is related to the cat in the hat on spooky1's side of the family


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps Thing 1 and Thing 2 in his attic


----------



## morbidmike

^eats green egg's and ham any time she can cause she's sam she am


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^wears sox in a box while watching Fox


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a pet elephant that hears voices


----------



## morbidmike

^shovels elephant poo for the circus


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks that he saw it on Mulberry Street


----------



## The Creepster

^knows the the square root of my waist


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has roots for toes


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ has a Big Boy statue on top of her car


----------



## The Creepster

^tried to consume the plastic hamburger on the statue


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was the original model for Big Boy


----------



## morbidmike

^once saw superman change cloths in a phone booth


----------



## RoxyBlue

^shot hidden video of Superman changing his clothes and posted it on Youtube


----------



## morbidmike

^ used spooky1 as a snow board to get to the mail box...hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

^serves yellow snow in his ice cream parlor


----------



## morbidmike

^own's a pattent on yellow snow making


----------



## The Creepster

^gave me 5 ones for one 20 dollar bill...cause 5 is more the one


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^wears footie pajamas


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears drop seat pajamas


----------



## morbidmike

^ is preverted tee hehehe


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't actually like working in his laboratory


----------



## morbidmike

^wishes she had more time for work


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to retire in Antarctica


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^secretly wants to run an alpaca farm in the amazon basin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps a herd of llamas in his guest room


----------



## Night Watchman

^can't tie her own shoes.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is being stalked by a giant talking shoe


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is an apprentice to a giant shoemaker


----------



## Bone To Pick

^spreading a rumor that weebles wobble but they don't fall down


----------



## RoxyBlue

^works in a PlayDoh factory


----------



## morbidmike

^is a silly putty test pilot


----------



## RoxyBlue

^can go down stairs like a Slinky toy


----------



## Night Watchman

^failed history because she thought Battling Tops was a mojor historical battle.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^ uses plush toys to reenact historic British naval battles


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a referee for the Rock 'Em, Sock 'Em robots


----------



## The Creepster

^taught Zorro how to fence


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a Sunday school teacher


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ gargles with holy water


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dresses like one of the three wise men and carries a box of frankincense


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^collects bendy straws


----------



## RoxyBlue

^developed a line of Pez dispensers based on insects


----------



## morbidmike

reads to deaf people for charity


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ enjoys dressing as Mermaid Man while mowing the lawn.


----------



## Spooky1

^ won't mow his lawn because he's against burning fossil fuels.


----------



## Night Watchman

^doesn't know how to start the lawn mower.


----------



## The Creepster

^vacuums his shrubs


----------



## Night Watchman

^spending the entire Olympics watching curling


----------



## RoxyBlue

^got arrested at the Olympics for throwing a curling iron at the figure skaters


----------



## The Creepster

^Likes to wear ice skates while driving


----------



## morbidmike

^traded a Harley Davidson for a pair of speed skates


----------



## The Creepster

^thought that the space needle meant a push pin on a globe


----------



## morbidmike

^is making a pneumatic hello kitty prop


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is going to dress as Barney for Halloween this year


----------



## morbidmike

^ practices being mary poppin's by jumping off the roof with an umbrella into a snow bank yelling swear word's in a british accent


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to jump into chalk paintings on the sidewalk


----------



## Spooky1

^ skateboards down the neighborhood sidewalks in the middle of the night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sets traps on the sidewalks to catch unwary skaters


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^pretends to be a trapped skater to lure unwary hunters into range


----------



## morbidmike

^leads a band of demonic cabbage patch doll's into battel against Roxy Blue and her band of care bear's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^rides a hobby horse to work


----------



## morbidmike

^can light a lightbulb in her mouth like uncle fester


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wanted to play the part of Cousin It on The Addams Family TV series


----------



## haunted canuck

^had hair like cousin it in the eighties


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hired Thing to do all his typing


----------



## haunted canuck

^uses other body part to count to 11


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't actually know how to count


----------



## The Creepster

^was happy to see the talking salamander today


----------



## RoxyBlue

^teaches frogspeak to salamanders


----------



## Goblin

^ Rides a unicycle to work


----------



## morbidmike

^only takes a bath when mommy tell's him/her to


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears waders to church


----------



## morbidmike

^has learned to sniff for drugs like a cop dog thats what moderator's do!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was a ghost writer for the best selling book "I Wanna Be A Moderator"


----------



## morbidmike

^dresses like pipi longstockings


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dresses like Snow White


----------



## haunted canuck

^Thinks sneezy was snorting cocaine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^auditioned for the part of Bashful, but was considered "too bold"


----------



## morbidmike

^had a fiddle battle with Charlie Danial's


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ makes Hawaiin Punch in his coffee pot


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses orange juice as a skin conditioner


----------



## haunted canuck

Uses battery acid as hair conditioner


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sleeps in the kennel with his sled dogs


----------



## morbidmike

^makes her dog pull her to work in a recliner


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was the original model for the Statue of Liberty


----------



## GrimAftermath

^never uses silverware


----------



## morbidmike

^chases his tail on a full moon night


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is afraid of toaster ovens


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to ride a pogo stick to work


----------



## haunted canuck

Snorts crushed up alka seltser tablets


----------



## Bone To Pick

Has a button nose and two eyes made out of coal.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to color outside the lines


----------



## The Creepster

^once caught a fish..THIS BIG


----------



## morbidmike

^is a world famous snipe hunter


----------



## haunted canuck

^Is addicted to bad British sitcoms


----------



## Goblin

Likes to tap dance in the shower


----------



## morbidmike

^his best friend in blue


----------



## RoxyBlue

^reshelves books at the library, but puts them in the wrong sections


----------



## morbidmike

^charges spooky1 late fee's for not putting his books away


----------



## The Creepster

^is looking for a magical rabbit hole


----------



## RoxyBlue

^pushed Humpty Dumpty off the wall


----------



## morbidmike

^is the queen of hearts mother


----------



## The Creepster

^wants to have a tea party


----------



## Goblin

^ Flies a hot air balloon to and from work


----------



## morbidmike

^is the head waver on the victoria secreat's parade float


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to get a set of those angel wings the Victoria's Secret models wear


----------



## morbidmike

^milks cows for a living


----------



## RoxyBlue

^milks ferrets for a living


----------



## morbidmike

^knows how to make ballon animals outta condems (new)


----------



## haunted canuck

can suck a golf ball through a garden hose


----------



## RoxyBlue

^actually lives in Florida


----------



## The Creepster

^likes my couch impression


----------



## Spooky1

^ got his job through a casting couch.


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells lawn furniture door to door


----------



## morbidmike

^sell's door's hole to hole


----------



## RoxyBlue

^shares a burrow with a rattlesnake


----------



## The Creepster

^wants to fly a bee with me


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a killer bee in disguise.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears bee antennae to work


----------



## The Creepster

^is a land shark...thats doubled parked:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

^ will be receiving a candy gram soon.


----------



## The Creepster

^Knows Jane that ignorant $lut


----------



## morbidmike

^dosent like candy grams


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears a girdle


----------



## morbidmike

^squeezes duck's to hear em quack


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ walks like a duck while shopping at the local Kmart


----------



## The Creepster

^once knew a talking mushroom named Sal


----------



## morbidmike

^picks up illegals at home depot and drops them off to work at the INS building


----------



## RoxyBlue

^drives an all-terrain vehicle through the aisles at Home Depot


----------



## morbidmike

^checks my receipt at home depot upon my departure


----------



## RoxyBlue

^asks for a senior discount when shopping at Home Depot


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Still believes the world is flat


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks the Great Pumpkin is real


----------



## morbidmike

^is a exotic dancer at a old folks home


----------



## RoxyBlue

^works at a doggie day care


----------



## The Creepster

^enjoys death metal


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plays piccolo in a high school marching band


----------



## The Creepster

^has spent time in a Turkish Prison


----------



## haunted canuck

^has a great collection of used hubcaps


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to build houses out of toothpicks


----------



## morbidmike

^lives with spooky1 in a house made of whale carcases


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Spends his spare time lobbying for more automobile graveyards.


----------



## morbidmike

^pretends to be mickey mouse


----------



## Goblin

^ Pretends to be Goofy


----------



## morbidmike

^likes to carry worther's candie's in his pocket


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole the bread crumbs Hansel and Gretel left as a trail


----------



## The Creepster

^likes punk


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plays the accordion


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a deaf/mute mime.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is plotting to take over the world


----------



## morbidmike

^wears a bee hive hair doo with a moo moo dress


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to star in the remake of Saturday Night Fever so he can wear platform shoes


----------



## haunted canuck

has his own self contained fart smelling suit.


----------



## RoxyBlue

haunted canuck said:


> has his own self contained fart smelling suit.


That's HER own self contained fart smelling suit, thank you very much :googly:

^failed basic biology classes in high school


----------



## The Creepster

^thinks that s a lie


----------



## morbidmike

^ is whimpy whimpy and wants to be heafty heafty tough enough to over stuff


----------



## Goblin

^ invented a new drink....the Potato Collada


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to cover the spots on Dalmations with WiteOut


----------



## The Creepster

^holds the current world record for distance spiting


----------



## morbidmike

^spit on the judges record book


----------



## The Creepster

^stole a moon rock


----------



## Goblin

^ Tells everyone he turns into a werewolf every full moon


----------



## RoxyBlue

^turns into a toad every full moon


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^ Dances with the devil by the pale moonlight...(The Joker)


----------



## The Creepster

^has no hair


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Suffers from agoraphobia.


----------



## morbidmike

^is actually a smurf


----------



## haunted canuck

has a historical collection of colostomy bags.


----------



## morbidmike

^dresses like tinker bell to feed the birds in the park


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is ring master of a flea circus


----------



## Goblin

^ Steals corpses and sits them up in her living room


----------



## morbidmike

^steals fleas from my flea circus


----------



## Zurgh

^ doesn't realise his "fleas" were secretly replaced with rabid polecats last week.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns a breeding ranch for flea-bitten rabid polecats


----------



## morbidmike

^works as a stable girl at zurg's rabid flea bitten pole cat's ranch


----------



## The Creepster

^taught me how to crochet


----------



## Zurgh

^ is making my polecats more sweaters.


----------



## Goblin

^ Parks cars in an auto salvage yard


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a dating service called "Losers R Us"


----------



## haunted canuck

^has a membership to said dating service


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I knew I was leaving myself wide open on that one)

^has two left hands


----------



## morbidmike

^has 2 right hand's and 2 right feet and a bushy tail


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is made of paper clay


----------



## Zurgh

^ Invented BBQ'ed sloth flavored oatmeal.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a bowl of sloth-flavored oatmeal for breakfast every morning


----------



## morbidmike

^bathes in cream of celery soup


----------



## Spooky1

^ disposes of bodies at the soup factory.


----------



## morbidmike

^love's my secret homemade soup muhahahahah


----------



## Zurgh

^will be selling his soup at the MFBR Polecat show this Sunday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^forgot to stock up on expired rabies vaccines in time for the polecat show


----------



## morbidmike

^is fluent in speaking polecat


----------



## The Creepster

^likes to use plastic bags for shoes


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears the shoeboxes


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Walks around town indiscriminately talking to stray animals.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses shoelaces as dental floss


----------



## Spooky1

^ steals shoelaces from unguarded shoes.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Moonlights as the toothfairy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^enjoys performing in high school musicals


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ will appear in the two hour series finale of LOST.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^composed an entire score for a movie in a back room with nothing but a bottle of gin and a horse crop.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is afraid of wigs


----------



## morbidmike

^keeps a rubber clown nose in his pocket


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears bobbly bee antennae to work


----------



## Zurgh

^ is my star employee at my polecat farm.


----------



## haunted canuck

Has the worlds largest collection of headless barbie dolls


----------



## Zurgh

^ Was my #1 contributor to it & will be at the MFBR Polecat show to show off the exhibit.


----------



## Goblin

^ Rents rooms to monkeys


----------



## morbidmike

^is a aligator dentist nick named finger's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has 60 alligator-skin purses


----------



## The Creepster

^ate the butter churner


----------



## RoxyBlue

^built a guest room under his outhouse


----------



## morbidmike

^cleaned the OK corral before the big battle


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ hosting an Avon party this weekend for all the latest in Spring makeup


----------



## morbidmike

^is the poster child for birth control


----------



## RoxyBlue

^jump starts his heart with a car battery every morning


----------



## The Creepster

^has no secrets


----------



## morbidmike

^ is very secretive


----------



## The Creepster

^collects time life plates


----------



## morbidmike

^is so good at yoga he can fit himself into a milk carton


----------



## The Creepster

^owns a petting zoo full of sand paper


----------



## morbidmike

^welded a watch to a piece of metal and calls it a time machine


----------



## The Creepster

LOL
^seasons his food with smelling salts


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was the centerfold model in the July issue of "Soldier of Fortune"


----------



## Zurgh

^ quit my polecat farm & started her own.


----------



## Goblin

^ Rides a tricycle to work


----------



## Zurgh

^stole my lil' red wagon


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears a seat belt when riding a teeter totter


----------



## Zurgh

^ sent her death drone to get me


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole the lamp from my Candle Gazer


----------



## Spooky1

^ rubs any lamp she finds, hope to find a genie.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^used to live inside a magic lamp


----------



## haunted canuck

^imitates mating process of humpback wales for dating services


----------



## morbidmike

digs freaky wale mating web site's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps goldfish in his bathtub


----------



## morbidmike

^is the crypt keepers mother


----------



## Zurgh

^ sabotaged my lawnmower


----------



## morbidmike

^made me computer illeterate


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the reincarnation of Stephen Hawking


----------



## morbidmike

^like's to hawk luggie's


----------



## haunted canuck

Has joined the all male grease pole climbing club


----------



## Goblin

^ Wear's clown makeup to work


----------



## morbidmike

^still clips card's to the spokes of his 10 speed bike and call's it a hardley davidson


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears carved out watermelons as summer sandals


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes to put melon helmuts on her pets


----------



## morbidmike

^wears a coconut bikini top for work at the boobie bar


----------



## RoxyBlue

^teaches Sunday school


----------



## Zurgh

^ carries a 6' long chainsaw wherever she goes.


----------



## morbidmike

^is a professional chain saw polisher


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a professional chainsaw juggler


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Trains blind dogs to fetch


----------



## morbidmike

^wears glasses so thick he can see the future


----------



## Spooky1

^ has kidnapped the Creepster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a map to The Creepster's secret lair


----------



## haunted canuck

^ doent know if his glass is half full or half emty just knows the service sucks either way


----------



## Goblin

^ Rides an unicycle everywhere they go


----------



## morbidmike

^wraped his house in tin foil to keep out nasa brain sucking waves


----------



## Zurgh

^ keeps breaking his orbital mind control laser.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the Mayor of Munchkin City


----------



## The Creepster

^did a great show in Vegas


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a poor tipper


----------



## Zurgh

^ thinks its OK to chase lil' girl scouts on lion-back.


----------



## The Creepster

^is good at catching a Frisbee with his nose


----------



## morbidmike

^is now the biggest Wayne Newton fan


----------



## Spooky1

^ threw his underwear on stage at a Tom Jones concert.


----------



## morbidmike

^is miss Gabore's official diaper changer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^changes his mind more often than his socks


----------



## Goblin

^ Counts her toes each day to see if anyone's stolen any


----------



## morbidmike

^is famous for teaching a pickle to roll over


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dances with artichokes


----------



## morbidmike

^wears head bands made of spam and govt. cheese


----------



## Zurgh

^ is an Iron Chef in Japan


----------



## morbidmike

^chew's the grass at his house because he didnt fix his mower we call him Zurgh the goat boy now!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a penguin on the telly


----------



## The Creepster

^has my name tattooed on her ...WOOF!


----------



## morbidmike

^has my name tattooed on his ....woof eww!!!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ wears a sweater made from nose hairs of old people


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a collection of frilly aprons to wear while dusting the furniture


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ is the reason Disco died


----------



## RoxyBlue

^break dances in church pews


----------



## The Creepster

^is a pro land speed record holder


----------



## Zurgh

↑ is comprised entirely of a swarm of living double cheese burgers


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears clown makeup to bed


----------



## morbidmike

^his idea of a brazilion wax is setting himself on fire


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses a GPS to find his way to the bathroom


----------



## morbidmike

was a captin in the Spanish revolution


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tries to teach English to Spanish rice


----------



## The Creepster

^became a 1st mate at the age of 18


----------



## RoxyBlue

^still uses punch cards to program his computer


----------



## Zurgh

↑ still stores data on magnetic tape cassettes


----------



## The Creepster

RoxyBlue said:


> ^still uses punch cards to program his computer


LOL Oh yeah thats the ticket!!!

^won the "Burger Time" challenge on "Thats Incredible"


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ surfing the web in his Dora the Explorer footie PJs.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ likes to start "urban sasquatch" rumors


----------



## morbidmike

^self proclaims himself as the smallest sasquatch in existance


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Tracked the Yeti across the Himalayan Mtns.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ was executed 3 years ago for the illegal delousement of lice!


----------



## Goblin

^ Grows pumpkions in his bathtub


----------



## morbidmike

^is a professional Ferret match maker


----------



## The Creepster

^drank all the tea in China


----------



## morbidmike

ate all the sour kraut in Germany


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ate all the salad at the local Wendy's


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ hoards croutons


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has an aversion to pickled beets


----------



## morbidmike

^once ate 32 hotdogs in 32 minute's


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Is currently walking house to house conducting census interviews.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is pretending to be 10 people so as to skew the census results


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ thinks it makes no census to do that


----------



## morbidmike

^hides under the couch when the door bell ring's


----------



## The Creepster

^gets the phone and the remote mixed up


----------



## Zurgh

▲ orders diet water with every meal


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes kissing ducks


----------



## morbidmike

^has a bachlor degree in SMURF-ology


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is Papa Smurf in real life


----------



## The Creepster

^wants to ride in my homemade helicopter


----------



## RoxyBlue

^got his pilot's license at Sears


----------



## Zurgh

▲ has a masters degree in turtle typography


----------



## The Creepster

^invented wind


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to be Master of Cermonies at funerals


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ America's Next Top Model


----------



## RoxyBlue

^mowed his lawn to look like a giant checkerboard


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Is studying to become a psychic.


----------



## The Creepster

^lives on the Dixie highway


----------



## Evil Queen

^ irons clothes by running them over with the car.


----------



## Goblin

^ Dances nekkid at funerals


----------



## Zurgh

▲ has a vast collection of used coffee grinds from around the world


----------



## The Creepster

^stole the toy out of my cereal


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a yard full of garden gnomes


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is a notorious lobster trafficker, wanted in 12 states for crab encrusting, too


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ afraid that the Easter Bunny is going to eat him.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is stalked by celery & has a restraining order to prove it


----------



## RoxyBlue

(good pun, Zurgh)

^lives in a carved out beet


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ constantly being followed by TMZ


----------



## RoxyBlue

^raises carnivorous plants in his basement


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to have snail races


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is a hamster assassin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually quite normal


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is perfectly average


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a deranged killer with a hockey mask


----------



## Zurgh

▲ sells sea shells by the sea shore, at outrageous prices!


----------



## Goblin

^ Buys all I've got


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ has never used his elbows


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has no knees


----------



## Goblin

^ Types with her feet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sings through his nose


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ builds props using telepathy


----------



## Goblin

^ Trys to build them over the phone


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ smells like lavender and meatloaf


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to skydive without a parachute


----------



## The Creepster

^has a x-file in his drawer


----------



## Zurgh

▲ sells snake oil


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ recently disassembled his car then put it back together facing the opposite direction


----------



## The Creepster

^found a way to freebase glue


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Has his own wing at the freakshow museum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^obsesses about stepping on sidewalk cracks


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is a professional masked wrestler & super hero


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^is the official psychic to the stars


----------



## Goblin

^ Teaches rocks to swim


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives under his front porch


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^has a family of pygmies living under her house


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is one of the pygmies, the prime minister, in fact...


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^is currently studying very hard for his urine test


----------



## RoxyBlue

^reads the dictionary aloud to his party guests


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells used pogo sticks


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ knows how "Lost" ends.


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to star in a remake of "Plan 9 from Outer Space"


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^is the voice for Cartman on Southpark


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ uses both hands and nose simultaneously on the keyboard to type faster.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a collection of My Pretty Ponies


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Keeps a jar full of toenail clippings


----------



## Goblin

^ Tells dirty jokes at a funeral


----------



## RoxyBlue

^purposely sings off key during church services


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses up as a playboy bunny for the neighbors


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has real bunny ears on his TV


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ has tunneled 3/4 of the way to China so far


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ originally from Neptune but adjusting to California just fine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has an extensive collection of tea cozies


----------



## The Creepster

^prank called herself...then called the police for the to trace the call


----------



## Evil Queen

^keeps a collection of chicken bones under his bed.


----------



## The Creepster

^stole my remote ...again


----------



## Evil Queen

^ Left it in the kitchen.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ sent an army of "heartless" to get me


----------



## Goblin

^ Travels everywhere on jet-powered roller skates


----------



## Zurgh

▲ wants my JP-skates, my Necronomicon, my Nuclear death lab, My Killer mutant attack veggies, ect...


----------



## Goblin

^ Dances nekkid at funerals


----------



## Zurgh

▲ only with you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears an aluminum foil hat to ward off aliens


----------



## The Creepster

^began a novel about the joys of crackers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lets the local crackers use his outhouse


----------



## Goblin

^ Was a contestant on "Bowling for Doughnuts"


----------



## muhahahahahaha

^ has 3 ears


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a Scottish Leprechaun


----------



## muhahahahahaha

^ lives in the mens room


----------



## Goblin

^ Lives in the ladies room


----------



## muhahahahahaha

^ has a fear of rabid dogs


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a fear of rabid chipmunks


----------



## muhahahahahaha

^ chews tobacco through a tube


----------



## Goblin

^ Sucks gravy through a straw


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Has a paralyzing fear of of people who speak through a stoma!!


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to be an Used tricycle salesman


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Hawks used tricycles!


----------



## Goblin

^ Talks to Rice Krispies


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Authored the manifesto of the warped haunter nation!!


----------



## Goblin

^ Tried to join the girl scouts


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is a professor in clown college!


----------



## Goblin

^ Is Head Clown


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Teaches fleas to walk the tight rope


----------



## Goblin

^ Teaches them to use the trapeze


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to bungee jump off the shed in his backyard


----------



## Goblin

^ Hang glides off the roof of her house


----------



## Zurgh

▲ has the worlds biggest festering scab collection & won't let me in


----------



## RoxyBlue

^works as a candy striper at the local hospital


----------



## Goblin

^ Builds and sells homes made out of styrafoam and cardboard


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a paper sack in the middle of a septic tank


----------



## Goblin

^ Rides a customized broom


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ wanted for piracy by 10 nations


----------



## Goblin

( Just 10? I must be slipping)

^ Sells boxes of cookie crumbs door to door


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ knocks down children so he can get all the eggs himself during the town Easter egg hunt (cuz he really really likes egg salad).


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears a bunny costume to work.....Playboy Bunny that is!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ won "America's Biggest Afro" contest in 2007 and 2009.


----------



## Goblin

^ Sailed around the world in a leaky rowboat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^auditioned for the part of the Burger King


----------



## Goblin

^ Auditioned for The Hamburglar and got the part


----------



## RoxyBlue

^shoots birds on the wing using a slingshot loaded with Chicken McNuggets


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks Chicken McNuggets are actually food.


----------



## Goblin

^ Talks to chicken mcNuggets


----------



## The Creepster

^paid for my endorsement


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a little boutique selling baby clothing


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is building a death-ray from a kit


----------



## Evil Queen

^ called 911 because of a hangnail.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ chases squirrels with a baseball bat at the park


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Randomly attack's people's shadows on the street


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plucks his eyebrows while wearing a blindfold


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Hums to herself while gargling


----------



## Goblin

^ Gargles with draino


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears a shirt made of goat hair


----------



## The Creepster

^ate too much bunny rabbit today


----------



## scareme

^didn't skin his bunny before he ate it.


----------



## Goblin

^ Tests light sockets with their tongue


----------



## RoxyBlue

^prank calls the local police station


----------



## morbidmike

^sent a team of hit men to silence me thanx for the guns and money


----------



## RoxyBlue

^just got back from a head hunting trip to the Amazonian jungles


----------



## morbidmike

^sent me video's on the art of shrinking heads


----------



## Goblin

^ Teaches caterpillars to dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to metamorphose into a butterfly


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to grow giant butterfly wings


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has four ninja praying mantises guarding his house


----------



## Goblin

^ Trains ninja praying mantises


----------



## RoxyBlue

^raises mutant caterpillars in the shed out back


----------



## The Creepster

^began a cult that worship the Kool-aid MAN....OH YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

^ framed Roger Rabbit


----------



## The Creepster

^framed Abe Lincolns cabin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was the one who told young George Washington he'd give him a fiver if he chopped down the cherry tree


----------



## The Creepster

^was one of the original "Spruce Goose" engineers


----------



## Goblin

^ Was Wiley Coyote's stunt double


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was Bugs Bunny's roommate in college


----------



## Goblin

Was Miss Piggy's Maid of Honor


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives next door to SpongeBob Squarepants


----------



## Goblin

^ Rents a room to Pepi LePew


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole Felix the Cat's magic bag of tricks


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to imitate Foghorn Leghorn....I say Foghorn Leghorn! Pay attention when I 'm talking to you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks he's a chicken hawk


----------



## Goblin

^ Goes to work dressed as Minnie Mouse.....ears and all


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps Casper the Ghost in a jar on his desk


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to keep The Blob as a house pet


----------



## morbidmike

^dated the creature from the black lagoon


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a Goofy look a like


----------



## morbidmike

^is fluent in Klingon language


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Holds the world record for the worlds longest nose hair


----------



## Goblin

^ Is really a Vulcan in disquise


----------



## morbidmike

^makes vulcan rubber hat's for canary's


----------



## Goblin

^ Does bird calls at funerals


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Owns a time share in the Arctic


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells life insurance to dead people


----------



## RoxyBlue

^leaps tall buildings in a single bound


----------



## Dark Star

^ yells at her plants


----------



## The Creepster

^returned already made Jello to the store


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never jumps in ahead of another poster


----------



## The Creepster

^ has cat like reflexes


----------



## Dark Star

^ calls his cats Fluffy and Stud muffin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^gaks up furballs in the hallway


----------



## Evil Queen

^ makes collages out of them.


----------



## Goblin

^ Made a pet out of the Easter Bunny


----------



## RoxyBlue

^howls at the full moon


----------



## Goblin

^ Howls at the sun


----------



## The Creepster

^enjoys the occasional pack of filterless smokes


----------



## Goblin

^ Hires cartoon characters to do his lawn


----------



## Zurgh

▲ lives under a rock


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to chain himself to the walls in his attic


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to hide the key


----------



## morbidmike

^has a collection of used lollie pop sticks


----------



## Goblin

^ Is the pig latin interpater at the United Nations


----------



## RoxyBlue

^cuts his grass with a pair of cuticle trimmers


----------



## Goblin

^ Was fired by Fred Astaire cause she kept stepping on his toes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a better dancer than Ginger Rogers


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses up as Bozo the Clown


----------



## morbidmike

run's a match make'r sight for creature's from outter space


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was the first applicant to be included in the Creatures from Outer Space matchmaking site


----------



## Goblin

^ Won the first Intergalactic Ballroom Competition


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is afraid of cotton


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sharpens his teeth with a file


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses up as Abraham Lincoln for President's Day


----------



## morbidmike

^claims to be the great pumpkin


----------



## Goblin

^ Waits for me in his pumpkin patch


----------



## morbidmike

^makes fun of linus when he is tardy to the pumpkin patch


----------



## Goblin

^ Stole all of Linus's pumpkins


----------



## morbidmike

^licked Lucys face


----------



## Goblin

^ Broke Schroder's piano


----------



## morbidmike

^made pigpen take a bath


----------



## Goblin

^ Is really Elmer Fudd in disguise


----------



## morbidmike

^is a tug boat engineer in the desert


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells ice in the artic


----------



## morbidmike

^speaks German to chineese people


----------



## Goblin

^ Takes pictures of himself in the closet


----------



## morbidmike

^sells avon door to door


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells doors door to door


----------



## morbidmike

^is a chapter leader in a motorcycle gang


----------



## Goblin

^ Skydives off bridges


----------



## morbidmike

^drives a clown car in the circus


----------



## Goblin

^ Drives a clown car to work


----------



## RoxyBlue

^enjoys swimming with manatees


----------



## The Creepster

^began a new club for people who like peas


----------



## morbidmike

^can snort a bag of frozen peas and cough them back up cooked


----------



## Goblin

^ Eats iron and spits nails


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sings Disney karaoke songs at the local biker bar


----------



## Spooky1

^ dresses like Snow White when I'm not home.


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses like Goofy on Fridays


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears a Minnie Mouse dress to church


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to wash and dry all the dirty dishes in the world


----------



## RoxyBlue

^can't figure out why petunias won't grow in the winter


----------



## The Creepster

^created a warrior race out of spam


----------



## RoxyBlue

^built a guest house out of hot dogs


----------



## The Creepster

^knows whos holding the buns for, said house, in ransom


----------



## RoxyBlue

^used mustard to paint the hot dog house because the neighbors said ketchup made it look bloody


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to race against snails and turtles


----------



## RoxyBlue

^feeds royal jelly to unsuspecting guests in a diabolical plan to turn them into killer queen bees


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a Wasp woman.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^enjoys getting stung:devil:


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses up as a Mousekateer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^spends five minutes every morning admiring himself in a full length mirror


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ puts Bounce fabric sheets in her pockets to try and reduce the amount of static she takes at work


----------



## The Creepster

^likes riding the penny horse in the store front


----------



## Evil Queen

^ plays checkers by the pot belly stove down at the general store.


----------



## The Creepster

^dances for wooden nickles


----------



## Goblin

^ Is the MC at funerals


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is a Pokemon smuggler


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a a yearly roundup on his ant farm


----------



## morbidmike

^is related to the scrooge McDuck family


----------



## Goblin

^ Is related to Boris Badenoff


----------



## morbidmike

^played the part of jethro in the Bev. Hillbillie's


----------



## Goblin

^ Played Lafe Crik


----------



## The Creepster

^plays checkers against a chicken


----------



## Evil Queen

^ is hopscotch champion


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells life insurance to dead people


----------



## morbidmike

^is a hampster whisperer


----------



## Evil Queen

^ plays with his food.


----------



## morbidmike

^flings poo at monkeys at the zoo


----------



## Evil Queen

^ goes to the morgue and rearranges the bodies.


----------



## morbidmike

^is the person who sucks the juices out of the bodies


----------



## Evil Queen

^ tries on their clothes


----------



## Monk

^ wears children's clothes


----------



## Evil Queen

^ has a superman suit under his clothes


----------



## Monk

^ is obsessed with clown feet


----------



## Evil Queen

^ is running out of air


----------



## morbidmike

is a model for depends


----------



## Evil Queen

^ has a pet monkey


----------



## morbidmike

^keeps a riding crop in her night stand for killing flies


----------



## Evil Queen

Oh for killing flies then no.

^grows mold in his belly button


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a bell tower and likes to ring the bell at 2:00AM


----------



## Evil Queen

^ has toenails long enough to climb trees with.


----------



## Goblin

^ Talks to her shoes


----------



## The Creepster

^enjoys drinking sea water


----------



## Goblin

^ Loves the smell of dirty feet in the morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't want to be a post ho


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to be queen of the high wire


----------



## morbidmike

^is the leader of the black panthers


----------



## Goblin

^ Was an original member of the Peanut Gang


----------



## morbidmike

^formed the hell's angels


----------



## Goblin

^ Sings to earthworms


----------



## morbidmike

^lives in a pickle jar


----------



## Goblin

^ Lives in a sardine can


----------



## morbidmike

^eats sea bass every day


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells aerial photos of the city dump


----------



## scareme

^eats liver sandwiches while watching French cartoons.


----------



## Goblin

^ Rollerskates in a buffalo herd


----------



## scareme

How did you know that was me

^laughs at people who fall down stairs.


----------



## Goblin

^ Dances with wolves.......at the zoo


----------



## scareme

^charges lost souls for directions.


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a rocket powered bicycle


----------



## scareme

^ticked off a witch by tweeking the wart on her nose.


----------



## Goblin

^ Shaves werewolves


----------



## scareme

^shaves his legs before putting on pantyhose.


----------



## Goblin

^ has a handlebar moustache


----------



## scareme

^thinks he's invisible.


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks I can turn invisible


----------



## Evil Queen

^ would never wear a pink boa


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells fake sea shells to tourists


----------



## The Creepster

^likes to run


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears a Superman costume under his clothes


----------



## Spooky1

^ sells property on Mars.


----------



## Goblin

Drills for oil in his neighbors back yard


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is working up to bench pressing 12 pound weights


----------



## Goblin

^ Bench presses benches


----------



## Evil Queen

^ eats fried worms


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a to-die-for recipe for baked nightshade


----------



## Evil Queen

^ uses bats wings instead of chicken wings for buffalo wings


----------



## The Creepster

^ likes to wear water wings in the shower


----------



## Evil Queen

^ has been peeking


----------



## The Creepster

^wants to start up a paperclip factory


----------



## Dark Star

^ has a collection of stuffed teddy bears


----------



## The Creepster

^stuffed a guy named teddy with cotton


----------



## Evil Queen

^ pigged out on bacon, fried chicken and deep fried cheese over the weekend.


----------



## The Creepster

^LOL knows me too well


----------



## Evil Queen

^ used crayons to paint his car.


----------



## The Creepster

^entered in a 3 legged race by herself


----------



## Evil Queen

^ didn't realize he was missing a leg.


----------



## Goblin

^ Raises pet tarantulas


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes cream of tarantula soup with a side of fried black widow spiders


----------



## Goblin

^ Doesn't like being the Post Queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL - someone's gotta do it)


^turns homeless people into Halloween props


----------



## Goblin

^ Stole all my homeless people


----------



## RoxyBlue

^steals props and claims they were homeless


----------



## Goblin

^ Steals their skeletons and claims the homeless were boneless


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ starting at short stop for the Phils today in the home opener.


----------



## Evil Queen

^ doesn't know diddly about horror movies.


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells seashells by the seashore


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has two left feet................in the freezer.


----------



## Goblin

^ Trains bats to carry messages


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a bat courier service


----------



## Goblin

^ Is my vice-president


----------



## RoxyBlue

^pays his staff's salaries in chocolate coins


----------



## Goblin

^ Just got a big raise......a chocolate rabbit


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ate the ears off the rabbit before giving it to me


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears bunny ears to work


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a cute little fluffy bunny tail


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses like Jessica Rabbit


----------



## morbidmike

^thats not a lie have you ever seen her??


----------



## Goblin

^ Drinks clorox with dinner


----------



## RoxyBlue

morbid mike said:


> ^thats not a lie have you ever seen her??


Okay, now I have to smack you

^bastes the turkey with turpentine


----------



## Goblin

^ Cooks the turkey with a blowtorch


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses a heat gun to make popcorn


----------



## Goblin

^ Combs her hair with a yard rake


----------



## Evil Queen

^collects his fallen hair and glues it back on.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^steals Gideon bibles out of hotel rooms


----------



## The Creepster

^steals the toilet seat out of the same room


----------



## RoxyBlue

^short-sheets hotel beds


----------



## Evil Queen

^ steals candy from babies


----------



## The Creepster

^pushes ALL the buttons in the elevator then gets out


----------



## Evil Queen

^ hides junk food under the bed


----------



## The Creepster

^hid my bed under junk food


----------



## Evil Queen

^ ate his way into bed


----------



## Goblin

^ Steals hubcaps off of police cars


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was the guy that declared the Wicked Witch of the East dead under Dorothy's house


----------



## Goblin

^ Trains monkeys to be pallbearers


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Runs a halfway house for transient hyena's


----------



## Evil Queen

^ needs a flea bath


----------



## Goblin

^ ^ Uses squirrels to run his car


----------



## morbidmike

RoxyBlue said:


> ^was the guy that declared the Wicked Witch of the East dead under Dorothy's house


hey that guy just died over the weekend the corernor


----------



## morbidmike

^trims his toe nails with a angle grinder


----------



## Goblin

^ Is the bellhop at a roach motel


----------



## morbidmike

^was caught scalping ticket's to a flea circus


----------



## Goblin

^ Was the Ringmaster at said flea circus


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Runs a beauty pageant for orangutans


----------



## Goblin

^ Raids his neighbor's refrigerators


----------



## morbidmike

^wears tin foil underware


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses like the scarecrow from the Wizard of Oz


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^is the cowardly lion in the wizard of oz


----------



## morbidmike

^ lick's the bottom of his bowling shoe's for better traction


----------



## Howlinmadjack

breeds roaches to release into the neighbors house's


----------



## morbidmike

^formed a army of killer bed bug's


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Donated his pituitary gland to science


----------



## morbidmike

^has a self portrait as an avatar


----------



## Goblin

^ Bakes a mean Crab pie


----------



## morbidmike

^is a dinosaur egg farmer


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a famous yard gnome hunter


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^cooks a mean roadkill stew


----------



## Goblin

^ Hunts bunnies with a bazooka


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Has his own imaginary language, and speaks it fluently.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a professional snail racer


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^cleans the track at the snail races


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a champion racing snail named Lightning


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Owns the deed to the worlds most crooked house


----------



## Goblin

^ Has the world's largest paperclip collection


----------



## RoxyBlue

^spent hours stringing all of HMJ's paperclips together into one long strand


----------



## Dark Star

^ claims she knows the muffin man


----------



## Goblin

^ Is the favorite cook of all the firemen in Arizona


----------



## morbidmike

^does not have an addiction to posting LOL


----------



## Evil Queen

^ does not like tapioca


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses real frog eggs to make "tapioca" pudding


----------



## Evil Queen

^ found the missing link, she had it all along.


----------



## The Creepster

^ likes cooking and cleaning


----------



## Dark Star

^ just wants someone to wear a maids outfit


----------



## Goblin

^ Steals the neighbors yard gnomes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the voice of the Geico Gecko


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to dress up as a witch to scare the neighborhood kids


----------



## Spooky1

^ wears a Halloween costume every day, except Halloween.


----------



## Goblin

^ Was the original Tidy Bowl man in the boat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was the Morton Salt girl before having one of those operations


----------



## Goblin

^ Farms cemetary plots


----------



## morbidmike

^is a professional stick picker upper


----------



## Goblin

^ Makes gummy bears out of real bears


----------



## morbidmike

^makes a mean possum stew


----------



## Goblin

^ Provides all the mean possoms


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells albatross at baseball games


----------



## Goblin

^ Gives monkeys plastic bananas


----------



## morbidmike

^ is the head milker on a Yak farm


----------



## Goblin

^ Flys kites in tornadoes


----------



## Spooky1

^ Is actually Smiling Bob from the Enzyte commercials.


----------



## Goblin

^ Rides a tricycle to work


----------



## morbidmike

^paints his thumb nails black and says he's a carpenter


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stands near the prow of ferry boats and yells "I'm King of the World!"


----------



## morbidmike

^is a tug boat deck hand


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has been workin' on the railroad all the livelong day


----------



## The Creepster

^ is a member of the board for the national clothes pin designers group


----------



## morbidmike

^scream's when he hears a dog whistle


----------



## Dark Star

^ owns a poopy scoop business


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the advertising manager for Mike's poopy scoop business


----------



## morbidmike

is mike's head scooper the employee of the month


----------



## The Creepster

^is hands on in the field of his choice


----------



## morbidmike

^runs an adoption agency for abandon voo doo doll's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a home for unwed voodoo dolls


----------



## morbidmike

^made a voodoo doll of me YIKE'S!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

^ milks fish


----------



## morbidmike

^drinks fish milk


----------



## Spooky1

^ has appeared on the side of a milk carton numerous times.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^leaves dirty towels on the bathroom floor


----------



## morbidmike

^stared in the movie porkey's as beulla Ballbricker


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wanted to star in "The Brain that Would Not Die" but was disqualified for lack of a brain


----------



## morbidmike

^like's to hurt my feeling


----------



## Evil Queen

^ smells like roses


----------



## morbidmike

^is a go go dancer


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a drag queen on the weekends


----------



## morbidmike

^carts roxy around in a rigshaw


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to run our rickshaw off the road


----------



## morbidmike

^is a direct descendant of cinderella


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ is a direct descendent of Goofy


----------



## morbidmike

^is a national hot dog eating contestant and a 3 time world champ


----------



## Dark Star

^ Lives in a nudist colony


----------



## RoxyBlue

^practices jumping down chimneys in case Santa's job ever gets put out to bid


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ bathes in marinade so that all the men will fawn over her at BBQs


----------



## morbidmike

^raises baby possums who lost their mother's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was reincarnated as roadkill due to bad karma


----------



## Goblin

^ Had a cush on the mayor of Munckin City


----------



## morbidmike

played the part if the horse of another color


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Is a member of narcoleptics anonymous


----------



## Goblin

^ Joined Werewolves Annonymus


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Is on the witness protection program


----------



## Goblin

^ Eats the charcoal and throws away the burger at barbeques


----------



## morbidmike

^wear's a crown and robe while posting


----------



## Evil Queen

^ wears Tinkerbell wings to football games.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sleeps under the ground in her basement during daylight hours


----------



## Spooky1

^ knows were the mob buries their bodies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^drives the getaway car for the mob grave diggers


----------



## morbidmike

^named all her toe's and say's good night to each of them at bed time


----------



## RoxyBlue

^still plays with alphabet blocks


----------



## Evil Queen

^ raises pidgeons


----------



## Dark Star

^makes boas out of pigeon feathers


----------



## The Creepster

^likes having the muffler bearing checked on her car


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ changes his headlight fluid regularly


----------



## Evil Queen

^ sneaked into the girls locker room and stole socks.


----------



## Spooky1

^ gave weggies to boys who sneaked into the girls locker room.


----------



## Goblin

^ Ties knotts in little girl's pigtails


----------



## morbidmike

^Has a collection of pig tails


----------



## Evil Queen

^ wears furry underwear


----------



## morbidmike

^wear's used undies she find's in the trash


----------



## Evil Queen

^ climbs flag poles and pretends to be a flag.


----------



## morbidmike

^salutes me as she walks by


----------



## Evil Queen

^ mows smilies into his yard


----------



## morbidmike

^beats her hubby with a weed whacker


----------



## Evil Queen

^ sleeps under the bed


----------



## Dark Star

^ Knows how to make a circus peanut pie


----------



## Evil Queen

^ makes peeps pie and calls it chicken pie


----------



## morbidmike

^is jealous she cant have any peep pie


----------



## Evil Queen

^ wants another smack


----------



## morbidmike

^want to cause bodily harm to me


----------



## Evil Queen

Hey that's no lie. lol

^ wants a trip to the basement


----------



## morbidmike

no I moved up the ranks^washes her hair with whiskey


----------



## Dark Star

^ can feel the power of that Mod position already


----------



## Evil Queen

^ gets to chat tonight


----------



## Goblin

^ Loves doing laundry


----------



## The Creepster

^wants to fly on a kite


----------



## Goblin

^ Has training wheels on his motorcycle


----------



## The Creepster

^stole one of my training wheels so no I am listing to port


----------



## Goblin

^ Delivers mail using radio-controlled planes


----------



## morbidmike

^raises Yack's


----------



## Goblin

^ Trys to grow skittles in the backyard


----------



## morbidmike

^fired a bottle rocket at the hindenburg


----------



## Goblin

^ Steals fries from McDonalds


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to send fake obituaries to the newspaper


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Herds yak on her spare time


----------



## Goblin

^ Steals hymn books from churches


----------



## Howlinmadjack

owes 500 dollars in overdue book fees


----------



## Spooky1

^ created the Dewey Decimal system


----------



## Goblin

^ Designed the Hindenberg


----------



## Spooky1

^ was smoking a cigarette on the Hindenburg


----------



## Goblin

^ Was steering the Titanic when it hit the iceberg


----------



## morbidmike

^fly's a jap zero around his house


----------



## Goblin

^ Changes detour signs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^redraws all the line divider lines on the highway


----------



## Goblin

^ Steals tombstones from the cemetaries for props


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a crypt


----------



## morbidmike

^likes to row boats (wink wink)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't know how to row a boat:googly:


----------



## Goblin

^ Can't sail a toy boat in a rainbarrel :googly:


----------



## The Creepster

^started a harbor patrol in his bathroom


----------



## Evil Queen

^ wants to be harbor master.


----------



## The Creepster

^knows where my tent is


----------



## Evil Queen

^ Is lost again.


----------



## The Creepster

^enjoys walking barefoot in needle park


----------



## Evil Queen

^ secretly has 12 children


----------



## The Creepster

^killed the stork


----------



## Evil Queen

^ barbequed it for dinner


----------



## The Creepster

^likes to pull fire alarms


----------



## Dark Star

^ only wears dark socks


----------



## The Creepster

^enjoys stealing the neighbors paper


----------



## Evil Queen

^ steals blind people's sunglasses


----------



## bfjou812

^ Steals thier white canes


----------



## Goblin

^ Teaches monkeys to tap dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives the same day over and over again


----------



## Evil Queen

^ tip toes thru the tulips


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plays a ukelele


----------



## Evil Queen

^ is in a jug band


----------



## The Creepster

^ knows jughead and veronica


----------



## Evil Queen

^ does whatever a spider can


----------



## The Creepster

^became the first women to walk on pluto....the dog


----------



## morbidmike

^is the president of the Lady Ga GA fan club


----------



## Goblin

^ Is really the Easter bunny


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Is still looking for Ameliah Earhardt


----------



## RoxyBlue

^knows where she is


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Plots the coordinates to the Bermuda triangle so she can go on vacation


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has trained a giant octopus to attack ships in the Bermuda Triangle


----------



## Goblin

^ Is her navigator on the trip


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Is the master chef at roadkill delight


----------



## Goblin

^ Flies hot air balloons to and from work


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Has a plantation of Venus Flytraps


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a plantation on Mars


----------



## Spooky1

^ is the sole importer of Martian produce


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to eat martian produce


----------



## The Creepster

^goes in through the out door


----------



## Evil Queen

^ frees the monkeys at the zoo.


----------



## The Creepster

^knows how to do the chicken dance


----------



## Evil Queen

^ is in a 12 step program for chicken dancing


----------



## The Creepster

^gave the bird flu to the group


----------



## Evil Queen

^ gave cookies to the group


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a group therapy session for aging haunters


----------



## Goblin

^ Has her own travel show on tv called "Where the heck am I?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^gets lost walking down the hallway to his bathroom


----------



## Goblin

^ Is lost right now


----------



## morbidmike

^ row's a boat 2 times a day LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never posts out of sequence


----------



## Goblin

^ Dances with zombies


----------



## The Creepster

^knows where the last piece of bread is hiding


----------



## Goblin

^ Makes crank calls to cemetaries


----------



## Spooky1

^ listed a cemetery as his address on the census form.


----------



## Goblin

^ Invented the casket ride at the local amusement park


----------



## Dark Star

^is moving to Farmville


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ invented a bra for plumbers to enhance butt cleavage


----------



## morbidmike

^ still working on butt crack spakle


----------



## Evil Queen

^ uses butt crack spackle in his monster mud


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to vacation in Oz


----------



## Spooky1

^ tried to book a flight to Middle Earth.


----------



## Goblin

^ Tried to paint Emerald City red


----------



## morbidmike

^ is a member of the lollie pop guild


----------



## Goblin

^ Was the bricklayer for the yellow brick road


----------



## morbidmike

^was the assistant stuffer for the scare crow


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the Cowardly Lion's illegitimate half-nephew on his mother's side


----------



## The Creepster

^invented glue flavored gum


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plans on adding his face to the carvings on Mount Rushmore


----------



## Goblin

^ Stole the original blueprints of the Titanic


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ thinks the Titanic hit a big head of iceberg lettuce.


----------



## Goblin

^ Was the captain of the Titanic


----------



## The Creepster

^knows how to fly the space shuttle


----------



## Goblin

^ Was the last man on the moon


----------



## Spooky1

^ had a close encounter of the 5th kind


----------



## Goblin

^ Stole the aliens flying saucer


----------



## morbidmike

^is mork from ork


----------



## Evil Queen

^ sleeps hanging upside down.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a half sister of the Medusa


----------



## Evil Queen

^ is ring master of a flea circus.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^rides a stink bug in the center ring of the flea circus


----------



## Evil Queen

^ accidentally set off a flea bomb and killed the circus.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was part of the Hazmat Team brought in to investigate the bombing


----------



## Dark Star

^ names her toes


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ grows money on trees


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to be their harvester


----------



## The Creepster

^enjoys a good cup of hog fat


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ sleeps in Mickey Mouse footie PJs


----------



## Goblin

^ Sold them to him


----------



## Spooky1

^ busted for selling asbestos laced PJs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^forgot to flush the toilet


----------



## Evil Queen

^ sleeps in the bathtub


----------



## RoxyBlue

^takes rides inside the clothes dryer


----------



## Evil Queen

^ slipped Creepster a mickey.


----------



## Goblin

^ Steals their neighbor's hubcaps


----------



## morbidmike

^chases cars down the street barking at them


----------



## Evil Queen

^ keeps gummi bears in his underwear.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears undergarments woven from spider webs


----------



## The Creepster

^likes wearing shower currents


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears shower curtain rings in his pierced ears


----------



## Goblin

^ Tells everyone at work she is the Post Queen of Haunt Forum and the must bow to her


----------



## Evil Queen

^ wants to start a hair band


----------



## Goblin

^ Started a Snow White fan club


----------



## The Creepster

^likes to shave ice cubes


----------



## morbidmike

^chases his neighbor's on a tricycle


----------



## Evil Queen

^ zigged when he should have zagged.


----------



## morbidmike

^like's to eat beggin strip's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is writing his memoirs as a geisha


----------



## The Creepster

LMAO

^is not funny at all


----------



## morbidmike

^is my publicist


----------



## RoxyBlue

^will donate the proceeds of his successful memoir to the Home For Unwanted Props


----------



## Evil Queen

^ runs a B&B for zombies.


----------



## Goblin

^ Teaches zombies to be vegetarians


----------



## morbidmike

^has a pet rock that he says is his wife


----------



## Goblin

^ Nicknamed his wife Rocky


----------



## morbidmike

^think's my wife beats me....................................................she does


----------



## RoxyBlue

^asks for samples at the blood bank


----------



## The Creepster

^knew the guy who invented reversible slacks


----------



## Evil Queen

^ Loves pc's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses LPs as place mats


----------



## Dark Star

^ uses sample day at the grocery for lunch


----------



## RoxyBlue

^pinches all the fruit in the produce section just because


----------



## Goblin

^ Pinches the stock boys


----------



## morbidmike

^squeezes the Charmin just to be mean


----------



## Goblin

^ Pretends to be Mr. Whipple


----------



## morbidmike

^just stole my Charmin and ran outta the store


----------



## Goblin

^ Hides all the desserts for himself


----------



## morbidmike

^not a good liar LOL because that is true


----------



## Goblin

^ Tried to breed stuffed animals


----------



## morbidmike

^mail's christmas cards to him self


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses up as himself for Halloween


----------



## morbidmike

^dosent like wearing blue boa's


----------



## Goblin

^ Gets lost in his closet


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ had a baby this morning


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stood at the end of the birthing bed and caught Goblin's baby with a catcher's mitt


----------



## Bone To Pick

Tried to throw it to first for a double play.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tagged the attending nurse out at second


----------



## Dark Star

^ Stole third base on an error


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Has a deadly fear of pruning shears


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks a tuning fork is what you debone fish with


----------



## The Creepster

^found out why they call it the brown bottle flu


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plays in a jug band


----------



## Spooky1

^ still wears leg warmers from the 80's


----------



## Dark Star

^ has a white leisure suit from he 70's


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears a harem costume to do yard work


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Has a family of alien's living in the attic.


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a pet Mongoose named Sparky


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Lives in a tree house in the amazon


----------



## Goblin

^ Has an igloo in his backyard


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^is a school crossing guard in the Sahara.


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks a mongoose is a goose from Montana


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ receiving garbled transmissions from the queen of Neptune.


----------



## Goblin

^ Lights cigarettes with a flame thrower


----------



## morbidmike

^trims his nose hair's with a chain saw


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears a tuxedo to bed


----------



## morbidmike

^wears a party dress to the walmart


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses formal to go to the supermarket


----------



## morbidmike

^was the shooter in the St.-valentine's day massacre did it because he hate's love


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to dance like Fred Astaire


----------



## morbidmike

^wants to look like Ginger Rodger's


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to date Marilyn Monroe


----------



## morbidmike

^wants to date Miley Cyrus


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to date Shirley Temple when she was a kid


----------



## morbidmike

^wants to date her now


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is fasting for world peace


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to date the Bride Of Frankenstein


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ wants to run a dating service


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to be my first customer


----------



## Spooky1

^ films customers to post on the internet


----------



## Goblin

^ Tries to make roosters lay eggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^works in a secret underground laboratory developing nuclear rooster eggs


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells cocanuts as giant walnuts


----------



## The Creepster

^started to go back to school


----------



## Evil Queen

^ is hiding behind the curtains


----------



## RoxyBlue

^set the curtains on fire


----------



## Goblin

^ Threw gasoline on the fire


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

^likes playing with fire


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to play with the fire extinquishers


----------



## The Creepster

Never plys the games thread


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses like a scarecrow for work


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ painted his house emerald green and used yellow brick pavers for his front walkway.


----------



## Goblin

^ Tries to pass off girl scout cookies as home made


----------



## Spooky1

^ tried to join the girl scouts to corner the market on cookies


----------



## Goblin

^ Tried to join the campfire girls but didn't pass the physical


----------



## morbidmike

^caused a scene at the dollar store cause they were out of green boa's


----------



## Spooky1

^ dressed up as a ScareTaker and mailed himself to Haunti


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole Haunti's hearse and went joy riding with the fake Scaretaker


----------



## The Creepster

^is a world champion cage fighter


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a world champion tiddly-winks player


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ is Alice Cooper's only remaining groupie


----------



## Goblin

^ Dances with werewolves


----------



## The Creepster

^owns the largest privately owned collection of sunggies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is afraid of toothpicks


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks her shadow is stalking her


----------



## Spooky1

^ has one leg shorter than the other and tends to walk in circles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dresses like Carmen Miranda


----------



## Spooky1

^ eats the fruit from my Carmen Miranda hat.


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to eat waxed fruit


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ Likes to minwax poetic


----------



## Evil Queen

^ owns a skateboarding ferret.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Has a collection of faux tiara's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks he looks better in blue eyeshadow


----------



## Evil Queen

^ is amassing a zombie army.


----------



## Dark Star

^ keeps a zombie in her basement


----------



## Evil Queen

^ breaks into people's homes and fluffs their pillows.


----------



## Goblin

^ Raises winged monkeys as pets


----------



## Spooky1

^ recently taken up irish folk dancing


----------



## morbidmike

^is the main teacher of the Irish folk dancing olympic team


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses like a leprechaun


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Owns the worlds largest ball of belly button lint


----------



## Goblin

^ Offered to buy it


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Has a lifetime supply of eye of newt and wing of bat


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to borrow some to cook with


----------



## morbidmike

^has a tail like a monkey


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants one too


----------



## morbidmike

^gargles with drain-o


----------



## Goblin

^ Eats clover cause he seen cows do it


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Is the president of the zombie nation


----------



## Goblin

^ Is my vice president


----------



## Howlinmadjack

lol...^Fishes with dynamite


----------



## Goblin

^ Hunts the same way


----------



## Dark Star

^ has a pet gerbil named Killer!


----------



## Evil Queen

^ wears Spongebob underwear.


----------



## Dark Star

^ has fuzzy Patrick ones


----------



## Evil Queen

^ shaved a Yeti.


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears fuzzy bunny slippers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is still learning the first six letters of the alphabet


----------



## Spooky1

^ speaks 14 dead languages


----------



## Goblin

^ The dead won't talk to him anymore


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is afraid of the DEL key on his keyboard


----------



## Goblin

^Thinks her toes are planning to kill her


----------



## The Creepster

^ran a underground wallet factory


----------



## Dark Star

^ runs a daycare


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells skunk skin coats on the internet


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Harvests skunk musk and sells it as stink bombs on the internet


----------



## Goblin

^ Tried to use vultures to carry the mail


----------



## morbidmike

^has a mini horse he trained to bark


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to rewire stop lights at busy intersections


----------



## Spooky1

^ really used the corpses of circus midgets to make her Bluckenstein.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^knows how to keep a secret


----------



## Goblin

^ Goes to funerals shopping for potential props


----------



## Spooky1

^ misplaced his SUV in Times Square :googly:


----------



## Goblin

^ Offered Dorothy a ride to the Emerald City


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has 12 pairs of high top sneakers


----------



## Evil Queen

^ goes fishing in public fountains


----------



## Goblin

^ Drives a tour bus in Oz


----------



## morbidmike

^claims Elvis is his dad


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to be made into a prop when he dies


----------



## morbidmike

^is dead but posts through mental telepathy


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a vegetarian zombie.......BRANDS.....BRANDS


----------



## morbidmike

^made a space shuttle out of a porta john


----------



## RoxyBlue

^puts cows in port-a-johns and then tips them


----------



## morbidmike

^uses a porta john as a row boat (wink wink)


----------



## RoxyBlue

p)

^uses six rags and 20 different cleaning products to clean his house


----------



## The Creepster

^enjoys drinking laxative shooters


----------



## RoxyBlue

^can't lift as much weight as his cats can


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to arm wrestle her cats


----------



## Dark Star

^ had custom made boas for his.


----------



## Goblin

^ Custom makes all my boas


----------



## morbidmike

^is a guard in a kitty prision


----------



## Goblin

^ Is one of the inmates


----------



## RoxyBlue

^serves fresh furballs to guests at dinner parties


----------



## Evil Queen

^ wears a tutu to the grocery store.


----------



## morbidmike

^is Mel Gibsons mistress


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has Mel Gibson locked in his laundry room


----------



## Evil Queen

^ is a bat in her own belfry.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)


^wears a pair of old Army boots with her evening gown


----------



## Evil Queen

^ puts frosting on urinal cakes.


----------



## The Creepster

^eats assorted nuts and bolts


----------



## Evil Queen

^ is a closet Twinkie eater.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^put triffids in the artichoke bin at the grocery store


----------



## Dark Star

^ Husks all the corn at the grocery store to make sure she is getting the bet ones in the bin


----------



## Goblin

^ Gets lost in her closet


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a closet that is a gateway to hell.


----------



## Evil Queen

^ has found a new use for belly button lint.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^knits sweaters from human hair


----------



## morbidmike

^like's to bowl with human heads


----------



## Goblin

^ Collects human heads


----------



## morbidmike

^dosent understand the concept of the game


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a PhD in Head Shrinkology


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears cat fur sweaters


----------



## morbidmike

^threw paint on my picaso painting


----------



## Goblin

^ Put arms on the statue of Venus


----------



## morbidmike

^know what game he's on


----------



## Goblin

^ Rides a camel everywhere


----------



## morbidmike

^has a pet midget


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears pink leotards


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears orange spandex unitards


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears fairy wings and carrys a wand at work


----------



## Dark Star

^ really thinks Lucky Charms are magically delicious


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears a clown costume while cooking


----------



## morbidmike

^fixed a clown casserole last night


----------



## Goblin

^ Cuts his lawn with a pair of scissors


----------



## morbidmike

^hired the local goat to edge his drive


----------



## Evil Queen

^ really shouldn't have used chlorine when washing his brain.


----------



## morbidmike

^is a professional sword swallower


----------



## Evil Queen

^ is a professional chair tester.


----------



## morbidmike

^is an exotic jello wrsastler


----------



## Goblin

^ Is the official postman of Oz


----------



## Spooky1

^ pours water on the tin man when he's not looking


----------



## Goblin

^ Feeds the Scarecrow to his pet goat


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks someone is trying to drop a house on him.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^always finishes his projects


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to wear a suit of armor on her days off


----------



## morbidmike

Likes to throw water on Roxy's armor


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hid all the WD-40 so I couldn't clean my rusty armor


----------



## morbidmike

^runs off of the tears of little children


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps a Medusa by the front door in case salesmen show up


----------



## The Creepster

Rides a "my Little Pony" to work


----------



## RoxyBlue

^shoots horses


----------



## The Creepster

^knows the thrill of riding like LADY GODIVA...stroke stroke stroke


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears Peel'n'Stick tattoos


----------



## Goblin

^ Rides a broom sidesaddle


----------



## morbidmike

^gargles with Brute by Faberzhey for sexy breath


----------



## RoxyBlue

^buffs his scalp with a Brillo pad dipped in floor wax


----------



## Spooky1

^ isn't nearly as creative as her husband.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Spooky1 said:


> ^ isn't nearly as creative as her husband.


LMAO!:googly:


----------



## Goblin

^ Challenged her husband to a prop building contest


----------



## Dark Star

^ forgot his grocery coupons


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hot-glued all the grocery carts together


----------



## Dark Star

^ spread a little super glue on the handles for additional entertainment


----------



## Goblin

^ Loosened all the wheels


----------



## morbidmike

^eats his dinner on a bike sprocket


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears an all pink suit


----------



## morbidmike

^is known as a jive turkey


----------



## Spooky1

^ squeezes turkeys to make Wild Turkey


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to mix Crown Royal with Pepsi


----------



## morbidmike

^can shotgun a case of coke in under 3 minutes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to blow milk out his nose when dining at fine restaurants


----------



## morbidmike

^wears chaps and a thong to the company x-mas party


----------



## Spooky1

^ is trying to make chaps without the thong the latest fashion craze


----------



## morbidmike

^asked for pic's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sold Spooky1 pictures of Smurfs wearing chaps and thongs


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks we should all be painted blue


----------



## Goblin

^ Is hording all the blue paint he can find


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ Goblin is secretly one of the members of blue man group


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hates Christmas


----------



## Goblin

^ Secretly envys Mrs. Claus


----------



## morbidmike

^is Mrs Clause


----------



## Spooky1

^ believes Santa's last name is Claws


----------



## RoxyBlue

^put an escape clause in the marriage contract


----------



## Dark Star

^ imposes a strict no snoring policy


----------



## Goblin

^ Snores like someone sawing logs


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ has tried to decorate for Christmas, but got in trouble for having a headless santa on their lawn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^shot Santa's reindeer


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ stuffed santas dead deer for use as a Halloween prop.


----------



## Spooky1

^ is actually Santa checking out the competition.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells Santa traps to grinches who hate Christmas


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ owns several santa traps and swears by them.


----------



## Spooky1

^ accidentally caught the Easter Bunny in his Santa trap


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ enjoys rabbit stew


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to follow the yellow brick road


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ wishes he ony had a brain.


----------



## Goblin

^ Wishes he had the courage to ask the wizard for a heart


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ wishes to welcome you to the lollypop guild


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole Glinda's magic wand


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ wears ruby slippers


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ much prefers willy wonka rather than the wizzard of oz


----------



## RoxyBlue

^drank from the river of chocolate on the Willy Wonka set


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ would steal an everlasting gobstopper just for a $100 gift card to home depot


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears a hockey mask and carrys a machete


----------



## morbidmike

^wears a bra on his head


----------



## Evil Queen

^ hates McDonalds


----------



## RoxyBlue

^always forgets to ask "Do you want fries with that?"


----------



## morbidmike

^broke the rowing machine LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

^teaches a "How To Row Properly" class at the local YMCA


----------



## morbidmike

^was my star pupil and favorite assistant


----------



## Goblin

^ Is the the new McDonald's character Cheesey McFry


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ says they like McDonalds, but is secretly a closet Wendys fan


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a collection of burger wrappings in the closet


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ needs to clean out their closet... theres some skeletons in there that would make great props.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^always gets his homework done before going on line


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ knows I actually did my homework today


----------



## Dark Star

^ tells everyone this is homework


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ knows this IS homework


----------



## Goblin

^ Passed his exam on it


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ crammed for the exam because they were too busy making props to study


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for studying props instead of cramming for the exam


----------



## morbidmike

^forgot what forum he's on


----------



## The Creepster

^hates cream filled pies


----------



## Evil Queen

^ is a 90lb weakling


----------



## RoxyBlue

^kicked sand in The Creepster's face at the beach


----------



## Spooky1

^ never posts on the haunt forum.


----------



## Evil Queen

^ doesn't really own a rowing machine.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ran three marathons before breakfast this morning


----------



## Spooky1

^ isn't a very good spotter


----------



## morbidmike

^eats mustard and Jalapenios


----------



## Goblin

^ Won the good housekeeping award


----------



## Dr Morbius

^Doesn't care one bit about his post count!


----------



## morbidmike

^laoves all thing's that are cute cuddly and frilly BARF excuse me!!and pink


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a whole collection of them


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ secretly has a large collection of headless dolls


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually a garden gnome


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ secretly sits in their garden for hours on end to "chill with their gnomies"


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to learn their secret handshake


----------



## Dr Morbius

^Hates to wear mens clothing.


----------



## Goblin

^ Loves to wear women's undergarments


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ wishes people wouldnt make fun of him and his pink "boxers"


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears pink boxers with red hearts on them


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ will show them to anyone who asks


----------



## Goblin

CB_Christmas said:


> ^ will show them to anyone who asks


You want me to show your boxers to other people? 

^ Got arrested at the ballgame for stealing third base


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ banned for sleeping in...


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for sleeping in a carboard box


----------



## CB_Christmas

^banned for hiding in the bushes and scaring little children...


----------



## CB_Christmas

Goblin said:


> You want me to show your boxers to other people?
> 
> ^ Got arrested at the ballgame for stealing third base


oops gotta slow down and pay attention:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

^still goes trick-r-treating with his dad on the road waiting


----------



## Goblin

^ Still goes TOT wearing the Casper costume he wore as a kid


----------



## morbidmike

^still eats paste while making prop's


----------



## Goblin

^ Still eats the props


----------



## morbidmike

^farts next to a lady in the aisle in the store and yells PARDON YOU MAAM!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

^ Pinches ladies butts when they bend over


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ once dressed up as a woman for halloween, and no one realized he was actually a guy.


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Makes lingerie out of tin foil.


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears tin foil lingerie


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Is the mayor of turd town.


----------



## Goblin

^ Built the town himself


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ never leaves his computer because he is ALWAYS on the forum


----------



## Howlinmadjack

This is supposed to be a little white lie.. not to tell the truth!!! Lol...
^Owns the worlds largest collection of sea monkies.


----------



## Goblin

^ Named all of his sea monkeys


----------



## CB_Christmas

^ always thought they looked more like sea apes than sea monkeys.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^got his homework done late last night (that could be a truth, though)


----------



## The Creepster

^is a natural redhead


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Spooky1 would like that)


^draws tattoos on himself with magic markers


----------



## The Creepster

^Knows that I too enjoy redheads!!!! WOOOHOOOOOO


----------



## Goblin

^ Bench presses plastic weights


----------



## morbidmike

^serenade's cockroaches


----------



## RoxyBlue

^threw spitballs at the judge in the courtroom


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to change her name to Glenda Goodwitch


----------



## Spooky1

^ actually sneaks off to the track on Thursdays


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps a herd of miniature race horses in his bathroom


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Trains mice in the secret art of ninjutsu


----------



## Dark Star

^ Claims to have walked on water


----------



## Goblin

^ Knows every fireman in Mesa by their first name


----------



## morbidmike

^like s to make incriminating remarks about people


----------



## The Creepster

^found out that the world is flat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sailed off the edge of the world because he didn't believe it was flat


----------



## morbidmike

^naw's on pickled pigs feet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes fried chicken beaks as a late night snack


----------



## morbidmike

^is sore from rowing !!!LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to change his name to McMorbid Mike


----------



## morbidmike

^got yelled at from his sock puppet for disobeying her


----------



## Goblin

^ Got into an argument with his sock puppet


----------



## morbidmike

^sleeps in a ZOOT suit


----------



## Evil Queen

^ sleeps in footy pajamas.


----------



## morbidmike

^draws chalk drawings of her self on the drive way


----------



## Evil Queen

^ prefers to pee on trees.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^planted thorny trees on her property to deter tree pee-ers


----------



## Evil Queen

^ has a specially designated pee tree in her yard.


----------



## Goblin

^ Grows them to sell for extra money


----------



## Spooky1

^ trying to bring parachute pants back in fashion.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is the MC at funerals


----------



## morbidmike

^wear's panty hose over his head while robbing the fridge at his house


----------



## Spooky1

^ sells home made aprons on QVC


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to dance the tango on the roof under a full moon


----------



## Spooky1

^ is my partner for full moon roof tangos


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to change their names to Spooky Astaire and Roxy Rodgers


----------



## morbidmike

^wants to be able to get on the roof too!


----------



## Spooky1

^ bungee jumps off his roof, without the bungee cord.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^planted cactus plants in Morbid Mike's landing pad


----------



## Goblin

^ Helped him plant them


----------



## morbidmike

^sold said cackti to the evil ,diabolical Roxy and Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes rolling in cactus plants:googly:


----------



## morbidmike

^wears necklaces made out of barbed wire


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sleeps on a bed of nails


----------



## morbidmike

^has so many piercing's she is known as the human pin cushion


----------



## RoxyBlue

^paints his toenails pink in the summer


----------



## Goblin

^ Whitewashes her's


----------



## morbidmike

^flew the Hindenburg


----------



## RoxyBlue

^shot flaming arrows at the Hindenburg


----------



## Spooky1

^ is the missing Lindbergh baby.


----------



## Goblin

^ Flew with Lindbergh


----------



## morbidmike

^sleeps with 2 teddy bears fluffy and stuffy


----------



## Goblin

^ Sleeps with four named Muffy, Buffy, Muffin and Poopsie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ appeared in 12 of the Three Stooges shorts.


----------



## morbidmike

^is alot older than me by yrs you old fart


----------



## Goblin

^ Drives a cab in Munchkinland


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ Playing first today for the Phils.


----------



## Goblin

^ Playing outfield


----------



## Spooky1

^ is trying to build his own Arc


----------



## morbidmike

^building a torpedo for goblins arc


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ builds "God fearing" dollhouses. None of us have any idea what that means.


----------



## Goblin

Has "god fearing dolls" for the dollhouses


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a collection of Kewpie dolls


----------



## Goblin

^ Was turned down by Mattel for her idea of "Serial Killer Barbie" and "Town Drunk Ken"


----------



## Spooky1

^ wants to be the model for "Couch Potato Ken" doll.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes making couch potato salad


----------



## Goblin

^ Makes her's out of real couch potatoes


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a toe collection under his bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

^leaves carrots under the bed for the dust bunnies


----------



## Goblin

^ Has pet dust bunnies


----------



## Spooky1

^ carries a dust bunny foot for luck


----------



## RoxyBlue

^secretly yearns to be crowned King of the Dust Bunnies


----------



## morbidmike

^is the animal control's leading dust bunny capturer


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a pet dust bunny named Cuddles


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Is the leading authority on the migration habits of the elusive dust bunnies.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is filming a documentry on Dust Bunnies


----------



## scareme

Has to read the closed captions cause he doesn't speak bunny.


----------



## morbidmike

^has a dust bunny to english translation book


----------



## Spooky1

^ smuggles illegal dust bunnies across the border.


----------



## morbidmike

^supply's the illegal dust bunnie's with fake I.D's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is available for hire as a dust bunny hit man


----------



## Goblin

^ Is compiling a list of dust bunnies for him to take out


----------



## scareme

^ Just sucked all the dust bunnies in a vacuum.


----------



## Goblin

^ Set all the dust bunnies free


----------



## morbidmike

^just learned the dust bunny hop dance done to Lady Ga Ga


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a secret laboratory in his basement where he is building a Frankendustbunny


----------



## morbidmike

LOL..^plays the part of my lovely assistant LOLA grrrrrrr!


----------



## Spooky1

^ has multiple personalities and one is Lola.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't know that whatever Lola wants, Lola gets:googly:


----------



## scareme

^is jealous of Lola.


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to be able to stay up as long as I can


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is visiting Earth from a parallel dimension


----------



## Goblin

^ Is the Post Queen there too


----------



## Evil Queen

^ hates swiss steak.


----------



## Goblin

^ Can't stand the sight of chocolate


----------



## morbidmike

^is allergic to bon bon's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a spokesperson for Lee Press-On Nails


----------



## Goblin

^ Is the boss of a monopoly money counterfeiting ring


----------



## morbidmike

^run's the press for the fake money


----------



## Goblin

^ Tried to spend it


----------



## morbidmike

^thinks a sit and spin toy is a key ingredient for time travel


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a herd of carousel horses in his backyard


----------



## Goblin

^ Feeds them for him


----------



## morbidmike

is in charge of the carousel horse stables


----------



## Goblin

Likes to go riding on the carousel horses


----------



## Just Whisper

Goblin dreams of owning a Prius


----------



## morbidmike

^knits her own underware


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is an underwear model-in-training for the Sears Christmas catalog


----------



## morbidmike

^already E mailed me for the preliminary pic's LOL


----------



## Goblin

^ Makes all his clothes out of paper towels


----------



## morbidmike

^moon lights at the circus as the bearded lady


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plans on losing more weight after his Sears underwear modeling gig is over so he can pose as the Human Skeleton at the sideshow


----------



## Spooky1

^ wants to be a trapeze artist.


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to perform on the high wire


----------



## morbidmike

^chases the elephants on a unicycle


----------



## RoxyBlue

^put tabasco sauce into the clown's makeup


----------



## Goblin

^ Juggles cannonballs


----------



## ededdeddy

^ chases parked cars


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a death ray attached to his car


----------



## morbidmike

^tries to run over motorcycle's on the highway hoping it's the Creepster


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a pool full of ill tempered bass with lasers on their heads.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was beat out by Seth Green for the role of Dr Evil's son


----------



## Goblin

^ Thought Gone with the Wind was a movie about tornadoes


----------



## morbidmike

^flies a kite with a key on it hoping to make electricity


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ wears a Benjamin Franklin wig


----------



## morbidmike

^ is old enough to be Ben's mom ....muhahahahahahahah


----------



## RoxyBlue

^really does have a death wish


----------



## morbidmike

^thinks she's Charles Bronson


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a wood chipper he uses on noisy neighbors.


----------



## Goblin

^ Sold Mike his used wood chipper


----------



## Spooky1

^ is Mike's noisy neighbor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks dogs are overrated


----------



## morbidmike

^lives with 300 cats


----------



## Goblin

^ Tries to teach snakes to tap dance


----------



## morbidmike

^is a snake tap dance teacher in his abundant spare time


----------



## RoxyBlue

^teaches ballroom dancing to lizards


----------



## morbidmike

^enjoys bathing sting rays


----------



## scareme

^ takes baths with sting rays, at Roxy's house.


----------



## Goblin

^ Can't drive a nail straight


----------



## shar

^ can't nail a drive straight


----------



## Goblin

^ Can't drive a nail straight


----------



## morbidmike

^wears glasses like Harry Potter and dresses like Rick James


----------



## Spooky1

^ gets Super Freaky with garden gnomes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes scrambled dragon eggs for Sunday brunch


----------



## morbidmike

^likes to have lunch with the Klingons


----------



## Goblin

^ Can swear in Klingonese


----------



## morbidmike

^his best friend is a Captin Kirk cardboard cutout


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to dress up as Elvira Mistress of the Dark


----------



## morbidmike

^cant keep a secret I asked you not to mention that


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hosts a radio call-in show for lonely haunters


----------



## morbidmike

^is the original Elvira mistress of the dark


----------



## Spooky1

^ is ygors love child.


----------



## rottincorps

^is so short her feet dangle when she sits on the potty


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a windup key in their back


----------



## morbidmike

^went to grade school with Abraham Lincoln


----------



## PirateLady

rode a dinosaur to school


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes putting giant squids on her roof


----------



## Spooky1

^ was Captain Nemo's cook.


----------



## Goblin

^ Was Captain Nemo's navigator


----------



## PirateLady

dont like squids on the roof or anywhere else


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has mutant cucumbers growing in her garden


----------



## Night Watchman

^spends most of day with curlers in her hair


----------



## Spooky1

^ killed the Great Pumpkin


----------



## Night Watchman

^is buried up to his neck in his front yard.


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to ride on the outside of the plane


----------



## PirateLady

likes to jump off bridges


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ is afraid of question marks and popcorn


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has been known to lob cherry bombs into the neighbors' chimneys


----------



## Night Watchman

^lives beside Johnny Thunder and has a big chimney


----------



## RoxyBlue

^taught Johnny Thunder how to lob cherry bombs


----------



## Night Watchman

^October 2010 Playmate


----------



## morbidmike

^is the night watchman for a porta john company


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears white socks with brown shoes


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears white socks over her brown shoes


----------



## badger

^ Tells women in bars that he can beat up Superman


----------



## RoxyBlue

^looks exactly like his avatar after being beaten up by Goblin


----------



## PirateLady

^has pictures of Goblins fight


----------



## morbidmike

^flashes other ships her bloomers


----------



## Spooky1

^ is actually a robot controled by gnomes.


----------



## morbidmike

^sniffs chemicals for a living


----------



## Zurgh

↑▲↑ Wishes he could too!


----------



## Goblin

^ Is dead already just doesn't have sense enough to lie still


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is soooo jealous!


----------



## Goblin

^ Is terrified of his own shadow


----------



## morbidmike

^sews shadows on for 50 cents


----------



## RoxyBlue

^works as a stock boy at 7-Eleven


----------



## morbidmike

^dances on her roof in a unitard and a tutu holding an umbrella


----------



## Spooky1

^ makes unitards and tutus with his new sewing machine.


----------



## Goblin

^ Eats doughnuts from the inside out


----------



## morbidmike

^wears doughnut's on a chain around his neck and claims to put the flava in flava flave


----------



## Goblin

^ Let's doughnuts dry out and uses them as spare tires


----------



## Spooky1

^ is so impatient he grabs donuts from vat of hot oil barehanded.


----------



## Goblin

Spooky1 said:


> ^ is so impatient he grabs donuts from vat of hot oil barehanded.


^ Loves to eat them fresh out of the vat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^puts real blood in bottles of True Blood


----------



## morbidmike

^is having a secret affair with IMU's pirate prop


----------



## Spooky1

^ is envious of IMU's pirate.


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses as a pirate for work


----------



## Spooky1

^ arrested for pirating the DVD of Pirates of the Caribbean


----------



## morbidmike

has to wear a pork chop around his neck to get the dog to play with him


----------



## RoxyBlue

^secretly cloned a minion in his basement laboratory


----------



## Goblin

^ Rents Minion clones to park cars at parties


----------



## morbidmike

^lives on a lilly pad


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes a little pond scum in his morning coffee


----------



## Goblin

^ Talks to mannequins


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks mannequins talk to him.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^went on a blind date with a mannequin


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ dressed up as a mannequin and went on a blind date with her husband


----------



## Evil Queen

^ likes sitting on ant hills.


----------



## morbidmike

^ sleeps on a pin cushion


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^likes taking baths in leaky waterbeds


----------



## morbidmike

^works at the pet store as a fish bather


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^field dresses the ferrets at the pet store


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses chicken for dinner in formal attire


----------



## morbidmike

^has sympathy pains for the lobsters at the restaurant


----------



## Bone To Pick

^thinks shell fishermen are pretty crabby


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a secret recipe for Pineapple Upside Down Crab


----------



## Bone To Pick

^sells sea shells by the sea shore


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears a grass skirt


----------



## Spooky1

^ doesn't like posting on forum game threads.


----------



## Goblin

^ Rustles farmville cows


----------



## Zurgh

↑ is actually RoxyB's twin cousin(twice removed) & more twitchy, than twin, and afraid the BBQ spiders are out to get him, along with the Tooth Fairy & the Soul Cake Duck. I won't even mention the Toilet paper wasp salad swarm...


----------



## Goblin

^ Named his toes.


----------



## morbidmike

^has a pet fried chicken


----------



## Spooky1

^ ate Goblins pet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^fought with Morbid Mike over the drumsticks of Goblin's pet


----------



## Goblin

Ate the breast of my beloved pet like one of the zombies in Night of the Living Dead!


----------



## Bone To Pick

Obsessed with fowl cleavage.


----------



## morbidmike

^formed a group to stop the exploitation of chicken breasts


----------



## Goblin

^ Was his first member


----------



## morbidmike

^has I dream of genie tattooed on his chest


----------



## Spooky1

^ makes Barbara Eden sculptures out of Spam.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a mold of Barbara Eden's belly button on display


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ found mold in Barbara Eden's belly button


----------



## Spooky1

^ collects belly Button lint of famous actors.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Puts dog hair sweaters on hairless cats and then studies their reactions.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^provides funds for strange and unusual science projects


----------



## Spooky1

^ is made from assorted body parts I've collected. She's ALIVE!!!!


----------



## Goblin

^ Robs graves without a license


----------



## morbidmike

^is too cheap to pay for a phone so he sends smoke signal's


----------



## Goblin

^ Uses vultures to carry messages


----------



## morbidmike

^has a chipmunk powered car


----------



## Goblin

^ Has to walk cause his chipmunks ran away


----------



## Bone To Pick

Tried to make a yard haunt entirely out of compacted garbage, but it stunk.


----------



## Goblin

^ Made his out of cottage cheese and the dogs ate it


----------



## morbidmike

^talks to mice while they help him mend his clothing


----------



## Plastic Ninja

^rats ate his flesh while his heart was braking.


----------



## Spooky1

^ is creating mice with human brains.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^teaches mice how to perform brain surgery


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ counts zombie sheep to fall asleep


----------



## RoxyBlue

^pulls the wool over sleepers' eyes


----------



## Goblin

^ Holds seances in her closet


----------



## Spooky1

^ rents himself out as a closet ghost.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^got lost in the closet while looking for a shirt to wear


----------



## Goblin

^ Accidently locks herself in the closet


----------



## Zurgh

↑ posts racy photos of his knee caps on all telephone, power, and light poles within a 15 mile radius of his local water treatment plant.


----------



## Evil Queen

^ collects them and uses them as his bedroom wallpaper.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ steels all my best interior decorating designs.


----------



## Evil Queen

^ used all my glue.


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to eat plastic fruit


----------



## Spooky1

^ tries to grow plastic fruit.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a bad clone of Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ a needy clone of Abraham Maslow


----------



## RoxyBlue

^would rather be a clone of Abe Vigoda


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a clone of Betty White.


----------



## debbie5

^is a Klingon named Betty White Kakh TA!


----------



## Spooky1

^ speaks fluent Klingon, with a New Yark accent.


----------



## Goblin

^ Speaks it with a french accent


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Claims to be an original Spanish conquistador, but speaks in a thick Irish brogue


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is one of the sons of Zeus and some unnamed commoner


----------



## debbie5

^got touched where her bathing suit covers by a white swan


----------



## Goblin

^ Tried to fly a kite in her living room using an electric fan


----------



## debbie5

^licked the fly out of my ointment


----------



## Zurgh

↑ paid good money to watch that and extra for a vid with all the outtakes


----------



## debbie5

^banned for crossing out the word "COMMANDMENTS" in the church's Bibles & scribbling in "SUGGESTIONS".


----------



## Goblin

^ Nicknamed "Lumberjack" cause her snoring sounds like sawing wood!


----------



## Zurgh

↑ is my REAL father, but won't admit it.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is actually my pet monkey Zippy


----------



## Zurgh

↑ constantly confused his son with his monkey & vice-versa (oh, the secret shame)


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks the monkey is his twin borther Horatio


----------



## Zurgh

↑ stole the prom queens crown & declared himself 'Princess cream puff' of the donut Empire


----------



## Goblin

^ Fell in a vat of batter and creampuffed himself too death!


----------



## Zurgh

↑ is building a giant super robot ape, to aid in an attempt to decorate all of New York, Halloween style, for Thanksgiving.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ is a turtle in real life


----------



## Zurgh

↑ just couldn't keep my secret identity secret, and is currently spray painting other horrible (but true) things about me on freeway overpasses.


----------



## debbie5

^cuticle eater


----------



## Zurgh

↑ long tailed rat baiter (but only for entertainment purposes, not for survival)


----------



## debbie5

^ woman


----------



## Goblin

^ Mixes prune juice with vodka


----------



## debbie5

^scrubs with Bon Ami


----------



## Zurgh

↑ lives in a magical candied yam, where she grows her garden of cookies. Then, on Saint Tendrils Eve, she climbs onto her giant polar bear and delivers her cookies to all the good boys & girls.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a winged monkey that had his wings clipped


----------



## debbie5

^bites toenails


----------



## Zurgh

↑ owns, repairs and drives monster trucks for the 'save the snails' foundation


----------



## debbie5

^has all orifices super glued shut


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a secret stash of shark pants in the bottom dresser drawer


----------



## Spooky1

^ has been selling knock offs of my shark pants!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps trying to patent his shark pants


----------



## debbie5

(LOL..I have actually LOOKED for shark pants fabric to make a pair for Roxy...)

^wishes she had a pair of pants that had little sharks rowing in kayaks on them....


----------



## Goblin

^ Is an Official Poison taster


----------



## debbie5

^is an official poison consumer


----------



## Spooky1

^ wants to have a poison named after her.


----------



## debbie5

^sucks the venom out


----------



## Goblin

^ Was the top Halloween costume this year


----------



## debbie5

^ prefers the bottom


----------



## Goblin

^ Created a tv show called Bowling for doughnuts


----------



## debbie5

^has a pink foam hair roller jammed into the car's ignition.


----------



## Spooky1

^ is missing a pink hair roller.


----------



## debbie5

^also has a shark thong.


----------



## Spooky1

^ has been peeking under my shark pants.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ has been convicted of illegal and immoral hare herding and wrangling


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a retired hare wrangler


----------



## wheussmann

^has a collection of platypus breeding videos and uses them for tips


----------



## debbie5

(do you know platypusses have a venomous claw?? or is it "platypussi"??)

^has a gold and diamond flute that talks, named Fweddy.


----------



## wheussmann

(did know that claws on front feet or webbed protrusions i think)
^is secretly Witchie_poo and can't fly that broom


----------



## debbie5

(HAhahahhahaa!)

^wears Mr. Magoo Under Roos and likes Flock of Seagulls.


----------



## Goblin

^ Talks to insects


----------



## debbie5

^would rather be an entomologist than an etomologist.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ would rather Fight than Switch


----------



## Goblin

^ would rather fight a witch than switch


----------



## debbie5

^is a flight risk


----------



## Goblin

^ will risk a flight to fight a witch so she don't have to switch


----------



## autumnghost

^won Pulitzer prize for poetry


----------



## debbie5

^is secretly Kenyan.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^walks the earth in limbo until the werewolf's curse is lifted.


----------



## Spooky1

^ hypnotizes people and makes them think they're werewolves.


----------



## debbie5

^ shoots Green Giant Niblets out of both nostrils while yelling "BLAM! BLAM! I'm the new sheriff in town!"


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a spilt personality named Doobie5


----------



## debbie5

^has an demon named Nilbog.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ a member of the Gambino crime family who turned state's evidence, and now lives upstate under an assumed name , Debbie Fivenheimer


----------



## debbie5

(LOL)

^will be wearing a pair of cement shoes soon....


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to be one of Santa's elves


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ wants to be the lead reindeer this year


----------



## debbie5

^wants to suck on lead jewelry


----------



## Joiseygal

^ Ate too much paste when she was a kid!


----------



## autumnghost

^sniffed too much airplane glue - yesterday


----------



## debbie5

^ inhaled.


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a secret crush on Charlie Brown


----------



## debbie5

^likes to go shopping at Lowe's with a Hitler mustache scribbled on in Sharpie.


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks goose stepping will come back in fashion.


----------



## debbie5

^plays marbles with goose poop.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ followed a trail of bread crumbs and ended up here


----------



## debbie5

^followed a trail of monster mud & ended up here...


----------



## Goblin

^ Was dropped into Hauntforum by a tornado


----------



## debbie5

^wears hedgehogs as hats.


----------



## Joiseygal

^takes pictures of him when he only has his hedgehogs hats on and nothing else.


----------



## debbie5

(Wait..what gender is Goblin?? I thought Goblin is a chick??)

^has pictures of Fess Parker wearing only a coonskin cap.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ developing an outreach program for gender -confused haunters


----------



## debbie5

^ developing a gender


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to be the new Smurfette


----------



## debbie5

^wears a tiny monocle.


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears a bikini to funerals


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ brings his own x-rays to the airport


----------



## debbie5

^ carries a small Kewpie doll concealed in his pants for the TSA pat downs at airports...


----------



## Goblin

^ Goes to work wearing an Elvis jumpsuit


----------



## debbie5

^ Is Elvis.


----------



## Goblin

I wish. lol

^ Best friend is a sock puppet named Socko


----------



## debbie5

^ likes to wear mustard.


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to dance in the closet


----------



## debbie5

^has tv remote duct taped to his forearm, so he can just bend his fingers back to his palm a la Spiderman and "shoot" the channels...


----------



## Spooky1

^ has been leaving yellow snow cones in Mikes yard.


----------



## debbie5

Lol.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ knows which side of the bed to get up on


----------



## Spooky1

^ sleeps in a round bed so he can't get up on the wrong side of the bed.


----------



## debbie5

^(snicker) sleeps with shark pants. Oh no wait..that's not a lie!


----------



## Goblin

^Wears octopus pants, they have 8 legs.


----------



## debbie5

^is Squidward Tentacles.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is Spongebob Squarepants


----------



## morbidmike

uses a spray on tan by krylon hammered series


----------



## debbie5

^wears an iron maiden


----------



## autumnghost

^assigned to WD-40 Mike's iron maiden


----------



## Goblin

^ Trucked in snow to make their living room look like the North Pole


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ part of an undercover police sting


----------



## debbie5

^stings police parts under the covers...


----------



## Goblin

^ Calls her home North Pole South


----------



## Spooky1

^ is directionally challenged.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is Santa's head elf


----------



## scareme

^snores Christmas carols while sleeping.


----------



## debbie5

^blows spit bubbles


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ secretly working with Boris and Natasha


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears pointed shoes with bells on them


----------



## morbidmike

^wears a satchel because it's cool


----------



## debbie5

^ goes to the mall and yells "AWW!! HELL'S BELLS!" everytime he sees a bell ringer & a kettle....


----------



## Spooky1

^ is trying to turn her daughter into a Buddhist by not taking her to church.


----------



## debbie5

^cannot walk on rice papahhhhh without making a mark....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually Rapunzel in real life


----------



## debbie5

^plans on using her new abdominal zipper to flash her bowels at passersby....


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants her own abominal zipper.....or is it abdominal?


----------



## morbidmike

^is Buddy the elf's older brother


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ enjoys dressing as Lady Gaga and going Christmas shopping


----------



## debbie5

^ jealous...


----------



## Spooky1

^ last seen dancing naked under the eclipsed solstice moon.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ broke out his old King Harvest album


----------



## morbidmike

^ is the self proclaimed king of Christmas


----------



## debbie5

^made fried peanut butter & banana sandwiches for The King


----------



## scareme

^ has started talking to the lights on the Christmas tree.


----------



## Goblin

^ Has named all the lights on her's


----------



## debbie5

^decorated the tree with dental floss and frozen meatballs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole a Christmas tree from the White House


----------



## autumnghost

^ added spaghetti tinsel and a waffle cone topper to Goblin's tree


----------



## Spooky1

^ has squirrels living in her Christmas tree.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ has squirrels in his pants : )


----------



## scareme

^puts nuts in his pants to attract squirrels. (Peanuts I mean)


----------



## Goblin

^ Started her own cartoon strip "Just plain Nuts" starring Good Ol' Charlie Scareme!


----------



## debbie5

^wears cotton candy instead of hair


----------



## RoxyBlue

^speaks fluent Klingon


----------



## Spooky1

^ has been drinking too much Romulan ale.


----------



## Goblin

^ Raises Tribbles in his bath tub


----------



## scareme

^hasn't taken a bath since 1984.


----------



## Goblin

^ Dances on the ceiling


----------



## debbie5

^has bodies buried in the floor


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ has an actual skeleton in her closet, along with several metaphorical ones


----------



## debbie5

^has an extra 10 points for using the word "metaphorical" correctly in a sentence.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ has a herd of sea cows in her pool


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ takes the blue dogs with her into Petsmart


----------



## debbie5

^once slept with a Weeki Wachee sea cow


----------



## Spooky1

^ once saw a cow driving a Mini Cooper.


----------



## Goblin

^ Hitched a ride with a cow on a mini cooper


----------



## debbie5

^saw cow hide chaps on Gary Cooper


----------



## RoxyBlue

^spent a week cooped up with sea cows at Sea World


----------



## morbidmike

^is the head sun tan oil rubber onner for the sea cows at sea world


----------



## Goblin

^ Rubs sun tan oil on the heads of sea cows at sea world......and loves it!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ should talk nicer about the women he meets at Sea World : )


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ likes wearing his Dora the Explorer costume to the gun range.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ uses Smurfs for target practice on the gun range


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ wears the Smurf skulls as a necklace to compliment her Smurf feet earrings.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole my Smurf earrings and gave them to Smurfette in an attempt to win her love


----------



## Spooky1

^ plants Smurfs in the garden, hoping to get blue flowers.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ plants people in the yard to grow BBQ.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ been planting something else : )


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole all of JT's plants and smoked them


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for trying to create triffids from our tomato plants.


----------



## debbie5

^banned for wearing a nun outfit and planting "geraniums".


----------



## Goblin

^ Tried to breed giant spiders by exposing them to microwave radiation


----------



## debbie5

^has a third buttock


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a fifth wheel


----------



## debbie5

^has a 3rd, all-knowing, all-seeing eye


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has neighbors living in the seventh level of Hell


----------



## debbie5

(I WISH)

^ is a vestal virgin


----------



## Spooky1

^ rides around naked on a white horse.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ you stallion !


----------



## Spooky1

^ wants to vote for a mare for mayor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks the old gray mare really is what she used to be


----------



## Goblin

^ Mistook a great dane for a horse.....and tried to ride it.


----------



## Spooky1

^ wants to be a jockey at a dog race


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to be a lawn jockey


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ mows the lawn wearing only his jockeys and black socks : )


----------



## morbidmike

^ ditto minus the jockeys LOL


----------



## scareme

^wears black socks with sandals all summer.


----------



## morbidmike

^is a professional salsa dancer


----------



## scareme

^likes his salsa HOT!


----------



## morbidmike

^like's hot dogs with whipped cream and peanuts on top


----------



## scareme

^makes his dog eat whipped cream and peanuts when it's hot, and all she really wanted was some water.


----------



## morbidmike

^wont ever give a dog water in fear of them turning into gremlins


----------



## RoxyBlue

^played the part of the gremlin that was messing with the jet engines on that Twilight Zone episode with William Shatner


----------



## debbie5

^still thinks Shatner's hot.


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks the zombies in The Walking Dead are hot


----------



## debbie5

^thinks Wayne Newton is hot.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was Wayne Newton's courtesan in the '50s


----------



## Spooky1

^ has Tom Jones throw underwear at her.


----------



## debbie5

^has my underwear from 1983...hehehheheh!


----------



## Spooky1

^ has been wearing granny panties since 1983.


----------



## Goblin

^ Has been wearing grandpa's underwear since 1963


----------



## autumnghost

^Uses Granny's bra as a double-barrell sling shot


----------



## Spooky1

^ trying to bring bra burning back in fashion.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^cuts the wires out of underwire bras for use in prop making


----------



## Spooky1

^ makes bras out of paper mache.


----------



## debbie5

^makes underwear out of banana peels


----------



## RoxyBlue

^works as a painter at Target


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ paints targets on people at Target


----------



## RoxyBlue

^shoots skeet in the housewares department at Target


----------



## morbidmike

^leave's trails of cotton balls at target to find her way back out of the store


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ followed Hansel and Gretel, just to eat the trail of bread crumbs


----------



## debbie5

roxyblue said:


> ^works as a painter at target


lol....


----------



## scareme

^collects ears from people on the forum.


----------



## debbie5

^lightly seasons said ears and puts them in jerky dryer....


----------



## Goblin

^ Lives in a Jerky dryer


----------



## scareme

^ walks barefoot in the snow.


----------



## Spooky1

^ teaches fire walking to Eskimos


----------



## debbie5

^has asbestos feet


----------



## scareme

^smells visitors feet.


----------



## Goblin

^ Licks visitor's feet


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ foot fetish. Heh heh : )


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a full wardrobe of PVC and vinyl clothing.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Suspected in the non-frenzied feeding of a large squalus - possibly Longimanus or Isurus glauca. Now... the enormous amount of tissue loss prevents any detailed analysis; however the attacking squalus must be considerably larger than any normal squalus found in these waters. Didn't you get on a boat and check out these waters?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hates the movie "Jaws"


----------



## Goblin

^ Keeps Jaws in her fishtank


----------



## debbie5

^uses jaws to masticate


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a glass jaw


----------



## Spooky1

^ gives jaw breakers to people with glass jaws.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^knows exactly where the oil filter is on his car


----------



## morbidmike

^knits oil filter cozzies for her cars


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ filters his own body oil for automotive use


----------



## debbie5

^fries potatos in his own nose & back oil


----------



## Evil Andrew

Mmmmmmmmm hash browns 

^ likes the breakfast , despite it's unusual cooking methods


----------



## morbidmike

^is a dental hygienist for the lions at the local zoo


----------



## debbie5

^wart chewer


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a crush on Beaver Cleaver


----------



## debbie5

^also likes The Beav


----------



## Spooky1

^ invented the word "Nom"


----------



## debbie5

^invented sharkpants


----------



## Goblin

^ Invented a wind up car


----------



## debbie5

^freelance Brazillian waxer, using duct tape...


----------



## Spooky1

^ runs a wax museum of famous Amish War Heroes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^fought in the War of 1812


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a part time Civil War ghost in Gettysburg


----------



## debbie5

^makes Halloween ornaments out of phlegm.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to tiptoe through the tulips with Tiny Tim


----------



## debbie5

^prefers innies to outies


----------



## morbidmike

^thinks the Carpenters was a heavy metal band


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ has a secret Kingston Trio collection


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sings like Wayne Newton


----------



## Spooky1

^ is Wayne Newton's plastic surgeon


----------



## Goblin

^ Has all my....er.... Wayne Newton's records


----------



## debbie5

^has a secret Klingon Trio collection


----------



## Evil Andrew

^has bigger secrets than that : )


----------



## debbie5

^has skeletons in his closet and garage!


----------



## morbidmike

^can still fit into her original 1956 girl scout uniform


----------



## debbie5

^has a thing for 60 year old women


----------



## morbidmike

^wears a size 13 mens shoe


----------



## debbie5

^big feet, big shoes!


----------



## morbidmike

^lives in a shoe in NY


----------



## Spooky1

^ has more shoes the Imelda Marcos


----------



## morbidmike

^ studied cobbling in college


----------



## debbie5

^is a tiny elf


----------



## morbidmike

^is a really tall midget


----------



## debbie5

^really needs to go make a lunch for tomorrow


----------



## morbidmike

^ only eats sushi with cheese wizz


----------



## debbie5

^shemale


----------



## morbidmike

^hermaphrodite LOL


----------



## debbie5

^likes Little River Band


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ possessed of peculiar plethora of knowledge on diverse topics like Australian bands and their relationship to the gender confused


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to tap dance and juggle on high tension power lines


----------



## morbidmike

^is dr Phil's lil brother


----------



## debbie5

^puts cough drops in dog's hind and then makes it bark to watch the drop shoot out


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives a normal life


----------



## Spooky1

^ was the inspiration for Scrooge character.


----------



## Dark Star

^Thinks singing in the rain is highly overrated.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps an alligator in the bathtub


----------



## Spooky1

^ is irradiating Dark Star's alligator to make it grow.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ has seen the bright lights of Memphis, and the Commodore Hotel


----------



## debbie5

^is the greeter at the Hotel California


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ her mind is Tiffany-twisted, she got the Mercedes bends


----------



## debbie5

^prefers to decompose anaerobically..Evil Andrew SOUP!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ starting a decomp farm in the back yard


----------



## debbie5

^ to put barbed wire around his "decomp farm"??


----------



## RoxyBlue

^flosses with barbed wire


----------



## Goblin

^ Eats chicken feed to try to lay eggs to save on the grocery bill


----------



## scareme

^stole my last orange.


----------



## Goblin

^ Stole my socks to use as mittens


----------



## scareme

^has mittens made from the fur of little kittens, and now they're running around naked.


----------



## morbidmike

^wears gutted kittens for golashes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^eats nails for breakfast 'cause he's a tuff guy


----------



## Spooky1

^ put oatmeal in my slippers.


----------



## debbie5

^put napalm in my mouthwash.


----------



## Spooky1

^ is Ms. October in an Amish pinup calendar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^bought 12 copies


----------



## debbie5

^is Ms. Amish April..with strategically placed spring flowers.

ON HER BONNET!


----------



## scareme

^when she was Ms. October, she made them go out and buy bigger pumpkins for her puppies.


----------



## debbie5

^ was Ms. October, with frost on her pumpkins!


----------



## scareme

^was arrested for stuffing her hubby in a trunk.


----------



## debbie5

^posted my bail


----------



## Spooky1

^ Had scareme dispose of mystery trunk


----------



## scareme

^dug up mystery trunk and took it home for props.


----------



## debbie5

^now has lots of Mark scented soap that she rendered...


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ cut him up and fed him to the hogs. Sold his clothes and got the car fixed. moved out west and made a fresh start . Settled in Boulder, where she wears Birkenstocks and runs a kefir stand : )


----------



## debbie5

(LMAO..thanks..I needed that.)

^bastes self with herbs and butter and runs through the streets of Denver shouting, "Gobble! Gobble! I'm a Butterball!"


----------



## scareme

^looks for 150 pound turkeys to cook, knowing it's really human.


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks her toes are plotting to kill her


----------



## debbie5

^eats own french-fry looking toes, with ketchup


----------



## Spooky1

^ supplies mystery meat to Hot Pocket factory


----------



## debbie5

^goes to bowling alleys and stuffs raw meat into bowling ball finger holes.


----------



## Goblin

^ Broke her neck trying to wear bowling ball earrings!


----------



## scareme

^sleeps hanging upside down in a cave.


----------



## Goblin

^ Hangs upside down in her closet


----------



## scareme

^hasn't come out of the closet yet.


----------



## Spooky1

^ boarded up Goblins closet, while he was still in it.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Secretly posting on as many threads as possible to pass Roxy in less than 2 months.


----------



## debbie5

^toenail chewer


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Snack hater


----------



## debbie5

(LOL..ewww)

^grass braider


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tats doilies out of barbed wire


----------



## morbidmike

^has a thong made outta barbed wire


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ bathes in butter milk to retain his youth


----------



## morbidmike

^sent me biscuits to enjoy with my bath


----------



## scaretastic

^ sleeps with his corpsed skelly next to him in bed


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Tried to marry a corpsed skelly


----------



## RoxyBlue

^filled out the marriage license for the corpsed skelly wedding


----------



## Goblin

^ Is gonna be one of the bridesmaids


----------



## Spooky1

^ is giving away the corpsed bride


----------



## Goblin

^ Is the Best Man


----------



## Haunted Spider

^stole the ring from a local mausoleum.


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a store on Ebay selling jewelry he's "found" in cemeteries.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^seems to buy a lot of jewelry from that eBay store


----------



## autumnghost

^buys authentic skeletons on e-bay, complete with cemetery dirt


----------



## Haunted Spider

^ proudly displays said skeletons at Halloween, but adds some extra dirt.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^rides dirt bikes through cemeteries


----------



## Haunted Spider

^ helped set up ramps in the cemetery for wicked jumps over stones.


----------



## Spooky1

^ has take up residence in an abandoned crypt.


----------



## scareme

^thinks something is wrong with living in abandoned crypts. Come check out mine sometime.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^would never ask a man to check out her abandoned crypt


----------



## scareme

Only if they bring their wives.

^puts galoshes over her shoes to go to work.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears cement galoshes


----------



## scareme

^swims in cement shoes to build up her legs.


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a Thigh Master in every room of her house.


----------



## Goblin

^ Has one on wheels so he can move it from room to room


----------



## Haunted Spider

^wishes for one of the extra thigh masters


----------



## Goblin

^ Wishes he had a giant exercise wheel


----------



## Haunted Spider

I do want a hampster wheel. That would be awesome to run it and then hang on and go around in a circle. hmm... good haunt idea actually. 

^secretly wears pink underwear.


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears pinks with big red hearts on it


----------



## Spooky1

^ wears pink holey underwear on his head when going out in public.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks you need to bless underwear to make it holey:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

^ blames the washing machine for the holes in my underwear


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks you must wear holey underwear to church on Sunday


----------



## Haunted Spider

^ tries to defer to other peoples underwear problems to hide the fact he wears pink underwear.


----------



## Spooky1

^ wears underwear pulled up to his chest


----------



## SuperCreep31

^ takes the credit for all of Roxy's work while he sits around and does nothing.


----------



## Goblin

^ Took all of Roxy's cradit cards and bought props with them


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to pass bad checks at Wallmart


----------



## debbie5

^thinks underwear is funtowear.


----------



## Spooky1

^ goes commando, so is having no fun


----------



## badger

Wonders why people still wear underwear...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ thinks he's being stalked by heirloom tomatoes.


----------



## debbie5

^can't afford colonics, so uses shaken beer in a bottle


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Hates valentines cards


----------



## debbie5

(Ummm..that is true! Waste of money...but I still get them..LOL. Cuz I'm SO SWEET!)

^bites the chocolates in half to see what's inside, then puts the yucky ones back in the box...


----------



## Haunted Spider

(Actually I bite the chocolate in half and if I don't like it I say here, and give it to my wife which she thinks is sweet that I am sharing but really I just want a different piece.)

^gave a goeduck as a valentines gift


----------



## Goblin

^Gave his heart as a Valentines gift


----------



## Spooky1

^ has no heart


----------



## Goblin

^ Is hording all the little candy hearts


----------



## Haunted Spider

^mixed in the adult themed candy hearts at the local toy store.


----------



## debbie5

^broke a nail


----------



## Haunted Spider

^ is almost too young for the forums.


----------



## debbie5

^ infant


----------



## RoxyBlue

^eats nails for breakfast


----------



## Spooky1

^ is rooting for the poodles in the Westminster dog show


----------



## Goblin

^ Knows when it's raining cats and dogs cause he always
steps in a poodle


----------



## autumnghost

^just gave me a good laugh when I needed it


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never forgets that this game is about telling a lie


----------



## debbie5

^virgin


----------



## Spooky1

^ is CIA agent investigating Amish high tech weapons smuggling ring.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^wants to steal debbie's avatar.


----------



## autumnghost

RoxyBlue said:


> ^never forgets that this game is about telling a lie


Ooops I plead menopause.

^went ice skating naked


----------



## RoxyBlue

^took a video and posted it on YouTube


----------



## Spooky1

^ knows how to post videos on YouTube


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stars in many videos on YouTube


----------



## debbie5

^paints self with Elmers glue, rolls in dryer lint and dances on youtube


----------



## Spooky1

^ sells dryer lint on Ebay


----------



## debbie5

^champion watermelon seed spitter


----------



## Night Watchman

^wanted to be debbie6 but couldn't count that high.


----------



## Spooky1

^ kidnapped Debbie1 thru 4.


----------



## scareme

^wouldn't pay ransom on debbies1-4


----------



## Goblin

^ Was attacked by a horde of zombie chipmunks


----------



## scareme

We did have a squirrel in the ceiling tonight, but I don't know if it was a Zombie.

^smokes grass, too bad it's fescue.


----------



## Goblin

^ Won't swim in the ocean unless she's wearing her lucky ham


----------



## Haunted Spider

^ paints his toenails


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses toenail clippings in his props


----------



## Spooky1

^ uses human toes in her props


----------



## RoxyBlue

^donated the toes


----------



## Spooky1

^ slipped me a Mickey, before said donation.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears Mickey Mouse boxer shorts


----------



## Haunted Spider

^wants to vacation at disney world without the kids.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^knows who all the married people are here on the Forum


----------



## Haunted Spider

^sets up traps for forum members to pick on Spooky and then reveals the truth.


----------



## debbie5

^denture wearer


----------



## Goblin

^ Is coming out with a new line of tuna flavored snack cakes


----------



## Haunted Spider

^sleeps during the day and forum lurks all night.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(actually, I think that's true:googly)

^is afraid of azaleas


----------



## Haunted Spider

only the bees and spiders that hide in them. 

^Bans forum members who are closest to her post record.


----------



## Spooky1

^ is the cause of global warming.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives on an asteroid


----------



## debbie5

^lives on a hemorrhoid a la Seuss' dustspeck ("Horton Hears A Hem")


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a professional weed whacker


----------



## debbie5

^amateur gynecologist

("OKay! OKAY! THAT just CROSSED THE LINE!..I'm telling ya...that chick's not right...I'm sending a message to the moderator...")


----------



## Spooky1

^ styles her hair in the fashion of Marge Simpson


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Noticed the arrow points at my avatar hmm....not above my post but me. 


^ calls in sick only on Fridays with nice weather.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^makes prank phone calls to the Vatican


----------



## Goblin

^ Got lost following the Yellow Brick Road


----------



## debbie5

^prefers Oz over Ozzie..what a shame. 





Bass player...meeowrr..


----------



## Goblin

^ Made the Wizard lizard gizzard pie


----------



## Haunted Spider

I hate the wizard of oz actually. 

^spiked the tin mans make up making him sick.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Ah, shocking! Nobody hates the Wizard!:googly

^exchanged Toto for a wolverine when Dorothy wasn't looking


----------



## Haunted Spider

^put acid in the water bucket for dorthy to throw.


----------



## Goblin

^ Put rockets on the witches broomstick


----------



## scareme

^pulled back the curtain.


----------



## Goblin

^ Was one of the winged monkeys


----------



## Haunted Spider

^admitted he was a winged monkey but not putting an arrow to the post above.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was the guy driving the horse of a different color


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Bans people for a 2 day period just for the lols.


----------



## debbie5

^is really a snuggler.


----------



## Goblin

Spiderclimber said:


> ^admitted he was a winged monkey but not putting an arrow to the post above.


^ Needs stronger glasses


----------



## Haunted Spider

^edits posts to convince people they need glasses..... appointment available at 2:30? Ok I will take it.


----------



## Spooky1

^ smears Vaseline on others glasses.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^puts talc powder in hair dryers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns a zombie beauty shop


----------



## Spooky1

^ is hairstylist to the B-movie stars


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a zombie hair stylist


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Attacks girl scouts to take their cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is head of a group of vigilante Girl Scouts


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes to dress up as a Girl scout.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^ used to be a girl scout.


----------



## debbie5

^unable to tie a sheepshank.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^doesn't like the sheepshank but prefers the square knot, figure 8, two half hitches, and tautline.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is getting all tied up in knots


----------



## Haunted Spider

^can't tie a knot to save his life. (uses velcro shoes)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^walks backwards when window shopping at the mall


----------



## autumnghost

^walks on hands while shopping for windows at Lowes


----------



## Haunted Spider

^uses the motorized carts just long enough to park them sideways in an isle.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has 127 grocery carts stored in his backyard


----------



## debbie5

^has one hazelnut stored in her cheek


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^cornered the market on pistachios just in time for National Pistachio Day


----------



## Spooky1

^ buys pistachios on the black market


----------



## Goblin

^ Tried to breed pistachios with cocanuts.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^can only spell pistachios with the help of microsoft word.


----------



## debbie5

^ has noticed resemblance between a pistachio & a parrot's tongue.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^parrots everything her husband says


----------



## debbie5

^gives husband the bills


----------



## RoxyBlue

^bills her husband for housekeeping services


----------



## debbie5

^sometimes calls her husband "Bill".


----------



## Evil Queen

^ owns a duck named Bill.


----------



## Spooky1

^ teaches a class in Duck and Cover


----------



## Goblin

^ Covers ducks in class


----------



## Haunted Spider

^blames imaginary ducks to cover up when he ....ahem...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^walks like a duck


----------



## Spooky1

^ went to Peking to get some duck


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Walked into a bar, forgot to duck


----------



## Spooky1

^ his favorite game is full contact duck, duck, goose.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^baked four-and-twenty geese into a pie


----------



## Goblin

^ Missed her pet geese and started to cry


----------



## Haunted Spider

^feeds the geese alkaseltzer to see if they puff up.


----------



## Spooky1

^ had to clean up after the exploding geese


----------



## RoxyBlue

^created a viral video of exploding geese on YouTube


----------



## Haunted Spider

^youtubed exploding Geese to see if she could insert a video clip above.


----------



## Goblin

^ Sold the exploding geese to terrorists by accident


----------



## autumnghost

^ exchanged unexploded dud geese for egg grenades


----------



## Haunted Spider

^gave the egg grenades to her children for easter thinking they were the reeses peanut butter eggs.


----------



## Spooky1

^ doesn't realize eggs are weapons of mess destruction.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wins the "Egg on Your Face" award for a bad pun


----------



## morbidmike

^talks to ducks


----------



## Goblin

^ Walks like a duck


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Has an extensive rubber ducky collection.


----------



## Spooky1

^ favorite song is Rubber Ducky.


----------



## Goblin

^ Pronounces it Wubber Ducky


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Loves Elmer Fudd and imitates him any time he can.


----------



## Spooky1

^ owns a mansion and a yacht.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hijacked Spiderclimber's yacht and sailed it to Tahiti


----------



## Haunted Spider

^got attacked by pirates on the way to tahiti. Now wishes she would have taken the mansion instead.


----------



## Spooky1

^ hired IMU and Pirate Lady to hijack yachts on the high seas.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hijacked all of IMU's props while he and Pirate Lady were on the high seas


----------



## Goblin

^ Fired a broadside across the living room at him!


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Used a broadsword to cut down the cannon operator.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^climbed up to the crows nest so he could drop water ballons on the other pirates


----------



## autumnghost

^carved "Roxy was here" on the poop deck


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^trained the pirate monkey mascot to throw poop on the poop deck


----------



## PirateLady

^ trained pirate parrot to take all props back to IMU and PirateLady


----------



## Haunted Spider

^ hid the props from IMU to make an insurance claim on lost property


----------



## Goblin

^Is searching for the legendary Lost Dutchman's prop mine


----------



## Haunted Spider

^created a webpage on the dutchman's prop mine just to mess with forum members.


----------



## Goblin

^ Was the first one to sign up


----------



## PirateLady

^hacked the webpage to mess with everyone's mind


----------



## Spooky1

^ ferries dead web pages to Davey Jones locker.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^left his dirty socks in Davy Jones' locker


----------



## Haunted Spider

^used the locker to store props


----------



## Goblin

^ Is thinking of using his body parts as props


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^has used his body parts for props


----------



## Goblin

^ Sold his body parts for cash


----------



## Haunted Spider

^ secretly cross dresses on Friday nights.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^advises cross dressers on appropriate fashions


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^thinks victorian mourning jewelry is still in fashion


----------



## Haunted Spider

^ is going to donate her car to PETA for spiders.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a PETA member and put the spiders in the gas tanks so he could get a free car:googly:


----------



## Goblin

^ The spiders hotwired her car and stole it


----------



## Marrow

^Sat at the computer for 72 minutes working out a smart thing to say about the person above them.


----------



## Marrow

^is so crazy he decides to insult himself.


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears a personalized straight jacket


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ wishes his straight jacket was personalized like Marrow's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was responsible for closing the straits of Malaya


----------



## Spooky1

^ was backup singer for Dire Straights


----------



## Goblin

^Backed up over the Dire Straights singers


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^claimed to have slept with the Dire Straights singers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^arranged surreptitious assignations for members of Dire Straights


----------



## Goblin

^arranged surreptitious assassinations of members of Dire Straights


----------



## Haunted Spider

^rephrases peoples words to twist into a new meaning.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has absolutely no imagination


----------



## Haunted Bayou

(how did you know?)

^Tried unsuccessfully to swim across the Bering Strait


----------



## Goblin

^ Invented the potato chip peeler


----------



## scareme

^raises goats in the bathroom.


----------



## Goblin

^ Races goats in the bathroom


----------



## scareme

^pictures people in their underwear while listening to The Beatles.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^prefers the Beach Boys over Midnight Syndicate


----------



## RoxyBlue

^eats the center out of peanut butter & jelly sandwiches


----------



## Spooky1

^ doesn't really know me


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has no brain:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

^ ate my brain :zombie:


----------



## Haunted Spider

^is now a zombie without a brain.


----------



## Goblin

^Is a disembodied brain


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Sings "If I only had a brain" in the shower each day.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^flushed the toilet so Goblin got a scalding hot shower


----------



## morbidmike

^showers in the toilet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^put a rubber duckie in the bidet


----------



## Haunted Spider

^haha. that was funny roxy. 

^put a drinking fountain sign on the bidet


----------



## Goblin

^ Filled a bucket with water and called it a poor man's wishing well


----------



## morbidmike

^threw all his coins in the wishing well then made a wish to be wealthy


----------



## Haunted Spider

^collects wishing well coins to fund bucky buys


----------



## Spooky1

^ took a pee in the wishing well when no one was looking.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^used up all the toilet paper


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^never replaces the empty toilet paper roll


----------



## autumnghost

^steals toilet paper from hotels


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ will be turning into a super werewolf tomorrow night due to the super moon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives on the far side of the moon


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to moon the neighbors


----------



## Haunted Spider

^ mooned the moon to say he did.


----------



## Spooky1

^ turns into a werewolf whenever someone drops their pants


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never makes me laugh


----------



## debbie5

^points and laughs when someone drops their pants.


----------



## Goblin

^ Points and laughs at what she sees in the mirror


----------



## debbie5

^makes old ladies cry


----------



## Haunted Spider

^is one of those old ladies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is afraid of heirloom tomatoes


----------



## Spooky1

^ believes killer tomatoes are stalking her


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks his toes are plotting to kill him


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Afraid to cut his toenails


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has no toes


----------



## Spooky1

^ supposes her toeses are roses.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^supposes erroneously like Moses did


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Ruins rhyming games


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dances like Gene Kelly


----------



## Haunted Spider

^secretly wishes she could dance like Gene Kelly


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, that's actually true. He was an amazing dancer


^auditioned for "Dancing with the Stars"


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ reads Victor Hugo novels in the bathroom


----------



## Goblin

^ Reads Victor Hugo novels while auditioning for dancing with the stars


----------



## Haunted Spider

^voted all 10 times for dancing with the stars last night.


----------



## PirateLady

^auditioned for dancing with the stars.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dances on the roof when the moon is full


----------



## debbie5

^shows off her full moon at dances


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes to break furniture, while break dancing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^forgot where he put the couch after rearranging the furniture


----------



## PirateLady

^changed mind and moved furniture back


----------



## Spooky1

^ sits on the floor, because the dogs use the furniture.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sits on the dog because she's soft and fluffy


----------



## debbie5

^moves the furniture and then pretends she is Helen Keller & tries to braille-read the hollows in the rug


----------



## Goblin

^ Pretends she's a blind furniture mover


----------



## PirateLady

^ loves playing all this forum games


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks this is the "Little White Truth" game:googly:


----------



## debbie5

^dancing queen


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Drama queen


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to be Queen for a Day and earn valuable prizes


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ Listens to Queen while polishing the silver


----------



## debbie5

^sings "alive alive ohhhh" to the cockles and mussels


----------



## Goblin

^ Tap dances withcockroaches and mooses


----------



## autumnghost

^ Cha chas with mices and gooses


----------



## debbie5

^tangoes with mangoes and spruces


----------



## Haunted Spider

^is having an avatar identity crisis


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a birdhouse


----------



## PirateLady

^builds birdhouses for a living


----------



## RoxyBlue

^helps people accessorize their birdhouses


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ has a large collection of cuckoo clocks


----------



## debbie5

^has a hat made of reindeer hoooves


----------



## Spooky1

^ has hoofless reindeer stalking you


----------



## Goblin

^Didn't get to play any of the reindeer games


----------



## Haunted Spider

^Wore a red nose to be anti social.


----------



## PirateLady

^tried to fly like the reindeer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole the reindeer and put pirate hats on them for her yard haunt


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^hangs upside down in her attic


----------



## Spooky1

^ sleeps in a coffin in her basement


----------



## Goblin

^ Sleeps hanging upside down in the closet


----------



## debbie5

^prefers to stay in the closet concerning his raging case of heterosexuality..DONT ASK, DON'T TELL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^switches price tags on produce in the grocery store


----------



## Goblin

^Throws produce at the cashiers


----------



## debbie5

^hollows out the spaghetti squash at the store and shoves it in a ziploc bag & takes it home without paying....


----------



## Goblin

^ Uses pumpkins for bowling balls


----------



## debbie5

^likes the produce girl who has those big melons


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to squeeze the melons:googly:


----------



## debbie5

^likes to squeeze the Charmin.


----------



## PirateLady

^has a squeezebox


----------



## RoxyBlue

^shadow boxes for exercise


----------



## debbie5

^exercises her right to party.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^wrote the word "party" in her post but was thinking "paaaartayyyy"


----------



## Goblin

^ Mistook partayyyyy for pottyyyyyyy


----------



## Haunted Bayou

(cuz of the poopies)

^tried to develop pizza in a can


----------



## Spooky1

^ spent her life savings trying to invent dehydrated water


----------



## Goblin

^ Put sand, salt, and water in a box and tried to sell it as "Instant Beach"


----------



## PirateLady

^bought a rabbit for easter and waited on it to poop jellybeans.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^blows up Easter peeps in the microwave and blames it on the dog


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^blames everything else on the dawg


----------



## Goblin

^ Names her dog blameless


----------



## RoxyBlue

^blames himself for everything


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to show her neighbors a full moon once a month


----------



## Zurgh

↑ was convicted by a jury of his peers as guilty for ham smuggling, orangutan provoking, and lobster hustling of the first degree and sentenced to 30 days of community service in the royal hamster stables. He has never been the same since...


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks he can turn invisible cause people pay no attention to him


----------



## debbie5

^braIDS NOSTRIL HAIRS


----------



## RoxyBlue

^breathes through her eyes


----------



## Spooky1

^ has eyes on the back of her head


----------



## RoxyBlue

(all women do)

^never steals the covers


----------



## debbie5

^never covers the steel..George "The Animal" Steele...(LOL)


----------



## Goblin

^ Blew up the still she had hidden in the girl's bathroom


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks micro-breweries make very small beers.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ has a secret life. He moonlights as the Hamburglar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually Mayor McCheese


----------



## Spooky1

^ wants to change her avatar to Grimace


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks Mr. Potato Head is one of her neighbors


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^spends his free time as a flasher in the old folks home


----------



## RoxyBlue

^takes flash pictures of flashers in old folks' homes


----------



## Zurgh

↑ has been widely accepted as the prime authority on gopher rustling.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^is the president of the gopher rights protection group.


----------



## Goblin

^ Tried to brand all the rustled gophers


----------



## Lymans Terms

^ used "Gopher-Kill" on a "Whack-a-Mole" game.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^dresses up as a gopher so he can attend the Furries Convention


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps 37 gophers in her kitchen pantry


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a stuffed gopher autographed by Bill Murray.


----------



## Goblin

^ Has Bill Murray stuffed in the living room


----------



## Zurgh

↑ shamelessly sells sorry sea shells by the sea shore in Salmon sandals.


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses up as a girl scout and sells plastic cookies


----------



## Spooky1

^ Dresses up as a cookie and sells Girl Scouts. Revenge is sweet!


----------



## debbie5

^likes to dress in girl's dresses....(tee hee).


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^takes pictures of spooky1 and publishes them to Cross Dressers Pent house Magazine!


----------



## Goblin

^ Buys the first issue with the pictures in it


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Lives in an iron tree house owned by a muskrat named Hubert.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^collects rents for Hubert


----------



## Spooky1

^ wanted to be Deputy Dawg when she grew up.


----------



## morbidmike

^sleeps in a plastic bag in Roxys sock drawer


----------



## debbie5

^is attending local New Kids On The Block Reunion tour...in secret.

So he can wear his acid wash pleated jeans and neon yellow mesh shirt.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ has discovered some secret alchemy allowing her to construct an army of ham golems to take over the local super walmart as part of her master plan to ruin Mayday for the citizens of her fair city.


----------



## Spooky1

^ is completely sane.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^finds tape measures to be a complete mystery


----------



## Zurgh

↑ was recently crowned Queen of the Cantaloupe Macaques on an uncharted island some where near the Cheese Island Republic.


----------



## Goblin

^ Raised cantalopes as pets


----------



## scareme

^never had a pet because of his fear of being attacked in his sleep.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sleeps in the dog's bed when it isn't looking


----------



## scareme

^collects lint from co-workers belly buttons.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^buys belly button lint wholesale


----------



## Spooky1

^ killed Osoma Bin Laden


----------



## Zurgh

↑ tickles baby alligators for his own fiendish pleasure.


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes Peanut buter and jellyfish sandwiches


----------



## Guest

^sleeps with a teddy bear


----------



## Rahnefan

^ accidental castration cos he had an axe to grind


...(axe...grind)...


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes the feel of oatmeal in his shoes.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ leads an acting & acrobatic troop better known as 'Steamy's Mug'.


----------



## Goblin

^Was one of the original members of the Lollypop Gin


----------



## scareme

^Played HR Pufnstuf on TV.


----------



## Spooky1

^ played Witchiepoo


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ poo-poos the idea of witches


----------



## Zurgh

↑ is the top secret leader of the International Sorceresses Guild, Unlimited, Inc.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is too vain to wear reading glasses


----------



## scareme

^sleeps hanging from a rafter.


----------



## Goblin

^ Sleeps in the closet


----------



## debbie5

^likes to dress in women's clothes and hang out at the bars.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to press wildflowers and have buttered scones for tea


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a Lumber Jack, leaping from tree to tree!


----------



## scareme

^has no imagination.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^imagines everyone is tweeting about her secret life


----------



## Goblin

^ Once sharpened knives for Jack the Ripper


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Slaps elk uncontrollably, at first sight, due to a nervous condition suffered during his early years.


----------



## Goblin

^ Keeps elephants in his basement


----------



## Zurgh

↑ keeps giving me more elephants to cram in my basemen, no mater what I tell him.


----------



## Goblin

^ Crams elephants into his basemen


----------



## Zurgh

↑ lives in a parallel dimension where elephants are overcrowding 'there' earth, and plots to relieve there problem by pushing it onto our world, starting with my limited pole cat farm's basement and the hired basemen's... empty spaces!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^secretly wants to live in that parallel universe


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is afraid of parallel lines


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ afraid to cross the 38th parallel


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks he's a North Korean agent


----------



## Goblin

^ Trys to use bats to carry mail


----------



## Zurgh

↑ makes up the lyrics for insync, sponge bob, & Hanna Montana.


----------



## Spooky1

^ lives in a pineapple under the sea.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is afraid of candied yams


----------



## Zurgh

↑ absorbent and yellow and porous is she!


----------



## Goblin

^ Asked the pet shop if they could order winged monkeys


----------



## Zurgh

↑ stole Felix the cats bag of tricks as part of his dastardly plan to create a monopoly on the local flower market so he could run up the price of daisies.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dresses like Daisy Mae


----------



## Spooky1

^ wears daisies in her hair


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Pushes up daisies


----------



## Spooky1

^ eats the daisies.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ keeps howler monkeys to make beautiful music for him to sleep to.


----------



## Goblin

^ Howls at monkeys for playing music too loud


----------



## Spooky1

^ glues wings onto monkeys and throws them off buildings while screaming, "fly my pretties"!


----------



## Goblin

^ Uses their bodies for props


----------



## debbie5

^dresses like Jethro Bodine...rope belt 'n' all.


----------



## PirateLady

^likes Jethro Bodine and his cement pond


----------



## Spooky1

Wants to be Granny when she grows old


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a secret crush on Mrs Drysdale


----------



## Goblin

^ Use to date Sonny Drysdale


----------



## Zurgh

↑ just opened his new business, bikini car wash! Unfortunately, bikinis don't work very well to scrub cars with...


----------



## RoxyBlue

...had his car washed 37 times last week


----------



## Goblin

^ Keeps the Wicked Witch of the West's remains in a jar in the refrigerator


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Is a well known masked wrestler, known as El Gobbo Extremo in the lucha libre circuit.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a well know Cereal Killer that stalks breakfast tables


----------



## Zurgh

↑ is my nefarious partner in crime, getaway driver, bomb disposal expert, podiatrist, and florist. He also supplies me with Illicit mackerel on the sly...


----------



## Goblin

^ Pats himself on the back for spelling nefarious correctly


----------



## Spooky1

^ actually lives in India and works in a call center for Walmart.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^crank calls Walmart employees


----------



## debbie5

^rents a RV and parks it in WalMart's parking lot for a week's vacation


----------



## Spooky1

^ is the greeter at said Walmart.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^rides the shopping carts in Walmart's parking lot


----------



## Goblin

^ Raises merry-go-round horses


----------



## Zurgh

▲ dreams of one day being more than an organ grinders monkey...


----------



## Spooky1

^ has an organ grinder that he actually uses to grind organs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a fear of church organs


----------



## Goblin

^ Collects church organs


----------



## Zurgh

↑ is filled with self transplanted orangutan organs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears a lovely shirt made of organza on Tuesdays


----------



## Spooky1

^ makes props using the ancient art of origami.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ drools uncontrollably at the sound of these 2 words... "Meat Saw", and has been kicked out of all markets & butcher shops due to his "Meat Saw" obsession.


----------



## Goblin

^ Makes props out of potatoes


----------



## PirateLady

^ Makes zombies out of the neighbors


----------



## RoxyBlue

^invites the neighbors over for a zombie cookout


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks zombies make the best bar-b-que.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^puts Jack Daniels brand barbeque sauce on all his zombies


----------



## Devil

^likes to sample the Jack Daniels before the BBQ


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole my shot glass


----------



## Spooky1

^ keeps hiding my glass eye.


----------



## debbie5

^shoots a mean game of marbles with glass eye


----------



## Goblin

^ Uses gallstones for marbles


----------



## debbie5

^uses warm baked potatos as bicep implants.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^served Goblin's biceps with sour cream and butter


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^Attended dominatrix school and graduated top in the class.


----------



## Spooky1

Haunted Bayou said:


> ^Attended dominatrix school and graduated top in the class.


I thought these were suppose to be lies? :googly: 

^Has a side business in selling dominatrix wear.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is Haunted Bayou's biggest customer


----------



## debbie5

^cracks the whip better than Devo.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^owns a flower pot hat colletion (Devo Line)


----------



## Goblin

^ Has one of their own


----------



## debbie5

^bunion owner


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a talking Bunion named Paul


----------



## PirateLady

^ has a stuffed blue ox.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is stepmother to a fox


----------



## Spooky1

^ has been lounging around doing nothing lately.


----------



## debbie5

^ is a lounge lizard.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^owns a different color feather boa for each day of the week.


----------



## Goblin

^ Was strangled by their pet boa Crusher


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^Rases earthworms for fun and profit


----------



## debbie5

^makes a human sized nest each spring out of dried grasses and worm mud.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps hoping Haunted Bayou will lay some eggs in that nest


----------



## Goblin

^ Holds cockroach races ever Saturday


----------



## debbie5

^holds germinating egg sac in his mouth.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a six-foot long braid coiled on top of her head


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^Would prefer to cook breakfast on Sunday Morning


----------



## Spooky1

^ invited her neighbors over for a barbeque .... as the main course.


----------



## debbie5

^likes to look in the mirror and make squinty, smiley eyes just like Wayne Newton.


----------



## Goblin

^ Thought munchkins was a snack food in Oz


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ Went to see "_Chocolat_" and didn't tell anybody


----------



## Spooky1

^ snuggles with a life size Johnny Depp blow up doll.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^gave Haunted Bayou my life size Johnny Depp blow up doll:googly:


----------



## Bone To Pick

^wears her Johnny Depp t-shirt inside-out to keep him even closer to her


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is Johnny Depp in real life


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a clone I made of Bettie Page.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps stealng my Bettie Page stiletto heels


----------



## debbie5

^cuts wardrobe costs in 1/2 with Spooky1.


----------



## Goblin

^ Cuts her wardrobe in half with a pair of shears


----------



## debbie5

^cuticle chewer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a morbid fear of apple seeds


----------



## debbie5

^dog ear biter


----------



## Spooky1

^ washes her dog with her tongue.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Spooky1 said:


> ^ snuggles with a life size Johnny Depp blow up doll.


How did you know? 

^sells Amway


----------



## Goblin

^ Bowls overhand


----------



## debbie5

(LOL @ "Sells Amway)

^is not really a Goblin but an unattractive midgie


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has an extensive collection of toilet roll cardboard tubes


----------



## Haunted Bayou

(^how can you win the $20 dollar prop challenge without them?)

^has a life sized cardboard cut-out of Mini-Me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has sharks with frikkin' laser beams on their heads in her bathtub


----------



## PirateLady

^pretends she really likes shark pants


----------



## debbie5

^prefers her men without sharks, pants or sharkpants.


----------



## Spooky1

^ plotting to steal my shark pants.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears sharkskin boots with his shark pants when dining out


----------



## debbie5

^hopefully wears a shark shirt as well...


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks pool sharks live in swimming pools.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plays jacks with pool sharks


----------



## debbie5

^knows Jack.


----------



## Goblin

^ Doesn't know Jack


----------



## debbie5

^drinks Jack.


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to change her name to Jack5


----------



## debbie5

^wants to jump over a candlestick.


----------



## Spooky1

Dug a pit on the other side of the candle.


----------



## Goblin

Filled in the pit so no oe would fall in it


----------



## PirateLady

^ lit the candle


----------



## Spooky1

^ burns the candle at both ends


----------



## RoxyBlue

^puts lit candles in his ears and claims to be imitating a pole lamp


----------



## debbie5

^puts small dabs of kielbasa drippings in a jar, adds a bit of cotton, lights it and makes a Pole lamp.


----------



## Goblin

^ Covers herself in wax and claims she's a candle


----------



## PirateLady

^forgets where she put the wick


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a wicked fairy godmother trapped in the attic


----------



## PirateLady

^ has a monster under her bed


----------



## Spooky1

^ rents out the monster under her bed


----------



## PirateLady

^uses money to buy shark pants.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tells people her appendectomy scar is actually a shark bite


----------



## Goblin

^ Talks to a hand puppet that looks just like her and is named Rocksy


----------



## debbie5

^likes old Jerry Lewis movies.


----------



## 5artist5

debbie5 has 4 sisters named debbie.


----------



## Goblin

^ Bowls overhand


----------



## debbie5

^chews other people's hangnails


----------



## Spooky1

^ collects toe cheese


----------



## debbie5

^has made a sweater from spun dog fur


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the top fashion model for the spun dog fur sweater industry


----------



## Goblin

^ Owns stock in the spun dog fur sweater industry


----------



## Spooky1

^ shears neighbors dogs as they sleep, to sell to dog fur sweater industry


----------



## Goblin

^ Pretends to be dog catcher to get dogs for the dog fur sweater industry


----------



## debbie5

^perma-banned from the dog fur sweater industry for purposely misrepresenting his self-harvested ear hair as poodle fur.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^believes the zucchini in the refrigerator is plotting against her


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks potatoes are spying on her


----------



## debbie5

^does puppet shows for the blind


----------



## Spooky1

^ runs a pornographic shadow puppet theater.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sits in the front row:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

^ throws Jujubes at me from the back row. :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps blocking the screen with his hat


----------



## Goblin

^ Is trying to get the movie rights


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ wears a trench coat to the theater


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks Goblin is actually Pee Wee Herman


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a crush on Howdy Doody


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to get a date with Dale Evans


----------



## debbie5

^went kayaking with the Ty-D-Bowl man


----------



## RoxyBlue

^put the squeeze on Mr Whipple


----------



## Spooky1

^ was caught squeezing the Charmin.


----------



## Goblin

^ Was caught squeezing the melons


----------



## debbie5

^ u wish


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes to wear a bunny suit with a tutu.


----------



## Death's Door

^likes to run around in his birthday suit.


----------



## morbidmike

^ had to send her birthday suit to the cleaners


----------



## RoxyBlue

^grills pork burgers for family outings


----------



## morbidmike

^ grills family to feed the pigs


----------



## debbie5

^grilled Obama about his birth certificate


----------



## morbidmike

^lives in a soup can


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hosts Tupperware parties


----------



## morbidmike

^is a minnow trainer at sea world


----------



## debbie5

^has a nipple ring


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a nose ring


----------



## morbidmike

^ used his boogers to glue the handle back on to his fav coffee cup


----------



## Spooky1

^ forming a reaper hit squad to do his bidding.


----------



## morbidmike

^isnt a very good liar


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't know how to change a tire


----------



## debbie5

^has a duct tape bra


----------



## Goblin

^ Was one of the Campbell Soup kids


----------



## morbidmike

^invented fire and then the wheel


----------



## debbie5

^has a third nipple


----------



## morbidmike

^is nicknamed mikes 3rd nipple


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears a toupee made of rat hair


----------



## morbidmike

^sleeps in a nest of spooky1's back hair


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to change his name to Morbid Goober


----------



## morbidmike

wants to start a home for ageing pet rocks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to press wildflowers


----------



## Night Watchman

^ refuses to water her garden.


----------



## morbidmike

^wears black sox with white sandals


----------



## Spooky1

^ wears leather chaps to work, and nothing else.


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses as Mr. Potato Head


----------



## morbidmike

^ wears a magical tutu that makes him dance like Fred Astaire


----------



## Night Watchman

^ has a blow up Ginger Rogers doll.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a herd of horses, all named Trigger


----------



## morbidmike

^has never herd of a horse


----------



## Spooky1

^ goes by the name Mongo


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has deep feelings for Sheriff Bart


----------



## debbie5

^enjoys the occasional Candygram


----------



## Goblin

^ Eats telegrams


----------



## morbidmike

^ate the messenger


----------



## RoxyBlue

^monster mudded one of the neighbors to make a sewer dweller


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for giving Mike ideas like that.

Oops, ^ slipped me a Micky to make me forget what thread I was on.


----------



## PirateLady

^forgot which game he was playing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^lies about lying


----------



## Spooky1

^ has no problem with people swapping your for you're.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^does not know me very well


----------



## Night Watchman

^has no clue who she is.


----------



## debbie5

^is trying to read Roxy in braille.


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants the Dick and Jane books made into a movie


----------



## morbidmike

^made a big pot of possum and **** stew last night


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a bad case of Pink Eye, and is trying to blame it on his reaper.


----------



## morbidmike

^ like's to row a little too much


----------



## Night Watchman

^ thinks he is Captain of the Orca


----------



## Goblin

^Captains a toy ship in a rain barrel


----------



## morbidmike

^made a movie about sock monkeys


----------



## PirateLady

^keeps sock monkeys in his bed side table for those quiet times.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to sock the monkeys at the zoo when no one is looking


----------



## Spooky1

^ was the writer for Laugh-In that came up with, Sock it to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs around the house shouting "Here comes da judge, here comes da judge"


----------



## morbidmike

^likes to call Spooky1 Mr Kotta


----------



## Night Watchman

^auditioned for Laugh-in but wasn't funny enough.


----------



## morbidmike

^ was the face of the mule on Hee Haw muhahahhahaahahahahahah sorry this is mean please do not show this post to children of any age....public service announcement


----------



## Night Watchman

^was the inspiration for the Hee Haw song "Where O' Where are you tonight"


----------



## Goblin

^ Was the inspiration for Barney Fife


----------



## PirateLady

^was the inspiration for Lambchop


----------



## Night Watchman

^ is having a secret relationship with Black Beard.


----------



## debbie5

^takes contents of Ped Egg and uses it as one would use ..parmesan cheese.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is the 5th unsucessful clone of Little Debbie


----------



## morbidmike

^ is a termite farmer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^bought a ticket for Ginger so she could go on a three hour cruise


----------



## stagehand1975

haunted houses make me pee


----------



## morbidmike

^ is totally in the loop of this game LOL


----------



## Spooky1

^ never wants to be offensive


----------



## scareme

^played offense for the Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## Goblin

^ Played on a fence with a tomcat


----------



## Night Watchman

^auditioned to be a bunny in the Playboy Club.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^actually lives in New Jersey


----------



## scareme

^wishes she lived in New Jersey.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a vacation home in New Jersey


----------



## Night Watchman

^scared to go to New Jersey


----------



## Goblin

^ Scared to look under the bed


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks the cast of Jersey Shore is under his bed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^spray painted smiley faces on all the toll booths in New Jersey


----------



## scareme

^got a ticket for running the toll booths in Jersey.


----------



## debbie5

^sleeps on jersey knit sheets..that are orange & from the thrift store.


----------



## Goblin

^ Sleeps on burlap sacks


----------



## Night Watchman

^sleeps upside down.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never sleeps at all


----------



## morbidmike

only sleeps with her leather face mask on


----------



## Goblin

^ Sleeps once every three months


----------



## Night Watchman

^has yet to wake up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^asks strangers for quarters so he can buy a clue


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks she's Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a man crush on Robert Downey Jr


----------



## morbidmike

^has a crush on Morbid Mike....what???? awwww I'm flattered


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a crush on Arnold the Pig


----------



## morbidmike

^has a crushed can collection


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a crushed ego :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to wear a sky blue leisure suit when dining out on Saturdays


----------



## highbury

^is quite fond of sky blue leisure suits


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^sells glitzy chains and fishnet undershirts to wear with sky blue leisure suits


----------



## Spooky1

^ had a wild party while I was off playing D&D


----------



## scareme

^danced to disco music at his senior prom.


----------



## morbidmike

^danced with a dinosaur at her senior prom ....LOL sorry I still luvz ya!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^invented fire


----------



## Goblin

^ Invented the wheel


----------



## morbidmike

^stole the plans to roxys wheel


----------



## Spooky1

^ tried to get a patent for the wheel


----------



## debbie5

Needs to upgrade from D & D and join the dark side of WoW...


----------



## Goblin

Gave into the darkside and nobody noticed


----------



## scareme

^Runs the Darkside, it's a roller rink.


----------



## morbidmike

^ is a roller rink bouncer


----------



## highbury

^ is a DJ at the same roller rink


----------



## scareme

^didn't I see you out on the floor in lime green skates?


----------



## highbury

^ overshadowed by the hot pink short shorts


----------



## scareme

^asked to borrow my shorts.


----------



## Spooky1

^ skates bottomless


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never says anything tasteless


----------



## morbidmike

^always taste's her words first


----------



## Goblin

^ Taught cavemen to dance


----------



## morbidmike

^cracked the secret language of kitty cats


----------



## Spooky1

^ invented the Cat-a-pult


----------



## highbury

^ but had cat-astrophic results


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is generally cat-atonic


----------



## Night Watchman

^blamed earthquake on loud music.


----------



## morbidmike

^worships a spoon


----------



## Goblin

^ Collects forks


----------



## morbidmike

^is the self proclaimed king of self help


----------



## RoxyBlue

^trains old ladies to help Boy Scouts cross the street


----------



## morbidmike

^has a voodoo doll of spooky1 and poked his tumm tumm with pins and made him sick


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells voodoo dolls of all the forum members


----------



## autumnghost

^spends hours sharpening pins for voodoo dolls


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to go do that voodoo that you do so well


----------



## Spooky1

^ teaches classes in voodoo in Haiti.


----------



## morbidmike

^is the person who orchestrated the strip mining of Haiti


----------



## RoxyBlue

^mines for gold in his backyard


----------



## morbidmike

^tried to lay stake on my claim


----------



## Goblin

^ The wolves claimed the steak and ate it


----------



## morbidmike

^trains wolf spiders to do laundry


----------



## RoxyBlue

^folded 1000 origami spiders because he thought it would bring him luck


----------



## Goblin

^ Hired winged monkeys to do her laundry


----------



## morbidmike

^is a black market winged monkey broker


----------



## debbie5

^imports Thai girls to do his mache work


----------



## RoxyBlue

^still writing computer programs in BASIC


----------



## debbie5

(LOL!)

^constantly mixes up UNIX and eunuchs.


----------



## bradndez

^has eunuchs do her bidding


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a store call tunics for eunuchs.


----------



## morbidmike

^is a professional sea urchin fisherman


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a great recipe for sea cucumber salad


----------



## debbie5

^lives in a pineapple under the sea.


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> ^ has a store call tunics for eunuchs.


LOL! I'm so easily amused.


----------



## Spooky1

^ works at Mr. Crab's shack, making Crabby patties.


----------



## debbie5

^Spooky1 Tentacles


----------



## Goblin

^ Has dragon wings


----------



## debbie5

^has worm slime


----------



## RoxyBlue

^buys pie for strangers at diners


----------



## Spooky1

^ tries to start pie fights


----------



## highbury

^ tries to eat pie charts


----------



## Spooky1

^ bellies up to bar charts.


----------



## bradndez

^charts his beer consumption


----------



## morbidmike

^measures his nose hairs


----------



## highbury

^ braids his nose hairs


----------



## morbidmike

^eats his boogers ewwwwww


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dated the Medusa when he was in high school


----------



## bradndez

^dated Morbid Mike in high school


----------



## debbie5

^reads high schooler's acne in Braille


----------



## Goblin

^Raises seeing eye squirrels for blind people


----------



## debbie5

^has all the episodes of Little House On The Prairie on CD and watches them daily, cuz he thinks Miss Beadle is HAWT

http://littlehouse.wikia.com/wiki/Eva_Beadle-Simms


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns waterfront property in Antarctica


----------



## Spooky1

^ believes she owns the Brooklyn bridge.


----------



## morbidmike

^only wears shark print under roo's


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a pet windup mouse


----------



## morbidmike

^lives on a diet of pork and beans cuz he uses methane to heat his house


----------



## Spooky1

^ is the creator of the burrito & bourbon diet


----------



## Goblin

^ Flys a Sopwith Camel that's actually a doghouse


----------



## morbidmike

^claims that camel milk is part of a healthy diet


----------



## Goblin

^ Milks camels


----------



## bradndez

^milks bulls


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps 37 cats under the front porch


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Actually owns three blue... dogs?


----------



## morbidmike

^raises penguins for underground penguin racing


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Is mad because he lost A LOT of money betting on underground penguin racing


----------



## Goblin

^ Gave the penguins illegal steroids


----------



## morbidmike

^ take penguin's to fancy restaurants because their already dressed up


----------



## MrGrimm

^Owns a fancy tuxedo with tails to fit in at said fancy penguin dinner party


----------



## highbury

^ was arrested at dinner in connection with an illegal penguin racing steroid operation


----------



## bradndez

^ runs around penguin dinner parties yelling "holy mackerel"


----------



## scareme

^wears roller skates to dinner parties.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ wears a tuxedo to roller derbies


----------



## scareme

^Skates in roller derbies wearing mini dresses.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Is jealous of my mini dresses


----------



## scareme

^thinks I'm jealous of his mini dress when it's really his legs I'm jealous of.


----------



## Goblin

^ Uses Munchkins as lawn gnomes


----------



## debbie5

^jelly sucker


----------



## MrGrimm

^is really Debbie4


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^sells Canadian-to-American translation guides to American tourists


----------



## MrGrimm

Haha 
^ Ruins people's sideline businesses that fund their haunt budgets!


----------



## morbidmike

^has two pet beavers that live in his water bed


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ just had one stuffed


----------



## Spooky1

^ has impure thoughts about large rodents.


----------



## MrGrimm

^Thinks Mickey Mouse is a real mouse (large rodent!)


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to dress like Mickey Mouse


----------



## MrGrimm

^ is like Donald Duck and wears no pants


----------



## morbidmike

^is Jimmy crack corn and he dont care


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay...this is just a mean/playful post...because I don't like to post mean things...but here goes.....

Morbid Mike likes to suck weird things up his facial straw........

Don't be mad, it is just a stupid post direction.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is always tasteful in what she says


----------



## debbie5

^wears clip on earrings


----------



## Spooky1

Actually Roxy doesn't have pierced ears.  So that wasn't a lie.

^ Goes native by wearing many neck rings to stretch her neck.


----------



## Goblin

^ Chucks wood with the woodchucks


----------



## debbie5

^mOTHER CHUCKER


----------



## MrGrimm

^has a CAPS LOCK addiction


----------



## debbie5

^envies my font size


----------



## MrGrimm

(LOL) ^Keeps flaunting her post count


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has tattoos that look like postmarks


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Isn't really _that _blue.


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks a Blue Moon has something to do with streaking in the Arctic.


----------



## MrGrimm

(LOL) ^Thinks a quarterback is a refund


----------



## morbidmike

^never buys groceries at the grocery store just makes a meal out of the free samples


----------



## MrGrimm

^ is jealous of my low cost Costco runs


----------



## Goblin

^ Dances with the devil in the pale moonlight


----------



## morbidmike

^watched the Michael Keaton Batman toooooooo many times


----------



## MrGrimm

^ doesn't know how to spell "toooooooo" as clearly one additional "o" is missing


----------



## Goblin

^ Banned for O counting


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ is obsessed with O's


----------



## Goblin

^ Tries to teach Cheerios to go snap, crackle, and pop!


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a cereal killer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hates bad puns


----------



## debbie5

^prefers her puns to be hot crossed.


----------



## Goblin

^ Prefers fun in the sun puns


----------



## Spooky1

^ has to use his toes to count


----------



## Goblin

^ Uses his to type with


----------



## MrGrimm

^ like toe cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

^knows the difference between the salad fork and the regular fork


----------



## Goblin

^ Uses a goldfish bowl as a crystal ball


----------



## MrGrimm

^ is a reality TV junkie


----------



## debbie5

^eats too little fiber & poops bricks

(Hi. I'm 8.)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a house made of poopy bricks


----------



## Spooky1

^ hangs little pine tree air fresheners on Debbie's house.


----------



## highbury

^ would huff and would puff and would blow Debbie's house down


----------



## scareme

^drives hot wired cars.


----------



## Goblin

^ Drives a hot wired kiddy car


----------



## MrGrimm

^ has the world's largest stolen hot wheels collection


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to go to Italy so he can do wheelies in St Peter's Square


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Thinks they can solve the DaVinci Code with a tiger striped golden retriever


----------



## debbie5

^goldfish petter


----------



## MrGrimm

^ conclusion jumper


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Flair Wearer


----------



## MrGrimm

^button masher


----------



## Goblin

^ Rides a unicycle everywhere they go


----------



## Zurgh

↑ has the worlds largest used clown shoe collection, but refuses to open his museum to the public due to an incident with 'Mr. Tickles'... a noted clown psychic.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ belongs in a museum!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^invented fire


----------



## MrGrimm

^ wrote the Twilight books


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sparkles like Twilight vampires


----------



## MrGrimm

^ buys obscene amounts of glitter to also sparkle like a Twilight vampire...


----------



## Zurgh

▲ thinks bathing in radioactive waste provides a good healthy glow to the skin.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in an empty tin can near the river


----------



## Spooky1

^ just pretends to like me. :googly:


----------



## Goblin

^ Once tried to murder his sock puppet


----------



## MrGrimm

^ keeps selling people used socks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^socks people in the arm every time he sees a Volkswagen Bug


----------



## MrGrimm

^ wears socks with little bugs on them


----------



## Spooky1

^ is responsible for every sock that has ever disappeared in driers.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Is your basic evil intergalactic overlord, stranded here on earth, trying to make the best of his 'Gilligan's Island-Esq' predicament...


----------



## debbie5

^vestal virgin


----------



## MrGrimm

^Blow-mold Halloween prop lover


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was a blucky in a former life


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is now 85% more pure evil, thanks to a recent dark ritual.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ now totally gets it but refuses to share the answer


----------



## Zurgh

▲ holds the final key to the realm of Slampshir, the unholy bread baker to the dark gods.


----------



## debbie5

^ear wax licker


----------



## Goblin

^ Toe sniffer


----------



## MrGrimm

^ eye crud roller


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never says anything gross


----------



## debbie5

^144


----------



## RoxyBlue

^believes that to be my IQ


----------



## debbie5

^is Perfect In Every Way


----------



## Zurgh

↑ is hording atomic weapons for fun and for profit.


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to dress up as dead comedians


----------



## debbie5

^squirts jelly


----------



## MrGrimm

^uses earwax to make candles


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has seven toes on each foot


----------



## MrGrimm

^ counts people's toes while they sleep


----------



## Spooky1

^ tattoos tiny toe pincher coffins on sleeping toes


----------



## MrGrimm

^ has had toes chewed off by shark pants


----------



## debbie5

^cans toe jelly for the winter


----------



## Goblin

^ Bakes toe jelly pies


----------



## Zurgh

↑ has a toe nail clipping collection of famous left handed bankers.


----------



## debbie5

^has a pierced eyeball


----------



## MrGrimm

^ is on a strictly banana bread diet


----------



## Spooky1

^ spent life savings trying to invent self peeling bananas.


----------



## MrGrimm

^enjoys banning people for being in the wrong thread


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I think that was a truth)

^wants to move to southern Florida


----------



## MrGrimm

Nah there's enough of us snowbirds down there already! :laugheton:

^ thinks real maple syrup is the nectar of the Gods!


----------



## debbie5

^is Thor.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Uses her new found psychic powers for evil entertainment purposes only


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a hand puppet named Little Zurgh


----------



## MrGrimm

^ is really more of a Hobgoblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^frequently seen hobnobbing with ghosts and goblins


----------



## Zurgh

↑ Is often confused as exhibit A in a court of law and a court of tennis.


----------



## debbie5

^enjoys a good Count of Monte Cristo sandwich once in a a while


----------



## Goblin

^ Threatened to kill a bowl of Rice Krispies


----------



## debbie5

^uses a bread & butter pickle as his tongue


----------



## RoxyBlue

^can bench press 742 pounds


----------



## MrGrimm

^is a big fan of pumpkins but discriminates against other seasonal gourds.


----------



## Goblin

^ Had a pet pumpkin that was run over by a car


----------



## MrGrimm

^ doesn't look where he's driving... (pumpkin killer!!!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^went to therapy sessions to help him cope with his grief over his murdered pumpkin


----------



## debbie5

^believes in one nation, under gourd, indivisible, with liberty & justice for all.


----------



## scareme

^sent her zucchini to defend our country.


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a pet earthworm


----------



## bradndez

^ accidentally ate the earthworm in a plate of spaghetti


----------



## scareme

^served Goblin spaghetti made with a secret family recipe.


----------



## MrGrimm

^doesn't really want to be scared


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hides under the bed when someone rings the doorbell


----------



## debbie5

^wears a Thundershirt instead of a corset for extra cleavage


----------



## MrGrimm

^is into melon farming


----------



## debbie5

(LOL!!)

^hides large delivery boxes of pneumatic jumping spiders in the closet, hoping the spouse won't notice...


----------



## scareme

^won't admitt she could probably kick down that fence.


----------



## Goblin

^ Can't kick a hole in a cardboard box


----------



## scareme

^played kick the can last night.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ has a haunt full of people who've kicked the bucket


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a haunt full of pictures of dead celebrities


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is really a garden slug named Whippy Jr and writes children's books about his adventures.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ doesn't really have pecs & abs like that


----------



## debbie5

^uses two ply


----------



## MrGrimm

^ uses sandpaper to brush her teeth


----------



## scareme

^brushes his teeth with a weed wacker.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ uses her weed whacker to trim the zombies in her graveyard


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks STOP signs are just a suggestion


----------



## Spooky1

^ obeys all traffic laws.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ suffers from chronic road rash


----------



## Goblin

^ Raises bats to be carrier pidgeons


----------



## debbie5

^dust mite herder


----------



## MrGrimm

^ thinks telling white lies is being racist


----------



## Zurgh

↑ rushes to crime scenes screaming "I'm guilty" while wearing an Omar the ocelot costume.


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks terrorist rats have moved into his house


----------



## MrGrimm

^ secretly wishes the Coyote would finally catch and kill that freakin' road runner!


----------



## debbie5

^9V battery licker


----------



## MrGrimm

^ car battery sitter


----------



## Spooky1

^ pole sitting champion of Canada


----------



## RoxyBlue

^goes into co-workers' offices when they are at lunch and connects all the paper clips together


----------



## debbie5

^puts Vaseline on the toilet seats at work....


----------



## Spooky1

^ puts hot sauce in the coffee pot at work


----------



## debbie5

(Ummm..there's no coffee pot and no work. LOL. )

^Denny Terrio admirer.


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears jockey shorts with Jack-O-Lanterns on them


----------



## scareme

^Covets debbie's underware.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ has a pumpkin seed addiction


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses up like the Joker and greets people at Walmart


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks he'll grow younger if he always walks backwards


----------



## debbie5

^secret desire: to grow muttonchops....


----------



## Zurgh

↑ upgraded her all clown brigade with chocolate cream pies, seltzer bottles, and squirting flowers, her latest attempt at world domination.


----------



## Goblin

^ Named all his toes Gomer


----------



## Zurgh

↑ is one of my toes, but I'm not sure which one...


----------



## debbie5

^^took his lil piggies to market...


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks toes eat roast beef


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes a good toe tapper


----------



## debbie5

^has toe-lio


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a conch shell on the beach


----------



## Spooky1

^ can be found roaming beaches with a metal detector


----------



## scareme

^plays with Roxy's dolls when she's not around.


----------



## Goblin

^ Makes voodoo dolls of politicians


----------



## debbie5

^scrapple eater


----------



## Spooky1

^ sits around a lava lamp wearing tie dye clothing while smoking from a hookah.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to be cast as the caterpillar in "Alice in Wonderland" so he can sit on a toadstool smoking a hookah


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Thinks smoking hookahs is too hard... because they always run to their pimps when she breaks out the lighter


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses like a scarecrow when they go shopping


----------



## MrGrimm

^ likes spandex a little too much


----------



## Spooky1

^ Was featured on the "People of Walmart" website.


----------



## kiki

oddly amused and got sucked into reading over 20 pages.. this is a great post.. and should be brought back to life...as I am not seeing any current batter..


----------



## debbie5

^enjoyed singing that "Don't Go Breakin' My Heart" song with Elton...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns stock in cinder block


----------



## MrGrimm

Spooky1 said:


> ^ Was featured on the "People of Walmart" website.


That is EXACTLY what I had in mind when I posted! 

^ Thinks having their picture taken steals a part of their soul


----------



## RoxyBlue

^took Spooky1's picture and left him soulless


----------



## debbie5

^wears spats


----------



## Spooky1

^ invested her life savings in tap shoes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is Weird Al Yankovic's long lost twin brother


----------



## debbie5

^likes to Boogie Oogie Oogie


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a disco ball in her bathroom


----------



## ededdeddy

^ has platform shoes with goldfish in the heels


----------



## Goblin

^ Rides a ostrich to work


----------



## MrGrimm

^ thinks ostriches really do hide their heads in the ground


----------



## Frightmaster-General

^ sings the "Proud to Be Canadian" song (Arrogant Worms) every morning.


----------



## debbie5

^admires King Moonracer


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a misfit toy.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ wanted to be a dentist


----------



## Goblin

^ Was the original Jack-O-Lantern model


----------



## Spooky1

^ yells at ToTs to get off his lawn.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ believes that THIS year is THE year the great pumpkin will rise out of the most sincere pumpkin patch and give toys to all the good children of the world...


----------



## Goblin

^ Believes his pumpkin past to be the most sincere


----------



## debbie5

^ sucks Neosporin out of the tube


----------



## Spooky1

^ has already put up her Christmas decorations.


----------



## Goblin

^ Was a baked potato in a past life


----------



## scareme

^puts the car in *R* when he wants to make a right turn.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ has a Justin Bieber tattoo


----------



## bradndez

^is mad because his Justin Bieber tattoo is out of date now that Justin got a haircut


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears a beehive hairdo


----------



## Spooky1

^ doesn't get frustrated when playing Plants vs. Zombies.


----------



## debbie5

^wears his earphones all day so no one will speak to him.


----------



## Goblin

^ Dances to elevator music


----------



## MrGrimm

^ is an elevator music musician


----------



## Spooky1

^ works as a street mime.


----------



## debbie5

^eats plastic Halloween confetti to enjoy later


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plays the kazoo in a street band


----------



## MrGrimm

^ lived in a place called Roxyland before Mary took over... that's why Roxy's so blue...


----------



## Spooky1

^ the father of the Brother Grimm


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is one of the Billy Goats Gruff


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a child with cloven hooves.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ thinks cloven hooves are made of clovers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks he can make a seven leaf clover by crossing a three leaf clover with a four leaf clover


----------



## debbie5

^finds this post divisive


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hates puns


----------



## debbie5

^never lies


----------



## scareme

^sleeps like a baby, she wakes up three times a night, wets herself, then cries herself back to sleep.


----------



## debbie5

(HAhhahahha...)
^Lawrence Welk's secret love-child


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Biggest. LeBouf. Fan. Ever.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hates blogging


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Sleeps with an undead guy


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^still counts on his fingers when doing add-ups and take-aways


----------



## Spooky1

^ is of no help at all on Halloween.


----------



## scareme

^doesn't know his right hand from his left.


----------



## debbie5

^drinks boilermakers straight from the boiler


----------



## Goblin

^ Mines her neighbors lawn before they mow the grass


----------



## debbie5

(Hahhaha!)
^nose miner:googly:


----------



## MrGrimm

^ invented the Moob Bra

http://gizmodo.com/5092694/man-bra-keeps-your-moobs-in-check/gallery/1


----------



## debbie5

^sleeping on the couch for a few, once his wife discovers he Googled that....


----------



## MrGrimm

^ can read a browser's history with her mind!


----------



## Spooky1

^ can't even read his own mind.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't mind at all


----------



## MrGrimm

"can't even read his own mind."

Who could?!? Have you _seen_ the mess up there!? :googly:

^ Is a cannibal who once ate a clown and later complained that it tasted funny.


----------



## TommaHawk

^His "incident in the candy isle" video has gone viral.


----------



## debbie5

^uninflated balloon chewer


----------



## Spooky1

^ runs a gummy worm ranch


----------



## debbie5

^snorts confetti


----------



## scareme

^makes her family eat dog food.


----------



## Goblin

^ Has 100 dog food recipes


----------



## MrGrimm

^ has goblin slaves in his basement


----------



## Goblin

^ Is really a vampire that is addicted to posting


----------



## MrGrimm

^ is a member of PA (Poster Anonymous) but is off the wagon


----------



## debbie5

^has a poster of the queen on his ceiling


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......^ *still* has a poster Queen on her ceiling .......


----------



## Spooky1

^ wrote Dancing Queen for Abba


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ costume designer for several key music videos......like _I Want To Break Free........_


----------



## Goblin

^ Trys to fly with homemade wings


----------



## debbie5

^sells wrinkle cream to raisins


----------



## RoxyBlue

^heard nothing through the grape vine


----------



## debbie5

^stops tomatos in a vat to make homemade ketchup


----------



## Spooky1

^ told the judge lies about me to get me out of jury duty.


----------



## debbie5

^owes me fifty bucks for the favor..oh, wait..this is supposed to be LIES..sorry....


----------



## Goblin

^ Is Clowno the famous zombie fighter


----------



## debbie5

(lol!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never at a loss for words


----------



## MrGrimm

^ never lols


----------



## debbie5

^loll-ygagger


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ is sweet and innocent


----------



## debbie5

(HAhahhaaaaa!! Now THAT'S FUNNY!)

^pumpkin seed stealer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a secret crush on Ronald McDonald


----------



## MrGrimm

^ has a thing for the Burger King (loves men with power!!! ...and whoppers!)


----------



## Spooky1

^ was the cellmate of the Hamburglar in the big house.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ built the 'big house' Bouncy castle that is.


----------



## debbie5

^goes to White Castle and only eats the bun


----------



## Goblin

^ Taught her dog to mow the lawn


----------



## debbie5

^lives in that barn in the background


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^Wishes she had the barn in the background


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually more into emeralds than rubies


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ actually hates Halloween.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ has a part time job as the Easter bunny


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ has a full time job as a peep.


----------



## MrGrimm

Fo-shizzle!

^ banned fo not representin' yo!


----------



## Goblin

^ It's his turn to drive the carpool


----------



## debbie5

^still sits on Santa's lap


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ is one of santa's elves.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ loves a good candy caning...


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ wants to weild the candy cane.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was responsible for changing the name of "Cane PA" to "Kane" because "Cane" sounds too Christmasy


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ knows greatness when she sees it.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ thinks Roxy was looking in her direction... (sorry couldn't resist that one )


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ was looking in my direction


----------



## Spooky1

^ got lost going to the bathroom


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ is stuck in the bathroom


----------



## aquariumreef

^Escaped out the plumbing


----------



## debbie5

^has plumber's crack


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to be a plumber's helper


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ works for Roter Ruter.


----------



## debbie5

^uses cupcake paper liners for a bra


----------



## Spooky1

^ fills the cupcake paper liners with frosting first.


----------



## aquariumreef

^likes peanut butter instead.


----------



## debbie5

^likes his gals paperless


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ likes lots of paper.


----------



## autumnghost

^stuffs paper liners with tissues


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ sneezes in them first


----------



## aquariumreef

^steals the used tissues later


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to dress up as Casper the Friendly Ghost to greet TOTs


----------



## debbie5

^ drinks water


----------



## Goblin

^ Turns into a WereChicken when the moon is full


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks werekittens are scary


----------



## debbie5

^prefers therekittens


----------



## Spooky1

^ was the model for Hello Kitty


----------



## Goblin

^ Is secretly the crimefighting clown Captain Chuckles!


----------



## Spooky1

^ neutered Mcgruff the crime dog.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the reincarnation of a garden gnome


----------



## Spooky1

^ sleeps in a coffin


----------



## Goblin

^ Sleeps in a cardboard box


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sleeps in a paper sack in the middle of the road


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ decorated Goblins paper sack for him in cute little pink hearts.


----------



## Spooky1

^ sparkles in the sunlight


----------



## Goblin

^ Is secretly a Jedi Master


----------



## MrGrimm

^ likes dancing for Jabba on his barge


----------



## Spooky1

^ does a mean table dance


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ wished it had been a kinder, gentler table dance


----------



## Goblin

^ Trains Munchkins to kill zombies


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Has a yellow brick road leading to his basement...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the man behind the curtain


----------



## MrGrimm

^ is paying attention to the wrong man.


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a horse of a different color.


----------



## debbie5

^never has ridden in a hot air balloon


----------



## Zurgh

▲ recently released trained attack voles into the soup factory.


----------



## debbie5

^professional vole shaver


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has an irrational fear of high top sneakers


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ dog lives in fear of the razor.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^likes to wear a frilly June Cleaver apron when cleaning house


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ got blood on my apron


----------



## Zurgh

↑ has been plotting the takeover of the nearby 'abandoned' warehouse from a gang of rouge circus clowns... for darker purposes...


----------



## scareme

^talks in plain English so everyone can understand him.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Is a true mad scientist. She has been testing her recent creations of an earthquake generator and weather control device, along with a mime mass cloning machine.


----------



## debbie5

^runs like a girl


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ is a 97 year-old man who likes to ware womens clothes.


----------



## Spooky1

^ trying to figure a way to grow precarved Jack-o-Lanterns.


----------



## scareme

^is a Radio City Rockett hair stylist.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is one of the Rockettes


----------



## Zurgh

▲ pilots a rocket to the Moon and back twice a week, just for fun.


----------



## Goblin

^ Talks to chipmunks


----------



## debbie5

^eats maple seed twirlies


----------



## Zurgh

↑ has the mutant ability to speak with trees, but never really listens to there replies.


----------



## debbie5

^wishes the trees would leaf him alone


----------



## scareme

^writes gags for most of the shows that have been canceled this year.


----------



## Goblin

^ Eats all the peanut butter out of Reece's Cups


----------



## debbie5

^drag queen at drag races


----------



## Spooky1

^ is training to race a tortoise.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was a Playboy bunny in a former life


----------



## Spooky1

^ models East German swim wear.  Very Nice :googly:


----------



## Zurgh

↑ has been attempting to knit an entire clothing line at home using leg hair shavings, dryer lint, microwave burritos, and duck teeth.


----------



## Goblin

^ Won a marathon running backwards


----------



## debbie5

Spooky1 said:


> ^ models East German swim wear.  Very Nice :googly:


LOL! I remember that....

^potato eye eater


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to sit in the back pew at church and crack her knuckles during the sermon


----------



## Zurgh

↑ carries the secret shame of being the black sheep of the flying Ravioli acrobatic family.


----------



## debbie5

^armpit depiliator


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells ice water to Eskimoes


----------



## Zurgh

↑ thinks that DIY home appendectomy kits are the bees’ knees.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ thinks bees' knees are the bees' knees


----------



## Goblin

^ Trains bees to attack on command


----------



## debbie5

^sews socks that smell


----------



## Spooky1

^ official olfactory czar of the Haunt Forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^heir to the Olfactory Throne


----------



## debbie5

^shops for cheap Norwegian gigolos at the Olaf Factory Outlet


----------



## Zurgh

↑ can often be found teasing young newts in the wee hours of the morning with party favors and sporks, often in a terrible parody of Shakespearian plays.


----------



## Goblin

^ Built their house out of burnt matchsticks


----------



## Zurgh

↑ has been attempting to collect a variety of famous singers’ DNA (both living and dead) in hopes of creating the ultimate super mutant Boy-Band.


----------



## Goblin

^ Raises zombie turkeys for zombie thanksgiving


----------



## Zurgh

↑ is due next month to release a cookbook called ‘The joys of unusual cookery’, that has over 35 new recipes for sewer stoat alone.


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses as a Pilgrim for Thanksgiving


----------



## RoxyBlue

^believes you really need a quarter to buy a clue


----------



## Zurgh

↑ has practiced unlicensed dentistry with a steel pipe and/or crowbar for over 10 years.


----------



## Spooky1

^ is training Flan to attack.


----------



## Goblin

^ Has an army of attack gophers


----------



## Spooky1

^ pants are on fire.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^car is on fire


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes to play with matches


----------



## Goblin

^ Tried to clone Homer Simpson


----------



## debbie5

^bra stealer


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a stand up comedian for funerals


----------



## debbie5

^all occasion cookie nibbler


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a Keebler Elf.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a tree


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses up as an Elf in December


----------



## Zurgh

↑ will play hide n' seek in Walmart with his imaginary friend, Harpo the giant banana slug.


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks his shadow is plotting to kill him


----------



## debbie5

^admires fluffy-slipper wearing women


----------



## Zurgh

▲ bathes in the blood of the innocent to refuel her unnatural baking powers.


----------



## Goblin

^ Teaches Munchkins to tap dance


----------



## debbie5

^Is really a Nilbog


----------



## Zurgh

↑ has been researching into the occult in an attempt at creating the ultimate mint sauce.


----------



## debbie5

^denture wearer & Martha Rae impersonator


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks her shadow is stealing her money


----------



## Spooky1

^ Trying to create a black hole.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^breathes through his eyes


----------



## Goblin

^Wants to buy Santa's workshop and sell the toys


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Invites Bigfoot over for afternoon tea only when Sammie the wonder clam can't make it.


----------



## Spooky1

^ is the Bi-valve whisperer.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a morbid fear of oysters on the half shell


----------



## Spooky1

^ loves eating raw oysters


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a pet clam


----------



## debbie5

^tries to separate the Clam from the 'ato.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a third eye in the back of her head (which might actually be true because all moms have one of those)


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks she's an alien from the Twilight Zone.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ has started to collect bellybutton lint from around the world as a hobby.


----------



## debbie5

^prefers belly button lint for crafting teensie tiny baby mice


----------



## Zurgh

▲ dreams of becoming a beautiful butterfly ballerina in a Broadway musical involving elves and imps, on the upcoming premiere episode of CSI, Hauntvill.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a standup comedian at funerals


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is really Elvis in disguise.


----------



## Goblin

^ Breakdances like a zombie


----------



## Zurgh

▲ hasn't shaved in 40 years and is often confused with ZZ Top and/or Sasquatch.


----------



## Goblin

^ Gets stuck in the chimney every Christmas Eve


----------



## debbie5

^braless


----------



## scareme

^braless


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is said to have stolen a recipe for the ultimate apple turnovers from a group of intergalactic epicureans.


----------



## scareme

Wears Christmas underware the whole month of December. The Tuesday underware have bells on them. When Zurgh strolls the halls, people look all around, but noone guesses it's him.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ has been convicted of manufacturing and distributing illegal and exotic undergarments, some of which are even known to explode on occasion.


----------



## scareme

Stands on the corner with a cardboard sign that says "Will work for auction houses battling for the high end art market" in spanish.


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a babel fish in her ear.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ has had 1 too many pangalactic gargle blasters.


----------



## scareme

^drinks old dish water as a chaser.


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells year old girl scout cookies door to door


----------



## scareme

^dresses as a girl scout to collect $4.50 a box for Dollar Tree cookies.


----------



## debbie5

^hates Coke.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ has been known to attack people randomly and unprovoked, with freshly baked fruitcakes.


----------



## scareme

^flashes his pecks at little old ladies.


----------



## Goblin

^ Pecks flashy old ladies


----------



## scareme

^has a bean plant growing out of his belly button.


----------



## Spooky1

^ sells magic beans to cow owners


----------



## RoxyBlue

^got lost climbing the beanstalk


----------



## debbie5

^full of beans


----------



## Spooky1

^ hoped the giant would eat Jack.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't know Jack


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Is a part-time mechanic and beach bum named Jack.


----------



## Goblin

^ Was beaten up by the Ghost of Christmas Past


----------



## Zurgh

▲ voted best girl scout there ever was!


----------



## Goblin

^ Voted the worst girl scout of all time


----------



## Zurgh

▲ tries to sell clam-bite insurance by the sea shore to tourists while dressed as a great northern periwinkle.


----------



## debbie5

^sells spider diapers


----------



## Spooky1

^ trying to create giant intelligent spiders, so she can sell them 8 shoes at a time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to be a spider so he can buy Debbie's stylish spider shoes


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is best known as the worlds only true master of the fish slapping dance.


----------



## Spooky1

^ sells dead parrots


----------



## Zurgh

▲ works for the Ministry of Silly Walks.


----------



## Goblin

^ Started a war between Santa Claus and the Easter Bunny


----------



## debbie5

^wears clip-on, pumpkin earrings year 'round


----------



## stagehand1975

Is working really hard right now.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a roadie for Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## debbie5

^wears a weird Al wig, but only on Thursdays


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to be one of the Peanuts gang


----------



## Zurgh

▲ talks back to babbling brooks.


----------



## Goblin

^ Argues with a bowl of Rice Krispies


----------



## scareme

^lost his way to the garage.


----------



## Goblin

^ Got locked in her closet


----------



## debbie5

^removes all his nostrils hairs, so dirt & dust can make more formidable boogers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was as quiet as a mouse at the New Jersey Make 'n' Take Christmas party


----------



## Spooky1

^ was at the Jersey M&T disguised as Debbie5.


----------



## scareme

^wears his elf suit to just sit around and watch TV in.


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a summer house in Oz


----------



## Zurgh

▲ has trained in the use of battle breads since age 3.


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a magic hat that brings him to life when it snows


----------



## Spooky1

^ is related to Bigfoot


----------



## debbie5

^has small feet


----------



## Spooky1

^ believes in all myths.


----------



## debbie5

^prefers his Myth-ess, Myth Roxy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hates puns


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes to pun-ish me.


----------



## scareme

^I can't believe he said that.


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a flying reindeer


----------



## debbie5

^has flies


----------



## Spooky1

^ is one of Santa's elves


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a kiebler elf


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ ate all the Fudge Stripes....


----------



## Spooky1

^ painted elves blue to make Smurfs


----------



## scareme

^sleeps in a red sleeper with footies.


----------



## Goblin

^ Sleeps in a red sleeper with combat books


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ was caught eating combat boots


----------



## Spooky1

^ wears shoes two sizes too small


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears clown shoes to work


----------



## stagehand1975

^ Is a clown at work.


----------



## PirateLady

^ scared of clowns


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks clowns are aliens


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ is an alien clown


----------



## Spooky1

^ supplier of probes to aliens


----------



## debbie5

^as a child, cut all the hair off of his Barbie dolls


----------



## Goblin

^ Cut the heads off her's


----------



## scareme

^Had a crush on Wenesday Addams.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^went on a blind date with Uncle Fester


----------



## Spooky1

^ has her hair styled by cousin It.


----------



## debbie5

^admires Eddie's velvet Lord Fauntleroy suit...


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ was mistaken for Bellatrix once.


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks Lucius Malfoy is hot


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks Phyllis Diller is.


----------



## scareme

^Camilla Parker Bowles makes his heart flutter.


----------



## Spooky1

^ has buffalo roaming in her back yard


----------



## Goblin

^ Runs a blood bank for Vampires


----------



## debbie5

^was almost Miss America this year...but lost points in the swimsuit competition.


----------



## Goblin

^ Was Cheetah's stunt double


----------



## debbie5

(LOL!)

^wears suspendies and a bra


----------



## Spooky1

^ wanted to be a lumberjack


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ just like his dear papa


----------



## Goblin

^ Is actually a shaved Yeti


----------



## scareme

^shaved a Yeti.


----------



## Goblin

^ Tap dances with Yeti's


----------



## scareme

^went and saw the movie Beauty and the Beast 3-D, this weekend.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a secret crush on the Beast


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a Bigfoot whisperer


----------



## Goblin

^ Hunts Bigfoots with a slingshot


----------



## scareme

^filed through Spooky1's slingshot, just to see how fast Spooky could run.


----------



## Goblin

^ Fell off her broom twice on her first flight


----------



## scareme

^Is afraid of the dark.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't know anyone named "Belfry"


----------



## Goblin

^ Runs a gambling casino in her closet


----------



## Spooky1

^ tried to arrest a one-armed bandit


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ still says the one-armed man did it.......


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a pet skunk named Stinky


----------



## debbie5

^blames that odor on the skunk


----------



## Spooky1

^ put a skunk in a Facebook friends house.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is afraid of potato chips


----------



## Goblin

^ Is terrified of walnuts


----------



## N. Fantom

Tells people that others are afraid of walnuts to cover-up the fact that he is afraid of walnuts


----------



## Goblin

^ Hides from the Killer squirrels


----------



## N. Fantom

^Is married to a killer squirrel of the same gender


----------



## RoxyBlue

^performs wedding ceremonies for squirrels


----------



## N. Fantom

^Is the squirrel that married Goblin


----------



## Spooky1

^ Is busy plotting against Moose and Squirrel.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Is plotting against me for plotting against Moose and Squirrel


----------



## Goblin

^ Real name is Bullwinkle


----------



## N. Fantom

^Is pregnant


----------



## Ramonadona

N. Fantom wheres tutus when no one is looking.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Likes watching when i wear tutus.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns a Used Tutus Shoppe


----------



## N. Fantom

^Shops there all the time


----------



## Goblin

^ Owns stock in the shoppe


----------



## Hairazor

Tries to get locked in the shoppe overnight (no blooming idea why!!!)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^threw away the shoppe key


----------



## N. Fantom

^Is obsessed with tutu's from the shoppe.


----------



## debbie5

has a pic of Desmond Tutu on his mousepad


----------



## aquariumreef

^Doesn't own a computer though


----------



## N. Fantom

^Stole debbie's computer


----------



## debbie5

^gave Alaska back to the Ruskies


----------



## N. Fantom

^Is a Ruskie


----------



## Ramonadona

^ Secretly hoards night lights.

_What's a Ruskie, and do I want to be one?_


----------



## Spooky1

^ can see Russia from her window.


----------



## debbie5

^can see London AND France


----------



## Nick Nefarious

^ drunk dials dead people's phone numbers and leaves messages to torment the family that will ultimately check them later.


----------



## N. Fantom

Ramonadona said:


> _What's a Ruskie, and do I want to be one?_


A ruskie is a slang word for a Russian.

^Works at fosters home for imaginary friends.


----------



## Ramonadona

N. Fantom said:


> A ruskie is a slang word for a Russian.
> 
> Thanks, for info.
> 
> ^Translates codes for Russian spies.
> _Don't understand this Russian thing...but going with it._


----------



## debbie5

^must not try to understand ANYthing on this site...


----------



## N. Fantom

^Hardly ever posts on Haunt Forum


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually 85 years old


----------



## N. Fantom

^Is a leprechaun.


----------



## Goblin

^ Stole all the lucky charms


----------



## Ramonadona

^ Destroys all the green clovers


----------



## N. Fantom

^Found an 18 leaf clover.


----------



## Hairazor

Is unhappy because NOT 85 years old


----------



## Ramonadona

^ Switched to a 24 hour deodorant that can't tell time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't really know what time it is


----------



## N. Fantom

^ Doesn't own a clock.


----------



## Spooky1

^uses a hourglass to tell time


----------



## debbie5

^has a Mayan strapped to his wrist to tell him the time


----------



## Goblin

^ Runs a home for aging munchkins


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps munchkins for pets


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lost the road map to the Emerald City


----------



## Evil Andrew

^runs a munchkin trafficking racket, where abducted munchkins are painted orange and sold to Wonka International as slave labor.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Is secretly Willy Wonka and is really two umpa lumpas in a trench coat


----------



## debbie5

^drinks hand sanitizer


----------



## aquariumreef

^is all germy


----------



## Goblin

^ Talks to Gummy Bears


----------



## N. Fantom

^Is a gummy bear


----------



## RoxyBlue

^can't bear the sight of gumdrops


----------



## N. Fantom

^ Doesn't know that gumdrops are gingerbread man poop.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ loves eating Gum Drops


----------



## RoxyBlue

^mistook Easter bunny poop for jujubes


----------



## N. Fantom

^Needs to explain to me what a jujube is


----------



## RoxyBlue

(it's a candy)

^wrote the Wikipedia entry about jujubes


----------



## N. Fantom

^ Actually thinks that the info on the Wikipedia entry is true


----------



## Hairazor

Would rather eat rain drops than gumdrops


----------



## PirateLady

would rather eat rabbits than peeps


----------



## aquariumreef

Does not like big butts, and I can lie.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is secretly Tony the Tiger


----------



## debbie5

^FemBot


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Mini Me


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^Unibrow


----------



## scareme

^colors outside the lines.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^buys prednisone on the black market


----------



## debbie5

^confuses Coppertone with Prednisone


----------



## Spooky1

^ steroid supplier to pro wrestlers


----------



## N. Fantom

^Dates a pro wrestler.


----------



## Hairazor

Is a pro wrestler!


----------



## GothicCandle

^ not obsessed with pro wrestling.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^arm wrestles the dog


----------



## debbie5

^is proud of her opposable thumbs and "chicken arms" when she bows her violin


----------



## Goblin

^ Dances in a chicken costume


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^Wishes he was the chicken costume.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^real name is QueenDiamond1842


----------



## scareme

^plays Turkey in the Straw when noone is around.


----------



## Ramonadona

^Sings loudly to Show tunes while in the shower.


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a pet rock named Rocky


----------



## Zurgh

Has been known to hide under your bed, just to observe your toe fungus.


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to eat toe fungus with whipped cream


----------



## Hairazor

Tries to knock butterflies out of the air by throwing baseballs at them


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears platform bedroom slippers


----------



## N. Fantom

^Has the worlds largest collection of my little pony memorabilia.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Snickers to himself as he places the toy ponies on top of each other in a suggestive manner.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

...reported N Fantom to the Morality Police because of that my little pony thing


----------



## Spooky1

^ failed to convince the toy companies that her idea for "My Little Gargoyle" is the next hot thing.


----------



## debbie5

^carves Betty Page figures out of Dial soap


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to make animals out of chocolate pudding


----------



## Ramonadona

^Hungry for chocolate pudding animals


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to bathe in chocolate pudding


----------



## N. Fantom

Wants to be the chocolate pudding Ramonadona bathes in


----------



## debbie5

^knows better


----------



## scareme

^wishes spring break would last another 2 weeks.


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears an orange and black checked suit to funerals


----------



## Zurgh

Has developed a strain of clam that can seek and attack human kneecaps at 89' from shore.


----------



## Spooky1

^ mind is trapped in the 60's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^mind is trapped in the gutter


----------



## N. Fantom

^Entire body is in the gutter


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^entire mind is in the gutter


----------



## Hairazor

Has gutter snipes instead of guard dogs


----------



## Goblin

Flies kites in tornadoes


----------



## debbie5

^let the dogs out


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks the internet is for the birds


----------



## RoxyBlue

^gave the internet the bird


----------



## Spooky1

^ is cuckoo for Cocoa Puffs.


----------



## debbie5

^ pronounces it "COE-coeeeeeeeeeeeeee.."


----------



## scareme

^doesn't offer her guest Coke. She hordes it for herself.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Intergalactic super spy who moonlights as an attack vole trainer.


----------



## scareme

^blew my cover, so now I must reprogram his maid.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is the imfamous Cow Tipper


----------



## scareme

^Wears flannel nightgowns to bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a secret crush on Raggedy Andy


----------



## Hairazor

Reads "The Scarlet Pimpernel" repeatedly trying to find a secret message about pimpernels


----------



## debbie5

^picks the pimpernel out of every olive before consuming....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stuffs pimpernels into olives for a living


----------



## N. Fantom

^Stuffs pimpernels up her nose to get a buzz.


----------



## scareme

^Has a buzz haircut because he thinks it attracks the ladies.


----------



## Hairazor

Uses peppermint schnapps for mouthwash


----------



## debbie5

^ makes cat toys out of belly button lint


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells them to cat owners


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never repeats himself


----------



## debbie5

^has cloned herself


----------



## N. Fantom

^Is one of Roxy's clones


----------



## Spooky1

^ trying to clone his big toe


----------



## N. Fantom

^ Already cloned big toe


----------



## Goblin

^ Is trying to clone scarecrows


----------



## debbie5

^black pepper eater


----------



## N. Fantom

^Black powder eater


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes vegemite sandwiches


----------



## N. Fantom

^Likes to eat her vegemite sandwiches with a tall glass of Tranya(Reference to the question game to those not in the know)


----------



## Hairazor

Really really likes Tranya


----------



## Spooky1

^ is Ron Howard's little brother.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Is Ron Howard


----------



## Zurgh

▲ sells high heel shoes to the poly-legged mollypods of Anglos 12, without a licence and out of season...


----------



## Goblin

^ Hijacks hearses for props


----------



## Hairazor

Is envious of Zurgh because his own hijack attempt failed


----------



## ladysherry

drove the getaway car at the hijacking


----------



## N. Fantom

^Hijacked me


----------



## ladysherry

Can't believe it was N. Fantom that we hijacked.


----------



## N. Fantom

Couldn't have hijaked me because I don't drive yet


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to eat creamed peas on toast for breakfast before heading to the nearest Haunt


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^eats creamed toast on peas for lunch


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is now in possession of the worlds only magic duck that lays fully working and edible chocolate hand grenades.


----------



## Hairazor

Wishes the magic duck was his, all his


----------



## scareme

^planns on coloring, then serving, raw Easter eggs this year.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is the worlds best Okonomiyaki chef and a top rated squid wrangler.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Played all the female roles in all of the American Pie movies


----------



## Goblin

^ Is SpongBob Squarepants stunt double


----------



## Hairazor

Sleeps in a coffin


----------



## debbie5

^smells of elderberries


----------



## Zurgh

▲ stole the great Hedgehog Idol from the temple of Vaguely Defined Peril and plans on trading it for wagon wheels and crayfish chow.


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears a suit made of dead mackeral


----------



## debbie5

^sleeps on stacks of comic books


----------



## Hairazor

Uses a porcupine as a scrub brush


----------



## RoxyBlue

^banned for cutting clients' hair with a hacksaw


----------



## scareme

We're not banning, we're lying.

^Sleeps with her eyes open, and works ate her desk with her eyes shut.


----------



## Hairazor

*so cutting a client's hair with a hacksaw isn't a lie, hahaha I double over with laughter all the while wondering where I put that new hacksaw blade*

Wears a stocking hat made out of real socks


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I'm a doofus)

^considers sock hats to be the height of fashion


----------



## N. Fantom

^Design sock hats for a living.


----------



## Hairazor

Likes sock hats big enough to sleep in


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a snuggy made of old socks


----------



## Spooky1

^ is never there when I need her.


----------



## debbie5

^likes sleeping alone


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to call people in the middle of the night, laugh hysterically and hang up


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is a licensed cat burglar, but specializes in hamster theft.


----------



## scareme

^is really very shy.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a clone of the Wicked Witch of the West


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to swim at the local quarry in his pjs and sleep cap


----------



## ladysherry

Never sleeps.


----------



## PirateLady

^sleeps all the time


----------



## RoxyBlue

^loves to clean house


----------



## Zurgh

▲ as a Korean pop music superstar, boa constrictor trainer, and undersea welder, she still has time for local emergency plumbing repairs and runs a shelter for unwanted octopus.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Refuses to join me in the campaign to save the pacific northwest tree octopus


----------



## Spooky1

^ only eats octopus sushi


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was nicknamed "Octopus" in college


----------



## debbie5

^was going to make a James Bond reference, but decided not to


----------



## scareme

^was going to mame the neighbors, but decided not to.


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears a Wonder Woman costume to work


----------



## N. Fantom

^ Doesn't wear anything to work


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually 143 years old


----------



## N. Fantom

^Is actually only 2 years old


----------



## Hairazor

Cleans the house to the music from Phanton of the Opera


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is the worlds only rabid moose jump rope exporter.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a role model for squirrels


----------



## Hairazor

Goes shopping at Walmart with a hidden camera so he can make videos of Walmartians to post on youtube


----------



## RoxyBlue

^posed as an undercover Walmartian


----------



## scareme

Runs a fashion school for Walmartians.


----------



## Hairazor

Secretly wishes to be a Walmartian


----------



## Spooky1

^ Thinks some of those Walmartians looked pretty hot.


----------



## Goblin

^ Teaches monkeys to play bingo


----------



## Hairazor

Adds liquid soap to soup because he likes the bubbles


----------



## Spooky1

^ tries to convince her neighbors to make stone soup.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole the stone I was going to make soup with


----------



## debbie5

^prefers to put lots of herbs in her stoned soup....


----------



## scareme

^smokes the herbs she should be putting in her stone soup.


----------



## Spooky1

^ has the munchies and ate all the soup.


----------



## ladysherry

^ really wanted to try stone soup.


----------



## Hairazor

Threw the stone soup at raucous neighbors and knocked them out


----------



## N. Fantom

^Added the raccoon meat to the stone soup.


----------



## debbie5

^is not really 15, but actually 14 7/8.


----------



## Spooky1

^ doesn't wear towels


----------



## Hairazor

Makes beer out of beets


----------



## ladysherry

adds turnips to the beer for flavor


----------



## Zurgh

▲ has the worlds record for dwarf tossing, using a catapult, in one hour while simultaneously skinning eels.


----------



## scareme

^^the people he works with find him quite, and a little boreing.


----------



## Goblin

^ Teaches mice to tap dance


----------



## scareme

^Goes to bed at sunset.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ is starring in a new instructional video called 'Stoat juggling superstars'.


----------



## scareme

^carries a My Little Pony lunch box to work with him.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ only because you stole my Zuma's Revenge lunch box...


----------



## scareme

^has no proof that would stand up in court that I stole his Zuma's revenge lunch box


----------



## Zurgh

↑ only because your strike team of ninja covered it all up.


----------



## scareme

^pays off wittness with promises of Ukrainain eggs.


----------



## Hairazor

takes Zuma's revenge lunchbox out to admire when no one is looking


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns a restaurant named "Montezuma's Revenge"


----------



## Spooky1

^ installed pay toilets in Montezuma's Revenge restaurant.


----------



## debbie5

spooky1 said:


> ^ installed pay toilets in montezuma's revenge restaurant.


(lol! )


----------



## scareme

^Is paid to laugh at Spooky1's jokes.


----------



## debbie5

^covers one eye with a slice of hard boiled egg and yells I'M A CYCLOPS!


----------



## Hairazor

Stockpiles hard boiled eggs to use as ammunition when the invasion of peeps starts


----------



## Spooky1

^ paints raw eggs for Easter.


----------



## Zurgh

↑ once was attacked by a mad gorilla trained to wear a rabbit costume as a child at Easter, but strangely developed a mild phobia about leprechauns stealing his teeth over the incident...


----------



## ladysherry

Played the tooth fairy and actual stole Zurgh's teeth


----------



## Goblin

^ Auditioned for the part of The Wicked Witch of the South
for The Wizard of Oz but the part was cut!


----------



## debbie5

^prefers sand witches


----------



## Goblin

^ Prefers peanut butter and jelly sand witches


----------



## debbie5

(O baloney!)


----------



## ladysherry

Was the founder of peanut butter


----------



## Hairazor

Won't eat a meal that doesn't include peanut butter


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tints spackle brown and uses it instead of peanut butter on sandwiches


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks spackle is a food group.


----------



## ladysherry

Candy is also a food group


----------



## debbie5

wait..we are supposed to be LYING here!....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^bought 37 hoodies and 15 T-shirts from the HauntForum shop


----------



## Spooky1

^ doesn't want a Haunt Forum Tee shirt.


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't understand what Haunt Forum is


----------



## Goblin

Is building a Haunt Forum clubhouse


----------



## scareme

^shops at Wal-Mart at three in the morning.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a funeral haggler


----------



## debbie5

^winner of the Haunt Forum wet t shirt contest


----------



## ladysherry

^doesn't like t shirts


----------



## Hairazor

Makes T shirts out of paper bags


----------



## RoxyBlue

^invented disposable paper underwear


----------



## Spooky1

^ wears underwear on the outside of her clothes


----------



## ladysherry

Wears only Halloween colored underwear


----------



## Spooky1

ladysherry said:


> Wears only Halloween colored underwear


I thought these were suppose to be lies. :googly:

^Thinks everyone should drink Sherry with each meal.


----------



## aquariumreef

^Doesn't bother with the meal part.


----------



## Goblin

^ Knits his own suits


----------



## N. Fantom

^loves wearing suits


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks you wear a Hawaiian shirt with a suit and adds a tie if going formally


----------



## RoxyBlue

^submitted N Fantom's and Goblin's names to the casting director of TLC's "What Not To Wear"


----------



## debbie5

^salivary gland pincher


----------



## Goblin

^ Failed kindergarden......till she was 20!


----------



## Hairazor

Gets hives thinking about Kindergarten


----------



## RoxyBlue

^takes mud pies to church suppers


----------



## debbie5

^draws eyebrows on the dog


----------



## Spooky1

^ sell Avon products for pets.


----------



## Hairazor

Sells seashells down by the seashore


----------



## Zurgh

▲ developed a new bacterial strain that can mutate lesser apes into recycled-pet food salesmen.


----------



## ladysherry

Likes to eat recycled pet food


----------



## Goblin

Likes it with ice cream on it


----------



## Zurgh

▲ cannibal.


----------



## Hairazor

Has no imagination!


----------



## N. Fantom

^Waves hands over her head creating rainbows every time she says imagination.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ master vole juggler.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Steals used adult diapers.


----------



## aquariumreef

^Uses adult dipers


----------



## N. Fantom

^Licks used adult diapers clean.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ thought that adding nuclear waste to the drinking water supply was a good way to provide a healthy glow to his community's completion.


----------



## Spooky1

^ Likes to soak in a hot tub full of worms


----------



## Zurgh

▲ knows all too much about that dread thing over there, and what it intends on doing with that radish.


----------



## Goblin

^ Plays cards with 52 aces


----------



## Zurgh

▲ worlds only door-to-door front door sales man.


----------



## Hairazor

Knits sweaters for pet octopus


----------



## RoxyBlue

^prefers squids as pets


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a pet underwater goat.


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to pet goats underwater


----------



## Zurgh

▲ speaks on the phone with chipmunks on the regular bases.


----------



## Hairazor

Is part of an underwater dance ballet group


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't know anything about cutting hair


----------



## Spooky1

^ never watches Diners, Drive-ins and Dives


----------



## Hairazor

Never says never


----------



## debbie5

^coats self with egg whites and rolls in the Rice Crispies


----------



## Zurgh

▲ has been featured on 'Americas Most Wanted' well over twenty times, for armed robbery, at the local Curbies.


----------



## Hairazor

Is afraid of Halloween


----------



## Spooky1

^ sells seashells by the seashore


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a seashell stand at the seashore


----------



## scareme

^is jealous of my seashell collection.


----------



## Hairazor

Uses finely crushed seashells as a garnish on oatmeal


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes sushi flavored oatmeal


----------



## debbie5

^ prefers steelcut goats.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^prefers rolled goats


----------



## Spooky1

^ makes goats faint


----------



## debbie5

^goes to the petting zoo & feeds Mountain Dew to the baby goats


----------



## aquariumreef

^Goes to the petting zoo to leave children she's babysitting behind


----------



## Goblin

^ Goes to make faces at the monkeys


----------



## debbie5

^monkey shaver


----------



## RoxyBlue

^party pooper


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a potty mouth


----------



## debbie5

^messy Marvin


----------



## Hairazor

Eats froot loops in the bathtub


----------



## scareme

^Grows pumpkins in the dirt left on the dishes.


----------



## Goblin

^ Throws away shoes and wears the boxes


----------



## Spooky1

^ can't find shoes big enough for his feet.


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't even have feet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is two feet tall


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a bottle labeled "Drink Me" that she drinks to get small.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ often steals Roxey's bottle


----------



## scareme

^has been know to hit the bottle before noon, stating "It's 5:00 somewhere."


----------



## debbie5

^has bought all of the red Solo cups in town.


----------



## Goblin

^ Sleeps in an air conditioned casket


----------



## scareme

^wants to give me all his props


----------



## Goblin

^ Was dropped on her head too many times as a baby!


----------



## Hairazor

Makes crank calls and asks if you have Prince Albert in a can


----------



## RoxyBlue

^really does keep Prince Albert in a can


----------



## scareme

^is old enough to have met Prince Albert.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^advocates dog hoarding


----------



## Spooky1

^ never spoils her dog


----------



## Hairazor

Smuggles the dog into the movie theater so he won't have to go alone


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ratted out Spooky1 to the theater manager


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^ Called Hairazor a 'tattle-tale"


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ favorite color is pink


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^ prefers sparkling vampires to classic ones


----------



## RoxyBlue

^glows in the dark


----------



## Hairazor

Won't drink anything unless it glows in the dark


----------



## debbie5

^thrown out of the pet store for biting the gerbils' nails


----------



## Hairazor

Puts black olives on her fingers and pretends she is 6


----------



## Goblin

^ Wrestles alligators in their bathtub


----------



## N. Fantom

^Has gator wrestling matches with grandma from the Addams family


----------



## aquariumreef

^Spends too much time watching movies


----------



## N. Fantom

^ Doesn't spend enough time watching movie


----------



## Goblin

^ Rolls thirteen on the dice


----------



## debbie5

^coats self with hand sanitizer and rolls on the beach yelling, "MORE PANKO, CHEF JOHN!"


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^has a poster of Edward Cullen in her closet.


----------



## Spooky1

^ is trying to build a bayou in North Texas.


----------



## Hairazor

Talks to the skeletons in his closet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is afraid of artichokes


----------



## Spooky1

^ doesn't like to sing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't like to hear me sing


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks singing is highly overrated


----------



## Spooky1

^ only sings in subway cars, with a captive audience.


----------



## debbie5

^sucks all the coating off of the M & M's and then puts them back in the bag, hoping Roxy won't notice...


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells ice water to Eskimo's


----------



## Hairazor

Replaces the Holy Water with vodka in the baptismal font


----------



## Spooky1

^ hangs around the baptismal font after mass.


----------



## Goblin

^ Keeps giant spiders in his basement


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to run up and down the streets in the rain in his pjs


----------



## aquariumreef

^Sleeps without PJs.


----------



## Spooky1

^ is PJ from Family Circus all grown up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^98 pound weakling


----------



## Hairazor

Collects 98# weaklings to help with the light lifting


----------



## Spooky1

^ goes to a gym to see others work up a sweat.


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks the monkey bars is where monkeys go for a drink


----------



## Hairazor

Has a skeleton rib cage set up on a stand and uses little rubber mallets to play it like a xylophone


----------



## RoxyBlue

^took six weeks of lessons to learn how to play the triangle in tune


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ can tune a piano, but can't tuna fish


----------



## Spooky1

^ has tried to tune a fish


----------



## RoxyBlue

^whistles a happy tune


----------



## Goblin

^ Stole Harry Potter's broom


----------



## Hairazor

Bakes cookies with exlax in them and passes them out to people who annoy him


----------



## aquariumreef

Skips the cookies and just forces the chocolates on them


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hates singing


----------



## Spooky1

^ is not creative at all.


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to stand on his head in the middle of the room and ask people to spin him like a top


----------



## aquariumreef

Sneaked out of the crazy bin last night^


----------



## scareme

^is a picky eater.


----------



## debbie5

^picks her friends' noses


----------



## Spooky1

^ champion break dancer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is apt to break things when he dances


----------



## Hairazor

Tried out for dancing with the stars but turned down for having two right feet


----------



## Spooky1

^ was a member of a Hair band in the 80's


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears eyebrow wigs


----------



## bmaskmaker

^ Actually named Bluebell Roxolana at birth. RoxyBlue was her way of reclaiming it.


----------



## Spooky1

^ is the Blair Witch


----------



## aquariumreef

^Is a bare witch


----------



## Hairazor

Has a witch on call for emergencies


----------



## Goblin

Has a witch doctor on call for emergencies


----------



## scareme

^doesn't know which way to go.


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks "f o n t" is one of Those four letter words!


----------



## scareme

^lost the spelling bee to some other honey.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^can't understand why there are no quilting bees in her garden


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks Spell Check is for witches


----------



## Hairazor

Pushed Humpty Dumpty off the wall while all the King's horses and all the King's men weren't looking.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole the hookah from the caterpillar


----------



## Spooky1

^ is mad as a hatter


----------



## N. Fantom

^Is having an affair with Johnny Depp


----------



## Hairazor

Tells people Johnny Depp is his long lost brother


----------



## N. Fantom

^Is Johnny Depp's twin sister.


----------



## Goblin

% Has a hand puppet named Spunky


----------



## debbie5

^is baiting me to make a naughty, ban-able comment


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a model of discretion


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: is a lethal Ninja warriorette with a wicked arm for throwing stars...


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks the wicked witch of the west got a raw deal.


----------



## Hairazor

Misses the Wicked Witch of the West because she was so much fun at parties


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives under Dorothy's house


----------



## Hairazor

Stole Toto while Dorothy was asleep in the poppy field


----------



## Goblin

Stole the witches broom and clotheslined himself on a powerline!!


----------



## Hairazor

released a Christmas CD where he plays all the songs on a kazoo


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plays in a water whistle band


----------



## Hairazor

Dreams of becoming a class act tattoo artist


----------



## aquariumreef

^Had a tattoo but it fell of because she wasn't pretty enough.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^spends hours gazing at himself in the mirror


----------



## Hairazor

Has a boat tattoo on a bicep and can flex it so it looks like it is riding the waves


----------



## Goblin

^ Travels everywhere on roller skates


----------



## Hairazor

Wears a colander on his head to keep out the voices


----------



## Spooky1

^ is one of the voices in Goblins head


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Can't believe he will on his 20,000th post before long....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never goes into panic mode


----------



## Hairazor

Never goes into picnic mode


----------



## Goblin

Steals picnic baskets in Jellystone Park


----------



## Hairazor

Steals picnic baskets from the person who stole the picnic baskets then sells them on eBay


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Invented Ebay!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ helped Al invent the Internet .......


----------



## Hairazor

Makes false entries on Wikipedia for fun


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Perpetrated a fraud against a looney bin.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a recycling bin


----------



## Hairazor

Can put all her Halloween stuff in a 5 gallon bin


----------



## Goblin

Runs a used car lot full of clown cars


----------



## debbie5

^Chap Stik eater


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thinks all 'wardrobe malfunctions' are planned acts to get more publicity.


----------



## debbie5

(actually, that is true! I saw the interview where Justin Timberlake mentioned Janet's "malfunction" BEFORE the show, and it was quickly buried & lost by the media..LOL)

^has wardrobe malfunctions when grocery shopping just to entice the produce manager


----------



## Spooky1

^ doesn't wear wardrobe, just to make sure there are no malfunctions.


----------



## Pumpkin5

debbie5 said:


> ^has wardrobe malfunctions when grocery shopping just to entice the produce manager


:jol: Actually, it's the butcher....but I hear he's a 'leg' man...

^Is really a famous actor, but he likes to slum with us poor folks.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ Wants to be a famous actor.


----------



## Hairazor

the character Mrs. Bucket (pronounced Boo Kay) Lady of the House is based on ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

^kicked the bucket years ago and was reincarnated as a zombie hair dresser


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a hard time washing brains out of her outfits.


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ has been caught putting brains in Roxy's outfits.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^developed a cleaning product for zombie hunters called "Brains Be Gone"


----------



## Spooky1

^ has been feeding me "Brains be Gone"


----------



## Goblin

^ Started an all zombie chorus line


----------



## Hairazor

Tries to stick pennies on the eyes of members of the Zombie chorus line


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ is constantly trying to get the penny-eyed zombie chorus to be in sync with their high kicks...even though their legs keep falling off...


----------



## Spooky1

^ has to pickup the legs that fall off the members of the zombie chorus line.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a zombie chorus line choreographer


----------



## Spooky1

^ was the reviewer of the Zombie Chorus line, that said the show was "rotten and stank, and that many of the dancers didn't have a leg to stand on".


----------



## Hairazor

Convinced the zombie chorus line that since they couldn't dance (due to the leg loss) they should be in his haunt


----------



## Goblin

^ Lost all the money he invested in the Zombie chorus line show


----------



## Hairazor

Printed money with zombie chorus line characters in place of dead presidents


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^has the only marking pens that will show the counterfiet zombie money, from actual legal tender....


----------



## Hairazor

Papers her walls with fake zombie money


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a zombie make up man


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Likes to cut the heads off of zombies with one swift stroke of his sharp blade....


----------



## Hairazor

Uses the heads for wig stands


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a summer vacation home on one of the rings of Saturn


----------



## Spooky1

^ tried to do the back stroke in the Sea of Tranquility.


----------



## Hairazor

Makes biscuits using plaster of paris as a substitute for flour


----------



## Goblin

^ Tried to ride a bicycle to Europe


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ can swim faster than Aquaman....


----------



## debbie5

^visits the park on Uranus.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to wipe out Klingons


----------



## ladysherry

^likes to have dinner with Klingons


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is fluent in Klingonese


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^Once left a really big tip to a waitress on the planet Pluto, while having a chocolate gelato with Leonard Nemoy. (it's hard to keep the gelato really smooth on Pluto, especially when Spock keeps wanting to beam everything up)


----------



## Hairazor

Makes chocolate gelato at home in the bathtub and ships it to Pluto


----------



## Goblin

Drives a Studz Bearcat


----------



## Hairazor

Tries to tame a bare cat for riding


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ shaves random stray cats for Goblin


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^Never rides any other way than bareback, cause 'bareback is his thang' but not in a broke back mountain way...just no saddle....


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to ride backward so she can see where she has been


----------



## debbie5

^drinks nail polish like that chick on tv.


----------



## Spooky1

^ doesn't feed her kids foods that cause allergic reactions.


----------



## Goblin

^ Has a huge collection of stolen tombstones


----------



## Hairazor

Uses peanut butter as the secret ingredient in his paper mache


----------



## Spooky1

^ caught chewing on Goblins papier mache props


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ Caught trying to add jelly to Goblin's paper mache, cause he thought that would be delicious...


----------



## Hairazor

Supplies Goblin with homemade jalapeno jelly to watch him light up


----------



## debbie5

^wore 2 funnels tied together to the beach, and tried to convince the police it was a new type of bikini top


----------



## Spooky1

^ starred in Beach Blanket Bingo.


----------



## Goblin

Is the Charleston Champion of maryland


----------



## debbie5

^smooths feet with Triscuits & then puts them back in the box...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ Absolutely loves to hear the little birdies sing at 6:00 am every morning. Thinks it's the bees knees!


----------



## debbie5

^smooths feet with shredded wheat, then puts them back in the box...re-labelling it "Frosted Wheats".


----------



## Hairazor

On road trips continually says, "Are we there yet?"


----------



## Spooky1

^ never gets where she's going


----------



## aquariumreef

^never was going to give you up, let you down, or desert you


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to dress up as a Keibler elf and hand out cookies


----------



## debbie5

^has been rick rolled.


----------



## Goblin

^ Made an angel in the snow and the snow plow came by and covered her up!


----------



## debbie5

^ wrote my name in the snow


----------



## Hairazor

Took a picture of her "name in the snow" and tried to sell it as art work on eBay


----------



## RoxyBlue

^regularly buys snow artwork on eBay


----------



## debbie5

^refuses to eat lemon Italian ice


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is directing a new documentary on yeti culture and it's conflicts with modern day society.


----------



## Hairazor

Walks his yeti on a rhinestone studded leash


----------



## debbie5

Wants to marry her favorite Sasquatch boyfriend, yeti is reluctant to commit....


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ is planning on starting a "Yeti and You" survival guide for yeti's trying to live in modern society and the humans that love them...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^looks for hidden codes in magazine articles


----------



## Spooky1

^ wanted to become a cryptologist because she thought it would let her dig up dead people.


----------



## Goblin

^ Teaches cats to tap dance


----------



## Hairazor

Makes margaritas and rims the glass with fine white sand instead of salt


----------



## RoxyBlue

^needs written instructions on how to eat an artichoke


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ is worried that the 'garden' she 'planted' will start smelling like dead bodies....


----------



## Hairazor

Digs in Roxy's garden by the light of the moon looking for "props"


----------



## debbie5

^Vaseline eater


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ Nyquil swigger!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ has a masters degree in earwax sculpting.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Hey Zurgh...Pumpkins don't have ears....nice try Fishmonger! Zurgh use to be a lion in another life....with mad carving skills....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^speaks softly and carries a large rutabaga


----------



## Hairazor

Makes jewelry out of garden vegies


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is getting an online degree in necromancy, so that her recently summoned army of undead is completely legitimate.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is starring in a real crummy horror /comedy called "Tap Dancing with Demons!"


----------



## Hairazor

Knows "Tap Dancing with Demons" is crummy because he wrote it


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hires demons to mow the lawn


----------



## Hairazor

Pays demons with Devil's food cake if she likes the job, angel food if she doesn't


----------



## Spooky1

^ opened a restaurant for demons that serves fillet of soul.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns the demon restaurant franchise in Hell


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps falling down when "hell" freezes over


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ Has a killer set of ice skates when all that ice is everywhere what with hell freezing over and such...


----------



## Hairazor

Shaves the ice in "hell" for sno-cones and taunts the tortured souls by keeping it just out of their reach


----------



## Spooky1

^ only gives tortured souls yellow snow cones.


----------



## Goblin

^ Started the imfamous chipmunk squirrel war!


----------



## Hairazor

Teaches squirrels to fly and drop yellow snow on unsuspecting haunters


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a fear of squirrels armed with light sabers.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sleeps with the light on


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells Leisure Suits to Munchkins


----------



## scareme

^swims in the toxic waste pond.


----------



## Hairazor

Braids her hair in corn rows and wonders how long before the corn grows


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Is a Yakuza enforcer who enjoys collecting tiger tattoos, exotic salad tongs, and pinky fingers.


----------



## Spooky1

^ is totally coherent.


----------



## Hairazor

Wants to invent a time machine so he can go back in time and raise wooly mammoths


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ Had a Raptor farm but got closed down after the Raptors broke out and ate all the Wooly Mammoths.....


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for blaming my sweet little raptors for the wooly mammoth extinction


----------



## Goblin

Sells bags of ice to eskimoes


----------



## Hairazor

Is actually getting younger every day!


----------



## Spooky1

^ spends most of her time in a storm shelter


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a professional rainmaker


----------



## Hairazor

Has a job ranking raindrops by size


----------



## debbie5

^^ wears toothpicks as "green" earrings


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears high heeled sneakers


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Likes to hum the tune "These Boots Are Made For Walking" as she struts around the house....wearing boots.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^steps on people's blue suede shoes


----------



## Hairazor

Has Elvis's original blue suede shoes, (shhh, a secret) because they match her blue dogs


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^Likes fried peanut butter and banana sandwiches....just like The King!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually Priscilla Presley disguised as a pumpkin


----------



## Spooky1

^ lives in the basement of Graceland


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^knows who is really buried in Elvis Presley's grave...


----------



## Hairazor

Shoots out her TV screen when she doesn't like the show


----------



## Goblin

Created the Hairazor Calendar which predicts the end of the
Mayan Civilization.........Thousands of years after it happened!


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to cross venus fly traps with dandelions to make "Dandy Traps" which would bite at the ankles of trespassers to his yard


----------



## Spooky1

^ tried to reproduce Goblins plant cross breeding experiment, but got "Fly-lions" instead.


----------



## Hairazor

Crossed dandy-traps with fly-lions and got dandy-flies which he trained to be his bobyguards when out curbie shopping


----------



## aquariumreef

^Is part bear.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Is all bear


----------



## aquariumreef

^Is llama


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sings shamalamadingdong all day long


----------



## Spooky1

^ isn't watching Blazing Saddles at the moment


----------



## Goblin

^ Burned his butt on a blazing saddle once!


----------



## aquariumreef

^Is watching The Producers now instead.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is watching the test pattern


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Is not the Mayor of Funkytown


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ Was in a tight election tie vote with the Mayor of Funky town, but lost by two votes due to his lack of platform shoes....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has several pairs of platform shoes with LEDs installed in the heels


----------



## Hairazor

Is secretly working on developing a test pattern that would subliminally make people send her all their money


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Has the blueprint of the plans Roxy is working on and is doubly secretly going to have the money sent to her P.O. box and then have a huge Halloween party with the ill-gotten gains!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^installed a transporter in Hairazor's PO box so all the money delivered there would be transported to her offshore checking account


----------



## Moon Dog

^ Wishes she was totally gargoylicious!


----------



## Spooky1

^ knows gargoyliciousness when he see it.


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't like gargoyles!


----------



## Spooky1

^ is the 50 foot woman


----------



## Moon Dog

^ switched to decafe because he couldn't remember the last three days... may have been the long island ice teas as well


----------



## Hairazor

Howls at the moon even when it isn't full.


----------



## Goblin

Paints parakeets yellow and tries to sell them as canaries


----------



## debbie5

^armpit braider


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks running the heat with the windows open is a good idea


----------



## Hairazor

Uses a real donkey when playing pin the tail on the donkey


----------



## Spooky1

^ tried to trademark a game called pin the tail on the elephant


----------



## Hairazor

Plays polo using elephants instead of horses


----------



## Goblin

^ Lost a game of chess to a monkey


----------



## debbie5

^refuses to diaper his pet monkey


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^underestimates the time it will take her to finish doing all her yard work, so just gives up and hires a landscaper.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^loves hand sewing:jol:


----------



## Hairazor

The secret ingredient in every meal she makes is a dash of catbird soup


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^sings church hymns backwards while looking for secret messages


----------



## debbie5

^in an effort to be "green'..uses Wilow hair on her bow...her really REALLY SHORT bow...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^tries to convince everyone she knows that 'happy-clapping' can bring dead fairies back to life....


----------



## Spooky1

^ never says Y'all


----------



## Hairazor

Once tried to sneak into Hogwarts to kidnap Fluffy, the 3 headed dog, to give to Roxy to keep her Avatar company


----------



## aquariumreef

Wishes she was an old lady who can change into a cat.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^is a young man that can turn into a cat, who actually eats other 'people into cat' folks due to his disregard for the particular skill associated with this phenomenon....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a woman of few words:jol:


----------



## Goblin

Gave her a dictionary and thesaurus


----------



## N. Fantom

^Listens to Ke$ha all night long


----------



## Goblin

^ Listens to crickets all night long


----------



## Hairazor

Gets the neighborhood kids together and makes them fly kites in thunder storms


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ in an effort to thin out the neighborhood population also teaches the kids that playing true life 'Frogger' is fun...and gets them to dodge cars but they have make the video game noises as they run....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is deathly afraid of stuffed crows


----------



## Hairazor

Has a trained monkey who gives her manicures and pedicures


----------



## Spooky1

^ was in a hair band in the 80s


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ jealous because you wanted to be IN the band instead of a groupie.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^was in fact a groupie for fair Hair's band and still to this day cherishes those memories....


----------



## Hairazor

Made the band what it was with her genius management skills and daring risk taking


----------



## Goblin

Does comedy monologues at funerals


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^finds happiness in the little things, a butterfly on a rose bud, the smell of freshly mown grass, a double rainbow in the sky...double rainbow all the way...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dislikes the letter X


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to take the skeletons out of her closet and have elaborate tea parties with them


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^gives classes for the most elegant Skeleton Tea Parties and instructs hosts to stick out their pinky fingers when sipping from 'bone china' tea services.


----------



## Spooky1

^ upset that the skeletons at her tea parties never eat


----------



## Zurgh

▲ has an uncontrollable compulsion to steal armored cars, mid-delivery. He then returns them along with the all money, back to where he nabbed them, a week and a day later, with a hot pink Barbie paint job. No one is sure why.


----------



## Hairazor

Is the little voice that whispers in Spooky1's ear to steal the armored car and paint it Barbie pink which is his favorite color


----------



## Spooky1

^ came through Zurgh's trans-dimensional rift.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ believes airplanes are really just too heavy to fly and thinks they have to be filled with helium to even get off the ground....


----------



## Hairazor

Wrestles alligators for fun and profit


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs the local betting pool for alligator wrestling matches


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a retired alligator wrestler, with only one arm.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ cheats at one-legged butt kicking contests with prosthetic leg.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^recommends white wine as the appropriate accompaniment to a plate of starch packing peanuts


----------



## Hairazor

Volunteers to cook last meals for the condemned


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ secretly replaces Roxy's delicious last meals with cheap Hungry Man dinners and laughs at the condemned as they swallow down fake potatoes and gelatinous meatloaf.......


----------



## Spooky1

^ banned for making me nauseous.  gelatinous meatloaf.

Oops, ^ controlled my mind and made me forget what game I was playing.


----------



## N. Fantom

^Doesn't realize what thread he's posting in


----------



## Hairazor

Wishes school went all year long with no breaks


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ voted most likely to take over the world and declare Halloween a week long holiday.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was an extra in the movie "Ben Hur"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^Likes to walk the dog by the light of the silvery moon....


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to sleep with her feet higher than her head because she says it invigorates her


----------



## Goblin

Sleeps hanging upside down from the rafters


----------



## Hairazor

Gives Ballroom dancing lessons to zombies so they won't shuffle when they walk


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^Started the campaign to "Adopt a Zombie Day" and really getting a lot of air time for the cause.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ viciously stalks the person below me she thinks they look like George Michael.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^jealous because he likes George Michael "oh so much" and doesn't like any competition....


----------



## Hairazor

Makes little VooDoo dolls and sticks pins in them when the moon is full


----------



## Spooky1

^ skips the voodoo dolls and sticks pins in people


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses like Gilligan around the house


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to sit behind couples at the theater and make kissing sounds


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is one of those people who screams comments at the characters in the movie - "Don't go in there!" "Look behind you!" "You idiot, he's the murderer!"


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Invented the Night at the Roxbury head bob dance


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^spends hours gluing fake spiders to the seats at the local movie theater and rubber snakes to the sticky floors, just for fun.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ screamed absurdly from one of the rubber snakes and threatened me not to tell...


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to sneak back stage at a Rockettes performance but got caught and as punishment had to shine the shoes of all the performers -- while blindfolded


----------



## RoxyBlue

^models 8 inch platform shoes at the local Payless shoe store


----------



## Hairazor

Gets a crook in her neck trying to look all the way up into my eyes when I have those 8 inchers on


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ wears bloomers


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Knows about Hair's undergarments because of his dang x-ray eye wear...


----------



## Spooky1

^ hopes bloomers come back in style


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells Ghoul scout cookies door to door


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ goes door to door flashing people in womens underwear


----------



## Hairazor

Has a trained monkey he takes everywhere he goes and tells people it is his fraternal twin


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^Is on the board to license and inspect all those crazy monkeys subbing jobs from all those regular people.....


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses up as a monkey once a week and hang out at the zoo


----------



## TarotByTara

^ cannot pronounce the letter "T" in any word.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^stole my monkey suit and now I have to dress up as a koala bear....


----------



## Hairazor

Dresses up as a Koala Bear and tries to talk her way onto Quantus Airline saying she misses Australia


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Heard about my koala ploy and now is using the same ploy but dressed as a Kangaroo!! (even has a little roo in her pouch)


----------



## Spooky1

^ has been arrested for illegal export of koalas


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps trying to steal my baby roo to play with his other pets


----------



## Goblin

Travels back and forth to work byhot air balloon


----------



## Hairazor

When stopped by the police says he is in a rush because he is about to give birth to an alien baby


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ believes all tabloid headlines.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^Thinks every shell on the beach is really a tiny universe and that if you pick it up, you're killing a whole world....


----------



## TarotByTara

^ thinks there are people inside I'd this shells and talks to them.


----------



## TarotByTara

TarotByTara said:


> ^ thinks there are people inside I'd this shells and talks to them.


*inside those shells

Sorry. Can't edit my posts.


----------



## aquariumreef

^Is so awesome she can't use the contuter.


----------



## Spooky1

^ has never seen a baby moose.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Thinks that everyone is just not showing the proper amount of respect to his Avatar and is thinking of banning people in the 'little white lie game'....even though that is a completely different game and even though everyone here is always tipping their hats, and generally giving him props at every corner, cause we LOVE Spooky1 and his Avatar.....


----------



## aquariumreef

^Confuses everyone.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ REALLY confuses everyone


----------



## TarotByTara

^ knows what a "contuter" is.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Has the inside scoop on what's hot, what's not and what is "just so last year"!!! Pay attention folks!


----------



## aquariumreef

^Is secretly a fashinista


----------



## Spooky1

^ can see Sarah Palin's house from his bedroom window


----------



## TarotByTara

^ knows why birds suddenly appear every time i am near.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ has watched all the VHS taped shows of the golden girls till the tracking on the VCR doesn't work right


----------



## aquariumreef

^was a golden girl


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ was my assistant on set


----------



## Hairazor

Is secretly married to one of the Golden Girls


----------



## Goblin

Is starting the new show "deceased Golden Girls"


----------



## TarotByTara

^ turned the deceased golden girls into golden grams cereal.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ does discount tarot readings


----------



## Spooky1

^ replaced Tara's deck of tarot cards with one of 52 death cards


----------



## TarotByTara

^ modeled their bedroom after the RWS devil tarot card.


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to read her tarot cards by the moonlight in the clearing in a forest


----------



## TarotByTara

^ got her screen name by replacing all of her hair follicles with sharp sewing needle pins.


----------



## Hairazor

Borrowed the broom for her avatar picture because the handle fell off hers in her last crash landing


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a broom repair business


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually a yard gnome


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks if she has enough yard gnomes Snow White will visit


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ is a hairdresser (who would have known?!)


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Wants desperately to let Hairazor style his 'do' but she refuses because it is so hard and unyeilding......


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ jealous because she wants to run her fingers through my hair too...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Tis true, but every Pumpkin knows that it/she doesn't have fingers and the running of any fingers (though it be vines) is just a foolish pipe dream and said Pumpkin knows not to revel in this foolishness for more than a blissful minute or two....


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a weather machine and created tropical storm Beryl


----------



## Goblin

^ Wears golashes over his waders


----------



## debbie5

^eats goulashes out of his waders


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ wears waders to meetings


----------



## Hairazor

Cuts up waders to make little rain hats for his garden gnomes


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^Has a whole blackmarket side business for haute couture for garden knomes and the Keebler Elf gang. She tried to corner the Smurf market as well, but with just Smurfette to design for, she really couldn't see it making any kind of reasonable profit.


----------



## Spooky1

^ can't tell a lie


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^Pitiful judge of character.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is very concise


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ Is creative and talented on a level so far above what the average forum member can achieve....so said by the concise forum member.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks this is the Truth Thread


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Cause that's the Truth, Truth!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Every time she hears the word truth, she stands up and salutes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^makes little origami boats to sail in puddles after it rains


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ uses $100 dollar bills for origami


----------



## Goblin

Hates decorating for Halloween


----------



## Hairazor

Collects spider webs and painstakingly weaves them into material he claims is indestructable


----------



## RoxyBlue

^believes artichokes are plotting to take over the world


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ surfs naked under in the pale moonlight.


----------



## Hairazor

Highly prizes the opinion of the voices in his head


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ uses raw eggs to spike hair up.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^Has started a foundation for the protection of unborn chickens and thinks everyone eating scrambled eggs are murderers.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ hasn't revealed yet that I eat scrambled eggs too


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ Chicken Murderer...


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ snitch!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^posting from solitary confinement in Alcatraz


----------



## Spooky1

^ doesn't have a busy schedule for the next month


----------



## Hairazor

Makes baking powder biscuits with face powder when out of baking powder


----------



## Goblin

Wears clothes made of old cardboard boxes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a cardboard box in the middle of the road


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ loves my idioms


----------



## Spooky1

^ didn't get a bit vulgar last night


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^Likes to buy props on sale and sell them back to forum members at seriously inflated prices...just because he can......


----------



## TarotByTara

^ once picked cake out of a starbuck's trashcan and ate it because it "still looked okay to eat."


----------



## Hairazor

Uses porcupine quills as knitting needles


----------



## Goblin

Scretly fights crime as Captain Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor

Commits crime just to see Captain Hairazor in action


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a brother named Captain Cornball


----------



## Spooky1

^ named her cat Captain Hairball


----------



## Silent Howl

spooky1 is the name cause he is always the first to be scared


----------



## RoxyBlue

^mimes wolf howls


----------



## debbie5

^wraps self in Saran Wrap for that self-basted flavor.


----------



## Spooky1

^ sleeps in a cocoon


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hatched from a turtle egg


----------



## Goblin

^ Collects turtle eggs


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^eats turtle eggs in fantastically fluffy omelets, however gets perturbed when a little turtle shell gets in the mix.


----------



## Hairazor

Paints turtle shells with grotesque faces then slips them into the pet store turtle display


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Substitutes the pet store turtles with dead, dried turtles and laughs when children discover their pets are dead....


----------



## Copchick

LOl!!!!! Pumpkin5 is going to give me her Stolloween Pumpkin as a present! :biggrinkin:


----------



## Spooky1

^ waiting by her mailbox for a pumpkin present


----------



## Goblin

^ Got lost in his closet


----------



## Hairazor

Sleeps in a coffin with a night light


----------



## RoxyBlue

^specializes in hairdos for the undead


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to blow up trains like Gomez Addams


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ Was Jesse James in another life and continues to be the fastest gun in the west.....


----------



## Hairazor

Always wanted Marshall Matt Dillon to marry Miss Kitty and adopt her.


----------



## Spooky1

^ had a crush on Festus.


----------



## debbie5

^has a burning desire for Hephaestus.


----------



## Goblin

Is trying to teach chipmunks to sing


----------



## Hairazor

Is a twin of "the Cryptkeeper" but no one knows but him (till now)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Was one of the Cryptkeeper's godparents


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to make Spooky1 dress up as Dagwood Bumstead


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^Has a whole closet full of spare skeleton parts that are painted bright neon colors...no particular reason why...


----------



## Spooky1

^ has finished all the props she wants to make this year.


----------



## Hairazor

Has no interest in making new props this year


----------



## debbie5

^is a happy napper


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a dog napper


----------



## Hairazor

Has a job rescuing "nappered" dogs and helping them gradually be returned to a happy carefree life


----------



## Goblin

Wants her own aircraft carrier


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Flies helicopters for fun and profit and can be anywhere he wants to be in a matter of minutes...


----------



## Hairazor

Wants to be on the service crew of Goblin's helicopter


----------



## Spooky1

Wants to shoot down Goblin's helicopter for buzzing her house at 4am.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^wants Goblin to use his helicopter to fly some dang workers over to his house and pour his slab....NOW!!! (ya'll)


----------



## Hairazor

Wants Spooky1 to let her know when he will be pouring concrete as she has a "package" she would like to slip into it when no one is looking


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks there's room in the concrete slab for another body.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Just wishes his slab would be poured....as most of us do.....


----------



## Goblin

Can't believe she is on the same forum as the famous Goblin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a low opinion of himself:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Never leaves the house without a full set of clown makeup in case the circus comes to town and she can convince them she belongs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has been spying on the people I work with


----------



## debbie5

^has pants full of warm scrambled eggs


----------



## aquariumreef

^Is actually a man in disguise.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ Is a famous photographer posing on this forum as a 16 year old young man to get a better understanding of how the true 'haunt' mind works...(it's not that much of a stretch, folks)


----------



## debbie5

^wears stretch pants, sans eggs


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to put on really red lipstick and go to the beach and sneak up behind snoozing bald men and give them a big red smooch on their bald spot then run away


----------



## Goblin

Started a diner for Zombies


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ likes his cats with Mustard.


----------



## Goblin

^ Took her hot dog to obedience school


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ passed Obedience school with high honors.


----------



## Goblin

^ Was the class valedictorian


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^knows the whole theory behind, "people in glass houses, shouldn't throw stones" but throws caution to the wind, and does it anyway.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ can't ski as claims


----------



## RoxyBlue

^processes claims made by people injured in skiing accidents


----------



## Spooky1

^ has too much leisure time.


----------



## Hairazor

Won't part with his leisure suits because he is hoping and praying they come back in style


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ along with her rainbow-striped toe socks from 1979


----------



## debbie5

^knows the whole theory behind, "people in glass houses, shouldn't stow thrones" but throws caution to the wind, and does it anyway...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^copies really funny threads by other people as a form of rebellion...


----------



## Spooky1

^ is waiting to assume the throne of Tonga


----------



## RoxyBlue

^spends a lot of time on the "throne"


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is also known as the Queen of Gangsta Rap.


----------



## aquariumreef

^Knows what gangsta rap is


----------



## Goblin

Got the whole school to do the macarena


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ Talks out loud to his props so much that people are beginning to speculate that he has captured souls inhabiting each and every one of his props.


----------



## Hairazor

Is scared of Goblin's props because afraid if she sees them she will become the soul in one of them!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears soleless shoes


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ is a cobler a keeper of souls


----------



## Spooky1

^ uses souls as a secret ingredient in her blackberry cobbler


----------



## Hairazor

Eats the blackberry cobbler in hopes of picking up an extra soul


----------



## Goblin

Likes to wear a green zoot suit!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^asked the tailor to turn his zoot suit into a leisure suit


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^likes to wear polka dot dresses and big fancy hats and pretend that she is going to the Kentucky Derby...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is secretly building a robohorse that will become the next Triple Crown winner


----------



## Spooky1

^ loves to dust


----------



## debbie5

^throws his Dust in (to) the wind....


----------



## Hairazor

Wishes her nickname was Dust-y cause she came from it and is going back to it so she should just get used to it


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a MMA fighter and has the shiner to prove it.


----------



## debbie5

^has a shinier shiner, cuz he polishes it every night


----------



## aquariumreef

^Is a Shriner also


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Siberian mole


----------



## Goblin

^ Likes to be called Tadpole


----------



## debbie5

^fez wearer


----------



## Lord Homicide

▲ plays lacrosse in the middle of the night with glow in the dark balls.


----------



## Spooky1

^ Streaked though graduation ceremony of an all girls school.


----------



## Lord Homicide

▲ was supposed to tell everyone about that so I could get the 15 secs of fame.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps his real face in a jar of formaldehyde


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ jealous of my interchangeable faces...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^likes to dress like a ghost and try to hitchhike down the highway...


----------



## Hairazor

Offers to give rides to any hitch hiker who wants one, no charge except a lock of their hair for future voodoo uses


----------



## Spooky1

^ carries around a chainsaw while hitchhiking, and wonders why she never gets a ride.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^gives rides to hitchhikers provided they can quote the entire text of _To Kill A Mockingbird_...I don't know why, he is just a big Atticus Finch fan.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was a mynah bird in a previous life


----------



## Spooky1

^ is still living her past life


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a sordid past


----------



## Goblin

^ Is actually the Ghost of Halloween Past


----------



## Hairazor

Would prefer his past remain in the past, if you know what I mean!


----------



## debbie5

^ didn't pass math


----------



## Copchick

Decided to get a babushka instead of a snood.


----------



## debbie5

^wears a hula skirt made from dried kielbasa skins


----------



## Goblin

Had a brillant idea then the bulb burnt out!


----------



## Spooky1

Can't replace a light bulb with out the help of 3 others.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^planted light bulbs in the garden thinking they would grow into lamps


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ stays up to midnight playing UNO in candlelight.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^Really is a huge fan of Jack Johnson and has all Jack's CD's and he always wears his Jack Johnson concert tshirt while he listens to the music and his most favorite song is Bubble Toes. He knows all the words!


----------



## debbie5

^planted Cheerios, hoping to grow a donut tree


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ planted kidney beans hoping to make a high ROI cash crop of human kidneys.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells magic beans to cow herders


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps cows in the garden so she does't have to haul "fertilizer"


----------



## Spooky1

^ tries to milk boy cows.


----------



## Goblin

^ Keeps cows in the living room


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ milks Brahmin


----------



## Hairazor

Has decided to clean up his language and says "Oh Brahmin" instead of "Oh Bull S"


----------



## Lord Homicide

(Yes mam and how it pains me)

^ loves my clean language now


----------



## Spooky1

^ can curse in 37 different languages


----------



## Hairazor

Can understand any curse in any of the 37 languages Lord H uses plus!


----------



## Goblin

Is writing a book called "The Idiot's Guide to Curse Words"


----------



## Hairazor

Won a cursing contest at the local Liar's Club!


----------



## Spooky1

Showed up at a cursing contest with a spell book.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Has been known to brandish a wild wombat and sing the current top 40 in old Latin while joyfully prancing about the neighborhood in a yellow tuxedo, but only around 1am on even Thursdays.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks artichokes are plotting to take over his neighborhood


----------



## Spooky1

^ doesn't realize vegetables are revolting.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Organizing a mutiny


----------



## Goblin

Organized the imfamous cemetery raid of 1999


----------



## Hairazor

Advises the grim reaper on proper "reaper' etiquette


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ toys with the feelings of such well known ghouls as Beetlejuice and humiliates them...just because she can....


----------



## Goblin

^ Organizes pajama parties for monkeys


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ crashes the monkey pajama parties just because he wants to see who is wearing Spiderman pj's.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has 27 props in progress


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to catch frogs from the nearby water source and dress them in tiny little halloween costumes when bored


----------



## Goblin

Used to have a pet frog Homer till he croaked


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Has a great recipe for frog leg jerky, but he doesn't like to share it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives on the dark side of the moon


----------



## Spooky1

^ can't get enough of global warming


----------



## Hairazor

Uses Global Warming as an excuse to hang out in his new shed all night


----------



## Goblin

Rides a tricycle to work


----------



## Hairazor

Uses a coffin as a coffee table in his living room


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ Thinks that forum members are the best people in the whole world....wait..that isn't a lie....let me start over.....thinks forum members are mean and selfish.....


----------



## Spooky1

^ doesn't know if she's coming or going.


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks Frankenstein's monster is only mean because the bolts in his head give him an uncontrolable headache


----------



## Goblin

Wants to change her name to Rumplestilkskin Jones


----------



## Hairazor

Discovered that the "Man in the Moon" is really the "Woman in the Moon"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Actually was surprised to find out that it is not a Man in the Moon, nor a Woman in the Moon...but actually a Bunny in the Moon....Who knew?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^invented the term "harebrained"


----------



## Hairazor

Makes Deviled Eggs with bits of real devils


----------



## Goblin

Tried to walk to Europe


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ Killed a bunch of people just to add to his zombie portfolio.....


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to hide behind sand dunes and pop out to scare smooching couples


----------



## Spooky1

^ buries random sleeping sunbathers in the sand


----------



## Goblin

^ Sets fire to baby chickens and tells everyone he has a bunch of hot chicks


----------



## Hairazor

Altered a nut cracker to be a brain cracker so Zombies can get to brain food quicker and easier!


----------



## Spooky1

^ runs a taco truck that sells brain tacos to zombies


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ expanded the business into smothered burritos


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ believes in an eye for an eye....and when it comes to zombies...a brain for a nice meal.......


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to mutate mosquitoes so their stingers inject a love potion


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a conch shell on the beach


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ lives in a tree trunk with the Keebler elves


----------



## Spooky1

^ lives with a sponge in a pineapple under the sea.


----------



## Goblin

^ Spongebob Squarepants is his idol!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ sits on the porch all afternoon and whittles wood


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ is famous for his grilled ribs and uses a top secret sauce that is really just made out of ground up earthworms and some brown sugar and spices...


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ tried to repeatedly steal my secret rub recipe. BEWARE, don't let her sweetness fool you!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is running on a fool's errand


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ such a lie, heh


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Tries to pretend that every day is Halloween and therefore gets disappointed a lot because he only gets trick or treaters on October 31st.


----------



## Hairazor

Plays tricks on the ToTers if they don't give her treats


----------



## Goblin

Sleeps in a cardbard box


----------



## debbie5

^draws a small mustache on his upper lip every day, with a purple Sharpie


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a world renowed, record holding sharpshooter


----------



## Hairazor

Dreams in 3D and technicolor


----------



## PirateLady

^has a secret laboratory in her shop


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks IMU's doubloons are real and is planning on spending them.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^asked PirateLady to loan him 20 doubloons


----------



## Goblin

^ Asked for 40


----------



## Hairazor

Bit the doubloons to see if they were real


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears genuine doubloon earrings


----------



## Hairazor

Sleeps with doubloons on her eyes to keep the light out.


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks doubloons are a kind of bird


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks doubloons are something you inflate


----------



## debbie5

^wears pantaloons....or the Canadian version, which are pantaloonies....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives with the loons on Golden Pond


----------



## Spooky1

^ converted all her savings into Canadian Loonies.


----------



## Hairazor

Hot air balloons over the border to count loons


----------



## Zurgh

▲ part time Landmine Wholesaler, weekend World Frisbee Champion, and still has time to be a Psychic Dog Levitation Specialist.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't play well in the ax box


----------



## Hairazor

Always makes sure the axs are razor sharp for the ax box


----------



## RoxyBlue

^axes too many questions


----------



## Zurgh

▲ keeps giving me gift baskets filled with assorted bath & beauty axes, ax wax, ax hole removing powders, ax balm, and scented bee's ax... all from Abraham's Ax Emporium.:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^has a tendency of looking a gift ax in the mouth....(and that is not good for anyone....)


----------



## Spooky1

^Has a really big axe to grind


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ a member of generation aXe


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ Changed his tag line to, "Axe me not...what I have done..."


----------



## debbie5

^is not Axe worthy


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^styles her hair with axle grease


----------



## Spooky1

Is part of the axis of evil


----------



## Lord Homicide

(HAHAHA, axis of evil, I love it...)

^ RPs late night in a Thundarr the Barbarian costume


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ has a deep seated belief in the fact that everything that goes around comes around and is waiting for the kind deed he did in 2007 to come back to him.......and waiting....and waiting....and waiting.....


----------



## debbie5

^ was axed to go to the prom, but declined

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...B078181E4D06CFC84301DBFCD70BA75D21838&first=1


----------



## Goblin

^ Rides her broom side saddle


----------



## Hairazor

Screams like a girl when he sees a spider.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ feeds Hobbits to her pet spider


----------



## Goblin

^ Is trying to kick the hobbit


----------



## Hairazor

Tries to get people to say happy hobbit habitat three times fast then laughs hysterically and runs away


----------



## Spooky1

^ is off trying to find her precious.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^gave the precious to the postal carrier by mistake


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ thinks that hobbits are really just shorter versions of Keebler elves and that they can make really, really good cookies.....


----------



## Hairazor

Has Keebler Elves living in a tree in her backyard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is an advisor to the Mythbusters


----------



## Spooky1

^ tries to recreate everything done on Mythbusters


----------



## Hairazor

Spent several months thinking it was Mothbusters and wondering what the heck


----------



## debbie5

^draws images of felines on columns and calls them caterpillars.


----------



## Goblin

^ Crossed cats with potato peelers and made Catapeelers


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^thinks Stonehenge is just an example of dinosaur dominoes and doesn't believe it has anything at all to do with aliens......


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hates to chat


----------



## Spooky1

^ wishes it would get a little hotter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never wakes up grumpy because his back hurts


----------



## Hairazor

When the weather is hot, likes to throw ice cubes at people passing by


----------



## Spooky1

Is tired of all the rain she's getting


----------



## Goblin

Likes to sing and dance in the rain


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to fly kites in the rain


----------



## Evil Andrew

Handed Goblin a kite and a key, and sent him out on a rainy night to "see what he would discover..."


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stood behind Goblin while he was flying the kite and kept saying "How shocking!"


----------



## Spooky1

^ recorded the whole shocking affair and posted it on Youtube.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ shared it with so many friends it went viral...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^conducts viral marketing campaigns


----------



## Spooky1

^ contacted the CDC about Evil Andrews Viral marketing campaigns.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a toy train conductor


----------



## Hairazor

Makes tiny explosives to blow up toy trains


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Mastered a form of echolocation involving young blond yodeling midgets in high heels...


----------



## Spooky1

^ nose barely fits into this plague mask


----------



## Goblin

^ Wants to start his own chicken franchise under thename Colonel Spooky


----------



## Hairazor

Has bells on his shoes because he likes to hear himself coming and going


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^ Organizes all the 'shoe bell-ers' into dance routines much like a "flash mom" of bells and whistles....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^There were bells all around, but she never heard them ringing


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ had the same experience at the gym.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ doesn't know how to use those things in that picture.


----------



## Spooky1

^ like to juggle weights and chain saws.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ keeps vampire gorillas as show pets.


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to sneak up behind the right side of the vampire gorilla and tweak his left ear


----------



## Goblin

^ Dresses up as a vampire gorilla to lure them into a trap


----------



## Hairazor

Admires Dracula so when people tell him he is batty he thinks it is a complement


----------



## RoxyBlue

^bats eyelashes when Dracula comes around


----------



## Spooky1

^ isn't bothered by my typos or grammatical error's


----------



## Hairazor

Says wearing a cape while prop building releases his creative muse


----------



## Goblin

Dresses up as Wonder Woman to scare the neighbors


----------



## Lord Homicide

Covets the wonder woman costume


----------



## Hairazor

Has Wonder Woman's cell number on speed dial in spite of the court order


----------



## Zurgh

▲ baked an army of ninja bread men, in a nefarious plot to take over the lucrative biscuit industry...


----------



## RoxyBlue

^disguised himself as a gingerbread man in a misguided attempt to infiltrate the ninja bread men army


----------



## Spooky1

^ want to lead the ninja bread men in a takeover of Pillsbury


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ thinks he can get support from the Keebler Elves......


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks the Keebler Elves were hatched from poppy seeds


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks the Keebler Elves are albino Smurfs.


----------



## Goblin

Wants to be a Kiebler Elf


----------



## Lord Homicide

Believes that the Keebler Elves' tree is in Stacy Keibler's front yard hence the name.


----------



## Hairazor

Used to pull Stacy's pigtails in grade school so often she would hide in a tree when she saw him


----------



## Lord Homicide

_(She never complained!)_

Used to shoot George Clooney in the face with rubber bands at school...


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ likes to dress up and sing like Rosemary Clooney...


----------



## Spooky1

^ is the love child of Bing Crosby and Rosemary Clooney


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ not sure if he needs a Brazilian for this one ..


----------



## Zurgh

▲ once defeated an entire army of cannibals, armed only with a cheese grater.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes a little grated cannibal on his pizza


----------



## Hairazor

Does a brisk business selling grated cannibal with a pinch of lemon zest


----------



## Goblin

Tap dances with zombies


----------



## Lord Homicide

Watches the Bachelorette with a rally cap on


----------



## Spooky1

^ is the bachelorettes private bookie.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ uses a wagon wheel as a flash drive keyring for all bachelor show seasons he has pirated off the internet.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^does not believe that the wheels on the bus go 'round and 'round


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Plays air guitar in underwear and a Ratt t-shirt while standing on the coffee table every time Round and Round plays on the radio


----------



## Spooky1

^ is the world champion air saxophone player


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ is president of my air sax fan fan club


----------



## Hairazor

Attached a pair of fans to his back and tried to fly off his roof


----------



## Spooky1

^ gave Lord H a push off that roof


----------



## RoxyBlue

^cut the safety line Lord H was wearing before he went off the roof


----------



## Hairazor

Stood below the roof yelling Jump Lord H, jump


----------



## Goblin

Tried to catch him with a huge catcher's mitt


----------



## Zurgh

▲ invented a shark-proof suit, to his misfortune , it is constructed entirely of ham...


----------



## debbie5

^invented a shark-proof suit that was both kosher AND gluten free, made from veggie patties


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ knows that being "kosher" only attracts "sharks"


----------



## Hairazor

After the shark bites, rubs kosher salt in the wound


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ wound up constantly


----------



## RoxyBlue

^can't find the keys to the windup car


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ used Stuart Liitle as a test subject in an evil product testing lab


----------



## debbie5

^it puts the lotion on its skin, or it gets the hose again


----------



## Spooky1

^ working on a skin suit


----------



## Goblin

^ Working in a skin suit


----------



## Zurgh

▲ wants to become HE-MAN, master of the Universe...


----------



## debbie5

^ is She-Ra

http://media.comicvine.com/uploads/0/77/300760-177873-she-ra_super.jpg


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the Rah Rah Girl for the local Little League games


----------



## Hairazor

Makes the pom poms for the Rah Rah Girl out of weeping willow branches


----------



## PirateLady

^braids weeping willow branches for hair extensions


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^Thinks somehow that "Arghhhhh" should be incorporated into our everyday language...it is after all... a pirate's life....


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ .... life pirate's a ... all after is it...language everyday our into incorporated be shall "Arghhhhh" that somehow thinks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sdrawkcab etirw ot woh swonk


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^(Wow Guys!!! Are we being totally ridiculous here???) Okay...I can do that as well....In the first place it was not what I thought but what I presumed the correct course of action to be when all along the spider spun it's web in a semi-circular plane causing all reason and logic to totally disappear.....


----------



## debbie5

^ Likes pie.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is pie.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

^has multiple personalities equal to Pi.


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks all of life's questions can be answered with pie charts.


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks the pie chart is real pie and tries to eat it


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ charting human intellectual evolution using this thread to predict intellectual capacity in the future


----------



## Goblin

Can hold his breath for three weeks


----------



## PirateLady

dances with the zombies in the full moon


----------



## RoxyBlue

^secretly releasing groundhogs into the garden because she's afraid of the zucchinis and squash


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ got stuck in a groundhog day infinite loop


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Stabbed the and butchered the goundhog with a big knife


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks he's being followed by three blind mice


----------



## RoxyBlue

^jumped over the moon with the cow and the spoon


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ spooned the cow under the moon


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^is twisted on just a whole other level!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks the Hokey Pokey is what it's all about.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^pokes the fresh fruit at the grocery store while loudly claiming it's a "quality control check"


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a collection of Gumby & Pokey figures.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is president of Paris Hilton Fan Club


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ designs chihuahua booties for Paris' pup


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^actually walks Paris' pup and keeps up with all her designer handbags as well......


----------



## Spooky1

^ has to clean up after Paris's dogs.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^Found 14 dogs while visiting Paris, France and brought them home and they now live in his new bigger and better shed.....


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ tried to wok the dogs


----------



## Hairazor

Gave P5 the recipe for "wok dog"


----------



## Goblin

Has her very own stagecoach


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ Likes to create fanciful oil paintings of pumpkins and streamers and cornstalks, and when you look at these paintings it transports you straight into a night in October with crisp Fall air and the magic of Halloween.  (thanks Goblin)


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ when God said brains, she thought he said trains and said "I'll take the last one"


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^is so friggin hilarious sometimes I forget how mean he is.... (teasing LordH you are really unbelievably kind)


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to hold Gremlin - Werewolf races by the light of the moon, winner enslaves the loser


----------



## Spooky1

^ Fixes the Gremlin/werewolf races by putting wolfs-bane on the track.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^enjoys doing the dishes


----------



## Spooky1

^ favorite activity is dusting.


----------



## Goblin

^ Begs to take out the trash


----------



## Hairazor

Makes fantastic "trash sculptures" that are in high demand all over the world


----------



## RoxyBlue

^cuts hair with a chainsaw


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ has an unlicensed pirate radio station that endlessly plays Kenny G


----------



## Copchick

^ Secretly has a man-crush on Kenny G


----------



## Spooky1

^ has Kenny G chained to her basement wall


----------



## Hairazor

Plays Kenny G backwards looking for a hidden message


----------



## Goblin

^ King Kong threw her at the biplanes


----------



## Hairazor

Crashed a Zombie ball and started a Zombie Conga line that he wound all through the downtown stores


----------



## Lord Homicide

The reason Jack "tumbled" down the hill is because ^^^ bludgeoned him.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^^^ is SUCH a tattle tail.......


----------



## Spooky1

^ is the least cheerful person I know.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hypnotized and tricked the mortgage officer into giving us a low refi rate


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ put the forum on jacks and sat a brick on the accelerator to get 42k miles worth of posts.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^is really a secret agent for the Halloween Police and is keeping very detailed records on all of us forum members so that he can report back to the Great Pumpkin on whose pumpkin patch is the most sincere pumpkin patch in all the world......I keep hoping he will pick mine.....


----------



## Hairazor

On Halloween Eve sits in the Pumpkin Patch with Charlie Brown waiting for the Great Pumpkin, just sure they are related.


----------



## Goblin

^ Is a master of the oriental Halloween fighting method called Pumpkin Fu


----------



## Hairazor

Has a room in his house entirely papered with losing lottery tickets


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ uses marmalade as dielectric grease.


----------



## Hairazor

Checks books out of his local library and then speeds away from the police when they try to retrieve them a year later


----------



## Goblin

Was arrested for driving a nail too fast


----------



## Lord Homicide

^^ Goes to the nail salon regularly for a complete spa package


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^Sleeps on a bed of nails because he likes that "tingly feeling" he gets from the nail points....


----------



## highbury

^^Has a coating of mud under her nails from digging in the Great Pumpkin patch


----------



## Spooky1

^ has the FBI looking to get some DNA evidence from under his finger nails.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^^ Uses a Naglfar to commute to work.


----------



## Hairazor

Has a thriving business making Naglfar but there is a long wait to get one due to hard to get parts


----------



## Lord Homicide

^^ is the next parts resource for my Naglfar empire


----------



## Hairazor

Um, ^^ thinks that I will be a volunteer donor!


----------



## Lord Homicide

The Elevator Killer in "The Man with Two Brains" is based on ^^^^^^^^^^ because she kills people to nab..., I mean donate, their brains


----------



## scareme

Does the Hokey Pokey in the privacy of his mancave.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^ actually has video footage of LordH doing the hokey pokey and is going to have a private screening for all of the forum members who want to see him put his right foot in, take his right foot out.........well...you know how the song goes.....


----------



## Spooky1

^ is too embarrassed to do the Hokey Pokey because she doesn't know her right from her left.


----------



## Hairazor

Thought the Hokey Pokey was a jail in a little backwoods town


----------



## Zurgh

▲ known and wanted mattress tag thief.


----------



## Goblin

Voted most likely to shoot his eye with a BB rifle


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ does _not_ wear boas.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Spooky1 said:


> ^ is too embarrassed to do the Hokey Pokey because she doesn't know her right from her left.


:jol: Okay Spooky??? How do you know that??? Seriously I will be labeling wreck pictures at the shop and everyone laughs because they see me raise up my left hand, or my right hand depending on which picture I am labeling. It is a bit embarassing.....

^^(this is for LordH) Has a gas mask trimmed in feather boa, but only wears it on special occasions and birthday parties...He likes the way the feathers wave around in the heat from the candle flames....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Okay Spooky??? How do you know that??? Seriously I will be labeling wreck pictures at the shop and everyone laughs because they see me raise up my left hand, or my right hand depending on which picture I am labeling. It is a bit embarassing.....


easy fix












Pumpkin5 said:


> ^^(this is for LordH) Has a gas mask trimmed in feather boa, but only wears it on special occasions and birthday parties...He likes the way the feathers wave around in the heat from the candle flames....


How did you know? ^^^^^^^^^^^ obviously peeks into my window late at night to check me out...


----------



## Hairazor

Always dresses in his Halloween costume when he posts on the forum


----------



## Goblin

Accidently turned herself into a potato


----------



## scareme

Is breeding dust bunnies under the bed.


----------



## Hairazor

Set up a "Dust Bunnies Rescue" hot line for all Goblin's unwanted dust bunnies


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ rolled 'em all up on a stick and sold them as gray cotton candy


----------



## Hairazor

Won the gray cotton candy eating contest at his county fair


----------



## debbie5

^^has dust rhinos under the bed


----------



## Spooky1

^ has an advanced degree in Dust Bunny husbandry.


----------



## Hairazor

Crossed a dust bunny with a dust buster and got a dust devil


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sings like the devil early in the morning


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ had a fiddle playin contest with him down in Georgia


----------



## Hairazor

Provided the homebrew for the fiddle contest


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Uses stoat oil, instead of snake oil...


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks you can't start the day without a snort of snake oil


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to unclog a stopped-up drain with a real snake


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ has three feet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is only three feet tall


----------



## Hairazor

Can beat Johnny Thunder at limbo even though he is only "3 feet tall"


----------



## Spooky1

^ trains limbo Olympic athletes


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: ^likes to form conga lines with the limbo atheletes and see how fast they can go as well as how low they can go.....


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks if she waters her cucumbers with vinegar/water they will grow into pickles


----------



## debbie5

^has figured out what the hell Bruce Jenner did to his face to make him look like an ugly chick, but won't tell anyone what it is......


----------



## Goblin

Still sells girl scout cookies


----------



## scareme

Buys Girl Scout cokies so he can use the boxes like legos.


----------



## Hairazor

Uses legos to build the walls to her haunt


----------



## Lord Homicide

Owns Legoland


----------



## Goblin

Throws rocks at his reflection


----------



## Hairazor

Has no reflection!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Loiters in the forum games section all day.


----------



## debbie5

^goiter pincher


----------



## Lord Homicide

pinch hitter for the Yanks


----------



## Spooky1

^ ball boy for the Yankees


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ does more ball handling than Larry Bird did in an entire game (lol, i crack myself up)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^writes books of etiquette


----------



## Lord Homicide

Doesn't know anything about thread-itquette


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hates bad puns


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ hates me


----------



## Copchick

Has a rubber hose running from his gas mask into a bottle of moonshine hidden in a secret pocket within his suit.


----------



## Spooky1

^ called the cops in Oklahoma to rib them about getting scared at scareme's house.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^is lying if he says he is not planning a "new shed christening" party just because he didn't invite you.....


----------



## Hairazor

Plans to set off fireworks at Spooky's shed christening


----------



## RoxyBlue

^will be bringing champagne to the shed christening


----------



## debbie5

^wants the shed to be pagan


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

ˆInvited the Green Man to live inside the shed for minimal rent and free utilities


----------



## Goblin

Is deathly afraid of chipmunks


----------



## Hairazor

Stands in front of the gorilla cage at the zoo and tries to "talk" with them by using sign language


----------



## Goblin

Talks to them in their native tongue


----------



## Spooky1

^ speaks like a dubbed Japanese Sci-fi movie.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^trains the Japanese to talk a few seconds delay every time they dub a movie...just to make it irritating to us English speaking countries.....


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to dress up like a Geisha when she watches Japanese movies


----------



## Goblin

Best friend is Mrs. Potato Head!


----------



## aquariumreef

^Coveres his body with glue and then potato skins to live out his fantasy of being a spud.


----------



## Spooky1

^ lives in a jungle in Southeast Asia and imagines to live in Alaska so can think it's cool outside.


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks a boomerang is a baby Orangutan


----------



## N. Fantom

Thinks orangutan is a type of jelly


----------



## Zurgh

▲ has a slime mold circus, instead of a flee circus, and likes to dress up as the blob, pretending to be the ring master...


----------



## Spooky1

^ lives on the moon and uses alien microphone to listen to us all.


----------



## Hairazor

Wears a tin foil hat so Zurgh can't hear his thoughts


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^actually sells tinfoil hats at craft fairs and uses old jiffy pop popcorn foil to make the hats which accounts for the odd smell of stale popcorn that accompanies all her crafted foil hats.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ butters toast with small chainsaw.


----------



## Goblin

^ Shaves with said chainsaw


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^thinks tiny buttered chainsaws is a hilarious TOT treat to give out this year in leiu of candy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^knows the lyrics to every song ever written


----------



## Spooky1

^ was a contestant on Name that Tune


----------



## Hairazor

Could tune a piano but couldn't tuna fish


----------



## Goblin

Wants to change her name to Hairdresser


----------



## Hairazor

Disguises his stun gun as a paint ball gun for use at the local paint ball range


----------



## Lord Homicide

Unbeknownst to the looming dangers, ^ tried to fry paint balls on her range


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a fabulous recipe for paint souffle


----------



## Hairazor

Sprinkles a touch of gunpowder in her paint souffle to give it a little extra bang


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes to set Rox'ys food on fire


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^is skating on ultrathin ice if he thinks for a minute that he can make fun of Roxy's food prep in any way shape or form....seriously??? Are you Crazy?


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ tried to patent Ultrathin® Ice


----------



## debbie5

^wears a plethora of Post -It notes in lieu of clothing..


----------



## Goblin

^ Once drove a train.....right off the tracks and into the river!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ lives in a van... down by the river...


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps moving the van on Goblin so he has to keep searching for it


----------



## Spooky1

Had the van painted like the Mystery Machine


----------



## Goblin

Likes to wear his orange and black checked forum suit when posting......the one with the big green bow tie!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Presses the suit described above daily


----------



## Hairazor

Wears a suit that blends in with the wallpaper so he can lurk unnoticed when he wants


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a pink leisure suit and platform shoes


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wears multicolored polka dot bloomers


----------



## MrGrimm

Wears the gas mask to smell his own exhaust.


----------



## debbie5

^^finds these games exhausting


----------



## Spooky1

^ loves all her neighbors


----------



## Goblin

Has a ventriliquist dummy named Lil' Spooky


----------



## Hairazor

He uses his actual picture as an Avatar


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ ditto from above


----------



## RoxyBlue

^collects antique doilies


----------



## Spooky1

^ is only interested in girlie stuff


----------



## Lord Homicide

RoxyBlue said:


> ^collects antique doilies


How did you know?

^ plays with dolls


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Has a ventriliquist dummy named Lil' Spooky


^ Asks women if they'd like to say hello to Lil Spooky : )


----------



## MrGrimm

^ is actually quasi-evil... The diet coke of evil...


----------



## Goblin

Throws rocks at passing cars


----------



## MrGrimm

^ really guards shade...


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ name is short for Mr. Grimace


----------



## Spooky1

^ plans to change his name to Lord Slander


----------



## Zurgh

▲ joined forces with Cap'n Radical, Col. Sanders, Slippy the Wonder Scallop, Ned the Ninja, and a Troupe of Vegas Show Girls to save the Earth from an invasion from the Mucus Monkeys of Shagnasty...


----------



## Goblin

Rents himself out as cigar store indian


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ cigar store Indian pimp.


----------



## Spooky1

^ tried to make off with my world saving showgirls.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ has good looking showgirls


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Favorite movie is Showgirls


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ lie


----------



## Hairazor

Greased the grape vine Tarzen uses


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Puts Super Glue on fig leaves


----------



## Spooky1

^ replaced fig leaves with poison oak leaves


----------



## Goblin

^ Sells a bag of crushed ice as Titanic Soveneers


----------



## MrGrimm

^ sold his freezer to an eskimo


----------



## Hairazor

Trekked across the Tundra in his bare feet


----------



## Evil Andrew

Trekked across the tundra riding a caribou....


----------



## Spooky1

^ world renowned penguin herder


----------



## Hairazor

Took the penguins to church because he thought they were Nuns


----------



## Zurgh

Known civet slapper.


----------



## Goblin

Plays hopscotch in busy intersections


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ reads romance novels


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the model for that guy on the cover of romance novels


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ is really Cindy Guyer


----------



## Spooky1

^ is secretly a romance novelist named Chastity Beldt


----------



## MrGrimm

^ was president of the Fabio fan club


----------



## Hairazor

Has a secret location for training fledgling poltergeists


----------



## Spooky1

^ only moved the tombstones


----------



## Goblin

Rents out mausoleums to hobo ghosts


----------



## MrGrimm

^ was the fifth ghostbuster


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^thinks 'raving lunatic' is spelled 'raven lunatic' and thinks it is a really rare black bird.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ is really a Disappearialis Quickius, a commonly known species to vanish without trace.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^can't stay in the lines when he colors pictures


----------



## Spooky1

^ has nothing planned for Sunday


----------



## MrGrimm

^ eats crayons


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ still eats paste from Kindergarten class


----------



## Hairazor

Uses bugs to make mosaics


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Always steps on cracks......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^walks under ladders holding a black cat while spilling salt on Friday the 13th just to tempt fate.....


----------



## Goblin

^ Cries whenever she sees a rabbit's foot


----------



## Hairazor

Uses a real rabbit on top of his TV for rabbit ears antenna


----------



## Goblin

Signs her name with a crayon


----------



## MrGrimm

Signs his name with an X


----------



## Hairazor

Saves the best spot in the parking lot by marking it with a huge yellow X so no one else will park there


----------



## debbie5

^carries a small spider in her ear canal


----------



## MrGrimm

^ loves a good hot bath with electric eels.


----------



## Spooky1

^ never has to pickup after his kids


----------



## Hairazor

Goes ToTing with a mask over his head and a sign that says 
"trick or treat for drinks"


----------



## MrGrimm

Loves to eat tooth paste


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^believes that every cloud has a silver lining so he's always trying to "pick" clouds out of the sky to recycle all the silver into silver bullets to shoot werewolves with.....


----------



## Hairazor

Has a permanent rainbow over her head


----------



## Goblin

Wears a bucket on her head and plays knight


----------



## MrGrimm

^ is secretly a vampire that only eats corn syrup


----------



## Hairazor

Has a profitable sideline making and selling "Zombie Be Gone" spray


----------



## debbie5

^^ has eyebrow extensions to look like Donald Trump


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dresses Donald Trumps' hair


----------



## Copchick

^ arrested for stealing a lock of The Donald's hair.


----------



## MrGrimm

^braids her armpit hair into hammocks for the birds that live in her leg hair...


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ amazingly, has had no success in bird training ......


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Is double renting his space


----------



## Hairazor

Claims that the US tried to steal Niagra Falls from Canada


----------



## Spooky1

^ Trying to sell Iowa to Canada for national debt reduction


----------



## Goblin

Wants to move to Gilligan's Island


----------



## MrGrimm

^ wants to be addressed as "Professor Goblin" and wear a coconut bra


----------



## Hairazor

Wants to shoot arrows into the air just to see where they will land


----------



## Lord Homicide

Takes lawn darts out of the box and throws them straight up in the air


----------



## RoxyBlue

^holds the dart target for Hairazor


----------



## Spooky1

^ like to usr hand grenades instead of lawn darts


----------



## debbie5

^knows Jarts are illegal but will not admit to it publicly.... especially since he earned a gold medal in Jarts in the 72 Olympics...


----------



## Goblin

Wrassles alligators in her bathtub


----------



## Lord Homicide

Bathes with gators...


----------



## MrGrimm

^ loves direct to DVD movies like Super Aqua Gator Vs Mega Toothy Danger Shark


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ owns all movies "from" Roger Corman's Film School.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is Roger Corman's third cousin on his mother's side


----------



## Hairazor

Is busy training a bear to break into candy shops and supply her for ToT time


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks honey comes from Honey Badgers


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks I don't know what a honey badger is


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Googled "honey badger" before posting reply


----------



## Copchick

^ Thought "Honey Badger" was a nickname for Winnie the Pooh


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Constantly cleans up Winnie's "pooh"


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps getting lost in the Hundred Acre Wood since it's not one of his tales


----------



## Lord Homicide

Collects Eeyor's "tales" (yukyuk) to quilt with.


----------



## Goblin

Stares in the mirror for hours daring himself to move!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Does _*not*_ think I have an obsession with staring at myself in mirrors


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually afraid of mirrors


----------



## Hairazor

Once looked in a mirror and it looked back


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ reaction of the entity looking back through mirror


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was a centaur in a previous incarnation


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Owns Minotaur hair underwear


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ likes Minotaur females (if there was such a thing) in teal lace


----------



## Hairazor

Hoards teal lace and doles it out sparingly


----------



## Lord Homicide

Obviously stalks me!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^is so digging on Roxy's parasol out of lace and is hoping to snag it before Roxy even notices it is missing....


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to go around the neighborhood on Halloween and mix all the decorations around


----------



## Spooky1

^ gets confused and puts out Valentine's Day decorations on Halloween.


----------



## Goblin

Started a home for homeless crickets


----------



## Lord Homicide

Corrals crickets into the shelter for mass cricketcide.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ dislikes the sport of cricket to such a point that he will destroy anything remotely related, I.e. crickets


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ thinks roof crickets are just insects on the roof


----------



## Hairazor

^Has never told a little white lie in his life


----------



## badgerbadger

^ wears a pope hat and bathrobe in the morning.


----------



## Hairazor

Soaks feet in champagne at night, says it gives them a spritely feeling


----------



## badgerbadger

^keeps his scrambled eggs in his pocket and eats them last at breakfast because "it feels nice".


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Needs to get 'his' eyes checked because Hairazor is a "she" not a HE!
Ha ha!


----------



## Hairazor

Pumpkin5 always jumps to my defense over gender, thanks (not a white lie)


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ always dumps me over de fence when I go on a bender..... : )


----------



## Hairazor

Is busy making a teleporter to zip us all over for a pumpkin ale party on the patio


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a he pretending to be a she.


----------



## Goblin

^ Went to school with Captain Hook


----------



## badgerbadger

^ when angered, speaks only through his oven mitt, which is shaped like a shark, and is named meatball.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to return to the DC area


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes it when the priest gives really long sermons at church.


----------



## badgerbadger

^ saves their gum in their belly button when they go to sleep.


----------



## Hairazor

^hahaha^

Thinks when rainbows dissipate they fall to the earth as skittles


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ sees the rainbow in her refrigerator .......


----------



## badgerbadger

^ scoops their ice cream at home using their hands.


----------



## Hairazor

Makes homemade ice cream and adds a pinch of gunpowder to give it a real kick


----------



## Spooky1

^ puts rum in her homemade ice cream and wonders why it won't freeze.


----------



## Goblin

Can't find his rum ice cream cause the pirates stole it!


----------



## Hairazor

When the pirates come to town they stay in his secret pirate cove


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ thinks the secret pirate cove is at PNC Park


----------



## N. Fantom

^Thinks that PNC park has an underground vampire layer


----------



## Hairazor

Lurks in the PNC underground with a wooden stake and garlic


----------



## N. Fantom

Doesn't realize that i'm a vampire


----------



## Spooky1

^ has been getting psychiatric care for this vampire thing.


----------



## N. Fantom

^ doesn't see me about to bite his neck


----------



## Goblin

Poses as yard gnomes


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Gollum is his idol


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ loves American Idol because he's Ryan Seacrest's #1 fan


----------



## MrGrimm

^ wants Ryan Seacrest's life, but without the success...


----------



## Hairazor

International man of mystery


----------



## Lord Homicide

Has a crush on Dr. Evil


----------



## Spooky1

^ is Dr. Evil's son Scott.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps an army of fembots in his closet


----------



## Spooky1

^ wants to reprogram my fembots to call me Hardcourt Fenton Mudd and nag me.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Is Mini-me


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to take the labels off canned goods in friends cupboards


----------



## N. Fantom

^Created South Park on a dare


----------



## Goblin

Escaped from the Twiight Zone


----------



## RoxyBlue

^played the part of that gremlin messing with the engine on the plane wing


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ was the voice over for Bugs Bunny in Hare-Plane


----------



## Spooky1

^ dresses up like Elmer Fudd and sings Wagner operas.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Dresses up like bug bunny dressed as a southern belle and marries Elmer Fudd.


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks rabbits dressed as women are hot.


----------



## Goblin

Thought Lambchop was real!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Turned Lambchop into Chopped Lamb while dressed as girl Bugs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the brother-in-law of Pepe Le Pew


----------



## Lord Homicide

Makes Spooky1 dress up as Pepe Le Pew and chase her


----------



## Spooky1

^ Paints black cat to look like skunks in hopes of catching Pepe.


----------



## Goblin

Is the Barnum and Bailey of Flea Circuses


----------



## Hairazor

Uses a weed whacker to trim his toe nails


----------



## MrGrimm

^ uses her toe nails to trim her weeds


----------



## Goblin

Likes to sing and dance for his plants


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks you're a plant if you are potted


----------



## Lord Homicide

Worships Audrey 2


----------



## Hairazor

Wants to start an exotic plant shop with Seymour and supply the "nourishment"


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ supplies


----------



## Spooky1

^ looking for a sadistic dentist to feed to his plants


----------



## Goblin

Was a flying monkey in a past life


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Organizes flying monkeys to fly in and steal beach towels from local beaches which leaves the sunbathers more than a little chagrained....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Knows how to use the word chagrined.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Likes people that know how to use big words correctly.....


----------



## Spooky1

^ carries a thesaurus at all time in case she needs to talk to Lord H.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks a thesaurus was a type of dinosaur


----------



## Hairazor

Hoards a piece of amber she is sure she will be able to grow into a dinosaur


----------



## Goblin

^ Thinks when someone says dinosaurs are extinct they mean they smell


----------



## Hairazor

Can't believe dinosaurs are extinct, smelly or not


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a dinosaur disguised a human.


----------



## Goblin

Is secretly Captain Caveman


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Hides Mighty Mouse in his pcoket


----------



## Hairazor

Has a copy of the KickAPoo Joy Juice recipe given to him by Li'l Abner for safe keeping


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Likes dancing with werewolves and zombies at midnight in the graveyard.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives at the bottom of a well


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ throws gelt into wishing wells expecting a high ROI.


----------



## Spooky1

^ ran a pyramid scheme in a past life


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a tattoo of the USDA food pyramid on his left bicep


----------



## MrGrimm

^ is Lance Armstrong's personal trainer


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Rides bikes uphill both ways because he likes to "feel the burn"!


----------



## MrGrimm

^ smiles all the time


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ loves being Capt. Obvious!


----------



## Spooky1

^ is waiting impatiently by his mailbox for his Capt. Obvious decoder ring.


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Captain Obvious' side kick


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^Is waiting by his mailbox for his 'humanitarian of the year' certificate.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^

Can shrink to the size of an ant & fights crime


----------



## Hairazor

Turned down a role in "Robin Hood Men in Tights" because he thought tights are itchy


----------



## MrGrimm

Loves men in tights so she can see what religion they are


----------



## Spooky1

^ has been getting into Rabi Tuckman's wine stock.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Developed Rabbi Tuckman's instrument to render services.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ is really a northern engineer... likes playing with ice cubes


----------



## Spooky1

^ is responsible for the shrinking polar ice cap.


----------



## Hairazor

Is siphoning off the water from the shrinking polar ice cap to sell as "Fresh Polar Water"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to switch polarities on hairdryers at the beauty salon, with shocking results


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks all women should have the Bride of Frankenstein hairdo.


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks the white streak in Bride of Frankenstein's hair is a real lightening bolt


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a shocking hairdo


----------



## Goblin

Dresses like the Joker from the Batman tv show of the 60's


----------



## MrGrimm

^ paints his mustache white


----------



## Lord Homicide

wishes he could _*still*_ grow a mustache


----------



## MrGrimm

^ is really a cat person


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Has secretly got a warehouse of finished props primed and ready and is going to blow our socks off in a week showing us "all the work he's done"...ha ha!


----------



## MrGrimm

^ puts too much faith in humanity's fights against laziness...


----------



## Lord Homicide

^leader of the lazy legions lol


----------



## MrGrimm

^ My first in command of the lazy legions


----------



## Goblin

Wrote the book "How to be lazy in ten easy lessons"


----------



## Lord Homicide

thinks books are made of bok choy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks bok choy is a karate move


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Starred as a razor star throwing Ninja in the Karate movie _Bok-Chhoyeee_:ninja:


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ uses a samurai sword in lieu of razor to shave legs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually a caterpillar


----------



## Spooky1

^ wasn't the one who did the remake of the Gruesome Greeter


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a morbid fear of deer skulls


----------



## Hairazor

Invented the chicken dance in order to lure chickens into a pen


----------



## Goblin

Started the chicken dance in her kitchen.


----------



## Hairazor

**^How ever did you find that picture of me**

Uses the chicken dance to lure chickens to feed to his cats


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ basted the chicken "lure" with antifreeze


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^thinks freezing his Auntie is fun.......


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has two left feet


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ has Chicken Rox


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^bioengineered the Chicken Rox Virus


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ blackmailed me into bio-engineer Chicken Rox for world domination and notoriety.


----------



## Hairazor

Needs to get those blackmail pictures back


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a business called blackmail R Us


----------



## Goblin

Likes to dance like Bullwinkle J Moose....top hat in hand, kicking his legs up.......


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^got the idea for his Can-Can routine by stealing moves from the moose and adding in some Saturday Night Fever boogie steps!


----------



## Spooky1

^ can dance so fast she can start fires by friction.


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for trying to put out the fire with a squirt gun


----------



## Goblin

Banned for accidently throwing gasoline on the fire


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never forgets what thread he's posting on:googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Sits on the porch on Halloween with her magic wand so she can put a hex on any ToTers that mess with her props


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks that since her post started page 666 of this thread, she must go out and do something evil.


----------



## Hairazor

^Thinks I won't.


----------



## Goblin

Is secretly breeding zombie grasshoppers for the coming Apocalypse


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thinks Hairazor is the coolest member ever to post on any thread and is the most fun and the best there is on the the whole friggin, fraggin, forum!


----------



## Hairazor

I have absolutely no friggin fraggin comment after ^


----------



## Goblin

Paid P5 a shiny new quarter to say all that about her!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ frequently gets paid in wooden nickels.....


----------



## Spooky1

^ often wonders why wooden currency didn't become more popular.


----------



## Goblin

Has a whole vault of wooden currency


----------



## Lord Homicide

Currently world record holder of pole vaulting with wooden leg


----------



## Hairazor

Steals wooden legs to carve up for toothpicks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sprinkles wooden leg sawdust on cereal instead of sugar because it has more fiber


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ wood peg leg is infested with termites.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ drilled out the wooden leg and made a big hookah


----------



## debbie5

^fell in love with a one-legged hooka name "Peggy", hookah , line and sinker.


----------



## Goblin

Likes to ride in the luggage compartment when flying


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to flush inappropriate things down the toilet on the plane to see what will happen


----------



## Goblin

Thinks toilets connect to a pararell universe


----------



## Hairazor

Has a house in each universe


----------



## Goblin

Was a potato in a past life


----------



## Evil Andrew

Survived his own personal potato famine


----------



## Hairazor

Is leery of potatoes because he is sure the "eyes" are watching his every move


----------



## Goblin

Has a pet terminite she raised from just a little larvae


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps eating my termite larvae making it hard for me to raise any pets


----------



## RoxyBlue

^rides a chariot drawn by mealworms


----------



## Hairazor

Makes tiny harness for my mealworms


----------



## Spooky1

^ Was seriously injured by a mealworm stampede.


----------



## Goblin

Is a famous mealworm wrangler


----------



## RoxyBlue

^serves hot meals to homeless worms


----------



## Hairazor

Tries to milk the worms so she can make worm milk soap


----------



## Goblin

Likes to dance with worms.....but keeps squishing them!


----------



## Darcula

Likes to eat worms, but only if they're fried. With ketchup and onions.


----------



## Goblin

Thinks bait worms taste fishy


----------



## Hairazor

Dabs a little fish bait behind his ears before going out with a hot catch


----------



## Spooky1

Used her holiday pot roast to try to catch a big shark.


----------



## Goblin

Used a big shark to try and catch a pot roast


----------



## scareme

^Likes to go to bed early.


----------



## Spooky1

^ Doesn't like scary bushes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the real life model for his Demon of the Dark Woods


----------



## Hairazor

Would like to create an army of Demons of the Dark Woods in an attempt to take over the country or at least Maryland


----------



## Spooky1

Is building a subterranean bunker to prepare for the invasion of the Dark Woods Demon army.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^drives the honey wagon for the dark woods demon army


----------



## Spooky1

^ didn't give me her cold.


----------



## Goblin

She sold it to him!


----------



## Hairazor

^taking bets on wether he tries to get his money back


----------



## Goblin

Runs an illegal gambling establishment in her closet


----------



## Hairazor

Runs numbers for the gaming industry


----------



## Spooky1

^ sell marked card to Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Organized the imfamous Elf strike at the Kiebler Hollow Tree factory in 2009


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to pay his bills with foil covered chocolate coins but they kept melting in the mail


----------



## Goblin

Tried to organize the first potato sing-a-long but got mad and made mashed potatoes instead!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ trying to sell Marvel an idea for a new comic book super hero, based on Mr Potatohead.....


----------



## Goblin

Wants to play Mr. Potatohead in the big screen movie!


----------



## Hairazor

Kept a picture of Mr. Potatohead in his locker at school


----------



## Goblin

Her best friend was Barbie


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Ken's ?


----------



## Spooky1

^ drives around in a pink plastic corvette


----------



## Hairazor

Rides a skateboard while hanging onto a rope connected to the back of the pink plastic corvette


----------



## sparky

Wanted the plastic RV instead of the pink plastic corvette.


----------



## Goblin

Pals around with GI Joe


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to set GIJoe up with Barbie


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ sent a platoon of GI Joes on a covert mission to take Barbie's Dream House by force, execute Barbie and then water board and execute Ken, regardless of what answers he gave during questioning


----------



## Spooky1

^Is secretly Cobra commander.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Loves the whole G.I.Joe Commando thing..but is secretly in love with the whole Barbie Jeep party thread........

P.S. and the Lord of the Rings is on and I seriously LOVE this movie.......


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ sent another platoon to capture Smeagol, aka Gollum. Gave orders to recon team analyze the black gate's defenses, move artillery into place and shoot Barbie head first from a cannon, into the Land of Mordor, where the shadows lie........don't even ask what the Cave Trolls are going to do to her........they have a lighter and an aerosol can......


----------



## Spooky1

^ won't throw his precious into mount Doom.


----------



## Hairazor

Is waiting with a long handled net to catch "precious" if it is thrown


----------



## Goblin

Has a lang handled net to catch winged monkeys!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ knows where the monkeys fly out of........


----------



## Hairazor

Sends the winged monkeys out each night to scout for possible Halloween props


----------



## Goblin

Started a cooking show for winged monkeys


----------



## Darcula

Eats fresh monkey brains at a tea party with Eileen Brennan.


----------



## Goblin

Thinks her cat is plotting with the dog to kill her


----------



## Hairazor

Is digging a hole in his backyard with a goal of making it to China so he can have authentic Chinese food whenever he wants.


----------



## Goblin

Fell in the hole and wound up in China


----------



## MrGrimm

Loves eating uncooked rice


----------



## RoxyBlue

^can't understand a word of French


----------



## Spooky1

^ isn't working on new tombstones.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ you either : )


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^likes to throw stones at people in glass houses!


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Wears mirrored sunglasses with the mirrors on the inside


----------



## RoxyBlue

^steals people's souls and stores them in an old cigar box under the bed


----------



## Hairazor

Gets hold of the cigar box and tries to smoke the souls


----------



## MrGrimm

Constantly tries to roll up and smoke her nicotine patches


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Thinks patches are sort of cool so he has a lot of patchwork clothes he likes to parade around in.....And he likes you to call him Mr. Patches-McPatchie when he does....


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ ditto for the Buttoneer


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks the Bedazzler is the greatest gift ever.


----------



## Goblin

Likes to dress like Abraham Lincoln


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Is a descendant of John Wilkes Booth


----------



## Hairazor

Changed his name from Dr. Mudd


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to muddy the waters


----------



## Hairazor

Gave Muddy Waters his first gig


----------



## Goblin

Was a U-Boat commander during World War II


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Involved before that.........


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks FCG stands for flatulating Crank Ghost


----------



## Hairazor

Was used as a model for a groundbreaker


----------



## Goblin

Challenged the Wicked Witch to a broom riding contest


----------



## Hairazor

^ Kept changing the finish line


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ went on a zip line ride, straddling a broom : )


----------



## Hairazor

Tied a knot in the line ahead of my descent to make me a "crashed witch".


----------



## Spooky1

^ still looking for her ruby slippers.


----------



## Goblin

Threw water on her to watch her melt


----------



## Hairazor

Collected the melted water and tried to regenerate the witch


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks the Wicked Witch got a bum rap


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to set up a haunt in Dorothy's tornado damaged house in Kansas


----------



## Goblin

Thinks a chicken plucker is someone who plays musical chickens!


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Is causing the world shortage of bacon.


----------



## Goblin

Thinks a shoe horn is horns you put on shoes


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't understand why you shouldn't spit into the wind


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has actually tried doing that


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes to tug on Superman's cape.


----------



## debbie5

^Chap Stik eater


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses ChapStick as a crayon


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Thinks Dr. Pepper flavored chapstick tastes more like regular Dr. Pepper.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Thinks he can dehydrated Dr.Pepper to spice up his steak


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^loves to sing and dance to..."I'm a Pepper, she's a Pepper, wouldn't you like to be a Pepper to?"


----------



## Lord Homicide

^^ is completely and perfectly _normal_


----------



## Hairazor

Adds a whole new dimension to the word normal


----------



## Goblin

Found the man of her dreams.......Jack the Ripper


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Found the woman of his dreams: Typhoid Mary


----------



## Hairazor

Builds men and or women of dreams to clients specifications


----------



## RoxyBlue

^does quality control checks on batches of men and women of dreams


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Director of QC in Hades


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Director of Recruiting and Talent Development


----------



## Hairazor

In charge of stoking the fire and brimstone ^


----------



## Spooky1

^ sells ice skates in hell


----------



## Goblin

Was the instigator of the imfamous limberger cheese thefts in London in 2010


----------



## debbie5

^rubs limburger cheese on his temples to relax


----------



## MrGrimm

^ is STILL on the phone!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Evil Andrew said:


> ^ Director of Recruiting and Talent Development


 (Hooters is in dire need of one)

*Moons oriental tour buses from the roadside*


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Is really a poodle under that dog mask.


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^is actually a Yorkshire terrier


----------



## MrGrimm

^ can understand this: woof! Bark! Grrr. Bark bark1 WooooooooF!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Is that Canadian?? ^^ speaks english


----------



## MrGrimm

Is a fake dog imposter and actually a cat man.


----------



## Hairazor

Takes in stray dogs thinking one of them might be LordH


----------



## MrGrimm

^ asked me to neuter him if I caught him


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ sells synthetic dog nuts on the black market.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Got me wondering if a Mog (half man, half dog) -_really_ is his own best friend ?


----------



## Lord Homicide

^relentless at getting a peek up Dot Matrix's skirt.


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Knows seven languages, can pilot both a 747 and a helicopter, has traveled to over 150 countries around the world, but still pees on a tree


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Knows all this about LordH and still can sleep at night.................


----------



## Goblin

Likes to argue with a bowl of Rice Krispies


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Sold Snap, Krackle and Pop to General Mills


----------



## Hairazor

Always gets Snap Crackle and Pop mixed up so just calls any of them "Hey kid".


----------



## Goblin

Changed their names to Crap Crinkle and Poop!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ thinks they left behind little marshmallows .......


----------



## debbie5

^ ate all of the marshmallows out of the Lucky Charms


----------



## Goblin

Instigated the imfamous pantie raid at Oaklawn Cemetery in 2009


----------



## Hairazor

Was in a line up after the raid ^ but they couldn't get him to wipe that smile off his face


----------



## RoxyBlue

^published the story about Goblin's panty raid in Weekly World News


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ tries to raid Goblin's panty stash.


----------



## Goblin

Is actually the notorious Waldo the Firebug!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Did the voice over for Prissy on Looney Tunes


----------



## Hairazor

*Beat me to the post, now I have nothing!!!*


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole Waldo's hat so no one can find him in a crowd


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Finds Waldo every time


----------



## debbie5

^ squirted mustard up the dog's butt


----------



## Goblin

Heated the dog up so she could have a hot dog with her mustard


----------



## Lord Homicide

Believes Col. Mustard invented mustard.


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks Col. Mustard did it in the kitchen with a knife


----------



## Lord Homicide

Thinks Col. Mustard did it with Mrs. Peacock in the billiard room


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Is a dog-faced liar


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Is a buck-toothed, knock-kneed space liar!  (what movie is this an homage to?)


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hates toy poodles


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ doesn't melt when she sees my pic holding Baxter


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Loves fortune cookies, but only to eat the little messages


----------



## Lord Homicide

^never seen a fortune cookie because Canada doesn't have them!


----------



## Hairazor

Is the person who comes up with the fortunes for the cookies


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ coo coo for Cocoa Puffs


----------



## Hairazor

Uses chicklets for teeth in props


----------



## RoxyBlue

^really believes that chewing Doublemint gum will double your fun


----------



## Spooky1

^ likes to share chewing gum with her dog.


----------



## debbie5

^refuses to acknowledge joint ownership of said dog


----------



## Lord Homicide

Doesn't mind stepping in dog ****


----------



## Goblin

Has a hand puppet name Andy Handy


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wrote the "Deep Thoughts by Jack Handey" sketches for SNL


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I loved those sketches!)

^can't act his way out of a paper bag


----------



## Lord Homicide

^drinks 40oz malt liquors from a paper bag


----------



## badgerbadger

^picks their nose with candy corn


----------



## Hairazor

Flosses with cotton candy


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ leaves the spinach stuck to her front teeth : )-


----------



## Hairazor

Gives me more spinach to see if I get a build up


----------



## debbie5

^has spinach in her teeth, waving like a Briton about to depart on an overseas trip....


----------



## Goblin

Once dated Popeye


----------



## Hairazor

Gets all choked up when he smells food cooked in olive oil because it reminds him of his violent unrequited crush on Popeye's main squeeze, OliveOil.


----------



## Goblin

Fooled around with Bluto on the side!


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to taunt Bluto into a smack down with the Incredible Hulk


----------



## Lord Homicide

Is really a WWE Smack Down superstar


----------



## Hairazor

Is a WWE Smack Down groupie and I see him everywhere


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ Is the nude, macarena dancing bank robber.


----------



## Goblin

Is a serial killer male dancer called Jack the Stripper


----------



## Hairazor

Refuses to pay the cover charge to see Jack the Stripper because he is a close personal friend


----------



## Goblin

Use to be the sixth member of Scooby and the gang till she ran the mystery van into a tree!


----------



## debbie5

^braless


----------



## RoxyBlue

^clueless


----------



## Goblin

^Ruthless


----------



## Lord Homicide

^toothless


----------



## RoxyBlue

^brainless


----------



## Lord Homicide

^mane-less


----------



## Hairazor

Paints his toenails glow in the dark then stands behind curtains in a dark room to see how many people he can make wet themselves


----------



## RoxyBlue

^provides Glow In The Dark Toenail Painting services at the salon


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ provides glow-in-the-dark full body waxing services at the day spa


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Is really a Xmas lover working undercover in the Halloween forum


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ gets his information at the forum's monthly quilting club meeting


----------



## RoxyBlue

^knows how to tat doilies


----------



## debbie5

^is baiting me into writing "gives tit for tat", which I won't do......


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL, you bad girl)


^loves sushi


----------



## Hairazor

Dumps a bucket of fish guts from an upstairs window on unwanted guests


----------



## Goblin

Has seen "The Incredible Mr. Limpet" 4,839,785 times!


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks if he closes his eyes no one can see him!


----------



## Goblin

Won't close her eyes cause she's scared of the dark!


----------



## Hairazor

Has nightmares in 3D technicolor


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Three time world champion pumpkin chunker


----------



## Hairazor

Grew a pumpkin so big she carved it into a coach and had fun having a set of matched horses pull it all around town while she did the regal wave from the window


----------



## debbie5

^staple eater


----------



## Goblin

Ran off the road to avoid a headon collision with her inspection sticker!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ armpit beatbox artist


----------



## Goblin

Like to make armpit noises in a crowded theater


----------



## Hairazor

Braids his armpit hair


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a turnip


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ causes hiccups


----------



## Hairazor

Puts on an eye mask and cape and patrols his neighborhood to fight crime


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

dresses up as Dr. Frankenfurter at the RHPS every weekend.


----------



## debbie5

^Band Aid licker


----------



## Zurgh

▲ kept me locked up in her basement with mystic wards and enchantments.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was actually vacationing in Tahiti


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to get her blue 3-headed dog listed as a national treasure


----------



## Goblin

I most likely to be reincarnated as a carrot


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is terrified of carrots


----------



## Hairazor

Won't eat carrots because she doesn't know who they might have been


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ knows exactly where they've been


----------



## Hairazor

Escorted them there!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^drove the getaway car after the carrots were dropped off


----------



## Goblin

^ It was her car


----------



## rottincorps

^ likes to sing sailor songs at a karaoke bar.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^searched the candy aisles in vain for a supply of karaoke bars to give out to ToTs


----------



## Hairazor

Searched the bars in vain for ToTers to give out as karaoke prizes


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ ditched the ToTs at the bar without cab fare


----------



## Hairazor

Taught the ToTers to sing for tips at the bar


----------



## Goblin

Still trick-or-treats every Halloween


----------



## Hairazor

Trick or treats for drinks


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ just invented trick or drink : )


----------



## Hairazor

Use a splash of pumpkin ale in every dish he makes


----------



## debbie5

^snuck in late last night an surreptitiously shaved my poodle without my consent


----------



## Goblin

Was attacked by her zombie hand puppet!


----------



## Hairazor

Is the leader of the Zombie Invasion


----------



## Goblin

Created her own WMD......Weasels of Mass Destruction!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ Had his elbows removed


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ keeps his we'll exercised......


----------



## Hairazor

Saw a real need and invented beerbells for the die hard exerciser/drinkers


----------



## Goblin

Started the imfamous Tutu terror of 2011


----------



## Hairazor

Wears a tutu under his pants, thinks it gives him that well rounded look!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells Under Pants Tutus on Amazon.com


----------



## Bone To Pick

^working to unlock the mysteries of "Rub-a-dub-dub"


----------



## Hairazor

Was the 4th man in the tub but got thrown overboard because he wouldn't quit yodeling!


----------



## Goblin

Is the yodel queen of Iowa!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Iowa Yodel Queen of 1962


----------



## Hairazor

Won a yodeling contest and now thinks he is Swiss.


----------



## Goblin

Thinks she was drafted into the Swiss Army because she has a Swiss Army Knife


----------



## Hairazor

Has a Swiss army knife just for the toothpick


----------



## Goblin

Is trying to teach her pet pumpkin named Punkie to fetch the stick!


----------



## Hairazor

Sells bootleg warts to witches


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^enjoys sculpting hairy soap


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ never goes anywhere without a phone booth


----------



## Zurgh

▲ bald yeti sympathy campaign organizer.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ bald Yeti sympathy card writer.....


----------



## Hairazor

Delivers bald yeti sympathy cards while on roller skates


----------



## Goblin

Had to have her pet pumpkin Punkie put to sleep after Halloween!


----------



## Hairazor

Volunteered to put Punkie down because he had plans to make a pumpkin pie for dessert


----------



## Zurgh

▲ known to lurk about the circus at night and harass the clowns after closing time.


----------



## Goblin

Was unamously elected Head Clown!


----------



## Hairazor

Walks the tightrope while wearing a parachute


----------



## Spooky1

Cut holes in Goblins parachute


----------



## Hairazor

Hands me the scissors


----------



## Lord Homicide

Ran with the scissors upstairs.


----------



## Hairazor

Was hiding behind a corner and tripped me


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sued Lord Homicide for making you break a nail when he tripped over you


----------



## Hairazor

Said she would take my case "Pro Bono" if I didn't complain about her not being licensed


----------



## Goblin

Voted early.......for Abraham Lincoln


----------



## RoxyBlue

^goes joyriding on back roads looking for outhouses to tip over


----------



## Spooky1

Has been featured in the show Hoarders: Buried alive


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ always blames it on the fog machine


----------



## RoxyBlue

^suffers from shark pants envy


----------



## Hairazor

Wears earmuffs made from live hamsters, says their body heat keeps her ears warm!


----------



## Goblin

Instigated the infamous seal/walrus war of 2001


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ had a picture put away, but now swears it was framed.


----------



## Hairazor

Follows Santa around because he knows where all the "bad" kids live


----------



## Goblin

Is the first ten names on Santa's naughty list!


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to eat the coal in his Christmas stocking because he thought it was lumps of licorice


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ wears Christmas stockings out to get the paper


----------



## Hairazor

Has his paper delivered by carrier pigeon


----------



## Lord Homicide

Uses the Sears catalog nailed to her wall for toilet paper


----------



## Goblin

Likes to read Hairazor's Sears Catalog while holding his nose


----------



## Spooky1

Lives in a house made from old catalogs.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a paper sack in the middle of the road


----------



## Spooky1

^ use to dream of living in a paper sack in the middle of the road.


----------



## Hairazor

Made a whole bunch of paper money by selling paper sacks for homes


----------



## Goblin

Started a paper sack realty company


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never mistakes "reality" for "realty":googly:


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ just got her realitor's license, which has been her lifelong dream


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sold him his dreamhouse


----------



## Goblin

Her dream house was eaten by Hansel and Gretel


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to take revenge on Hansel and Gretel for eating his Sweetie's house


----------



## RoxyBlue

^personal groomer for the Three Billy Goats Gruff


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ feels ba-a-a-a-a-d about that comment


----------



## Lord Homicide

Was the inspiration for Jim Brewer's Goatboy character on SNL


----------



## Hairazor

Milk's the goats for my goat milk soap


----------



## Goblin

Thought it was goat milk soup and ate it!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Roasted the Stay Puft marshmallow man over an open bonfire


----------



## RoxyBlue

^brought extra graham crackers to the bonfire


----------



## Hairazor

Forgot the chocolate


----------



## Lord Homicide

Brought "Chocolat" instead


----------



## RoxyBlue

^snitched my Stay Puft marshmallow man s'mores


----------



## Lord Homicide

Stitched the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man's pants by hand.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Evil twin of the Stay Puft Marshmallow man!


----------



## Spooky1

Is making a giant cup of hot chocolate to put the Stay Puft Marshmallow man in.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plans to spike the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man hot chocolate with rum


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ has a marshmallow business plan, based on previous ventures....


----------



## Hairazor

Plans to make a fortune suing the city for gorilla hair in his "kongberger"!


----------



## Goblin

Just wanted to show King Kong the view from the top of the Empire State Building


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Used to date Fay Wray


----------



## Hairazor

Wears a crown around the house because he is King of his domain!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^blood kin to the Ham Burglar


----------



## Goblin

Used to date the Ham Burglar


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to jump off his roof with an open umbrella because Mary Poppins made it look easy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^served tea at the tea party on the ceiling at Mary Poppins' uncle's house


----------



## Hairazor

Spiked the tea


----------



## Goblin

Needs a pound of sugar to make the medicine go down!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ invented water soluble galoshes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears those with a mesh raincoat


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ developing a new line of mesh shark pants


----------



## Hairazor

Is working on a secret project to make tails wag the dogs


----------



## Goblin

Is teaching turkeys to tapdance


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ invented the wheel.


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't want any part of the wheel. Says it is just a fad and will never catch on.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Fails to roll with the latest trends


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ rolls his own


----------



## RoxyBlue

^won't roll dice because of a fear of seeing snake eyes


----------



## Goblin

Is the blackjack dealer at the Gaitherburg Gambling Casino and Animal Hospital!


----------



## Hairazor

Shops for Christmas presents at the Gaitherburg Gambling Casino and Animal Hospital


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a gift advisor at Gaithersburg Gambling Casino and Animal Hospital


----------



## Hairazor

Solicits donations for a retirement home for gnomes


----------



## debbie5

^knits sweaters from ear hair


----------



## Goblin

Likes to wear ear hair sweaters


----------



## Hairazor

Prefers his sweaters to be made out of spider web silk


----------



## Goblin

Has a new fall line of spider web silk seaters


----------



## Hairazor

Lets spiders bite him in hopes of turning into Spiderman


----------



## Goblin

Walks into walls like Aunt Clara on Bewitched.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Used to date Endora


----------



## Copchick

Thinks Witchypoo has the most becoming bewitching eyes.


----------



## Goblin

Gave Ebeneezer Scrooge miser lessons


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ gave Tiny Tim tap-dancing lessons.


----------



## Hairazor

Entered a talent contest with tap dancing as his talent. Lost out to a singing chimpanzee


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks Paula Abdul was underappreciated as a judge of talent


----------



## Goblin

Thinks Paula Abdul is the judge of a pie eating contest


----------



## Hairazor

^Baked the pies, used plaster in the crust instead of flour


----------



## RoxyBlue

^raises dust bunnies as a hobby


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks that chocolate milk comes from brown cows


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks ice cream comes from frozen cows


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ thinks that's udderly ridiculous


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a cow tramsport service called "The Moooving Company"


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ has a desert catering service that specializes in cow pies


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks if he plants gold leaf he will grow a tree with gold leaves


----------



## Goblin

Is secretly the Ghost of Halloween Past


----------



## Bone To Pick

Once visited by three Christmas spirits - brandy, rum & whiskey - then spent the next morning yelling at passersby about an abnormally large turkey in a window.


----------



## Evil Andrew

(ha - good one : )

^ Keeps Ignorance and Want during the off season


----------



## Hairazor

^favorite part of A Christmas Carol is the rattling chains because it reminds him of the skeletons chained in his basement


----------



## RoxyBlue

^practices saying "Bah Humbug" in front of the bathroom mirror


----------



## Goblin

Thinks the Ghost of Christmas yet to come is hiding in her closet


----------



## Hairazor

Nailed the closet shut


----------



## RoxyBlue

^advised Goblin on what size nails to use for the closet door


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ willing to lend him a crow bar, so he can pull out the nails and come out of the closet....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hates writing song lyrics


----------



## Goblin

Thinks a crowbaris where crows go to drink


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks a cowboy is half cow and half boy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^used to date the Minotaur


----------



## Evil Andrew

Used to date Mr Tumnas


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was turned to stone by the White Witch


----------



## Hairazor

Used her ET finger to turn him back from stone


----------



## Lord Homicide

Tried to clip ET's fingernails with bolt cutters


----------



## Hairazor

Hid the phone!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Made prank phones calls to E.T.'s home


----------



## Hairazor

Took pot shots at the bicycle ^ as it flew in front of the moon


----------



## Goblin

Tried to hijack the Goodyear blimp


----------



## Bone To Pick

Can fly, but only downward.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^calls people at random and shouts "YOUR FLY IS OPEN!"


----------



## Lord Homicide

Firmly believes that Flyceratops was a real insect dinosaur.


----------



## Hairazor

Believes Flyceratops don't exist anymore because little green men in flying saucers collected all of the species and took them with them when they left


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks that the world is flat and all the Flyceratops fell off the edges


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ first human being to claim the world was flat!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ first dog-o-taur to claim the world is flat


----------



## Hairazor

Has a dog-o-taur named Fluffy and walks him on a logging chain leash


----------



## Goblin

Tried to make a pet of the blob


----------



## Lord Homicide

Breeds amoeba for pets.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ Prefers them as poker buddies


----------



## Lord Homicide

Still wears his "Poker in the Front, Liquor in the Rear" Big Johnson t-shirt.


----------



## Hairazor

Never has a naughty thought in his sweet little head


----------



## Spooky1

^ is trying to teach dogs how to play Texas Hold em


----------



## RoxyBlue

^painted the famous "Dogs Playing Poker" sofa art


----------



## Goblin

Has a ventriliquist dummy that looks like Spooky1


----------



## Hairazor

Hypnotizes ToTers so that when they are naughty and hear the phrase "Go to your room" they respond with, "Not without the dang candy"!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a carved out rutabaga


----------



## Lord Homicide

Lives in the shoe


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has so many children, he doesn't know what to do


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ picked a peck of pickled peppers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sat on Miss Muffet's tuffet and scarfed her curds and whey


----------



## Hairazor

Went to Grandma's house and tried to hit on the wolf


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ plans to market the video as _"Wolves Gone Wild _


----------



## Spooky1

^ had his little piggies go to the market


----------



## Hairazor

^ Cried Whee, whee, whee all the way home!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Shot Mother Goose during goose season


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plans on keeping his wife-to-be in a pumpkin shell


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ is responsible for making sure there are always typos on the internet for people to find


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks an apostrophe was one of Jesus' disciples


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ was the midwife for Jesus!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ having trouble with lords a-leaping on his front lawn


----------



## RoxyBlue

^holds the buckets for the eight maids a-milking


----------



## Hairazor

Pushed Humpty Dumpty off the wall just to see him fall


----------



## Goblin

Made breakfast out of Humpty's remains!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ made bacon from one of the king's horses to serve with his Humpty Huevos


----------



## Hairazor

Got the book "All the King's Men" and was disappointed to find out it was not an expose of Forum members pushing and cooking Humpty Dumpty and his King's horses!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hangs out in the produce section of the grocery store shouting "Off with their heads!"


----------



## Spooky1

Has been banned from multiple stores for squeezing the Charmin.


----------



## Goblin

Is actually an alien who escaped from Area 51


----------



## Hairazor

Knows how "crop circles" are really made!!


----------



## Spooky1

Is on a waiting list for alien probing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^glows in the dark


----------



## Goblin

Antennas pop out of her head and she turns invisible!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ recently in an alien prison but is now on probe-ation.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Self certified, back alley proctologist.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole Little Jack Horner's Christmas pie


----------



## Hairazor

Baked 4 and 20 blackbirds in a pie just hear them sing!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ baking a 420 pie


----------



## Goblin

Is secretly Santa's chief elf Binky!


----------



## Bone To Pick

Recently demoted to the toy shop's Betsy Wetsy Doll Quality Control group


----------



## Hairazor

In charge of keeping Rudolph's nose red and blinking


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has been known to drink heavily in an effort to get a red nose like Rudolph's


----------



## Lord Homicide

(LOL Evil A)

^ proofreader of the Ten Commandments


----------



## Spooky1

^ suffers from latent maniacal tendencies


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to lick suckers till they are really sticky and then stick them in strangers beards


----------



## RoxyBlue

^charges extra at the salon for cutting sticky lollipops out of beards


----------



## Goblin

Thinks she needs a surboard to surf the internet


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ thinks spiders run websites


----------



## Hairazor

**Hey guys, the 420 pie is done, who wants a slice?**

Thinks spiders live in beehives


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole royal jelly from the beehive when the bees weren't looking


----------



## Lord Homicide

Has a beehive hair-do wig she wears out on date night.


----------



## Copchick

^ Also has a beehive wig he likes to walk around in at home, and he thinks he looks pretty damn cute! :googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Dyed her hair blue so she could look like Marge Simpson


----------



## Goblin

Likes doughnuts and Duff's beer


----------



## Lord Homicide

Matt Groening's inspiration for Grandpa Simpson


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Bart Simpson's mentor in mayhem


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ voice of Mr. Burns.


----------



## Hairazor

Cries every time he watches the Simpsons because it makes him homesick!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^^ Really Santa's Little Helper


----------



## Hairazor

Trained Santa's raindeer to fly


----------



## Lord Homicide

Coined the word "raindeer" to rewrite the story of Santa Claus


----------



## Goblin

Was the Ghost of Christmas half past the present!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Screenwrote "Raindeer" hoping to capitalize off Rainman's success before Christmas.


----------



## Hairazor

Wishes he had Rainman's card counting ability


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ waiting 4 hours till Wapner


----------



## Hairazor

^ Will only buy his underwear at KMart


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is an excellent driver


----------



## Goblin

Drove her car on the golf course cause she heard one of the golfers needed a driver


----------



## Hairazor

Dives into the golf course water hazard for change


----------



## Spooky1

^ releases alligators into golf course ponds.


----------



## Hairazor

Wrestles gators for fun and profit, but mostly fun


----------



## RoxyBlue

^trains ninja alligators in the art of stealth


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ knows where all the toy poodles in the neighborhood went........


----------



## Hairazor

Made treats to take to work for Christmas but ate them all before he got there


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plans to spike the Christmas punch at the office party with ExLax


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for giving the Raindeer exlax just before they took off and loudly proclaiming "Poop to the World"


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ thought it was raining Cocoa Pebbles. Got so excited that "The Little White Lie Game" thread is now the "Banned" thread.


----------



## Hairazor

**At least you said I was excited and not senile** 

Makes a very lucrative living proof reading Forum posts


----------



## Goblin

Likes to dress up as a Christmas Tree and plug herself into an electric socket!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Uses an abacus to balance his checkbook


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ is the North Pole's gardener and likes to hoe, hoe, hoe.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^developed a case of tinselitis from eating Christmas tree decorations


----------



## Hairazor

Flosses with tinsel


----------



## Goblin

Takes a pail with her when she goes caroling so she can carry a tune in a bucket!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ takes a trout to band practice even though he knows you can't tuna fish.


----------



## Hairazor

When he sees a school of fish, always tries to figure out which one is the teacher


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks you can get rich quick by collecting the gold flakes from bottles of Goldschläger


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ sells the gold flakes and re-packages the rest as Roxenschläger


----------



## Hairazor

Wrapped up fruit cake for his white elephant gift for the office Christmas party!


----------



## Goblin

Wants to sing a duet with Alvin & The Chipmunks


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Thinks Simon is the smartest chipmunk of the three.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^accidentally on purpose ran over all three chipmunks


----------



## Hairazor

Has a new chipmunk coat


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is the Headmaster of an online academy for excellence in the gnomish arts of toe hair & nail sculpting.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^intergalactic ambassador


----------



## Hairazor

Has a drive thru coin wash for intergalactic vehicles, charges extra to get the star dust off


----------



## Spooky1

Leaves fliers on the windshields of intergalactic vehicles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs up to intergalactic vehicles when they stop at traffic lights and cleans their windshields whether the drivers want it done or not


----------



## Hairazor

Jams the GPS of the intergalactic vehicle so it go around in circles till the driver gets dizzy and crashes


----------



## Goblin

Had a intergalatic vehicle's transmission come crashing through her roof


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to fix the hole in my roof with aluminum foil, said it would do double duty by keeping out the elements and keeping the aliens from reading my thoughts


----------



## Spooky1

Likes to wear aluminum foil hats to keep from being possessed by aliens.


----------



## Hairazor

Is stockpiling aluminum in preparation for an alien invasion


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ was an extra in an alien autopsy documentary


----------



## Hairazor

Crashed the filming and made off with the alien to use as a prop


----------



## the bloody chef

Stole the prop from EA and took it to see The Hobbit :xbones:


----------



## Hairazor

Joined us, along with his favorite zombie, to make it a 4some


----------



## RoxyBlue

^got in a fight with Gollum over the Precious


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ made her Golem into a Gollum........


----------



## Hairazor

Took a year off work to live with the Hobbits


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a thriving business devoted to styling the hair on hobbits' feet


----------



## Hairazor

Is jealous because no one styles the hair on her feet


----------



## Goblin

Tries to play chess like she plays checkers


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks the checkers are mints and you get to eat each one you win


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses Necco wafers and York peppermint patties as checker pieces


----------



## Hairazor

Uses Necco wafers in parking meters


----------



## the bloody chef

Uses parking meters as slalom poles when she's on her Rzor scooter


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Convicted of a "meter violation" and placed forever on the registry.....


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a morbid fear of dust bunnies


----------



## Hairazor

Has a collection of dust bunnies and tries to train them to bring in the paper


----------



## Goblin

Her house is protected by dust bunnies trained to kill


----------



## Hairazor

Planted dust bunnies because he thought they would grow into cotton ball trees


----------



## the bloody chef

Gives perms to her dust bunnies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^teaches classes in Dust Bunny Speak


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ uses the ProTeam MegaVac - her house is bunny-free !


----------



## Hairazor

Has a great Hasenpfeffer recipe using dust bunnies


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Inherited a cursed and evil (but very powerful) magic duck wand. Once a month, she is compelled to summon evil ducklings and plot world domination...


----------



## Hairazor

^ Taught me all I know about magic duck wands!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to use the magic duck wand to conjure a goose that lays golden eggs


----------



## the bloody chef

stole the golden eggs and made an omelette for her honey


----------



## Goblin

Thinks cat burglars steal cats


----------



## Hairazor

^ Thinks cat burglars ARE cats


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is regularly catatonic


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ been getting cat-o-tonic with the kitties


----------



## Hairazor

^thought that was a code name for "weed" and tried smoking it. Became very catty for a bit,


----------



## the bloody chef

got the munchies and ate 7 cans of Fancy Feast 'chicken delight' and thought it was Chicken of the Sea


----------



## Hairazor

Takes tap dance lessons from a teacher with a peg leg!


----------



## Goblin

Is secretly "The Tap dancing Ninja of Death!"


----------



## the bloody chef

Does his tap dancing with a keg!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lost six fingers while chopping lettuce


----------



## Goblin

Is secretly "The Bold Bagel Bandit of Bakersfield!"


----------



## Hairazor

Stuck his finger in a light socket and now he gets a charge out of everything he touches


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ constantly worries, "Watt is Goblin is up to now?!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks puns shed light on a situation


----------



## Hairazor

Feels energized every time she hears a pun


----------



## the bloody chef

Thinks that the Energizer Bunny lays Easter eggs


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks you get colored Easter eggs by feeding the Easter bunny colored coolaid


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has actually tried that with rabbits


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ tried it with chickens, causing mayhen :googly:


----------



## Hairazor

Runs the mayhen up the may pole and spins it till it shoots out maypops


----------



## the bloody chef

Sells the maypops to preschoolers to fund her obsession with tadpoles.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^still trying to figure out what "tsp" stands for in a recipe


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Only says that because last week she found out what TBSP means and now she feels all superior.


----------



## the bloody chef

Was flustered when Roxy told her that TBSP doesn't stand for Tampa Bay/St. Pete !


----------



## Goblin

Is often mistaken for a pine tree


----------



## the bloody chef

has a phobia about pine cones :xbones:


----------



## Hairazor

Has a delish soup recipe using fresh pine cones


----------



## Goblin

Her real name is Pine Cone


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ runs the new branch of a tree business but is leaving to work at a plant.


----------



## the bloody chef

would be a vegetarian, but does not believe in cannibalism.


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks Tae Kwon Do is a Korean dish with a lot of kick


----------



## Goblin

Was the one who kept ringing the fire bell in school


----------



## Lord Homicide

^^^ Is in the bell choir


----------



## Hairazor

Played Quasimodo in The Hunchback of Notre-Dame, felt he was born to ring those bells!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ .....was nominated in 1982 for her groundbreaking work on hunch hair styling and boyle makeup on _Hunchback_, but sadly, the Oscar want to Rick Baker for _American Werewolf_.

It was her last film......


----------



## the bloody chef

Was forcibly removed from the Oscars because he was protesting the travesty of using real werewolf hair for the costume


----------



## Goblin

Eats rocks cause he needs iron in his diet


----------



## Hairazor

Throws rocks at glass houses


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a glass house


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ drama queen of reality show Glass House


----------



## RoxyBlue

^executive producer of the show


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ jealous because exec producers make all the money!


----------



## Hairazor

Spends all the money building more glass houses


----------



## Spooky1

Building a house out of beer bottle (each one emptied personally).


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks empty whisky bottles make better houses


----------



## the bloody chef

Requested that the rec room in the new glass house be made from _full _tequila bottles!


----------



## N. Fantom

Refused to apologise for making those tequila bottles empty.


----------



## Hairazor

Just wants the worms out of the tequila bottles


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses tequila worms as bait


----------



## the bloody chef

puts meal worms in tequila and sells them to HR (after carding her, of course!)


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps carding me for cough drops


----------



## Goblin

Started a home for wayward skunks


----------



## Zurgh

▲ known buyer of mangy, rabid, flea bitten polecat's from my farm.


----------



## the bloody chef

is being investigated by the NPPA (National Purebred Polecat Association) for gluing house cats to tent poles and selling them as champion polecats


----------



## Hairazor

Uses depilatory to make the polecats hairless and exhibits them as a new exotic breed


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Never misses the annual MFBR Polecat show & swap... and has VIP seasonal tickets...


----------



## Hairazor

Cries real tears if he doesn't get to judge the wet legwarmer contest


----------



## Goblin

Wears electric legwarmers despite numerous electric shocks


----------



## the bloody chef

posted a tutorial on corpsifying electric leg warmers :zombie:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns a nitro-powered unicycle


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ prefers a bistro-powered scooter


----------



## Lord Homicide

Inhales nitrous with RB


----------



## the bloody chef

Uses nitrous cartridges in his air pistol and shoots flies to get 'em wasted


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ shot eye out with air pistol!


----------



## Hairazor

Sells air pistols and eye patches!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^offers a safety training course for air pistol users


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ owns a musket that fires dust bunnies


----------



## the bloody chef

was fired for de-boning dust bunnies


----------



## Lord Homicide

Uses the term "de-boning" in almost every sentence.


----------



## Copchick

^ I heard you de-boned something, but I can't repeat it here.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is always very prim and proper


----------



## the bloody chef

appreciates proper de-boning techniques


----------



## Goblin

Looks like Don Knotts


----------



## Hairazor

Steals baby goblins who are left alone and raises them to be his band of Goblets!


----------



## Goblin

Thinks goblets are goblin triplets


----------



## the bloody chef

Called the triplets goblets and made them whine!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears mismatched socks regularly


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks that when you darn socks it means you curse at them


----------



## Zurgh

▲ has dark knowledge in Ancient Sock Curses along with other scary knitting magics.


----------



## Hairazor

Can chant curses in 7 languages, fluently!


----------



## Goblin

Was once arrested for assault and battery on a sock puppet!


----------



## the bloody chef

Has battery powered sock puppets he uses for shows in the winter


----------



## Hairazor

Has sock puppets older than he is


----------



## Zurgh

Sculpts life sized statues of Elvis holding a sock-monkey out of dryer lint and ketchup.


----------



## Goblin

Thinks the planet Venus is inhabited by potato people


----------



## the bloody chef

Puts Mr. Spock ears on Mr. Potato Heads and calls them Venutians :redfacien:


----------



## Goblin

Started a Venutian rock group called The Venutian Blinds


----------



## the bloody chef

Applied for a federal grant to study the cause of blindness in Venutians...


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to converse with a blind Venutian using sign language


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns real estate on Mars


----------



## Hairazor

Won't eat a Mars bar because she thinks it is actually a piece of Mars


----------



## the bloody chef

went to Mars on vacation and all she got me was a t-shirt that said "I went to Mars, and all I got was this lousy moon pie!"


----------



## Goblin

Paints himself green when he visits Mars so he'll look like a native


----------



## Hairazor

Has a green thumb and grows zombies from skulls he plants in his backyard


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Member of the Pod Peoples Committee to Convert Human Heretics, or PPCCHH...


----------



## Spooky1

Made an illegal left hand turn when exiting a wormhole


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lost a pair of socks while traveling through a wormhole


----------



## Hairazor

Knows where all the socks lost in the washing end up!


----------



## Goblin

Thinks all the lost socks in the world wind up in Iowa


----------



## Hairazor

Is plannong to launch a sock rescue mission to Iowa


----------



## the bloody chef

Thinks saki is made from Japanese socks


----------



## Spooky1

Goes to Japanese restaurants and asks them to Saki it to him.


----------



## Zurgh

Builds killer robots for fun and profit.


----------



## scareme

^ Wears slugs in his penny loafers.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^takes those slugs and sautes them for her dinner guests and after a few glasses of wine (for her guests and herself) convinces them that the slugs are escargot!


----------



## the bloody chef

Is considering a second career as a snail therapist to help them come out of their shell...


----------



## Goblin

Thinks Charleston is a dance they do in South Carolina


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has three left feet


----------



## the bloody chef

Tried to sell Goblin's three right feet on EBay


----------



## Hairazor

Won the bid and paid with a fanged skull and a six fingered right hand


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ tried to enter a bid, but was all thumbs


----------



## the bloody chef

replaced Tom Thumbs' thumb with the finger


----------



## Goblin

Use to be The Frito Bandito


----------



## the bloody chef

recently retired from the Texas Rangers after an unsuccessful career trying to bring the Frito Bandito to justice


----------



## Goblin

Thinks corn chips is what they play poker with in Nebraska


----------



## the bloody chef

would have won the Nebraska Hold Em' championship, but he ate all his money


----------



## RoxyBlue

^prefers using Tostitos round tortilla chips for poker


----------



## Hairazor

Eats the broken chips because she doesn't like to play with flawed currency


----------



## Goblin

Asked the Wicked Witch for her poison poppy formula


----------



## the bloody chef

Is secretly raising an army of super-cats and planning to attack the dog pound


----------



## RoxyBlue

^raises stealth hounds trained in the art of combat with supercats


----------



## scareme

^ Sleeps hanging upside down in the closet.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Keeps a necklace of garlic in her closet in case someone hangs upside down in it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has no reflection


----------



## scareme

^has no shadow.


----------



## Goblin

Thinks if she sees her shadow there will be six more weeks of bad housework!


----------



## the bloody chef

Saw his shadow and offered to do Scareme's housework for six weeks


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ saw his shadow and fainted


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to sell his shadow but it was too attached to him


----------



## Goblin

Thinks her shadow maxed out her credit card


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ runs in circles trying to catch his shadow!


----------



## Hairazor

Shadow boxes till he knocks himself out


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps her shadow in a box under the bed


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ wearing a face that she keeps in a jar by the door - who is it for ?


----------



## Hairazor

^ Knows Eleanor Rigby personally


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ wipes the dirt from her hands as she walks from the grave


----------



## Hairazor

^ Doesn't know where all the lonely people belong


----------



## the bloody chef

She knows where they all come from!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dressed like lovely Rita, meter maid for Halloween


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ is 90 degrees off in every direction


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ dances to Gangnam style!


----------



## Hairazor

^ Spent a lot of time thinking they were saying "Gingham Style"!


----------



## Goblin

Teaches monkeys to dance........


----------



## the bloody chef

Is 2nd from the left in above pic


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to sell the dancing monkeys rhinestone collars, says it will make their act classy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^can get you a good price on monkey manicures


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Well known (world wide) as the top authority in atomic attack weasel training.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ can belch the entire Gettysburg Address


----------



## the bloody chef

Recorded it and plays it backwards at his haunt


----------



## Hairazor

Walks backward through the haunt ^ so he can hear it the way it was belched


----------



## RoxyBlue

^can belch in several languages


----------



## Goblin

Is a master of the deadly Chicken Fu


----------



## the bloody chef

bekieves that if the Fu $#!&$ he should wear it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^does not actually know what $#!&$ means


----------



## scareme

^dresses up as the devil to sing in the church choir.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Stands behind Roxy and gooses her with her pitchfork on the high notes


----------



## the bloody chef

Sharpens the pitchfork and asks to hear higher notes


----------



## Hairazor

Shakes hands with all the Choir members after church and has a hand buzzer hidden in his hand


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ Sells hand buzzers


----------



## the bloody chef

Had a multi-million dollar idea to combine hand buzzers and whoopie cushions


----------



## Hairazor

^ Bought one, now we can't get him to get out of his chair


----------



## Goblin

New nickname is Peal Harbor cause she really got bombed last night!


----------



## Hairazor

Kept giving me jello shooters and saying, "they can't hurt you they are mostly jello"


----------



## the bloody chef

Kept doing the Jell-O shots and said "There's always room for tequila!" 1,312 times!


----------



## Goblin

Passed out face down in the jello and woke up screaming "The Blob's trying to eat me!"


----------



## the bloody chef

Froze all the JellO and airlifted it to the North Pole and got all of the Eskimos wasted


----------



## RoxyBlue

^secretly admires the Fab-o-Wan Kenobi costume


----------



## the bloody chef

Plans to dress up Spooky1 as Fab-O-Wan Kenobe this Halloween


----------



## Goblin

Dresses up as an Ewok


----------



## Hairazor

Told the Ewok he could come for dinner if he got a shave and a haircut!


----------



## scareme

^Has discount prices for Ewok's shave and haircuts.


----------



## Hairazor

Takes glamour shots of the Ewoks after my shave / haircuts!


----------



## Goblin

Started the rock group Skywalker and the Ewoks


----------



## scareme

^makes little pink tutus for the dust bunnies.


----------



## Goblin

Trains seeing eye dust bunnies


----------



## scareme

^ is so afraid of little bunnies he wets himself.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells Dust Bunny Brand Depends for people who become incontinent when confronted by dust bunnies


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks dust bunnies are reincarnated cotton balls!


----------



## Spooky1

Thinks dust bunnies are Hugh Hefner's maids.


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks dust bunnies gather under beds because they are actually vampires who need to hide from the light!


----------



## Goblin

Is a vampire dust bunny hunter


----------



## the bloody chef

sells toothpicks as dust bunny vampire stakes


----------



## Hairazor

Uses a dust buster on those vampire dust bunnies then stores them in a "containment unit" and thinks he is an offshoot of ghostbusters


----------



## Goblin

Is a dust buster ghostbuster!


----------



## scareme

Likes wearing women's clothes, oh, I forgot, we are suppose to be lieing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is Goblin's personal tailor


----------



## Goblin

Drives a clown car to work


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ lends his car to Roxy : )


----------



## the bloody chef

Plays 'bumper cars' with Roxy's car on his morning commute


----------



## Goblin

Set fire to himself and went Halloween as a giant sparkler


----------



## Hairazor

Hands out exlax pills to ToTers and says they are Tic Tacs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^bottles pink latex paint and sells it as Pepto-Bismol


----------



## QueenRuby2002

^ is an alien bent on banning the world one forum at a time.


----------



## the bloody chef

Was banned from the dating site SingleAlienMatch.com for posing as ET's mom


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to hitch a ride with ET when he headed "home"!


----------



## the bloody chef

was last seen hiding in her closet with her stuffed animals


----------



## Goblin

Was one of the original Little Rascals!


----------



## the bloody chef

wears a tutu and slippers around his house


----------



## Hairazor

Wears a tutu and slippers to the pool


----------



## Evil Andrew

Went swimming sans tutu, and was arrested for creating a public disturbance and trespassing. ACLU lawyers were able to get the charges dropped, claiming the incident was really protected under her 1st Amendment rights.


----------



## Hairazor

Was the person who turned me in!


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ knows it deep down, it _wasn't _me. It was Mr G !!


----------



## Hairazor

Is in cahoots with Mr.G to corner the market on boxing kangaroos in the U.S.


----------



## the bloody chef

Dresses in a kangaroo costume and boxes under the name Hopalong Hairbanger


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has 37 dogs living under the front porch


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ ate 37 hot dogs while sitting on the front porch


----------



## Spooky1

Won a Rocky Mountain oyster eating competition.


----------



## the bloody chef

serves Rocky Mountain oysters as meatballs


----------



## Goblin

Thought the USA had declared war on China and smashed every dish in the house!


----------



## Hairazor

Saves pocket lint and tries to pass it off as dust bunnies


----------



## Goblin

Got a job at the circus so she could work for peanuts


----------



## the bloody chef

Collects peanut shells that look like famous people and keeps them in a Snoopy collectible coffee mug


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Fed G's peanut collection to the elephants


----------



## Hairazor

Taught the elephants to pick pockets


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps pockets full of peanuts in the event a pickpocketing elephant shows up


----------



## Hairazor

Substitutes packing peanuts for the real thing


----------



## Goblin

Puts butter in a bag of peanuts then stomps it trying to make homemade peanut butter


----------



## Hairazor

Throws paint at a canvas then frames it and says his pet monkey made the "art" work!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Claims the monkey is in his "Blue Period"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a particular fondness for punctuation


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ has a particular fondness for confabulation : )


----------



## the bloody chef

has a confabulation for particulars


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^^Can spell better than he can skip rope and whistle Dixie.........


----------



## Hairazor

^ Can skip rope with one hand tied behind her back


----------



## Goblin

Likes to play hopscotch on the freeway


----------



## RoxyBlue

^teaches aerobics classes for grounded pigeons


----------



## Spooky1

Is the head of the NSA.


----------



## Goblin

Thinks he was Abraham Lincoln is a past life


----------



## scareme

^Thinks he was Mary Lincoln.


----------



## the bloody chef

wears a top hat and fake beard and recites the Gettysburg Address when (she thinks) no one is looking


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was the official spell checker for the writer of the Gettysburg address


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Thinks four score is a golf term!


----------



## scareme

^Plays golf with left handed counterfiting pirates.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ acts like that's a bad thing


----------



## scareme

^acts like Audrey Hepburn in My Fair Lady.


----------



## Goblin

Got locked in the trunk of the clown car!


----------



## Hairazor

Swallowed the trunk key


----------



## scareme

^Tickled a turkey.


----------



## Goblin

Tickled a wolverine!

Scareme: Kitchy Koo......AHHHHHHHHHH......get him off! Get him off!


----------



## Hairazor

Draws on a mustache, with magic marker, to look debonair


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a portfolio of magic marker mustaches at her shop for customers to view


----------



## Hairazor

"Ax" like she isn't dying to add a few samples to my "stache" folio


----------



## Goblin

Cuts hair with a bush axe


----------



## scareme

^won't change his clocks back this week end, just to be ornery.


----------



## Goblin

Threw her clock out the window to watch time fly


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ still working on his material


----------



## Hairazor

Practicing his catcalls to be ready for Goblin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stockpiling rotten vegetables to throw during the show


----------



## Goblin

Was the 4th Andrew sister!


----------



## Hairazor

Dated them all ^ at the same time


----------



## Goblin

Runs screaming everytime she sees her shadow!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has no shadow


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men


----------



## Hairazor

Aspires to be the evil that lurks in the hearts of men


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sees, speaks, and hears no evil


----------



## Evil Andrew

Knows that when it come to Evil, nothing else needs to be said


----------



## Goblin

Compared to me is just mildly wicked!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^frequently underestimates his true value


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ frequently shops at True Value


----------



## the bloody chef

Is an 'ace' at getting 'true value' and 'loews' prices at Home Depot


----------



## Goblin

Almost choked swallowing a screwdriver


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives with a family of weasels under a large tree


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Rides with the Weasels MC


----------



## Hairazor

Is Davy Crockett's lesser known cousin, Andy Wrockett who wears a weaselskin cap


----------



## the bloody chef

Recorded a bluegrass version of 'Pop Goes the Weasel' and played it backwards to summon Alvin & the Chipmunks over to the Dark Side


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole all the cookies from the dark side


----------



## Goblin

Started Mama Roxy's Darkside cookie!


----------



## the bloody chef

Puts a Darkside Cookie on your computer when you reply to his posts


----------



## Hairazor

^ Can't figure out how to get the cookie out of the computer so he can eat it!


----------



## Goblin

Muggs girl scouts for their cookies


----------



## Hairazor

Was disappionted to find out Girl Scout cookies don't actually have Girl Scouts as an ingredient


----------



## Goblin

Is secretly creating a penguin army to take over the world!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^bought a tuxedo so he could join the penguin army


----------



## Hairazor

Is practicing balancing an egg on her feet! She plans on disguising herself as a male penguin to help incubate penguin eggs!


----------



## Goblin

Disguised herself in a tuxedo to try and pass as a penguin but was mistaken for a mortician!


----------



## Hairazor

Wanted to be a mortician but people kept mistaking him for the deceased


----------



## Goblin

Fired for taking naps in the caskets


----------



## Zurgh

Is building a rocket made of cheese, in order to be the first person to put a gopher colony on the moon.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells Cheez Whiz as rocket fuel


----------



## Hairazor

Puts a touch of rocekt fuel in her morning coffee to give her that needed lift


----------



## Goblin

Missed the football and kicked the player in the head!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^taught Lucy Van Pelt how to hold a football


----------



## Goblin

Pulls the football away before Spooky1 can kick it!


----------



## Hairazor

Gave them a chocolate football and waited to see the result


----------



## Goblin

Grabbed the chocolate football and has Roxy and Spooky1 chasing after her!


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps moving the goal post!


----------



## Goblin

Ran into the goal post and knocked herself out cold!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^exists in another dimension


----------



## Goblin

Frequently visits the Twilight Zone


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Is trying to revive a meatloaf mummy made by his ancestors in an attempt to spice up his gardening experience.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes putting ketchup on meatloaf mummies


----------



## Goblin

Started a ventriliquist act with a meatloaf mummy dummy......but fell on hard times and had to eat the act!


----------



## Hairazor

^ Likes to crush grapes with his bare feet in his spare time!


----------



## Goblin

Likes to tap dance barefoot through a thumb tack factory!


----------



## Hairazor

Records the resulting moans and cries as a sound track for a haunt!


----------



## Goblin

Recorded an album called "Hairazor Screams the Classics at you"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks a mini Cooper is a dwarf barrel maker


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks a Mini Cooper is little evil clone of Alice Cooper.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ usually orders the _No More Mr Nice Guy Chipotle Chicken Pasta_ at Cooperstown


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to relax by floating in the pool, beer in one hand, scythe in the other, robe billowing out around him!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Evil Andrew's cabana girl


----------



## Goblin

Created a zombie beer commercial called "Thriller Miller"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^makes an uncredited cameo appearance in said commercial


----------



## Goblin

Played one of the dancing zombies


----------



## Hairazor

^ Is still finding Easter eggs he forgot he hid!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is still sweeping up all the pellets the Easter bunny left in the yard


----------



## Goblin

Likes to sing and dance in the closet!


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps his closet empty in case he needs to stash a body!


----------



## Goblin

Advertises for body parts for Halloweeen


----------



## Zurgh

Sells mental floss in 3 exciting flavors.


----------



## Hairazor

Continually forgets his mental floss in the glove compartment


----------



## RoxyBlue

^going mental about floss that gets stuck between her teeth


----------



## Goblin

Drives a Flintstones car to work


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a thing for Betty Rubble


----------



## Goblin

Has a crush on Fred Flintstone


----------



## Hairazor

Invented the wheel


----------



## RoxyBlue

^invented fire


----------



## Hairazor

Rosins her bow with lard because she needs to play a piece as fast as *greased* lightening


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ part of the band of demons 

Roxy rosin up you bow and play your fiddle hard.
'cause hell's broke loose in Georgia and the Devil deals the cards.
And if you win you'll get this shiny fiddle made of gold,
But if you loose the Devil gets your soul

So the Devil opened up his case, said, "I guess I'll start this show."
And fire flew from his finger tips as he rosined up his bow.
When he drew that bow across the strings, it made an evil hiss.
Then a band of demons joined in, it sounded something like this......


----------



## Hairazor

Why do you think he is called Evil Andrew? Because he manages the "band of demons"!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^takes a cut of Evil Andrew's demonic salary


----------



## Hairazor

Uses a skellie tooth as a guitar pick


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Is the guardian of the 6th seal of the Apocalypse.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^misplaced the seventh seal


----------



## Goblin

Has a trained seal named Oscar


----------



## Hairazor

Runs an old age home for aged cheeses


----------



## Goblin

Ran away from home with an aged cheese


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks aged cheese comes from old cows


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks "old cows" is the name of a geriatric rock band


----------



## Goblin

Tried being a pirate but kept getting seasick!


----------



## Ramonadona

Tried being a parrot but can't balance on a shoulder!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to hoist the mizzen but didn't know what it was


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks a mizzen is the female half of an "old" married couple


----------



## Goblin

Volunteers to walk the plank at parties


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Rabid dental floss recycler.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sane


----------



## Hairazor

Every time she ^ hears La Cumparsita she sticks a rose between her teeth and breaks into a wild tango


----------



## RoxyBlue

^made my costume for the tango dance contest


----------



## Goblin

Likes to tango with Tongo the ape man!


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps throwing bananas onto the dance floor


----------



## RoxyBlue

^does the banana split on the dance floor


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ formerly one of Deney Terrio's Solid Gold Dancers

(still has her silver go-go boots)


----------



## Hairazor

^Is still mourning the end of Disco


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole my silver go-go boots


----------



## Spooky1

^ is a part time Rockette


----------



## Goblin

Loves a prune juice milkshake


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to mix Metamucil with prune juice for that extra kick


----------



## Goblin

Set up a round of Metamucil/prune juice cocktails for everyone on the forum


----------



## RoxyBlue

^slowed down the Metamucil/prune juice cocktail production line because he couldn't keep up with the glass washing


----------



## Goblin

Bought several packs of seedless watermelons and she got was empty packs!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^likes to hijack airplanes and make them fly to remote islands and then jumps out the door with a parachute, onto his below waiting 60 foot yacht, just for something to amuse him on his down days......


----------



## RoxyBlue

^amuses herself by firing up the engines and moving the yacht so Goblin parachutes into the water


----------



## Hairazor

^ Pokes holes in the parachute, wants to see if Goblins can fly


----------



## Alkonost

^ Unzips his favorite fuzzy pink pug fanny pack to reveal his "Save the Goblins" ball cap with wings his grandma gave him on his 11th birthday in case someone poked holes in his parachute one day and he needed to fly to safety


----------



## Alkonost

Alkonost said:


> ^ Unzips his favorite fuzzy pink pug fanny pack to reveal his "Save the Goblins" ball cap with wings his grandma gave him on his 11th birthday in case someone poked holes in his parachute one day and he needed to fly to safety


Aww... all that effort and realized I was commenting about the wrong person... :googly: Oops!


----------



## Goblin

Moonlights as a scarecrow on weekends


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has Monopoly play money in an offshore account


----------



## Alkonost

^digs holes in her backyard at night to scare her neighbors


----------



## Hairazor

^ Puts body parts in the uncovered holes after Roxy goes in to scare Roxy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^freelance body part supplier


----------



## Hairazor

^ Is trying to convince Haunt members to will her their body parts


----------



## Goblin

Willed her brain to Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to will his brain to me but came up short in that category


----------



## Goblin

Thinks my brain would be the prize of her collection!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a low opinion of his cranial capacity


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks Goblin's brain would make a dandy door stop


----------



## Goblin

Asked the Wizard for a new brain


----------



## RoxyBlue

^took a wrong turn on the Yellow Brick Road and ended up in Poughkeepsie


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks when she sees blue water in a toilet bowl that someone just flushed a Smurf


----------



## Goblin

Kidnaps kids named Linus every Halloween and makes them sit in the pumpkin patch with her and wait for the Great Pumpkin!


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Didn't I just see that on another thread?:jol


^has 47 cats, six ferrets, and a Galapagos tortoise


----------



## Goblin

Has pet barn owl named Barney


----------



## Hairazor

^ Gets his kicks on Route 666


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ran Goblin off the road on Route 666


----------



## Hairazor

Only made it 1/2 way on the route so refers to it as Route 333!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks pie plants have square roots


----------



## Goblin

Likes to sing Christmas Carols to zombies


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to run a cleaning service using Zombies but lost all his clients because the help kept eating their brains


----------



## Goblin

Teaches zombies to do the can can


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a trash can


----------



## Goblin

Has a huge home with pool.......a packing crate and a kiddie wading pool!


----------



## Hairazor

Has a troup of tap dancing spiders and promotes them by saying it's "4 times the taps for your viewing pleasure"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^developed a line of lightweight clothing made from gossamer cloth woven by captive spiders


----------



## Goblin

Makes a glue from foxes called Roxy's Foxy Apoxy!


----------



## Ramonadona

When Goblin has a night out and has a little too many, the nickname "Woblin Goblin" is the main topic of conversation.


----------



## Hairazor

Fishes for cat fish using kittie treats as bait


----------



## Ramonadona

^ thought that dirty dancing meant you get to jump in a mud puddle first


----------



## RoxyBlue

^champion mud puddle jumper


----------



## Spooky1

^ invented streaking


----------



## Rahnefan

^ uses detangler in his props' hair


----------



## Goblin

Likes to wear a knight's helmit


----------



## Rahnefan

^captures dwarves, does not ransom them


----------



## Hairazor

Buys dwarves from Goblin and makes them hold hands around the perimeter of his property as a living fence


----------



## Goblin

Tried to electrify the fence and ended up electrocuting all the dwarfs!


----------



## Ramonadona

^ favorite pastime is dwarf tipping


----------



## Goblin

Tipped the dwarf a wooden nickel


----------



## Hairazor

Has his face imprinted on the wooden nickels


----------



## RoxyBlue

^resents the fact that those wooden nickels are engraved with "In Goblin We Trust"


----------



## Ramonadona

^ has stolen my initials


----------



## Goblin

Was voted in high school "Most likely to start a zombie apocalypse!"


----------



## Ramonadona

^ actually starts the zombie apocalypse!


----------



## Hairazor

Disguises herself as a Zombie to escape attack during the apocalypse, uses any brains she acquires as props


----------



## Goblin

Is the hairdresser to the zombies


----------



## Hairazor

Opened a Zombie restaurant and put a sign in the window, "Help wanted, no shirt, no shoes, no brains - apply within"


----------



## Goblin

Started a line of "Canned Brains" for Zombies!


----------



## Ramonadona

^ Makes a deal with HR to sell her line of "Canned Brains" in his new restaurant.


----------



## Goblin

Was hired by FR to cook her famous "Brain Surprise Casserole!"


----------



## Hairazor

^ Firmly believes he will get smarter if he eats the Brain Surprise Casserole


----------



## Ramonadona

^ Knows that the surprise is NOT the brains in my 
'Brain Surprise Casserole'


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to walk up to Zombies and play, "Got your nose"!


----------



## Goblin

Use to do that till the nose came off in her hand!


----------



## Hairazor

Yelled "Dibs, on the nose!"


----------



## Ramonadona

Used all the noses collected to make a Booger Man!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Was engaged to Booger Man but broke it off when he sneezed on her best pair of shoes


----------



## Goblin

Thinks Booger Man is the new superhero in town!


----------



## Hairazor

Is teaching Booger Man how to dress for success (and cover his mouth when he coughs)


----------



## Goblin

Wants to be Booger Girl!


----------



## Hairazor

Has offered to give me Booger Girl lessons in exchange for my terror tap dancing lessons


----------



## RoxyBlue

^second cousin once removed from Booger Girl


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ needs to take everyone into the restroom and get them to wash their hands, all these boogers going 'round here...


----------



## Goblin

Calls himself Captain Booger!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks Phlegm Man is a greater superhero than Booger Man


----------



## Hairazor

Is arranging a grudge match between Booger Man and Phlegm Man


----------



## Goblin

Is the special guest referee


----------



## Hairazor

^Greased the ropes around the ring


----------



## Goblin

Challenged Roxy to a "Posts vs Posts" match.......Winner take all!


----------



## Spooky1

^ has a sweatshop in China make posts for him.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^comes from a long line of post bootleggers


----------



## Goblin

Has a post making still in her basement!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to steal it


----------



## Hairazor

Posts her posts from the Post Office


----------



## Goblin

Got her posts from mailing in box tops from Post Toasties


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks he's post menopausal because he keeps getting hot flashes


----------



## Hairazor

^Thinks hot flashes cause Global Warming


----------



## Goblin

Uses her hot flashes to defrost the refrigerator


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sometimes has a flash of insight


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ sometimes flashes at midnight


----------



## Goblin

Likes to paint his face orange and put a lit candle in his mouth and pretend he's a Jack-O-Lantern


----------



## Hairazor

Walks a tightrope strung from one side of his bathtub to the other without a net


----------



## Goblin

Has to use a net!


----------



## Hairazor

Picks the chocolate chips out of his cookies and plants them in the backyard, thinks they are the seeds and he will get a cookie bush!


----------



## scareme

^Plants pennies and thinks she will get a money tree.


----------



## Goblin

Sells pennies as money tree seeds for a dollar


----------



## scareme

^Tells all my secrets when he promised not to.


----------



## Goblin

Autographed my new book "The Idiots Guide to All of Scareme's Secret!"


----------



## Hairazor

Wrote the book in long hand because he wanted it to have that personal touch


----------



## Goblin

Bought the first copy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^buys cookbooks and eats the pictures


----------



## Goblin

Couldn't captain a toy ship in a rain barrel


----------



## scareme

^His singing in the shower causes the neighbors dogs to howl and try to scratch their ears off.


----------



## Goblin

Her singing in the shower causes the neighbors to think someone's torturing a cat!


----------



## Hairazor

Is mesmerized by the swirly water in the porcelain bowl in the bathroom


----------



## debbie5

^ forgets to flush


----------



## Goblin

Is building a marina in her bathtub


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps trying to float boats in his shower


----------



## RoxyBlue

^put a great white shark in Goblin's toilet


----------



## Goblin

Sighted a great white shark cruising her bathtub


----------



## Spooky1

Asks everyone to call him Ishmael.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^turned Queequeg's coffin into a planter box for his underwater garden


----------



## Hairazor

Snorkels frequently in the ^ underwater garden


----------



## Goblin

Stocked the underwater garden with pirahna


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has an octopus in his underwater garden


----------



## Goblin

Lost a billfold with $500 in it, but Helen Hunt fouund it so she had to go to Helen Hunt for it!


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to throw rotten eggs from the top of the ferris wheel!


----------



## Goblin

Learned the hard way not to stand under the ferris wheel!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks of himself as a ferris wheeler-dealer


----------



## Hairazor

Is the instigator for Ferris Bueller taking a day off!


----------



## Goblin

Is a founding member of The Lullabye League


----------



## Hairazor

Offers his backyard as a disposal spot for people who have pesky bodies to dispose of!


----------



## Goblin

Considers "Quack Quack" to be fowl language


----------



## Hairazor

Wanted to bake 4 & 20 blackbirds in a pie to see if they would sing when the pie was opened but got frustrated because he could only find 3 & 20 blackbirds!


----------



## Goblin

Found a lot of black feathers in her pie


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to go to the moon, wanted to mine the "green cheese" and sell it for a fortune


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hired Ralph Kramden to send Goblin "to the moon"


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to lasso a shooting star


----------



## Spooky1

^Is deathly afraid of hair.


----------



## Goblin

Holds illegal spider races


----------



## RoxyBlue

^spider race bookie


----------



## Hairazor

Cross breeds Barn Spiders with Bird Eating spiders trying to get a spider race winning breed


----------



## Goblin

Trying to breed a spider with 16 legs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually a 16 legged spider


----------



## Goblin

Likes to work around the house in a chicken suit


----------



## Hairazor

Catches fire flies in a glass jar and keeps them in his bedroom as a night light!


----------



## Zurgh

Is a high priests of Narblewangle, the great toad in the cosmic lake, keeper of all things thick and oozing.


----------



## Goblin

Was the original model for Mr. Potato Head


----------



## awokennightmare

Eats garbage...and likes it!


----------



## Hairazor

Has dictated that when he dies he will be buried with all his Halloween skellies


----------



## awokennightmare

Destroyed a lego tower with nothing but a toothpick because they were itchy!


----------



## scareme

Plays the banjo when he is sad.


----------



## awokennightmare

Invented a machine that speaks for them during times of discomfort


----------



## Hairazor

Had a kissing booth at the local charity event and paid people to kiss you


----------



## scareme

^paid five bucks to kiss awokennightmare.


----------



## awokennightmare

Dressed up like a clown and attempted to apply to NASA


----------



## RoxyBlue

^can't remember what comes after the letter "C"


----------



## awokennightmare

Figured no one was looking and ate some chips that fell on the floor...in public!


----------



## Goblin

Wears a big green and orange bow tie that lights up


----------



## RoxyBlue

^makes fashion jewelry out of millipede and cockroach parts


----------



## Hairazor

Has a thriving business selling frog fur!


----------



## Goblin

Shaves the frogs


----------



## Hairazor

Went to the Iowa State Fair and got into the ButterCow display and started using it to butter toast for all who passed by


----------



## Spooky1

Is a mime in her free time.


----------



## scareme

Frees mimes from invisible boxes.


----------



## Goblin

Is a free mime


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses his free time wisely


----------



## Hairazor

Uses her free mime wisely


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a wise mime running free in her yard


----------



## Hairazor

Imports her Mimes from France because she just loves their French silence


----------



## RoxyBlue

^won't hire a mime that isn't bilingual


----------



## Hairazor

Translates "mime" for those who don't speak it


----------



## Goblin

Speaks fluent mime


----------



## Hairazor

Has a Mime blog that doesn't say anything!


----------



## Goblin

Wrote a book "Everything you want to know about mimes but never bothered to ask!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks a mime is a terrible thing to waste


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks Mime bodies lie over the ocean.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^saw mimes in Times Square buying limes for 10 dimes


----------



## Hairazor

Wishes she had a dime for everytime she saw a mime buying limes in Times Square


----------



## Goblin

Saw mimes with dimes and limes working in mines at different times


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks mimes mine limes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dined on sublime limes with slimy mimes


----------



## Hairazor

Hoses down slimy mimes before sharing limes


----------



## Goblin

Has to avoid slimy mimes sharing limes while avoiding land mines in the pines on time!


----------



## Hairazor

Caused a major traffic pile up on the freeway because he stopped suddenly to text the post above


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never makes me laugh


----------



## Zurgh

▲ has been foiling the local supervillain with mummified cybernetic lemurs, trained in the arts of Texas hold'em and didgeridoo kung-fu.


----------



## Hairazor

Has no imagination


----------



## Zurgh

▲ As an extreme grizzly bear hunter, she often uses only a plastic spork to subdue her quarry on most expeditions, and often only catches & releases them.


----------



## Goblin

Was a bagel in a past life!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a close friend made entirely of cream cheese


----------



## Goblin

Has a black cat made of chocolate pudding


----------



## Hairazor

^ Runs marathons in his bare feet


----------



## Spooky1

Likes to take baths in marshmallows.


----------



## Goblin

Uses marshmallow scented shampoo


----------



## Hairazor

Pairs that ^ with chocolate scented conditioner


----------



## Goblin

Once dated a scarecrow


----------



## Hairazor

Loosens the tops of salt shakers in restaurants


----------



## RoxyBlue

^puts cayenne pepper in the salt shakers after Goblin loosens the tops


----------



## george_darkhill

RoxyBlue said:


> ^puts cayenne pepper in the salt shakers after Goblin loosens the tops


puts arsenic in ketchup bottles at restaurants...


----------



## Goblin

Voted most likely to be eaten by a zombie in high school


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Feared master of deep sea swordfish fighting.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Eats the losing swordfish


----------



## DreadKnightswife

Hibernates for the winter.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^evil cupcake baker


----------



## Hairazor

^Said she would never take a dog to work because they just don't belong in a work place


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Constructs human hair and lint replicas of famous TV & movie animals during the down time in between plots of world domination.


----------



## Hairazor

^ I thought you were supposed to tell lies about the person above you and you told nothing but the truth!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Is very sad that I didn't post the photographic evidence to go along with the stated truth.:googly:


----------



## george_darkhill

Takes an 11 Month off season


----------



## Hairazor

Sets a trap in the chimney and tries to nab Santa, ends up with coal in his stocking


----------



## Goblin

Can actually tap dance without looking like they're stomping cockroaches!


----------



## Hairazor

^ uses a chicken bone as a guitar pick


----------



## Goblin

Can play a guitar with her feet.......just not very well!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is secretly envious of Hairazor's guitar picking abilities


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ sits in the porch and plays Dueling Banjos with HR


----------



## Hairazor

^ Plays the spoons as accompaniment for Roxy and me


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks teaspoons have a better tone than tablespoons


----------



## Goblin

Accompanies herself with the kazoo while playing her banjo


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks a kazoo is a rare New Zealand flightless bird


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks a squeegee is related to the kazoo mentioned ^


----------



## Zurgh

▲ convicted kiwi rustler...


----------



## Goblin

Keeps a zombie in his closet


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps a bucket of spackle handy for repairing his Zombies when parts drop off


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was an orb weaving spider in a previous life


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Watches too much reality tv


----------



## Goblin

Was a baked potato in a past life


----------



## RoxyBlue

^believes he's being stalked by a month old container of sour cream


----------



## MrGrimm

^Has a new Halloween costume: month old container of sour cream


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps trying to sneak up behind Roxy with a baked potato and a sour cream scoop


----------



## MrGrimm

^ hates bacon


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks bacon comes from a guy named Kevin


----------



## Hairazor

Because of Kevin, ^ thinks you cook bacon at 6 degrees


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Favorite meal is raw bacon soup with a dollop of sour cream.


----------



## Goblin

Has a lifeguard in her bathroom


----------



## Hairazor

Applied for the job ^


----------



## RoxyBlue

^applies makeup with a mop


----------



## Goblin

Was a dill pickle in a past life!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ As well as being known as the local "crazy cat man", he has been knitting cat fur sweaters, hats, and mittens for over 30 years, but mostly for homeless marmots and patigonian eels.


----------



## Hairazor

Has a still set up where he makes carrot moonshine for his racing Jackalopes so they can see better at moonlight races


----------



## Goblin

Turned orange from sampling the carrot moonshine


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Only eats square watermelon.


----------



## Goblin

Was a turnip in a past life


----------



## Hairazor

Was kidnapped by zombie gypsies as a child


----------



## Goblin

Was a cardboard cutout in a past life


----------



## Hairazor

Drew a mustache on my cutout


----------



## Goblin

Offered the Wicked Witch of the West a glass of water.........then spilled it on her!


----------



## Hairazor

Has a business that cleans up melted witch remains


----------



## Goblin

Often seen talking to chicklets


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is afraid of comic books


----------



## Goblin

Is afraid of money


----------



## Hairazor

Prints his own money with his face on it


----------



## Spooky1

Draws mustaches on Goblins money.


----------



## Goblin

Was a marshallow peep in a past life


----------



## RoxyBlue

^claims to be the reincarnation of the Lone Ranger


----------



## Spooky1

Still uses a decoder ring for secret messages.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^is sure to drink his Ovaltine


----------



## Hairazor

Goes to the local swimming pool and holds up a number, from one to ten, every time someone dives off the high board


----------



## Goblin

Was Chuckles the Chipmunk in a past life


----------



## RoxyBlue

^impersonates Chuckles the Clown at the local strip mall


----------



## Goblin

Was a Hostess Twinkie in a past life


----------



## Hairazor

^Actually HAS Prince Albert in a can


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to depose Prince Albert by kicking him in the can


----------



## Goblin

Tried to be a stewardess on the Wright Brothers flight


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to shoot them ^ out of the sky using a pea shooter


----------



## Zurgh

Has been training tap dancing squid for nefarious schemes involving rotten fruit pies.


----------



## Spooky1

Turned Hairazor's squid into calimari.


----------



## MrGrimm

Loves dressing up as a zombie... a FEMALE zombie


----------



## Goblin

Was a clam in a past life


----------



## Hairazor

Has a complete set of clam shell dishes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^enjoys making up fish puns just for the halibut


----------



## MrGrimm

Holy Mackerel! ^ is always on the forums


----------



## Goblin

Speaks fluent weazel.......both American and Canadian!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Is an affluent weasel wrestler.


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to bribe the weasel to throw the fight by offering it a lifetime pass to a mouse farm where it's all you can eat


----------



## Goblin

Became a promoter for Zurgh's Weasel Wassling


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ rides with the Montana Weasels, out of Kalispell ......

http://montanaweasels.webstarts.com/


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to say world wide weasel wrestling 5 times fast and ended up with a sprained tongue


----------



## RoxyBlue

^speaks with a forked tongue


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Queen of exotic tongue piercing and augmentation...


----------



## Hairazor

King of everything that lives under the big rock in his backyard


----------



## Goblin

Thinks you have to plant rocks to grow a rock garden


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps his brain in a jar next to the bed


----------



## Goblin

Keeps her's under her pillow......then wonders what that squishing noise is!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^needs a GPS to find the bathroom


----------



## Hairazor

Put a Bog Monster in Goblin's toilet


----------



## Zurgh

▲ just found my long lost brother.


----------



## Goblin

Was a grasshopper in a past life!


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks grasshopper pie is actually made from real grasshoppers


----------



## Goblin

Is terrified of grasshoppers


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is on a first-name basis with all the garden slugs


----------



## Hairazor

Has named her 3 headed Avatar Larry, Larry and Darryl


----------



## Goblin

Suffers from Samhainophobia........the fear of Halloween.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^redraws the squares on crosswords puzzles so they fit the words he thinks are the correct answers to clues


----------



## Goblin

Moonlights as a stand up comic for funerals


----------



## Hairazor

Plays taps at military funerals on his Kazoo


----------



## Goblin

Tap dances at military funerals while accompanying herself on the Kazoo


----------



## Hairazor

Sneaks into Salons and replaces the fish in the fish pedicure tub with piranha


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses a chainsaw for pedicures because that way, you only have to have it done once.


----------



## Goblin

Thinks a hockey mask goes well with evening wear!


----------



## Hairazor

Uses a hockey mask to strain the spaghetti


----------



## Goblin

Cuts vegetable with a machete


----------



## Hairazor

Uses a pitchfork to roast marshmallows


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stuffs her pillow with marshmallows so she can have sweet dreams


----------



## Goblin

Hands out X-Lax laced chocolate on Halloween!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^asks me to send a box of those chocolates to him every year


----------



## Goblin

^ They looked so good she ate the whole box herself!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has no feet


----------



## Hairazor

^ knows the answer to why Goblin has no feet - she used them in one of her Halloween props


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ was so inspired by Roxy's prop, she decided to bake some cookies


----------



## Hairazor

^ ate the cookies as fast as I baked them


----------



## Goblin

Has a bakery in a hollow tree


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ hides a jug in a hollow tree : )


----------



## Goblin

Was a potato in a past life


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is afraid of green beans


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ gets her beans from the Green Giant


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to ask the Green Giant if he needs any Beano


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ started the Green Giant Gas Company


----------



## Hairazor

Thought you could bottle that ^ and run your car off it


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^is actually a 5th cousin twice removed from the Addams family!


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps pestering me for an introduction to Cousin It


----------



## Goblin

Use to date Lurch


----------



## Hairazor

Takes Harpsicord lessons from Lurch


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks Gomez is not as hot as Lurch


----------



## Goblin

Has the hots for Uncle Fester!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

keeps spying on Roxy and Fester....


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps trying to get fashion tips from Morticia


----------



## Goblin

Shaved her head bald like Uncle Fester!


----------



## Hairazor

Is trying to get Uncle Fester to be environmentally friendly by lighting up these light bulbs in his mouth:


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to call Wednesday "Thursday" just to be annoying


----------



## Hairazor

Dips Wednesday's pig tails in invisible ink and thinks they will disappear


----------



## Goblin

Thinks pouring invisible ink over herself will make her invisible


----------



## RoxyBlue

^painted the dust bunnies with invisible ink in the hopes that they would disappear


----------



## Hairazor

Sells tanks of water that she says are full of invisible fish, includes "for free" an empty jar she says is invisible fish food


----------



## Spooky1

Puts tartar sauce on bread and calls it invisible fish sandwiches.


----------



## Goblin

Loves invisible fish sandwiches


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't remember where he put the invisible bread


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't like invisible bread, says she's always hungry an hour after she eats it


----------



## Goblin

Still trying to find the invisible bakery


----------



## RoxyBlue

^doesn't know how not to be seen


----------



## Goblin

Stopped dating the Invisible Man cause she couldn't see anything in him!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a horde of X-ray specs he bought off those ads on the back of comic books


----------



## Goblin

Was kicked out of the Jedi Knights cause she thought Obe Wan said "Use the fork Roxy!"


----------



## Hairazor

Used gun powder to stuff his turkey cause he wanted to have a real bang up time


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes shooting frozen turkeys out of cannons


----------



## Hairazor

Is a champion turkey bowler


----------



## Goblin

Puts tiny bowler hats on turkeys


----------



## Hairazor

Plucks a tail feather from the turkey to put in the bowler hat


----------



## Goblin

Thinks a bowler hat is what bowlers wear in tournaments!


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to put vasoline in the finger holes of bowling balls and wait around to watch what happens


----------



## Goblin

Knocked several bowlers unconscious with her "slipped bowling balls!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wanted to be a DJ, but slipped too many discs


----------



## Goblin

Declined to be a disc jockey because she thought she'd have to ride a horse!


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks the phrase "horsing around" involves a real horse


----------



## Goblin

Was thrown by a stick horse


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to shoe a stick horse


----------



## Goblin

Had to shoot her stick horse as a kid!


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks a vegetarian is a veterinarian for stick horses


----------



## Goblin

Is a Vegetarian Veterinarian in Vegas Voluntarily!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is conducting a clandestine love affair with the letter V


----------



## Goblin

Wants a sleigh and eight reindeers of her very own


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps trying to deernap Rudolph because he thinks the glowing nose would make a nifty nite light


----------



## Goblin

Set her nose hair on fire testing out her new electric nose warmer!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has no soul


----------



## Hairazor

Has Goblin's soul in a box on her living room table


----------



## Goblin

Has no Rhythm and Blues!


----------



## Hairazor

Had a career as the man shot from a cannon at fairs and celebrations around the country


----------



## Goblin

Had to give up her job as a cannonball catcher


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Goblin

Whitewashes his feet and tells everyone he wearing sneakers


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Hairazor

Has nightmares about gremlins painting his whitewashed feet green


----------



## scareme

Paints her green hair white and calls herself a trendsetter.


----------



## Hairazor

Has a landing strip on top of her house just large enough for a sleigh and 8 raindeer


----------



## scareme

Is putting corn on her roof to lure those reindeer in.


----------



## Goblin

Installed track lighting in her chicken coop


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Goblin

Is fearless as long as he stays under the bed at night


----------



## Hairazor

Markets silver glitter as "genuine Moon Dust"


----------



## Goblin

Thinks sprinkling herself with "genuine Moon Dust" and thinking happy thoughts will make her fly..........till she jumped out the three story window!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a hollow mushroom


----------



## Goblin

Eats hollow mushrooms as a late night snack


----------



## Spooky1

^Has been eaten out of house & home.


----------



## Goblin

Wants a home where the buffalo roam


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to roller skate in a buffalo herd


----------



## scareme

Loves chickens so much she wants to live in a coop.


----------



## Goblin

Is the hopscotch champion for 53 years in a row now!


----------



## Hairazor

^ Makes the game harder by making the hopscotch squares too small for feet


----------



## Goblin

Tried to trip her up in the finals


----------



## RoxyBlue

^skipped out on all the finals in high school


----------



## Hairazor

Took apart and reassembled the science skeleton at school on a dare and found she had 2 bones left over when done


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole the extra bones and made them into earrings


----------



## Spooky1

^Wears shrunken heads as earrings


----------



## RoxyBlue

^gave me a set of shrunken head earrings for Christmas


----------



## Hairazor

Shops regularly at Shrunken Heads Are Us


----------



## Goblin

Gives shrunken heads tiny little pigtails!


----------



## Hairazor

Put an LED in his shrunken head and uses it as a nightlight


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Made a set to line her driveway....


----------



## Hairazor

Built a snow cannon to knock down the neighborhood snow forts


----------



## Goblin

Had her snow fort taken over by terrorists


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks making snowmen is his forte


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks "forte" is a French fort with a fancy facade


----------



## Goblin

Think forte is French for forty and tells everyone she has forte dollars saved up!


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks I would be lucky enough to have forte dollars saved up


----------



## scareme

Is waiting for it to rain pennies from heaven.


----------



## Hairazor

Wonders how small are the people who live in an ATM machine giving out money for a card and who feeds them?


----------



## Goblin

Wonders where they get all their money!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants the job of being the guy inside the ATM


----------



## scareme

^worked as a card dealer on a Mississippi steam boat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^claims to be the reincarnation of Mark Twain


----------



## Goblin

Was a hostess twinkie in a past life


----------



## RoxyBlue

^painted his house with cake icing


----------



## Spooky1

^ Wants to be a candy house inspector.


----------



## scareme

^ used to dress like Billy Idol. That's how he picked up Roxy.


----------



## Goblin

Dresses like Howdy Doody and goes shopping!


----------



## scareme

Robs trains for their salad forks.


----------



## Goblin

Thinks tuning forks are forks used to eat tuna


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks you can tuna piano


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was once offered the oppor"tuna"ty to play piano at Carnegie Hall, but "koi"ly turned it down


----------



## Goblin

Invented the musical pickle.


----------



## scareme

^Gives manicures to pickled pigs feet.


----------



## Hairazor

Polishes the rings on pig knuckles


----------



## scareme

^Is the ring card girl for blindfolded boxing.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a cardboard box in the middle of the road


----------



## Hairazor

Painted a line down the middle of the box so motorists would stay on their own side of the road


----------



## Goblin

Accidently mailed herself to China


----------



## Hairazor

Has a room in his house where the walls are papered in postage stamps he has collected over the years.


----------



## Goblin

Makes her clothes out of used postage stamps


----------



## scareme

^Is the love child of Peter Lorrie and Wilma Flintstone.


----------



## Goblin

Was voted most likely to start a war with Nebraska


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried seven times to secede from the Union


----------



## Goblin

Thinks the civil war was led by Lee Grant


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Thinks Lee Grant is Married to Lou Grant.


----------



## Goblin

Thinks Lou Grant is land given to you by a man named Lou


----------



## Hairazor

Every time he hears the word Lou he remembers the time he was in the outdoor "loo" and Lou and Lulu tipped it over


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^thinks echos are people answering back.


----------



## Goblin

Answers them back


----------



## Hairazor

Tries to coax the voice in his head to sing a duet with him for a talent show


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Tried to bribe talent show judges so that goblin could win


----------



## Goblin

Best friend is a hand puppet named Goober!


----------



## Hairazor

Makes his hand puppets out of socks then can't figure out if they go on his hands or his feet


----------



## Goblin

Started a home for wayward sock puppets


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Entices and lures wayward sock puppets to work in dresser drawers of ill repute...


----------



## Hairazor

Runs a clandestine operation rescuing wayward sock puppets from Goblin's drawers of ill repute and putting them in a protection program (where did you think all those socks that go missing in the wash go??)


----------



## Goblin

Sews socks that smell!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has no toes


----------



## Goblin

Thinks the Boogey Man lives under her bed


----------



## RoxyBlue

^second cousin of the boogeyman


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^ has a secret crush on the Boogeyman


----------



## Hairazor

Has a school where he teaches Boogey men how to boogey


----------



## Goblin

Is a dance instructor there


----------



## Hairazor

Has a hard time learning to dance because he insists he has to have his 2 left feet on the floor at all times


----------



## Goblin

Is light on her feet but nobody else's!


----------



## CrazedHaunter

Is a personal friend of Arthur Murray.


----------



## Hairazor

Was disappointed when he went to the local flea market and found out they didn't sell fleas there


----------



## Goblin

Brought her own fleas to the circus


----------



## Hairazor

Turned his band of flea eating frogs loose on my fleas


----------



## RoxyBlue

^fleeing from fleas facing fierce frogs


----------



## Hairazor

Put itching powder in my socks so I would think my fleas turned on me


----------



## Goblin

Is finding fleeing fleas following foolish flounders in flour from Florida


----------



## Hairazor

^ Old West Flea Wrangler


----------



## scareme

^was a dancehall girl in the old west, making her money off of flea wranglers.


----------



## Hairazor

Milks fleas for her own potent mix of elixir sold at Wild West Medicine Shows


----------



## Goblin

In a past life she was Sitting Bulls daughter Lotta...........


----------



## scareme

And Gobby was his brother Fullof...


----------



## Hairazor

Liked to invite Lotta and Fullof over for tall tales and served snacks of sun dried Buffalo chips


----------



## scareme

^Tried to steal my families recipe for sun dried buffalo chips.


----------



## Goblin

In a past life she was Sitting Bulls other daughter Loada...........


----------



## Hairazor

Loada and Lotta got together and put a fresh buffalo pie in Fullof's hand while he was sleeping then tickled his nose with a feather


----------



## scareme

^She was the reason why, after that, they called Fullof-Face Fullof.


----------



## Goblin

Thinks cow pies are made by Hostess


----------



## scareme

^has cows that work for Hostess.


----------



## Hairazor

Trains cows to hostess at upper class steak houses


----------



## scareme

^Builds homes for vampires, made out of stakes.


----------



## Goblin

All the vampires pulled up stakes and left


----------



## RoxyBlue

^prefers telling purple lies


----------



## Hairazor

Has a trained attack bat. When unwanted people come to the door it flies into their hair making them run away screaming


----------



## Goblin

Her house is protected by Attack Gophers


----------



## scareme

dances the hokey pokey in reverse


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Lead singer in 1980's glam-rock hair band revival group.


----------



## Hairazor

Secretly replaces Hair Band member's shampoo with Nair


----------



## scareme

^Is jealous of my beautiful bald head.


----------



## Goblin

Voted in High School "Most likely to be a Serial Killer!"


----------



## scareme

^assumes I went to high school, just cause he's got all the book learning.


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't realize I wrote all the books!


----------



## scareme

^Thinks a book maker makes books, not bets.


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Makes a better window than a door.


----------



## Hairazor

Knows the secret word to open the door to the wormhole to the universe


----------



## Goblin

Broke the key off in the lock


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps asking everyone if they are "the Key Master"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Auditioned for the part of the Gate Keeper


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ likes StayPuft marshmallows


----------



## Hairazor

Has a flamethrower, a giant hershey bar and 2 very large grahmn crackers


----------



## scareme

Is staying warm by sunbathing on the front lawn.


----------



## Goblin

Invented the very first drive through when her brakes failed in the bank parking lot


----------



## scareme

Was the mechanic who worked on my breaks on that old car of mine.


----------



## Goblin

Opened a chain of drive throughs all over town


----------



## Hairazor

Trained a monkey to pass the hat for money at the mall while he juggled muskrats


----------



## N. Fantom

Stole the monkey to use as a get away driver.


----------



## Goblin

Drives a tiny little clown car!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Newest Japanese pop music singing and dancing sensation, with a show that includes over 20 cyborg pygmy marmosets and gallons of black currant jam...


----------



## Goblin

Was a pop tart in a past life


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns the King of Tarts Bakery in Pennsylvania


----------



## Goblin

Likes to crash Tupperware parties!


----------



## Hairazor

Lashed a bunch of tupperware together to make a raft and rode out the flood on it


----------



## RoxyBlue

^blew up the dam and caused the flood


----------



## Goblin

Wants to change her name to Gilligan


----------



## Hairazor

Saw the flood coming, yelled "Surf's up!" and grabbed his board


----------



## RoxyBlue

^knowing that Goblin would be surfing in shark-infested waters, gave him a surfboard with the silhouette of a seal painted on the bottom


----------



## Hairazor

When Goblin fell off his surf board and yelled for a life saver Roxy yelled, "which flavor?"


----------



## Goblin

Tried to stay afloat with a cherry lifesaver


----------



## scareme

Tries to attract birds to his yard so he can use their feathers in a boa.


----------



## Goblin

Is known as the Bird Lady of Oklahoma


----------



## RoxyBlue

^teaches aerobics in Hell


----------



## Goblin

Only until I get my Masters Degree! 

Ran the Titanic into the iceberg because she had never seen one close up before!


----------



## Hairazor

Thought that ^ was a good chance to get free ice to replenish the supply behind the bar


----------



## RoxyBlue

^took some of the Titanic ice to make a skating rink


----------



## Goblin

Is secretly Jacquelene the Ripper


----------



## Hairazor

Sharpens her knives for her ^ so she will always have a clean cut


----------



## Goblin

Picks out all her victims for her


----------



## Hairazor

Teaches baby monkeys to ride pigs


----------



## Goblin

Holds séances in Walmart


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wants to be reincarnated as a Walmart employee


----------



## Hairazor

^ Teaches "Walmartians" how to dress for better shock value


----------



## Goblin

Is the leader of The Polka Pirates from Pittsburgh!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is made entirely of ponies and rainbows.


----------



## Spooky1

^ Is a 15 year old Japanese girl.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Dreams of being a back up singer for Beyoncé. Practices "Put a ring on it" over and over and over and over.


----------



## CrazedHaunter

^tried to break into jail to get a glimpse of Justin Bieber


----------



## Goblin

Started a singing career as Bieber Boober


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Is the proud parent of his twins, daughter Justen Bieber, and son Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Goblin

Voted in high school "Most likely to hide under their bed during the zombie apocalypse!"


----------



## scareme

^Takes a walk on the wild side every chance he gets.


----------



## Goblin

Organized the zombie sing-a-long!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Zurgh's alter ego


----------



## Goblin

Was one of the 3 brides in the original Dracula


----------



## Hairazor

Was the real life inspiration for Nosferatu


----------



## Goblin

Needs a map and a compass to get from the kitchen to the living room


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Lost his way on the path of life


----------



## Goblin

Her middle name is Gilligan


----------



## Hairazor

Actually sabatoged "the Minnow" so he could get some alone time with Ginger


----------



## Goblin

Has a crush on Wrong Way Felman


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to sneak up behind Zombies, tap them on the shoulder then duck to their other side when they turn around


----------



## Goblin

Raises square dancing chickens


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns six polyester leisure suits


----------



## Goblin

Kicked the bucket.......right through the living room window!


----------



## Hairazor

Short sheets the bed in the guest room


----------



## Goblin

Giggles uncontrollably and loudly at funerals


----------



## Hairazor

Jumps out of cakes at bachelorette parties


----------



## Goblin

Jumps out of the casket at funerals


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't believe in belts, uses duct tape to keep his pants up


----------



## Goblin

Invented the first potato sack formal


----------



## Hairazor

Gave me a potato flower bouquet to go with my potato sack formal.


----------



## Goblin

Invented a potato chip peeler


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to cash in his potato chips in Las Vegas


----------



## Hairazor

Kept telling the dealer at the Black Jack table she wanted cheese dip for her chips


----------



## Goblin

Wanted to know if corn chips were worth a 1000 dollars


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to arm wrestle an octopus


----------



## Goblin

Likes to tag team with The Little Mermaid


----------



## Hairazor

Sits in the front row at ^ and taunts the Little Mermaid by eating from a can of Chicken of the Sea


----------



## Goblin

Thinks they make Chicken of the Sea by drowning chickens!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^posts from a parallel dimension


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps getting parallel bars and parallel dimension mixed up and ends up spinning through time but sticking her landing


----------



## Goblin

Goes to a gym in a parallel dimension


----------



## drevilstein

thinks mirrors in parallel dimensions make you look thinner


----------



## Hairazor

Has taught his mirror to greet him with "Hello Handsome!"


----------



## Goblin

Broke her mirror and has 7 years bad luck.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has no mirrors in his house because he doesn't want to know if he will see his reflection


----------



## Hairazor

Is trying to teach Willow to clean house


----------



## Goblin

Steals nuts from squirrels


----------



## Hairazor

Has recently aquired Dr. Frankenstein's notes and is busy attempting to build a friend. Wants to know if we have any spare body parts he can use!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^charges her clients extra if she nicks their ears while cutting their hair because the blood dirties up her scissors


----------



## Hairazor

^ is upset with me because after I nicked her right ear I wouldn't nick the left one to make them look the same


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Greatly overrates symmetry


----------



## Goblin

Was a Winged Monkey in a past life


----------



## Hairazor

Once used several boxes of Milk Bones to construct a skeleton prop with a dog head


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks Milk Bones come from cows


----------



## Goblin

Paid her teacher give the class pop quizzes!


----------



## Hairazor

Calls his neighbors at one in the morning and says, "I saw what you just did" then hangs up


----------



## Spooky1

Likes to serve elderberry wine and has 13 graves in her basement.


----------



## Goblin

Is jealous of Hairazor cause he only has 10!


----------



## Hairazor

Offers to help Spooky1 procure bodies so he can catch up


----------



## Goblin

Has a laboratory and an assistant named Igor


----------



## Hairazor

Tries to lure Igor to his lab by telling him he will make the perfect woman for him


----------



## Goblin

Sings The Monster Mash in public


----------



## Hairazor

Dances while I sing


----------



## Goblin

Practices ballet in the shower


----------



## Hairazor

Doesn't like oranges. Says they are too hard to chew. Doesn't realize you need to peel them first.


----------



## kauldron

Is really bald as a cue ball.


----------



## Goblin

Likes to wear a paper back over his head and pretend he's a bag of groceries!


----------



## kauldron

Was a little chilly so he put his tin foil hat in the microwave to warm it up.


----------



## Hairazor

Wanted toastsed marshmallows for s'mores so put them on a long fork and stuck them in the toaster


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a job repairing marshmallow-encrusted toasters


----------



## Goblin

Still cooks on an easy bake oven!


----------



## Hairazor

Has a bad habit of playing with his food and sometimes it gets away


----------



## Goblin

Sold Girl Scout cookies as a kid by telling customers she baked them in a hollow tree behind her house!


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks chocolate bark comes from trees


----------



## Goblin

Thinks pine cones are plotting to kill her!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps a stash of pine cones at hand in case Hairazor tries to come into his house


----------



## Goblin

Has a pet pine cone named Coney


----------



## kauldron

Thought Coney Island was a secret place where hot dogs were born


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks that hot dogs are reincarnated Dachshunds


----------



## Goblin

Thinks they're sold by the pound


----------



## Hairazor

Used to have a moustache, shaved it off after dreaming he was eating shredded wheat and woke up to find he had been chewing on his 'stache


----------



## Goblin

Has a huge stash of stache stashed!


----------



## ScareRookie

The person above this post believed he had a chance with a girl because she told him his chances were one in a million she would say yes.


----------



## Goblin

Is trying to book passage for himself on The Love Boat


----------



## kauldron

Tried to water ski off the back of the Love Boat.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dresses like Captain Stubing


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to lure Captain Stubing to captain her and Spooky1's row boat by offering "all he can eat chum"


----------



## kauldron

Was caught chumming the water to lure in Jaws.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^refused to rent Hairazor a bigger boat


----------



## Goblin

Built Hairazor a bigger boat named the SS Rock Bottom


----------



## kauldron

Tried to paddle along behind the SS Rock Bottom in his leaky dinghy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^followed Goblin's dinghy in a kayak singing "ring-ding-a-dingy"


----------



## Spooky1

^ like to pretend she's Lily Tomlin's operator character from Laugh-in. One rings-dingy, two ringy-dingy's


----------



## Goblin

Captain Spooky's dingy struck an iceberg in Lake Michigan and sank with all hand!


----------



## Hairazor

Kept quiet about throwing the vast overflow from his malfunctioning ice machine into Lake Michigan causing an iceberg that sank Captain Spooky's dinghy


----------



## Goblin

Threw a snowball at Captain Spooky just before he hit the iceberg


----------



## kauldron

Was trying to sell snow cones made out of the iceberg.


----------



## Goblin

Started a snow cone factory in his freezer


----------



## kauldron

Runs his own business selling ice to Eskimos.


----------



## Goblin

Was an Eskimo salesman in a past life


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was an eskimo pie in a past life


----------



## kauldron

Tried to bake Spooky1 an Eskimo pie but ended up having to clean the oven instead


----------



## Goblin

Tried to make ice water soup but things got too hot


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to float a toy boat in his soup


----------



## Goblin

Had her toy boat hit an ice cube and sink


----------



## Hairazor

Uses a croquet mallet to play golf


----------



## Goblin

Uses a sledge hammer to play croquet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks "croquet" is the slang name for a bird that lives in the French Quarter of New Orleans


----------



## kauldron

Was busted by Copchick for passing off pigeons as Cornish Hens at her annual dinner party.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^got me busted by refusing to come to the dinner party unless I served Cornish pigeons


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to pay her fine with "chicken feed"


----------



## Goblin

Stuffed the Cornish pigeons with chicken feed


----------



## kauldron

Spent all afternoon trying to teach Cornish pigeons how to fly.


----------



## Goblin

Was a Cornish pigeon in a past life


----------



## kauldron

Had his Cornish pigeons exorcised by Father Jedediah Mayii (Leslie Nielsen in Repossessed just in case that name didn't spring to mind)


----------



## Hairazor

Baked four and twenty cornish pigeons in a pie


----------



## Goblin

Tried to sell Wendy's her new spicy Cornish pigeon sandwich


----------



## kauldron

Is trying to open a restaurant selling Cornish pigeon hot wings and root beer floats.


----------



## Goblin

Tried to sell Cornish Pigeon McNuggets to MacDonalds


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to jump up in crowded restaurants and yell, "Oh no, my pet tarantula has gotten loose!" and film the chaos for You Tube


----------



## craftylilwitch

Hairazor loves musicals so much, they desided to do a 
Wizard of oz haunt this year complete with full sound track and flying monkeys of course


----------



## Goblin

Offered to play a winged monkey that sings and dances!


----------



## kauldron

Offered to be craftylilwitch's organ grinder so she can dance.


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps the beat for the dance ^ using a pair of shin bones and tapping on a skull


----------



## kauldron

Was trying to decorate for the party but she got her hair tangled in the bead curtains instead.


----------



## Hairazor

Said, "I'll get you free!" and cut hair, beads and all with a hedge trimmer


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Can't remember where she lost her marbles


----------



## kauldron

Was caught with a slingshot and Hairazor's marbles trying to put out the lights at the haunt down the street so she wouldn't have any competition.


----------



## Goblin

Instigated the imfamous cemetery raid of 2010


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a mausoleum



kauldron said:


> Was caught with a slingshot and Hairazor's marbles trying to put out the lights at the haunt down the street so she wouldn't have any competition.


Dammit, I didn't think anyone saw me!


----------



## Hairazor

Has a Mausoleum cleaning service


----------



## Goblin

Has a summer home that's actually a mausoleum


----------



## kauldron

Puts up Christmas lights on his mausoleum and a sign reading "Santa stop here"


----------



## Hairazor

Uses the Santa ^ sign for target practice


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sprayed red paint on the noses of all of Santa's reindeer


----------



## Goblin

Is one of Santa's singing elves


----------



## RoxyBlue

^pushed a Bumble off a cliff to see if it really could bounce


----------



## Goblin

Use to date Sam the Snowman


----------



## Hairazor

Ate the snowman's nose and used his eyes to make a fire


----------



## kauldron

Made hot chocolate after she boiled down the snowman in Goblin's campfire.


----------



## Hairazor

Put cotton balls in the hot chocolate because he didn't have marshmallows


----------



## Goblin

Thinks the song "Marshmallow World" is about a world made out of marshmallows!


----------



## Jackyl48

Thought using marshmallows for earplugs was a great idea.....until the insects attacked.


----------



## Hairazor

Brought a bag of mini marshmallows to toast at the campfire


----------



## Goblin

Built a mini campfire to toast the mini marshmallows


----------



## Hairazor

Pu the fire ^ out by sneezing on it


----------



## kauldron

Thinks that "roughing it" means going a week without HauntForum.


----------



## Goblin

Thinks that "roughing it" is using sandpaper for toilet paper


----------



## kauldron

TPs the trees in his own front yard on Halloween


----------



## Goblin

TPs his living room


----------



## kauldron

Wraps himself up in TP and pretends he's The Mummy!!


----------



## morbidmike

^always uses Mummy as his CB handle


----------



## Spooky1

^likes to roll in the mud and calls himself the muddy mummy


----------



## morbidmike

^monster mudded his favorite shark pants


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to blow bubbles in his monster mud


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses monster mud as a facial in the salon


----------



## morbidmike

^ wears Spookys monster mudded shark pants so she can walk like Frankenstein


----------



## Hairazor

Uses chop sticks to eat ice cream


----------



## morbidmike

^claim's her hair cuts cure all forms of sickness by using magic scissors and a secret hair tonic


----------



## kauldron

^Keeps getting fired as a sous chef for being too unwieldy with a butcher knife.


----------



## morbidmike

^ dresses like Dolly Parton and sings 9 to 5 in the shower


----------



## Hairazor

Switches Kauldron's shampoo with blue coloring and tells everyone he is a Smurf


----------



## morbidmike

^goes to Disney only to ride the small world ride over and over


----------



## Hairazor

Put super glue in my seat so I had no choice ^


----------



## morbidmike

^dyes her hair blue and says shes SMURFARIFIC


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is fluent in Smurfese


----------



## kauldron

^Used to help the boys in high school give Gargamel wedgies in the hallway.


----------



## morbidmike

^is the star pupil in the Gargamel school of Smurf catching


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to pass a law mandating Smurf catch and release


----------



## morbidmike

^makes her hair in to a helmet using 13 cans of aqua net hair spray before she rides her hog


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks he can use my helmet hair to practice handball techniques


----------



## MrGrimm

^ Can't type or say "handball" without giggling


----------



## RoxyBlue

^actually is a mad leprechaun because someone stole his pot of gold


----------



## Hairazor

Is at this very moment counting gold


----------



## morbidmike

styles goldie locks hair as a full time gig


----------



## kauldron

Once tried to dance a jig on a Solid Gold.


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to use the Iowa State Fair Butter Cow to butter his bread


----------



## MrGrimm

^ 12,857 post are all in this thread


----------



## morbidmike

^ is a official jibberish translator


----------



## Hairazor

Is fluent in jibberish


----------



## morbidmike

^only offers 2 hairstyles at her salon the HEAT MISER and the COLD MISER


----------



## Hairazor

Taught me everything I know about spiking eyebrows


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ taught me everything I know about spiking the punch


----------



## kauldron

^ Uses a volleyball to spike the punch.


----------



## Hairazor

Got on the PA system at his local Walmart and started making throwing up sounds


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Kept shouting "Clean up in Aisle 7" while kauldron was making puking noises


----------



## kauldron

^ Likes to ride the buggies up and down the isles on Black Friday


----------



## Hairazor

Put out a dare to Haunt members to dress in their outrageous best and show up at their local Walmart on the 5th Saturday in July


----------



## morbidmike

^is a former movie star she played dead girl 14 inn the slumber party massacre


----------



## Hairazor

thought I was really dead and tried to stuff me in a body bag


----------



## RoxyBlue

^learned to play dead by studying the habits of opossums in the wild


----------



## kauldron

^ Covered herself in Monster Mud and stood outside of The Haunted Mansion, pretending to be a new statue.


----------



## Hairazor

Put bread crumbs on the ^ statue, thus luring a flock of pigeons who left welcoming drops all over said statue


----------



## RoxyBlue

^responsible for releasing that flock of pigeons in front of the Haunted Mansion


----------



## Hairazor

Prefers carrier pigeon for messages over texting


----------



## Goblin

Teaches pigeons to text message


----------



## kauldron

Uses texting pigeons to get his HauntForum post count up.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^absconded with some of Goblin's posts and sold them on eBay


----------



## Hairazor

Kept getting outbid ^


----------



## morbidmike

^know she had to google what absconded means LOL.........so did I hahahah


----------



## Hairazor

Disappeared while mowing his lawn because he fell down a giant gopher hole


----------



## kauldron

^ Let giant gophers loose in Mike's yard the night before.


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Carl Spackler


----------



## Hairazor

Acutally has a sideline business making the buttons used on explosives detonators


----------



## morbidmike

^dresses like Cindy Lauper or Boy George every day and screams the 80's wont die


----------



## Hairazor

^ has some strange idea that the 80's are dead


----------



## RoxyBlue

^still trying to figure out what happened to the '70s


----------



## Goblin

Invented a squirrel powered time machine!


----------



## kauldron

Borrowed Roxy's time machine to go back and get a pair of those platform shoes with the goldfish in the heels.


----------



## Goblin

Borrowed it to visit the Flinstones


----------



## Hairazor

Knew the Flintsones when they were in school together


----------



## Goblin

Dated Barney before he was married


----------



## kauldron

^ Used to fix the brakes on Fred's car.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^second cousin of Betty Rubble


----------



## Hairazor

^ Played the Wedding March for the Flintstone wedding


----------



## kauldron

^ Was the personal chef for Mr. Slate


----------



## Hairazor

Crushes grapes with his bare feet to make homemade wine


----------



## Goblin

Has her own homemade whine..........and boy is it irritating!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is totally dazed and confused


----------



## Goblin

Uses silly putty to seal her windows


----------



## kauldron

^ Takes his Silly Putty to jump on the trampoline hoping it will turn into Flubber!!


----------



## Goblin

Rides an elephant everywhere he goes


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks the Sun revolves around the Earth


----------



## Goblin

Thinks the world has names on it like on a globe


----------



## kauldron

Still proudly displays his blue ribbon and trophy he won as the 1961 Home School Spelling Bee Champion.


----------



## Goblin

Misspelled Bee


----------



## Hairazor

Floats like a butterfly, spells like a bee


----------



## Spooky1

^ thinks butterflies are really made of butter.


----------



## kauldron

Puts butter on the bottoms of his feet and pretends to ice skate on the kitchen floor.


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks all skates are interchangeable and tries to roller skate on ice


----------



## Goblin

Threatens her toaster when it burns the toast


----------



## kauldron

^ Once ruined his toaster trying to toast marshmallows for s'mores.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror

^sold ruined toaster on eBay as a "Ghostbusters prop"


----------



## Goblin

Misspelled horse and sold their house on ebay


----------



## kauldron

^ Bought the house for his horse.


----------



## Hairazor

Has a business housebreaking horses


----------



## Goblin

Thought Mr. Ed could really talk!


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ Suffers from talking horse envy.


----------



## Hairazor

Selling raffle tickets for a vacation on the Moon


----------



## Goblin

Bought the winning ticket


----------



## kauldron

Hid in the wheel compartment so he could find out if the Moon was made out of cheese.


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ Braids their nose hairs for OktoberFest


----------



## Goblin

Paints himself green like his idol Kermit the Frog


----------



## kauldron

Takes cooking lessons from the Swedish Chef.


----------



## Hairazor

Cooks with his eyes closed so dinner will be a surprise


----------



## Goblin

Burnt down her first house the same way!


----------



## kauldron

Uses an upside-down frisbee to serve "tossed" salad.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^original inventor of the college cafeteria food fight


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ Better known as a Hip Hop Yard Haunt Artist, "MT gRave."


----------



## Goblin

Picks bones cause nobody will buy him strings for his guitar


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to convince Bone to Pick that he could make guitar strings from twine.


----------



## Goblin

Accompanies Bone to Pick with her kazoo


----------



## RoxyBlue

^purveyor of counterfeit kazoos


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks Kazoos are an extinct breed of bird


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plays the flugelhorn


----------



## Hairazor

^ Accompanies me on her snarfblat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole the three-nozzled bloozer from my cache of instruments


----------



## Goblin

Joined the Whoville Orchestra


----------



## Hairazor

Got a job leading the above orchestra using a Pirate's peg leg as a conductor's baton


----------



## Goblin

Misses her peg leg


----------



## kauldron

Only had 9 bowling pins so he used HR's peg leg as a substitute.


----------



## Hairazor

Went to the local cemetery and dug me up a bone to replace my peg leg


----------



## Goblin

Asked for a KEG leg


----------



## Hairazor

Asked when I was going to tap my KEG leg so he could come to the kegger


----------



## RoxyBlue

^pegged a beggar with her keg leg at a kegger


----------



## Goblin

Mistook a peg leg for a keg leg owned by Meg Legg!


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps a Keg by the bed for that quick morning pick me up


----------



## Goblin

Is still searching for the perfect pumpkin


----------



## Hairazor

Reads at night by Jack-o-lantern light


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks bats use radar


----------



## Goblin

Thinks Radar was a character on MASH


----------



## DocK

^thinks MASH was a cooking-show


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks MASH is a drinking game


----------



## Goblin

Thinks the MASH is something monsters do


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ Dips into the sour mash


----------



## Goblin

Skinny dips in the bath tub


----------



## kauldron

Tried to learn to water ski while being pulled with a canoe.


----------



## Goblin

Picks his nose with his big toe


----------



## kauldron

Saves his clipped toe nails so he doesn't have to buy toothpicks.


----------



## Hairazor

Takes directions from the voices in his head


----------



## Goblin

Continously argues with her's


----------



## Hairazor

Is susceptible to power of suggestion, hence, gets drunk on Root *Beer*


----------



## Goblin

Thinks her cat is plotting to kill her


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was a dung beetle in a former life


----------



## Goblin

Has her own kazoo band


----------



## Hairazor

Can't ever figure which end of the kazoo to blow through


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a trained troop of kazoo-playing dung beetles


----------



## Goblin

Has her own winged monkeys


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks because it is his Birthday everyone should bow when they approach him


----------



## Goblin

You mean they're not?


----------



## Hairazor

Goes down the up escalator and tells everyone, "Follow me, you are going the wrong way!"


----------



## Goblin

Thinks the stairs were broke cause they didn't move up or down!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks a spell-checker is someone who provides quality control services for witches


----------



## Goblin

Thinks a spell checker is a checker at the supermarket who tells 
you how to spell a word


----------



## scareme

^^^Thinks a bookmaker makes novels to read on trains.


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks a short story is written by people with short attention spans


----------



## Goblin

Thinks she's a magician cause she can turn into a drugstore


----------



## scareme

^ Thinks dog leashes are for leading the witness.


----------



## Goblin

Often gets lost going from one room to the other in her house


----------



## Hairazor

Has his floor plan tatooed on his hand so he wont get lost


----------



## scareme

Has the floor plan tattooed on her hand, and she still got lost.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Has been reading my Diary


----------



## Goblin

Sells copies of her diary as a sleep aid


----------



## scareme

Takes sleep aids, then goes for a drive.


----------



## kauldron

Takes the dog for a sleepwalk because she multitasks.


----------



## Hairazor

When told to walk the dog, spends hours pondering if he should leash up the pooch and take it out for a stroll or do a yoyo trick


----------



## Goblin

Thought he told her to walk the hog!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in Hog Heaven


----------



## Hairazor

When people say they are on the Redeye ^ thinks they are hooked on gravy


----------



## Goblin

Is hooked on gravy


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks gravy is a food group


----------



## Goblin

Banned from all four food groups


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to take rides on his overhead ceiling fan


----------



## Goblin

Wrote the article "Better living through Prune Juice!"


----------



## Hairazor

Was the test subject for the info for the ^ article


----------



## Goblin

Makes prune juice from stomping prunes in the bathtub with her feet


----------



## Night Watchman

Drinks said prune juice


----------



## Goblin

Drinks prune juice on the rocks


----------



## Night Watchman

Leaves the juice and eats the rocks


----------



## Spooky1

Thinks Rocky the Flying Squirrel looks tasty.


----------



## Hairazor

Has a great recipe for ^


----------



## Goblin

Gave it to him


----------



## Hairazor

Uses old socks for a coffee filter


----------



## Goblin

Tripped over the cord and unplugged the forum


----------



## Hairazor

Really did it ^ and blamed me


----------



## Goblin

Held up the plug and said "Did I do that?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^invented fire


----------



## Goblin

Used it to have a weanie roast


----------



## Hairazor

Was roasting marshmallows in the fire on the point of his scythe and got too close and singed the wooden handle


----------



## RoxyBlue

^snagged the roasted marshmallows when Goblin wasn't looking and made herself some s'mores.


----------



## Goblin

Set fire to her kitchen roasting marshmallows


----------



## RoxyBlue

^showed up at my door claiming to be a dirt-cheap kitchen remodeler


----------



## Goblin

Asked Ben Franklin if she could fly the kite next


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole the key when Ben wasn't looking


----------



## Hairazor

Says ever since the "kite" experience she tingles when it gets rainy


----------



## Goblin

Tingles everytime she sticks her finger in a light socket


----------



## Hairazor

Is in charge of keeping Santa awake on his loooong route on Christmas Eve


----------



## Spooky1

Tried to hide Santa's coffee so she could have an extra day to shop


----------



## Goblin

Likes to go to department stores and talk to the manniquins


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to go to the department stores and pretend he IS a mannequin


----------



## Goblin

Was a mannequin in a past life


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Claims to be a professional bed tester so he can sleep in department stores after hours


----------



## Lord Homicide

With the mannequins? Lol!

^ is a snake charming faith healer


----------



## Hairazor

Teaches snake charming classes in kiosks in the mall


----------



## Goblin

Took the course seven times!


----------



## Hairazor

^ Kept stealing my snake so I had to keep doing the course over and over


----------



## Goblin

Uses a rubber snake and pretends it died!


----------



## Hairazor

Has a service where he promises to resurrect dead rubber snakes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks iguanas are much cooler than snakes


----------



## Goblin

Sells tuxedo's to penguins


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to make a living selling ice cubes to polar bears but his career was cut short


----------



## Goblin

Helped Thomas Jefferson write The Declaration of Independence


----------



## Hairazor

Bumped John Hancock's arm when he was signing ^


----------



## Goblin

Tried to sign her name on it but was caught by Ben Franklin!


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ has Ben Franklin inked on his gut.


----------



## Goblin

Held the kite for his buddy Ben


----------



## Hairazor

Has a burn mark in the shape of a key on his hand


----------



## RoxyBlue

^regularly calls 911 for help when she locks herself in her car


----------



## Goblin

Carrys an emergency key in the shape of a ballpeen hammer


----------



## Hairazor

Has his own Trunk Monkey

www.youtube.com/watch?v=8avOiTUcD4Y


----------



## Goblin

Let's her monkey drive


----------



## Spooky1

^ Has a life sized barrel of monkeys.


----------



## Goblin

Was the only winged monkey scared of flying!


----------



## Hairazor

Can't tell the difference between a winged monkey and a bat


----------



## Goblin

Played baseball with a bat and got bit


----------



## Hairazor

Has an orthodontist service for bats with misaligned teeth


----------



## RoxyBlue

^put a belfry on her house so she could keep bats there


----------



## Goblin

Banned for driving Hairazor batty


----------



## Hairazor

Has a batmobile but refuses to give anyone a ride unless they are dressed as Batman


----------



## Goblin

Hides in the trunk


----------



## scareme

^ Was thrown out of the zoo for trying to climb up an elephants nose.


----------



## Goblin

Thinks Super Bowl is something Superman does


----------



## scareme

^Had to repeat kindergarten three times.


----------



## Goblin

Lost her chicken farm because she planted the chicks too deep


----------



## Hairazor

Lost his chicken farm because he over watered and drowned them


----------



## Goblin

Her next chicks didn't survive the branding!


----------



## Hairazor

Has a branding iron that makes a brand that looks like his Avatar


----------



## Goblin

Pecked to pieces when she tried to give her chickens a bath!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

^ Best man at my wedding.


----------



## Hairazor

Gave the best man dirty looks for flirting with all the brides maids


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a collection of ugly dresses worn by bridesmaids up for sale on eBay


----------



## Goblin

Went to school with the Wicked Witch of the West


----------



## Evil Andrew

^ has a pair of ruby combat boots


----------



## Hairazor

Has the matching Ruby helmut


----------



## scareme

Flies on a broomstick.


----------



## Hairazor

Crashed her broom because she was playing fun and games on Haunt Forum while flying


----------



## scareme

Needed a second suitcase to carry all the beads she earned in New Orleans


----------



## Goblin

Her broomstick race with Hairazor ended in a dead heat when they accidently flew
through a sprinkler and both of them melted!


----------



## Hairazor

Caught our meltings ^ and bottled to sell as safe flying spells


----------



## Goblin

Throws fireballs at passing cars


----------



## Hairazor

Drives around with a mannequin dressed like a Yeti in the front passenger seat


----------



## Goblin

Let's a mannequin drive her car


----------



## Hairazor

Says he will only ride with me if he can sit in front with the mannequin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^drives with three mannequins so she can use the HOV lanes


----------



## Goblin

Best friend is a mannequin


----------



## Hairazor

Has advertised on EHarmony to find a suitable mate for his mannequin


----------



## Goblin

Gives parties for mannequins


----------



## Hairazor

Conducts a "Best Dressed" gala for mannequins


----------



## Goblin

Still trying to figure out why her mannequin singing group failed


----------



## Hairazor

Plays the kazoo with his nose


----------



## Goblin

Likes marching songs for a kazoo


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

Enjoys hand cleaning "nose kazoos".


----------



## Goblin

Plays an excellent nose kazoo


----------



## Hairazor

Promotes boxing matches between kangaroos


----------



## Goblin

Bets on the kangaroo boxing matches


----------



## Hairazor

Has a business where he uses kangaroo's pouches for mail courier services


----------



## Goblin

Sends mail by turtle express


----------



## Hairazor

Sends email by Morse Code


----------



## Goblin

Is still trying to patent her firefly powered flshlight


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a collection of mayflies and June bugs, and is still hunting for the elusive July beetle


----------



## Goblin

Speaks fluent Japenese..........beetle


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has beetling brows


----------



## Hairazor

Uses pliers to shape her brows


----------



## Goblin

Paints her's on


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a morbid fear of question marks and the letter Q


----------



## Goblin

Quietly questions quaint quiet Quakers in Quebec


----------



## Hairazor

Uses a rake to shovel snow


----------



## Goblin

Tries to shovel rain


----------



## Hairazor

Saves his toast crumbs till he has enough to make his own sandpaper


----------



## Goblin

Thinks her shadow is talking about her behind her back


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks he can lock his shadow in the closet so it won't follow him


----------



## Goblin

lists her shadow as next of kin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was arrested for rotating tires from his neighbor's car to his car


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to get Goblin's mug shot to use as a deterrent to pesky door to door salesmen


----------



## Goblin

Moonlights as a door-to-door door saleswoman


----------



## Hairazor

Has a flourishing business selling inserts for keyholes so people can't peek in through the keyhole


----------



## Goblin

Sells keyholes for invisible doors


----------



## Hairazor

Sneaks across the street in the middle of the night and puts a sign on the neighbors door that says "You have won a prize. To claim it" with the rest of the sign torn off


----------



## Goblin

Can't find the rest of the sign!


----------



## Hairazor

Went for an interview as a radio announcer and answered all their questions with sign language


----------



## Goblin

Thinks a Disc Jockey is a radio announcer that rides a horse


----------



## RoxyBlue

^looks gift horses in the mouth


----------



## Goblin

Still hasn't gotten over having to shoot her stick horse!


----------



## Hairazor

Put a one way vent in his chimney so Santa couldn't get back out


----------



## Goblin

Asked Santa "Where do you see three Ho's?"


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to eat the coal Santa left him thinking it was licorice


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Santa's personal hairdresser


----------



## Goblin

Moved to the North Pole so she could be near Santa


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to sell lawnmowers to Santa's Elves


----------



## Goblin

Bottles ice water for Esimoes


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to roller skate at an ice rink


----------



## Goblin

Tried to roller skate to Europe


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps his heart in a box under the bed


----------



## Hairazor

Sneaked into Goblin's abode and switched the box with his heart with a jack in the box


----------



## Goblin

Wants a Charlie in the Box from the Island of Misfit Toys


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Secretly wishes he was an ogre, and not a goblin.


----------



## Goblin

Secretly wishes he was the Goblin!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Was a court jester in a former life.


----------



## Goblin

Was a June Bug


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Had a crush on Phyllis Diller.


----------



## Hairazor

Was Ms. Diller's hair stylist and wardrobe consultant


----------



## Goblin

Hollers "Beam me up Scotty" when the law pulls her over!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^has an autographed collection of David Hasselhoff pictures.


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to pop out of cakes at retirement parties


----------



## Goblin

Likes to pop out of cakes at retirement parties...........dressed like the Grim Reaper!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^second cousin to Papa Smurf


----------



## Goblin

Is Smurfette's mother and it makes her blue sometimes!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Chases and occasionally bites the mailman.


----------



## Hairazor

Trips the mailman to make it easier for Goblin to bite him


----------



## Goblin

Wants to call herself Howling Mad Hairazor!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Was once known as that crazy crop duster.


----------



## Goblin

Worries about his dusty crops!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Ate a jar of pickled eggs....in under two minutes!!


----------



## Hairazor

Throws pickled eggs at walls to watch them explode


----------



## Goblin

Was voted most likely to fall overboard!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Fell overboard on solid ground.


----------



## Goblin

Fell out of an airplane


----------



## Hairazor

Fell out of a submerged submarine


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Played the tin can in the marching band.


----------



## Goblin

Started a kazoo polka rock band


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^danced the polka at my concerts


----------



## RoxyBlue

^played the slide whistle solo at the concert


----------



## Goblin

Played "They're coming to take me away today" on the juice harp!


----------



## Hairazor

Got taken away today


----------



## Goblin

Loves her shirt with the sleeves in the back!


----------



## Hairazor

Holds a cookie just inches from my mouth while I'm in my "favorite" shirt but pulls it away every time I try to take a bite


----------



## Goblin

Wanna a cookie Hairazor?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

^Bakes cookies with laxatives as the "secret ingredient".


----------



## Hairazor

Locks the door to the bathroom and throws away the key after serving ^ those cookies to everyone but himself


----------



## Goblin

Has a sign on the front door "Burglars Welcome!"


----------



## Hairazor

Braids his eyebrows


----------



## Goblin

Changed her name to Yukon Cornelius


----------



## Hairazor

Has a yearning to be Superman's sidekick so is practicing jumping over tall objects


----------



## Goblin

Wants to be Tarzan's sidekick but hates bananas


----------



## Hairazor

Ran away to join the Circus but they wouldn't keep him


----------



## Goblin

Was kidnapped by gypsies as a child, The police rescued her, but her parents
didn't want her back. So the police took her back to the gypsies, but they didn't 
didn't want her back either. So the police left her in the woods and hoped the
bears would raise her! After a week with Hairazor the bears attacked the gypsies!


----------



## Hairazor

I told you all that in confidence


----------



## Goblin

Well the bear's were going public with it anyway!


----------



## Spooky1

Goes bare in public.


----------



## Goblin

I've never been with a bear in public!


----------



## Hairazor

Has taught his dog to dig and fetch in the local cemetery


----------



## Goblin

Her dog chases cars and buries them in the backyard


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is dogged by the feeling that bears are spying on him


----------



## Goblin

Thinks her shadow is trying to kill her!


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Runs away from his shadow every time he steps outside


----------



## Goblin

Had a falling out with his shadow and ordered it out of the house!


----------



## Hairazor

Has a home for wayward shadows


----------



## RoxyBlue

^advised Goblin to wear green eyeshadow


----------



## Goblin

Is one of the judges on Dancing with the deceased stars


----------



## Hairazor

Does clean up of fallen body parts after the above


----------



## Goblin

Was voted in high school "Most likely to blow herself up!"


----------



## Hairazor

Hides in school lockers and jumps out to scare unwary students


----------



## Goblin

Lives in her old high school locker


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is actually a large scorpion disguised as a human


----------



## Goblin

Eats Scooby snacks between meals


----------



## Hairazor

Passes out individually wrapped (to look like candy) chocolate exlax to adults who Trick or Treat with their children


----------



## Goblin

Came back for seconds


----------



## Hairazor

Locked the door to the bathroom


----------



## Goblin

Everything came out okay in the end!


----------



## Hairazor

Got upset when the barber said he was going to use a rattail comb, thought it had the real tail from a rat


----------



## Goblin

Is afraid of the 6 foot rat in the basement!


----------



## Hairazor

Uses a chicken claw on a key chain to pick his teeth


----------



## Goblin

Likes chicken claw stew


----------



## Hairazor

^ will only eat it if I also add cow hoof


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps a herd of cows in the bathroom


----------



## Goblin

Wants to have a barbecue in Hairazor's bathroom


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks he can build a fire for said BBQ in my bathtub


----------



## Goblin

Supplied the firewood


----------



## Hairazor

Built the fire so huge it burned a hole in my ceiling


----------



## Goblin

Came in first place in the potato peeling contest


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks covering his eyes with potato peels will get rid of the crow's feet


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks the eyes in potatoes are looking back at her


----------



## Goblin

Looks for Mr. Potato Head's home on her map of the star's homes


----------



## Hairazor

Makes a mighty tasty Mr. Potato Head salad


----------



## Goblin

Wanted to be a pallbearer at Mr. Potato Head's funeral but went with French fries instead


----------



## Hairazor

Uses French Fries to play Jenga


----------



## Goblin

Thinks potato sticks is a martial arts vegetable weapon


----------



## Hairazor

Uses shoestring potatoes as chopsticks


----------



## Goblin

Can play chopsticks on the kazoo


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks pill bugs are medicinal


----------



## Goblin

Is the first ten names on Santa's naughty list


----------



## Hairazor

Thought the coal in his stocking was licorice and ate it


----------



## Goblin

Thought the licorice in her stocking was coal and tried to burn it


----------



## Hairazor

^ Barefoot grape stomping champ


----------



## Goblin

When was the last you saw a barefoot grape? 

Is the clogging champion of Finland!


----------



## Hairazor

Tries to count the stars at night but falls asleep before he finishes so has to start anew the next night


----------



## Goblin

Actually there are 8,796,342,687, 546. 02 stars in the night sky 


Her ancestor was the one who told the Captain of the Titanic "Let's go over there and look at the iceberg!"


----------



## Hairazor

Wanted me to chip off ice from the ^ burg to make a cold compress for his hangover


----------



## Goblin

Gets sea sick in the bath tub


----------



## Hairazor

Always wears snorkel and fins in his tub


----------



## Goblin

Tries to fly a kite indoors using electric fans!


----------



## Hairazor

Was last seen at midnight in the graveyard with a shovel


----------



## Goblin

I was looking for spare parts

Took lessons from the Wicked Witch of the West


----------



## Hairazor

Claimed Dibs on the Wicked Witch of the West's sister's legs after the house landed on her


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Claims to be allergic to flying monkeys.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^dated the Tin Man in high school


----------



## Hairazor

"Borrowed" the Tin Man's funnel hat to put gas in her car tank


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Used the Wicked Witch's broom to sweep the porch.


----------



## Hairazor

Used said broom ^ as kindling to start a bonfire to burn a witch at the stake


----------



## Goblin

Thought the witch was burned like her steak!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^claimed he fought the Cowardly Lion for possession of the burnt steak


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to use the Cowardly Lion's tail to wipe up spills


----------



## Goblin

Thought the Tin Man was a Star Wars robot!


----------



## Hairazor

Thought Star Wars was a show where celebrities fought it out with each other


----------



## RoxyBlue

^starred in her own action/adventure movie


----------



## Goblin

Stole bricks from Yellow Brick Road thinking they were gold!


----------



## Hairazor

Is still chasing the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow


----------



## Goblin

Just wants the pot!


----------



## Hairazor

Speaking of the pot, ^ thinks you can smoke it


----------



## Goblin

Likes to take selfies of herself while she's driving..........got great shots of the accident!


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to put eyeballs in the ice cubes and toast friends with "Here's looking at you"


----------



## Goblin

"Here's looking at you, kid!"


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks I'm a kid


----------



## Goblin

Is secretly the infamous Polka ghost!


----------



## Hairazor

Loves the jolt he gets when he takes his toast out of the toaster with a fork


----------



## Goblin

Likes to stick the fork in the toaster for fun


----------



## Hairazor

Has blown up more microwaves by heating up a can of beans without taking them out the can


----------



## Goblin

Is a valued customer at ACME second only to Wiley Coyote!


----------



## Hairazor

Collects anvils


----------



## Goblin

Collects lint


----------



## Hairazor

And worst of all ^ collects taxes


----------



## Goblin

tries to pay her taxes with pretty stones!


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks the lint trap on his dryer is a portal to another world


----------



## Goblin

Uses the Harry Putter when she plays golf at Hogwarts!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole the golden snitch


----------



## Goblin

Taught Prop Building 101 at Hogwarts


----------



## Hairazor

Handed out Chocolate Frog candy using real frogs covered in chocolate


----------



## RoxyBlue

^used to be a boggart but wasn't scary enough


----------



## Goblin

Applied for the position of Wicked Witch of the SouthEast


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to wear ruby red slippers


----------



## Goblin

Borrows my ruby red slippers on weekends


----------



## Hairazor

Wants his hair to match the ^ slippers


----------



## Goblin

Wears ruby red combat boots


----------



## RoxyBlue

^goes joy riding in shopping carts in the grocery store parking lot


----------



## Hairazor

Is the person in charge of making sure one wheel on each cart is wonky


----------



## Goblin

Had a grocery cart demolition derby at her local grocery


----------



## Hairazor

Gets lunch meat from the cooler at his local grocery and takes it to the Deli counter and asks them to make a sandwich for him


----------



## Goblin

Likes to drive backwards while blindfolded


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to tell lies about me


----------



## Goblin

Throws canned goods at passing cars!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^invented the Canned Goods Torpedo Launcher


----------



## Goblin

Uses it to shoot canned goods to homeless people


----------



## Hairazor

Pretends he's homeless so he can get some of ^ those canned goods


----------



## Goblin

Likes to decorate a turkey with strings of lights for Thanksgiving


----------



## Hairazor

Loves my turkey because he says the lights add a de"light"ful crunch


----------



## Goblin

Puts more lights on it and calls it Extra Crunchy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has no teeth


----------



## Goblin

Put running lights on her broom


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a hearse


----------



## Goblin

Likes to borrow my hearse for long trips


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never puts gas in the tank before lending out his hearse


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps looking for where to hitch up the horses for the hearse


----------



## Goblin

Put the horses out to pasture


----------



## RoxyBlue

^believes himself to be a horse whisperer


----------



## Goblin

Is a hoarse whisperer!


----------



## Hairazor

Told her to gargle with horse liniment to clear up that hoarse throat


----------



## Goblin

Gave her the horse liniment


----------



## Hairazor

Got a new bat and ball for his Birthday, which is right around the corner, has to keep the bat on a leash or it keeps flying away, can't figure out what the ball is for.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole Goblin's belfry so he couldn't put his bat in it.


----------



## Goblin

Secret identity is BatsGirl


----------



## Hairazor

Can't tell the difference between his whiskers and his shredded wheat when having breakfast


----------



## Goblin

Likes to mix shredded wheat and spaghetti o's together


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to hang out at the gate to a cemetery and ask people if they have a coffin they can spare


----------



## Goblin

Hijacks the hearse and casket


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks a grave digger is someone who never laughs when he's spading up his garden


----------



## Goblin

Thinks a flower bed is where flowers sleep


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks a rain shower is a shower you take in your yard when it rains


----------



## Goblin

Thinks a toad stool is what frogs sit on in a bar


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks a Jack-in-the-pulpit is a Minister named Jack preparing to preach


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks a mushroom is a reserved area in a restaurant where people eat oatmeal


----------



## Goblin

Ran away from home as a kid to join a flea circus


----------



## Hairazor

Joined the Navy because he thought their motto was "Join the Navy, Flea the World"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^started her career as a nit nurse


----------



## Goblin

Asks police at the scene of an accident "Can I have that?"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to go the wrong way on one way streets and, when stopped, claims "But I was only going one way!".


----------



## Goblin

Was the Fourth Stooge


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the original Fifth Wheel


----------



## Goblin

Still uses training wheels when bike riding


----------



## Hairazor

Loosened her training wheels


----------



## RoxyBlue

^gave him the wrench


----------



## Goblin

Tried to pop a wheelie on training wheels


----------



## Hairazor

Put a tire puncturing stop stick in her path


----------



## Goblin

Likes to test drive caskets


----------



## Hairazor

Digs up caskets and tries to sell them on eBay as slightly used


----------



## RoxyBlue

^asked Goblin to save the bodies for her so she could sell them to medical students


----------



## Goblin

Sells crash dummies to medical students


----------



## RoxyBlue

^puts whoopee cushions in the crash dummies' car so it makes a rude sound when they hit the wall


----------



## Goblin

Organized crash dummy races


----------



## Hairazor

Kept putting sugar in the gas tanks at those ^ races


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a secret hideaway in the Poconos


----------



## Goblin

Rents Hairazor's Hideaway on weekends


----------



## RoxyBlue

^works as a concierge at Hairazor's Hideaway


----------



## Goblin

Tried to raise a six foot turkey for Thanksgiving


----------



## Hairazor

Put "dibs" on a drumstick from Roxy's ^ turkey


----------



## Goblin

Suspected her shadow of being a terrorist and turned it in


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to get it ^ to come over to the Dark Side with him


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Luke Skywalker's mother


----------



## Goblin

Uses the force to open jars


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is the droid everyone was looking for


----------



## Goblin

Changed her name to Obe Wan Kanobe


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to give Chewbacca a perm


----------



## Goblin

Calls her car The Millenium Falcon 2


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives with 12 ewoks


----------



## Goblin

Dresses like a storm trooper to scare the neighbors


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Luke Skywalker's second cousin once removed


----------



## Hairazor

Is still trying to duplicate the Carrie Fisher Star Wars hairdo


----------



## Goblin

Sells old flashlights to Jedi's claiming they're light sabers


----------



## RoxyBlue

...went joy riding in the Millennium Falcon


----------



## Hairazor

Thought it ^ was a bird and tried to feed it breadcrumbs


----------



## Goblin

The birds ate the breadcrumbs and she can't find her way back to her computor


----------



## Hairazor

Has a computer so old it is carved out of rock


----------



## RoxyBlue

^invented fire


----------



## Goblin

Invented the wheel


----------



## RoxyBlue

^older than God


----------



## Hairazor

Is selling round trip tickets to Heaven


----------



## Goblin

Thought Old Yeler should have come back as a zombie dog!


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks that ^ would be a good plot for a movie


----------



## Goblin

Sings "We are Santa's Elves" at work.


----------



## Hairazor

Is always a beat ahead of everyone else when singing carols and tells them they need to keep up


----------



## Goblin

Stole Abby Normal's brain


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps asking the doctor for a sedagive


----------



## Hairazor

Wants alunimum foil for her frost after her pernament


----------



## Goblin

Wants a permanent frost after her aluminum's foiled


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plotted to take over Christmas but was foiled by Frosty the Snowman


----------



## Goblin

Ran out of nogs for her homemade eggnog


----------



## RoxyBlue

^got a bump on his noggin when angry hens attacked him for stealing their eggs


----------



## Goblin

Buys glasses for things that go bump in the night


----------



## RoxyBlue

^can't find his glasses after he puts them on top of his head


----------



## Goblin

The Idol of millions...........Sam and Ida Millions!


----------



## Zurgh

▲ devoured Sam & Ida.


----------



## Goblin

Was a frequent dinner guest at the Donners.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Hannibal Lector's personal valet and chef


----------



## Hairazor

^ Is a direct supplier of Fava Beans


----------



## Goblin

Has a split personality........but it's mad and won't speak to her!


----------



## Hairazor

Saves his nail clippings to use as confetti on special occasions


----------



## Goblin

Thinks confetti is an Italian breakfast food


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks shredded wheat is made from old beards


----------



## RoxyBlue

^supplies shredded wheat manufacturers with hair clippings from her shop floor


----------



## Goblin

Loves Hairazor's shredded wheat


----------



## Hairazor

Was told he had two left feet and has been trying to cram his right foot into a left shoe ever since


----------



## RoxyBlue

^cuts hair with a weed whacker because it's so much faster


----------



## Goblin

Shaves her legs with a bush axe


----------



## Hairazor

Picks his teeth with a wide tooth comb


----------



## RoxyBlue

^combs her hair with a garden rake


----------



## Goblin

Trims her hair with a hedge trimmer.


----------



## Hairazor

Picks all the raisins out of his raisin sour cream pie and tells everyone they are bugs


----------



## Goblin

Likes bugs in her raisin sour cream pie


----------



## RoxyBlue

^makes a highly intoxicating brew out of sour raisins


----------



## Goblin

Bought a case


----------



## RoxyBlue

^overcharged me for it


----------



## Goblin

Shared it with her friends and family


----------



## Hairazor

Said to Roxy, "Oh, a little snow, how nice, enjoy!"


----------



## Goblin

Said to Roxy
"This stuff's not magical!!"


----------



## Hairazor

Bought a magic wand at his local Magic Store but couldn't make it work when he got home because he forgot the password


----------



## Zurgh

▲ is secretly a Pro Wrestler and member of a top secret earth defense force comprised mostly of alien witches, who's biggest dream is to bake the largest batch of lasagna this side of the milky way.


----------



## Goblin

Is a magician golfer and calls himself Harry Putter


----------



## Hairazor

Fills all the cup holes at the golf course with sand from the sand trap


----------



## Goblin

Takes 376 swings to hit the ball!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hosts a weekly therapy session for swingers who have a morbid fear of golfers


----------



## Goblin

Thought Tarzan was a real swinger!


----------



## Hairazor

Greased Tarzan's grape vine


----------



## Goblin

Has a full size totem pole in her living room


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to light a fire in front of my totem, to honor it, and burned my house down


----------



## Goblin

Has insurance on her house with Mutual of Frank


----------



## Hairazor

Hibernates in the winter


----------



## Goblin

Flys south for the winter till her arms get tired!


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to shoot me down when I flew over his house


----------



## Goblin

Tried to make a musical out pf The Carpenter's Handbook!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Doesn't know a hammer from a screwdriver


----------



## Goblin

Tries to remove screws with vodka and organge juice!


----------



## Hairazor

Dissolves nails in his coke to get more iron intake


----------



## Goblin

Has so much iron in her blood she attracts magnets


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has lead feet


----------



## Goblin

Was the navigator on the Titanic...............


----------



## Hairazor

Blamed the sinking ^ on an iceberg when really it was because he pulled the plug in the bottom of the ship


----------



## Goblin

told the Captain "I've never seen an iceberg up close before"........Then grabbed the wheel


----------



## RoxyBlue

^ran around the deck shouting "batten down the hatches" only because he heard it in a movie once


----------



## Goblin

Yelled "Abandon ship" as it was leaving the dock!


----------



## Hairazor

Drank the champagne and tried to christen the ship with a bottle of beer


----------



## Goblin

Drank the beer and tried to Christian with alka selzer bottle


----------



## RoxyBlue

^asked "What's this for?" as he pulled out the stopper on the bottom of the ship


----------



## Goblin

Tried to store a snowman in her freezer


----------



## Hairazor

Put a jacket on the snowman ^ so it wouldn't be cold


----------



## Goblin

Thinks an academy award should be name Harold instead of Oscar


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was an extra in a Harold and Kumar movie


----------



## Goblin

Thought Gone with the wind was a tornado movie


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks a tempest in a teapot is how tornados start


----------



## Goblin

Wants to book the next tornado to Oz


----------



## Hairazor

Told me that would be the fastest way to get there


----------



## Goblin

Wants to be a tap dancing pallbearer


----------



## Hairazor

Threw marbles on the path so the pallbearers would fall down and filming it for AFV


----------



## Goblin

Wants a copy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to clone himself by using a 3D photocopier


----------



## Goblin

Worked the photocopier


----------



## Hairazor

Wants to grow a pumpkin big enough to live in


----------



## Goblin

Wears a homemade pumpkin hat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses pumpkin seeds as buttons


----------



## Goblin

Took the haywagon for a joyride


----------



## Hairazor

Has a tattoo of a mole on his face


----------



## Goblin

Drove the getaway car.........right into the lake


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a hermit crab for a roommate


----------



## Goblin

Named her hermit crab Hermie


----------



## Hairazor

Wanted to use the Hermit crab's shell use as an idea for his next house


----------



## RoxyBlue

^designs elaborate hairstyles that include hermit crabs as an accent piece.


----------



## Goblin

Designs wigs for Hermit Crabs


----------



## Hairazor

Entered his Hermit crab in a race but it just kept going sideways


----------



## Goblin

Is teaching her hermit crab to tap dance! Ever try to find 6 tiny tap shoes?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells shoes for hermit crabs


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks Horseshoe crabs need little horse shoes on their feet


----------



## Goblin

Thinks horseshoe crabs are lucky when they're hung upside down


----------



## Hairazor

Thought he could teach a soft shell crab the ol' soft shoe


----------



## Goblin

Commerated the anniversary of the Titanic sinking by crashing her
rowboat into an iceberg


----------



## Hairazor

Wouldn't pull people out of the water because he wanted to see how blue the people in the water would turn


----------



## Goblin

Thought they were all giant smurfs!


----------



## Hairazor

Thought you could only feed a Smurf blue food


----------



## Goblin

Dyed al her food blue


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has an extensive collection of blue feather boas


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to count them ^ all and got lost after she ran out of fingers and toes


----------



## Goblin

Is the official hairdresser of the Peanuts gang


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks I spit and polish bald men's heads


----------



## Goblin

Yells "Fresh Fish" whenever she visits the Aquarium


----------



## RoxyBlue

^asked if he could fish for compliments at the aquarium


----------



## Monk

^ refers to the bathroom as an aquarium


----------



## Goblin

Keeps fish in his bathtub


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks it is a dandy place to go fishing


----------



## Goblin

Likes to scuba dive in the bathtub


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has 17 rubber duckies for bath time


----------



## Goblin

Likes to go rubber duck hunting in the fall


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hunts rubber duckies with a bazooka


----------



## Hairazor

Roasts rubber duckies on a spit and feeds them to rubber snakes


----------



## Goblin

Thought they were rubber snakes till they started moving


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to get Medusa to give him one of the snakes from her head for a pet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is related to Medusa by marriage


----------



## Goblin

Went to school with Medusa


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was Medusa's first husband before she got into that snaky hair craze


----------



## Goblin

Told Medusa "You'll look good in snakes!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^snake wrangler for the local circus


----------



## Hairazor

^Snake charmer


----------



## Goblin

Plays Snakes and ladders will real snakes


----------



## Hairazor

Plays Snakes and Ladders with his eyes closed because he is afraid of snakes


----------



## Goblin

Thinks worms are baby snakes


----------



## Hairazor

Uses worms in place of spaghetti noodles


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is starting to think that's actually a good idea


----------



## Goblin

Loves Hairazor's worm noodle spaghetti..........Mmmmmm TASTY!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to order worm soup at a McDonald's drive-through window


----------



## Hairazor

Bought some of that soup and balanced it between her bare knees. When she pulled out quickly it spilled and burned her knees. She sued McDonald's for all the worms she can eat for life


----------



## Goblin

Thought they were French fries till they started moving!


----------



## Hairazor

Likes his French Fries dipped in horseradish


----------



## RoxyBlue

^mixes horseradish and hot sauce into the hair conditioner for clients who stiff her on a tip


----------



## Hairazor

Ohhhh ^ new idea

Sniffs all my customers hair to see who has stiffed me


----------



## Goblin

Can't figure out why all her customers are stiff!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^put starch in the customers' underwear


----------



## Goblin

Has a crush on Jethro Bodine


----------



## Hairazor

Always throws plug nickels in the wishing well and wonders why his wishes don't come true


----------



## Goblin

Tries to teach hamsters to dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a lemur ranch


----------



## Hairazor

Banned for leading the Lemmings to the cliff edge and yelling "JUMP!"


----------



## Goblin

First she mistakes this for the banning game and then wanting the recipe for Lemmng Meranigue Pie!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^actually has a recipe for Lemming Meringue Pie


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to leave the fur on the Lemmings when she uses them in recipies


----------



## Goblin

Said the recipe is a real lemming!


----------



## Hairazor

Sprays dandelions with "weed be gone", then makes dandelion wine for the neighbors who give him grief


----------



## Goblin

Dandelion wine anyone?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^decided to switch to elderberry wine because it masks the taste of weed poison better


----------



## Goblin

Likes her weed poison on the rocks


----------



## Hairazor

Uses a weed wacker to trim his hair


----------



## Goblin

Likes to sing "Toot Toot Tootsie goodbye" everytime she's eating tootsie rolls!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears matching hats and bowties on alternating Sundays


----------



## Goblin

Likes to dress as the Tinman now and then


----------



## Hairazor

Put water in the Tinman's oil can


----------



## Goblin

Made an armor out of tin cans


----------



## Hairazor

Made a bonfire out of the Scarecrow


----------



## Goblin

Roasted weinies in the scarecrow bonfire


----------



## Hairazor

Brought the marshmallows


----------



## Goblin

Spilled all the charcoil


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to build a house out of charcoal briquettes but it burned down when he lit a match at night to see his progress so far


----------



## Goblin

Is teaching the wicked witch of the west to tap dance


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps his heart in a wooden chest


----------



## Goblin

What heart?


----------



## Hairazor

Left his heart in San Francisco, literally


----------



## Goblin

Accidently got her toe stuck in her ear!


----------



## Hairazor

Wishes he was that ^ limber


----------



## Spooky1

^ Is the Limbo champion of Iowa.


----------



## Goblin

Is secretly Captain Limbo, part time crimefighter and dancer


----------



## Hairazor

Yells "Jump" when he sees someone leaning out an open window


----------



## Goblin

Likes to keep Mexican jumping beans as pets


----------



## Hairazor

Gets frustrated because he can't teach them ^ to dance in unison


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks you need jumping beans to make a tossed salad


----------



## Goblin

Thinks you need tin cans to do the can can


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks he can dodge raindrops if he can run fast enough


----------



## Goblin

Still tries to walk in between the raindrops


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks when he sees lightening flashes it is Aliens trying to locate his whereabouts


----------



## Goblin

Says "It didn't hurt me to be struck by lightning the second time!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^threw several lightning bolts at Hairazor's house


----------



## Goblin

Carrys a lightning rod for protection from lightning strikes!


----------



## Hairazor

Has a lightening rod on the top of his umbrella


----------



## Grimplestiltskin

Hairazor isnt clean cut..actually wears a bald cap.


----------



## Goblin

Hands out canned goods on Halloween


----------



## Hairazor

Hands out can openers


----------



## Goblin

Hands out plastic fruit


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to eat the fruit on Carmen Miranda's hat


----------



## Goblin

Likes to dress up as Carmen Miranda for funerals


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

^steals the jewelry from corpses at funerals...and the funeral attendees.


----------



## Goblin

Did you say I stold the jewelry and the funeral attendees?


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Is listed as an endangered species.


----------



## Spooky1

^Traveled back in time to build an arc.


----------



## Goblin

Drilled holes in the bottom


----------



## Hairazor

Filled the holes with Marshmallows


----------



## Goblin

Claimed they were holy marsmallows


----------



## Hairazor

Started a fire on the Arc when he tried to toast the marshmallows where they were


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Keeps blaming Goblin for the fire she started and forgot to bring the gram crackers.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ made the whole thing up for the National Gossip Rag


----------



## Goblin

Thinks a gossip rag is a talking wash cloth


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to sell a network on a show about talking wash clothes and the messes they have cleaned


----------



## Goblin

Wants to star in it!


----------



## Hairazor

Offers to supply all the messes


----------



## Goblin

Is the Mistress of Messes


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wanted a midnight snack but got lost trying to find his way to the kitchen


----------



## Goblin

Got frost bite taking something out of the freezer


----------



## Zurgh

▲ claims the yams told him to do it.


----------



## Goblin

Talks to yams all the time


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Thinks the yams are out to get him. May be right.


----------



## Hairazor

Told Santa to put people who eat yams on the Naughty List


----------



## Goblin

Is the first ten names on the naughty list!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^bribed Santa so he would put Hairazor on the naughty list 10 times


----------



## Zurgh

▲ need Santa's unaltered naughty list to hire agents for her world domination schemes.


----------



## Goblin

Is the next ten names after Hairazor!


----------



## Hairazor

^ Can only count to 1


----------



## Goblin

Can only count backwards in latin


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was born when Latin was the most commonly spoken language


----------



## Goblin

Likes to sing rock and roll tunes in the shower in latin


----------



## Hairazor

Put hair remover in the ^ shampoo


----------



## Goblin

Put green hair dye in it too


----------



## Hairazor

Flushes the toilet when anyone is taking a shower


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a house built out of PVC pie and duct tape


----------



## Goblin

Asked the Wizard for cash instead!


----------



## Hairazor

In spite of Roger Miller's warning, tried to roller skate in a buffalo herd


----------



## Zurgh

▲ sells sea slugs by the sea shore to salivating sea lions swimming south.


----------



## Goblin

Had a funeral at sea and all the pallbearers drowned


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to sit real still in the Halloween prop section in his local Kmart and jump out at unsuspecting shoppers


----------



## Goblin

Likes to wear a grim reaper costume when she visits the old folks home


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to put a note on people's backs that says "kick me"


----------



## Goblin

(Yes I did One guy said I couldn't do it to him.......so I did.....and he
got kicked!)

Likes to throw moth balls in the air and holler "It's hailing everybody!"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has no sense of direction when driving down a one way street


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to drives down one way streets backward


----------



## Goblin

Likes to drives down one way streets backward blindfolded!


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to put tacks in the road and offer to fix flat tires for a fee


----------



## Goblin

Couldn't pay the flat tire fee


----------



## Hairazor

Thought if he wore boat shoes he could walk on water


----------



## Goblin

Opened an all night funeral parlor


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to take naps in empty coffins at funerals


----------



## Goblin

Likes to tap dance on coffins at funerals!


----------



## Hairazor

Plays the spoons to my tapping


----------



## RoxyBlue

^released a large black snake in Goblin's bathroom


----------



## Spooky1

^Rents snakes for a reasonable fee.


----------



## Goblin

Took lessons to be a snake charmer but he lost his flute!


----------



## Hairazor

Uhummm, "borrowed" Spooky1's flute to try to charm the snakes out of his house


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Hairrazor is actually just a group of monkeys at PC computers, who ended up here after failing at typing Shakespeare.


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks Shakespeare is a flavor of gum


----------



## RoxyBlue

(LOL)

^had special holsters made for her scissors and hairdryer because she wanted to look groovy


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to rob the local craft store with a glue gun


----------



## Goblin

Her glue gun misfired spraying her with glue in a glitter factory!


----------



## Hairazor

Released the flying monkeys into above mentioned gluey glittery mess


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tossed a few bats into the glittery mess so it would look more like Halloween


----------



## Goblin

Has a whole bunch of glittery bats for Halloween


----------



## Hairazor

Has a little harness so he can walk/fly his bat


----------



## Goblin

Was a grounded bat in a past life


----------



## Zurgh

▲ Uses ground bat in all of his recipes.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^refuses to eat ground bat unless a little tarragon is added to the recipe


----------



## Hairazor

Has a splendid recipe for Buffalo Bat Wings


----------



## RoxyBlue

^always shows up unexpectedly at my house when I'm cooking buffalo bat wings


----------



## Zurgh

▲ uses only the choicest, lab-fresh mutant buffalo-bat-antelope (baffleope) chimera wings in her recipe.


----------



## Goblin

Likes to eat baked bat wings in gravy!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sops up the bat wing gravy with a biscuit


----------



## Goblin

Likes to bake bat biscuits in the batcave!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^actually lives with bats in a cave


----------



## Hairazor

Picks her teeth with bat bones


----------



## Goblin

Jumped off the roof with homemade bat wings!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^drained all the water out of the pool Hairazor was aiming for when she jumped off the roof


----------



## Hairazor

Filled it with jello for a softer landing


----------



## Goblin

Thinks everything goes better with Jello!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^filled his water bed with Jello


----------



## Goblin

Filled her's with tapioca pudding


----------



## Hairazor

Has a swimming pool filled with flotsam and jetsam


----------



## Goblin

Thinks a large mud puddle is a swimming pool!


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to dangle his participles


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to split infinitives


----------



## Goblin

Started the imfamous chicken/turkey war of 2011


----------



## Hairazor

Took advantage of above war to make enough chicken/turkey pot pies to fill his freezer


----------



## Goblin

Likes to dress up as a giant potato!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives inside a carved out rutabaga


----------



## Hairazor

Has a bad infestation of Keebler Elves in a tree in her yard


----------



## Goblin

Got an axe and made the Kiebler elves homeless!


----------



## Hairazor

Sent the homeless Keebler Elves to the North Pole where a territorial war broke out between them and Santa's Elves


----------



## RoxyBlue

^drummer girl and flag bearer for Santa's elves


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to bowl with elves, using the elves as the pins


----------



## Goblin

Likes to juggle bowling balls


----------



## RoxyBlue

^puts glue in the finger holes in bowling balls when no one is looking


----------



## Goblin

Bowls overhand


----------



## Hairazor

Stands at the end of the alley and tries to hit the bowling ball with a golf club as it comes toward him


----------



## Goblin

Likes to dress up as a reindeer in December


----------



## Hairazor

Substitutes the prunes in the Christmas fruit cake with cat hairballs


----------



## Goblin

Substituted a 20 mule team for Santa's reindeer


----------



## Hairazor

Painted Rudolph's nose black so Santa couldn't navigate


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Sits in the back of the sleigh and gives unwanted driving advice to Santa


----------



## Goblin

Sits in the back of the sleigh and puts her name on all the presents


----------



## Hairazor

Rigs Santa's GPS to go only to his house


----------



## RoxyBlue

^shot down Santa's sleigh over Goblin's house, then called 911 to report a random shooting


----------



## Hairazor

Asked the Grinch to play Santa for the local children's Christmas party


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ stays to the back of the room at said event taking shots of whiskey.


----------



## Goblin

Has had all his shots


----------



## Hairazor

Barks at the moon


----------



## Goblin

Barks at light bulbs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lights are on but no one is at home


----------



## Lord Homicide

^what she said.


----------



## Goblin

Steals nuts from squirrels


----------



## Lord Homicide

Escaped the nut house wearing an improvised loin cloth.


----------



## Hairazor

Lurks outside the nut house and sells over-priced clothes to escapees in loin clothes


----------



## Goblin

Jimmy cracks corn and she don't care!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^cracks prunes and doesn't care


----------



## Hairazor

Cries over spilled milk


----------



## Goblin

Has reindeer antlers on the hood of her car......No.......They're moose antlers!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Plays mailman up and down his street on a unicycle.


----------



## Goblin

Drives a tiny little clown car


----------



## RoxyBlue

^raises blue alligators in his bathtub


----------



## Hairazor

contributed to that ^ little hobby


----------



## RoxyBlue

^rides an ostrich to work to save on gas


----------



## Lord Homicide

Owns so many pairs of ostrich cowgirl boots that she's got one pair for each day of the year!


----------



## Hairazor

Offered to make a boot closet for Roxy's ostrich boots


----------



## RoxyBlue

^diverted Lord H to her house and demanded he build a hair dryer rack


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks a hair dryer rack is a medieval torture item


----------



## RoxyBlue

^threatens to put her clients on a rack if they refuse to tip her handsomely


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks that ^ is a little white lie, bwahahaha


----------



## Spooky1

^Makes toupees for a certain future president.


----------



## Hairazor

Provides the Orange spray tan for same ^


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spray tans everything orange indiscriminately.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns a snowball machine gun manufacturing facility


----------



## Night Watchman

^makes snowballs out of yellow snow.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Addicted to said snowballs.


----------



## Hairazor

Freezes the snowballs before a snowball fight


----------



## Lord Homicide

Loves to watch the carnage


----------



## Goblin

I'd rather cause it


----------



## RoxyBlue

^told a lie about himself


----------



## Goblin

I did?


----------



## Hairazor

Lies about his lies


----------



## Lord Homicide

Author of a best-selling autobiography - Lady of the Lies.


----------



## Hairazor

Figures prominently in the chapter ^ "Haunt Forum members who"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^went on a "Lady of the Lies" book signing tour in Romania last year


----------



## Goblin

was her tour guide


----------



## Lord Homicide

Was the last pick groupie for the tour.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^went on the tour but wanted to stop at every pub


----------



## Hairazor

Kept telling people at every stop that she wanted to check their necks for bite marks


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Yikes, her teeth matched the bite marks!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Offered to put a bite on the other side to make it look even


----------



## RoxyBlue

^uses false teeth to bite vampires


----------



## Hairazor

Uses false teeth instead of castanets


----------



## Goblin

is a snail inteerpeter


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wrote a book called "My Life Among the Snails"


----------



## Goblin

Has a pet snail name Essie Cargo


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Ha!)

^hates puns


----------



## Hairazor

Thought puns was a lisp of buns and said she would take 2, one for her and one for Spooky1


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a bakery called Punny Buns


----------



## Lord Homicide

Thinks she's so funny she gave herself the name Punny Bones.


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to license the name Punny Bones and let Roxy use it in exchange for baked goods


----------



## Lord Homicide

Said plan was proposed by ^


----------



## Goblin

Led the troops


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sold ersatz punny buns to the troops


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to convince the troops to come clean her house for free, said it would be good practice for cleaning up after their battles


----------



## RoxyBlue

^outbid me for troop house cleaning services


----------



## Goblin

Likes ro wear combat boots to church


----------



## Hairazor

Puts taps on the heels and toes of his combat boots


----------



## Goblin

gets lost in her closet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^challenges turtles to drag race


----------



## Hairazor

Has a business devoted to tipping upside down turtles back onto their feet


----------



## Goblin

Liks to tip turtles over


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks when people talk about "snail mail" it is mail sent strapped to the back of giant snails


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tells Goblin the check is in the snail mail whenever he asks for money


----------



## Goblin

Rides in a snail drawn carriage


----------



## Hairazor

Prefes his carriage to be made from pumpkin shells


----------



## Goblin

Uses 12 gauge pumpkin shells


----------



## RoxyBlue

^practices hitting the broad side of a barn door with 12 gauge pumpkin shells


----------



## Goblin

can't hit the side of a mountain with a cannon


----------



## Hairazor

Shoots pumpkins from his cannon


----------



## RoxyBlue

^catapulted rotten pumpkins at Goblin's house


----------



## Hairazor

Uses the broken pumpkin shells ^ to make Halloween props (uses the goo for pie of course)


----------



## Goblin

Likes to wear a pumpkin shell hat


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives inside a carved rutabaga


----------



## Goblin

Bakes pies in an old oak tee


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to set the tree on fire claiming it would make the pies cook faster


----------



## Goblin

Used the tree for firewood


----------



## Hairazor

Uses a frog gig to pick his teeth because you can pick more than one at a time


----------



## Goblin

likes to talk to frogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^claims to have the ability to speak to tadpoles in their native tomgue


----------



## Goblin

considers tadpoles a form of seafood


----------



## Hairazor

makes a delightful tadpole stirfry


----------



## RoxyBlue

^entered her tadpole casserole in a cooking contest


----------



## Goblin

Loves tadpole casserole with ketchup


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks ketchup is on of the major food groups


----------



## Goblin

Loves mustard sandwiches


----------



## RoxyBlue

^makes money on the weekends dancing with polecats.


----------



## Goblin

Teaches polecats to charleston


----------



## Hairazor

Gets mixed up and tries to give them a Charleston Chew candy bar


----------



## RoxyBlue

^would rather dance with lemurs


----------



## Goblin

Likes to do the Funky Lemur


----------



## RoxyBlue

^rides in a chariot drawn by 40 lemurs


----------



## Hairazor

Always wears a crash helmet when riding with Goblin


----------



## Goblin

Wears a crash helmet in case she falls out of bed


----------



## Hairazor

Uses a hollowed out pumpkin shell for a helmet


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole Goblin's pumpkin shell helmet to use as a planter


----------



## Hairazor

Told me sparkly poo would be a great mulch in my stolen pumpkin planter


----------



## Goblin

plants stolen pumpkins from Pittsburgh


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes wearing sparkly vampire fangs when he goes shopping


----------



## Hairazor

Is upset she can't get her fangs to sparkle like Goblin's


----------



## Goblin

Started a war between the chickens and turkeys


----------



## Hairazor

Kept yelling "Fowl, Fowl" every time the chickens and turkeys clashed


----------



## Goblin

Provides ammunition to the chickens


----------



## scareme

Makes little kids cry.


----------



## Goblin

sold her neighbor's house on Ebay


----------



## scareme

Hey, I got a pretty good price for it. 

Wishes it would never stop snowing and raining. Snowball fight on the fourth of July.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^hates Halloween


----------



## Goblin

Hates Halloween..........candy!


----------



## Hairazor

Fills Halloween candy with rocks


----------



## scareme

Hasn't rocked Halloween in 7 years.


----------



## Goblin

always got a rock!


----------



## Hairazor

Can actually chew rocks without breaking his teeth


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a sofa carved from stone


----------



## Goblin

Dropped the soafa on Spooky1's toe


----------



## Hairazor

Offered to splint Spooky1" toe as soon as he could eat two Popsicles to use for the splint


----------



## Goblin

ate all the popsicles


----------



## Lord Homicide

Eats a few Pickle Pops before blind dates.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to fly in a beautiful balloon


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to shoot BB's at that ^ balloon


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:^Has a Unicorn named Daffodil that smells like orange pushups....


----------



## Hairazor

^ Is trying to teach my Unicorn to fly while eating orange pushups


----------



## Dark Angel 27

^Fed her unicorn orange pushups because she wanted an orange unicorn.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^owns a herd of winged zebras


----------



## Hairazor

Painted white strips on black horses and tried to pass them off as zebras


----------



## Goblin

Started a chicken farm but they all died caused she planted them too deep


----------



## Hairazor

Practices his golf swing in the pumpkin patch using baby pumpkins instead of golf balls (a practice to which P5 highly objects)


----------



## Goblin

LIkes to juggle baby pumpkins


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to juggle babies


----------



## Goblin

Likes to juggle while riding an unicycle


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears mule ears at the movies so he can hear better


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ commutes on a mule.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^borrowed the mule and never brought it back


----------



## Lord Homicide

Didn't tell me what to feed it to make it go


----------



## Goblin

Obviously lost the manual that came with it!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tried to sell Lord Homicide a horse manual for the mule


----------



## Goblin

Wrote the book " Everything you ever wanted to know about mules but never bothered to ask!"


----------



## Hairazor

Read the book to the mule


----------



## Goblin

Recorded it on CD


----------



## RoxyBlue

^claims he can speak mulese


----------



## Spooky1

^ teaches mules how to be stubborn


----------



## Lord Homicide

Spooky1 must be stubborn!


----------



## Goblin

Didn't I see him on Hee Haw?


----------



## Hairazor

^ Always has trouble deciding whether he wants to hee or haw


----------



## Goblin

Kicks like a mule


----------



## Hairazor

Stings like a bee


----------



## RoxyBlue

^floats like a butterfly



Lord Homicide said:


> Spooky1 must be stubborn!


Ha!


----------



## Goblin

Has a pet giraffe named Scruffy


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to teach the giraffe to communicate by tapping Morse Code with his hoofs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^gave the giraffe giant antlers and taught him MOOSE code


----------



## Goblin

Thinks the plural of moose is meese!


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps a herd of Meese in his backyard


----------



## RoxyBlue

^released a boatload of meerkats in Goblin's yard to scare the meese


----------



## Goblin

Crossed Meercats with meese and created meesy meercats


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks the plural of meercats is morecats


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has more cats in her salon because of all the bacon fat hair gel her clients use


----------



## Hairazor

Made an appointment to get her hair baconized and her cat fed and groomed


----------



## Goblin

Drys hair with kerosene and matches


----------



## RoxyBlue

^sells blow torches to hairdressers


----------



## Hairazor

Stands by with marshmallows on sticks


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole my s'mores as soon as I made them


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to have me arrested for theft ^


----------



## scareme

^ I paid her bail. And she still hasn't paid me back.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> ^ i paid her bail. And she still hasn't paid me back.


sucker!


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to take advantage of Scareme's generosity and get her to fund a cruise "for his health"


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole Goblin's cruise tickets


----------



## Hairazor

Pulled the plug in the bottom of the cruise ship


----------



## Goblin

Teaches how to do mouth to mouth rescitation without becoming emotionally involved!


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps signing up for my class ^ and giggles uncontrollably every time it's his turn to practice


----------



## Goblin

Had her medical license revoked by Dr. Kildare


----------



## RoxyBlue

^claims he is Dr Kildare's long lost half cousin twice removed on his mother's side


----------



## Goblin

Was taught to drive by her father's brother's best friend's cousin's
daughter's pet monkey Cheetos!


----------



## Hairazor

Teaches genealogy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Think genealogy is the study of being pleasant


----------



## Goblin

Wears paper mache jeans to her genealogy class!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^wears a tinfoil hat to church on Sundays


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to carry a tune in a basket but it kept leaking out


----------



## RoxyBlue

^eggs her neighbor's house every New Year's Eve


----------



## Goblin

Likes to tap dance in the shower


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to put vodka in his shower head and start the morning with a buzz


----------



## RoxyBlue

^lives in a house made of turtle shells


----------



## Hairazor

Gave me a set of turtle shell bowls in which to eat turtle soup


----------



## Goblin

Likes chopped yeppers in her turtle soup


----------



## RoxyBlue

^races turtles for fun and profit


----------



## Hairazor

Can't beat those turtles in a race


----------



## Auberginer

Can't beat those turtles in a fistfight


----------



## Hairazor

Is trying to teach turtles to walk a tightrope


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Is trying to hatch endangered sea turtle eggs so she can "raise em up quick" and train them to pull her water chariot.


----------



## Auberginer

Is not lying about the water chariot


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to put wheels on his water chariot and race it in the Indie 500


----------



## Auberginer

Tried to put wheels on her endangered sea turtles and race against me and my water chariot in the Indie 500


----------



## RoxyBlue

^likes to sit in bars sipping champagne with sea turtles


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to bathe in milk


----------



## Goblin

Likes to swim in chocolate


----------



## Hairazor

Throws Maraschino cherries into my chocolate pool


----------



## Goblin

Forgot the whipped cream


----------



## Hairazor

Gets his whipped cream by whipping a cow


----------



## Auberginer

Eats whipped cream from the bottle


----------



## Hairazor

(^ Aren't you supposed to???)

Throws pressurized cans into the fire to see if they will explode


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Believes Dolphins are plotting to take over the world.


----------



## Goblin

PrettyGhoul said:


> ^ Believes Dolphins are plotting to take over the world.


Banned for giving away my secret plan


----------



## RoxyBlue

^never gets his threads mixed up


----------



## Hairazor

Uses turnips instead of pumpkins for Jack-o-lanterns


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Is obsessive about wearing 7 red bows in her hair for good luck.


----------



## Hairazor

Mistakenly thinks that ^ is a little white lie


----------



## Goblin

Never tells a lie unless the truth don't work!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^collects bricks for fun and profit


----------



## Hairazor

Is busy making an ad with her best Halloween photos so it can be an ad popping up on Haunt Forum


----------



## Goblin

Races frogs............and loses!


----------



## Hairazor

Makes fried frog legs out of the losing frogs


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole the tadpoles out of Pumpkin5's pond and replaced them with gummi bears


----------



## Hairazor

Sneaks to P5's pond at night to fish for Gummi Bears with Gummi Worms


----------



## Goblin

Likes to dress up as George Washington on the Fourth of July!


----------



## Hairazor

Joins me dressed as Martha Washington


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was one of Jim Kirk's alien girlfriends on the original Star Trek series


----------



## Hairazor

Yells "Beam my up Scotty" on elevators


----------



## RoxyBlue

^tries to Vulcan mind meld with her clients so they will leave a bigger tip


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks that ^ is a little white lie


----------



## Goblin

Loves peanut butter and liver!


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is powered by an internal combustion engine instead of a heart


----------



## Goblin

Loves Hairazor's famous peasnut butter and liver sandwiches with mustard and pickles!


----------



## Hairazor

Won't eat them ^ unless served on a silver platter


----------



## Goblin

Paints knives and forks silver and calls it her "Good silverware!"


----------



## Hairazor

Ran out of marshmallows so put cotton balls in the hot chocolate


----------



## Goblin

Likes to play with a ball of yarn for exercise.


----------



## Hairazor

Chopped up white yarn, cooked it and tried to pass it off as spaghetti


----------



## GothicCandle

took some cotton balls and used it as filling for some ravioli.


----------



## Hairazor

Throws ravioli at the wall, if it sticks it is done


----------



## RoxyBlue

^has a side job cleaning the walls at Italian restaurants


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks you can't eat at an Italian restaurant unless you are Italian


----------



## RoxyBlue

^makes earrings out of meatballs


----------



## Hairazor

Loves to nibble people's ears in case they are wearing some of my meatball earrings


----------



## Lord Homicide

^ stockpiles toe jam because she thinks it is a legitimate condiment


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is able to knit sweaters with his toes


----------



## Hairazor

^ gave Lord H some of her homemade spider web silk to use in his knitting


----------



## Goblin

Teaches spiders to tap dance!


----------



## Hairazor

Makes tiny canes for tapping spiders


----------



## Lord Homicide

Believes the person she sees in the mirror is a different person.


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks if he shuts his eyes he is invisible


----------



## Lord Homicide

Believes in magic


----------



## Goblin

Is afraid of Zombie Pirates


----------



## Hairazor

Tries to lure the Zombie Pirates to his ship using Fool's gold


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Is worried to the point of obsession that fire ants are becoming extinct.


----------



## Hairazor

Is trying to train Carpenter Ants to take over for Fire Ants


----------



## Goblin

Bought tiny cigarette lighters for the fire ants


----------



## Lord Homicide

Allowed Noah to preserve fire ants.


----------



## Hairazor

Was supposed to round up the Unicorns for the Arc trip but went to a local bar for a quick drink and missed the boat


----------



## Goblin

Doesn't solve mysteries as fast as Velma and Daphne!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Replaced the water in Scooby-Doo's bowl with 80 proof vodka. Zoinks!


----------



## Hairazor

Replaced the vodka with Everclear


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks Everclear is something you put on your glasses so they don't get smudged


----------



## Goblin

Dips her glasses in ammonia to clean them


----------



## Hairazor

Uses the bottoms of 2 coke bottles as eyeglasses


----------



## Goblin

Wears combat boots to bed......just in case the zombies attack during the night!


----------



## Hairazor

Throws pebbles at my window and night and says, "I'm coming to get you Barbra".


----------



## Goblin

Named her row boat Titanic.


----------



## Hairazor

While I was in the middle of the lake with my back turned, stole my oars


----------



## Goblin

Refused to give up the sinking ship


----------



## Hairazor

Sank my lifeboat


----------



## Goblin

Blames me cause she read the map wrong and run her lifeboat a ground


----------



## Hairazor

Hibernates in the winter


----------



## RoxyBlue

^plays loud music outside Goblin's den in the winter


----------



## Hairazor

Rolled a large stone in front of the den opening


----------



## Goblin

Is the world's only tap dancing pallbearer


----------



## Hairazor

Has a side business posing in coffins so buyers can see what they look like when occupied


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Insists that her colleagues curtsy if they wish to speak with her.


----------



## Hairazor

Refuses to curtsy


----------



## RoxyBlue

^teaches ballroom dancing to ogres and trolls


----------



## Hairazor

Has a problem telling Ogres from trolls


----------



## Goblin

Asked the Captain of the Titanic "Got any ice?"


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to make "Snow angels" in the mud


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps a shrine to Tiny Tim and his ukelele in her garden shed surrounded by tulips


----------



## Hairazor

Has a pet banana


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Changes the subject when concerned others try to address her unhealthy obsession with Tiny Tim.


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to walk a white line but fell off _(see how I changed the subject)_


----------



## Goblin

Sings Tiptoe through the tulips to her picture of Tiny Tim while tossing tulips to everyone!


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Has set up a support group for alcohol addicted supernatural creatures.


----------



## Goblin

There are 20 bars where she lives and she hasn't been in one of them!
And one day we'll find out which one it is!


----------



## Hairazor

Has a bar stool reserved just for him at his favorite bar


----------



## Goblin

Dressed as a robot chicken for Halloween


----------



## Hairazor

Keeps squirting me with oil, says it will lubricate the robot part and prepare the chicken part for frying


----------



## Goblin

Does the Tin Woodsman danced while singing "If I only had a heart!"


----------



## Hairazor

Uses paper plates as pie crusts


----------



## RoxyBlue

^thinks paper plates are fashionable as head gear.


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks that is a lie ^


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Works part time as a Phone Psychic.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Dials my number repeatedly


----------



## Goblin

Tap dances to Mozart


----------



## Hairazor

Was a Penpal to Mozart


----------



## Goblin

Stole Ben Franklin's kite.


----------



## Hairazor

Urged Francis Scott Key to write a song while they waited out the bombardment


----------



## RoxyBlue

^was Francis Scott Key's favorite hair stylist


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to fill cream puffs with toothpaste


----------



## Goblin

Was Jack the Ripper's cousin's mother's sister's best friend


----------



## Hairazor

Taught "Jack" how to sharpen his scalpel


----------



## Goblin

Gave Jack steak knives for Christmas


----------



## Hairazor

Asked Jack for pointers on how to carve the Thanksgiving turkey


----------



## Goblin

Talks like a turkey!


----------



## Hairazor

Walks like a turkey


----------



## Spooky1

Drinks Wild Turkey


----------



## Hairazor

Jumps up and dances every time he hears the song "Turkey In The Straw"


----------



## Johnnylee

After waiting in line in McDonald's drive thru during lunchtime


----------



## Hairazor

Tries not to get too close to a bonfire so his Avatar face won't melt


----------



## Johnnylee

After looking at her Tax refund


----------



## Hairazor

Picks the olives out of his salad and puts them in strangers martinis


----------



## Johnnylee

Kisses me after drinking my Wild Turkey


----------



## Hairazor

Plays drums at the Zoo with a band of monkeys


----------



## Johnnylee

Takes me on a date with her prize money


----------



## Hairazor

While out watering his lawn, likes to turn his hose on cars passing by with open windows


----------



## Johnnylee

Kisses women passing by at the mall


----------



## Hairazor

Brings his own wriggly pig to the Piggly Wiggly


----------



## Johnnylee

Ran topless through Walmart


----------



## RoxyBlue

^would never say anything slightly off color to a lady with whom he is not well acquainted.


----------



## Johnnylee

^Spends many hours getting to know all the new members.


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to get in the elevator and push the buttons for all the floors


----------



## Johnnylee

^Likes to drive over all the mail boxes in peoples front yards.


----------



## Hairazor

Gives crickets and beetles to Trick or Treaters


----------



## Johnnylee

Steals all the toys out of the happy meals at Mcdonalds


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Sells the McDonald's toys as "vintage collectibles" at a mall kiosk.


----------



## Johnnylee

^Starts a new clown college in Sarasota


----------



## Hairazor

Hides behind trees and barks at Mailmen


----------



## Johnnylee

Caught pushing little kids off the swings at the park.


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Has an elaborate graveyard in his back yard for his deceased pet snails.


----------



## Johnnylee

No but I really do have a Indian burial ground in my backyard

^Swam across the gulf of mexico to Texas.


----------



## Hairazor

Has a broom horse he rides around the neighborhood yelling "Giddyup"


----------



## Johnnylee

Cuts hair with a chainsaw


----------



## Hairazor

Was the first in line when I asked for volunteers for above hair service


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Is running a special on chainsaw haircuts on Memorial Day.


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to lick the beaters while they are still running


----------



## RoxyBlue

^keeps her alter ego chained in the basement


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to go up on high rise construction sites and drop water balloons on unsuspecting people below


----------



## RoxyBlue

^posts videos of herself doing this on YouTube under the pseudonym "Mad Balloon Bomber"


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to get my video banned, claims she had the idea first


----------



## Goblin

Drives nails in the wall with a sledge hammer


----------



## Hairazor

Soaks nails overnight in coke to get a drink with kick


----------



## RoxyBlue

^longs to be a stealth fighter pilot


----------



## Hairazor

Underlines mistakes in Library books


----------



## RoxyBlue

^is a cult leader for the local group of grammar police


----------



## Spooky1

^ taught the grammar police everything they know.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Wants a tricycle for his birthday so he can relive his childhood


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole Spooky1's tricycle the day after he got one


----------



## Hairazor

^ Replaced Spooky1's stolen tricycle with a unicycle


----------



## RoxyBlue

^let the air out of the unicycle's tire


----------



## Hairazor

^likes to sneak up behind people and startle them by honking a bicycle horn


----------



## RoxyBlue

^stole my horn so I can't have fun anymore scaring people


----------



## Hairazor

^ Puts a gory mask on just before tapping someone on the shoulder from behind


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ let an angry brahma bull loose in the local crystal china shop


----------



## Hairazor

^ Waved a red flag in said shop


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ gave the broken crystal fragments away as Christmas gifts.


----------



## Hairazor

^ tells people his collection of broken crystal is actually pieces of fallen stars


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Uses real kitty litter in her kitty litter cake


----------



## Hairazor

Puts pieces of coal in with the black licorice


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ puts coal under her pillow, thinking she will find a diamond in the morning


----------



## Hairazor

Put firecrackers on the Birthday cake instead of candles


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ put "Shake well before using" labels on all of the bottles of Nitroglycerine in the explosives shed.


----------



## Hairazor

Cut the grass, rolled it into tobacco papers and told the local druggies it was "pure weed"


----------



## Dreadmakr

And they were so stoned that they believed me.

^ Used weed killer to right a nasty message in the neighbor's lawn


----------



## Hairazor

Put salt in the sugar canister


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Put plaster mix in the flour canister


----------



## Hairazor

Made cookies for the party out of Play-do


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Frosted those cookies with school glue


----------



## Hairazor

Uses Shredded Wheat as Brillo pads


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Likes to scatter Lego bricks on other peoples bedroom floor at night


----------



## Hairazor

Greased Tarzan's grapevine


----------



## Dreadmakr

You should have seen it.
Laughed myself silly.

^ Brings an airhorn to funerals, just in case things get to dull.


----------



## Hairazor

Throws the flowers off the casket into the crowd and yells "you're next" to the person who catches them


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Is planning to make sure the person who caught the flowers, is actually next.


----------



## Hairazor

Filled the talcum powder container with itching powder


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Uses old engine oil to fry chicken in


----------



## Hairazor

Stands in the middle of the street and directs traffic in the middle of a parade


----------



## Dreadmakr

And the carnage was absolutely thrilling.

TPAMP videoed all the carnage, smiling all the time, then sold the recording to the local news


----------



## Hairazor

Put saran wrap over the toilet bowl in the guest bathroom


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ served a ham glassed with Vaseline


----------



## Hairazor

Shines his shoes with coal


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Runs around with bear feet. One in each hand.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Has a sign on his desk that says, "King of the World" and wears a crown everywhere


----------



## Dreadmakr

But it is after all, it is only a simple crown, and not an overly pretentious one.

^ Wares a tin foil hat. Not because she is paranoid of alien mind control. 
But as a fashion statement.


----------



## Hairazor

And I made it myself!!


Lets the dog steer the car on the Highway


----------



## Dreadmakr

And he does a better job than the average Chicago driver.

^ Believes that a little cat fur improves the taste of everything


----------



## Hairazor

^ Is saving cat fur to make a toupee


----------



## Dreadmakr

But only as a precaution, in case my long hair starts falling out.

^ is building a gingerbread cottage in the near-by woods, and trimming it with candy.
You know... for the obvious reason.


----------



## Hairazor

Turned me in to the building inspector for no permit to build ^ house


----------



## RoxyBlue

^shoved the building inspector into the stove when he arrived, then realized nothing would happen because you forgot to pay the electric bill


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ was disappointed because she was hoping to enjoy a huge serving of roasted inspector.


----------



## Hairazor

^ offered to build a fire in the fireplace to roast said inspecter


----------



## Dreadmakr

With potatoes, carrots onions and a few garlic cloves.

^ is going to use the inspector's clothes on her new zombie prop.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Is going to use said Inspector as a new prop


----------



## Dreadmakr

You said you wouldn't tell.
8^(

^ Can't be trusted with another haunter's secrets


----------



## Hairazor

^ Dusts the top of cakes with sifted dirt when out of chocolate powder


----------



## Dreadmakr

It gives the cake an earthy flavor.

^ Has the hots for Dumbledore


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to set a trap for a Leprechaun but got caught in it himself


----------



## Dreadmakr

Was dating the leprechaun, but only so she could get her hands on his gold


----------



## Hairazor

Made a rainbow in his back yard with a water hose trying to lure the Leprechaun


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Is cheating on the Leprechaun. 
She is secretly dating the garden gnome on the side.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^runs a dating service for lonely garden gnomes


----------



## Dreadmakr

And doing quite well at it too.

^ Was my first client


----------



## Hairazor

Takes his garden Gnomes in at night because he is afraid they will run off and join the Circus


----------



## Dreadmakr

You would too if you had overheard them talking about doing just that.

^ Is beginning to think that she is the only sane person in the forum


----------



## RoxyBlue

(That actually might be true:googly

^teaches ferrets how to tap dance


----------



## Dreadmakr

And that is not easy.
They prefer ball room dancing.

^ Runs a styling salon for hairless cats


----------



## Hairazor

Shoots Nerf darts at people standing in line at the Theater waiting to see "Annie Get Your Gun"


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Reloads my nerf guns, and laughs along with me.


----------



## Hairazor

Stuffs his stuffed pork loin with seasoned cotton wads


----------



## Dreadmakr

Well my doctor said that I needed more fiber in my diet.

^ Thinks deep fried Twinkies are the best kind of health food


----------



## Hairazor

Tells people he has a PHD in Sleep


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ banned for thinking I don't have a Ph.D in sleep


----------



## Hairazor

Makes sculptures out of belly button lint


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Collects sculptures made out of belly button lint


----------



## Hairazor

Trained his parrot to yodel


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Thinks female opera singers sound like howling cats


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks if he stands on his head he will see Australia, you know, the land of down under


----------



## Dreadmakr

Misses the days before there was a computer in almost every home


----------



## Hairazor

Stands at the end of the slide in the park and says, "Good ride" to everyone who comes down


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Still rides the slide in the park


----------



## Hairazor

Tries to get the ice cream truck driver to let him get his own out of the truck


----------



## Dreadmakr

Well she thinks that I'm cute (no accounting for taste), so I figure it's worth a try.

^ Thinks finely ground glass, spread over the top of her sugar cookies makes them look prettier than just sugar alone.


----------



## Hairazor

Puts grass seed in the neighbor's vegetable garden


----------



## Dreadmakr

Mowed the grass in the neighbors garden


----------



## Hairazor

Put a skull and cross bones on the First Aid kit at work


----------



## Dreadmakr

Likes to force people to play hot potato with a red hot iron ball


----------



## Hairazor

Has old people use their canes as croquet mallets


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Cuts wholes in the umbrellas in the umbrella stand.


----------



## Hairazor

Tells people he is a matchmaker for stray socks


----------



## Dreadmakr

Someone needs to help all of the socks that have lost their mates to those vicious sock eating monsters hiding in people's washers and dryers. 

^ Smuggles vicious sock eating monsters into other people laundry rooms.


----------



## RoxyBlue

^created the sock monster in a laboratory in his secret mountain lair


----------



## Hairazor

Likes to throw the neighbors' newspapers in their bushes


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Rescues the neighbors newspaper from the bushes, only to open it up and scatter the pages all over the lawn.


----------



## Hairazor

Gathers the pages and makes a bonfire on said lawn


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Bays at the full moon in hope of attracting a good looking werewolf


----------



## Hairazor

Drinks Silver Bullet Beer because he thinks it makes him immune to a Werewolf bite


----------



## Dreadmakr

You mean it doesn't?

^ apparently enjoys crushing other people's hopes.


----------



## Hairazor

Puts a red filter on his flashlight and tells people it has xray capability


----------



## Dreadmakr

it does... It really really dose.

^ Banned for giving the neighborhood kids a long piece of barbed wire to use as a jump rope.


----------



## Hairazor

Sings the "Worms crawl in the worms crawl out" song at a funeral


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Stood up clapping and begging for an encore after I finished singing at the funeral.


----------



## Hairazor

Sends his bills back marked "Not interested"


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't you?

Has a real crush on Pennywise


----------



## Hairazor

Puts foam around his mouth when shopping so people will keep their distance


----------



## Dreadmakr

Just attempting to make sure the governor's recommendations are maintained.

Hired a construction crew to dig mote around her house, in preparation of her plans for her next Halloween haunt


----------



## Hairazor

Rides a bicycle built for two and asks strangers if they want a ride


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sits backwards in the saddle while riding her nightmare


----------



## Hairazor

Stomps grapes for wine in his stocking feet


----------



## Dreadmakr

Hey!! I like purple socks.

Enjoys drinking the wine I make, with ice.


----------



## Hairazor

Puts gravy on everything he cooks, even dessert


----------



## RoxyBlue

^learned how to cut hair through a correspondence school


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Uses the same hair stylist as the bride of Frankenstein


----------



## Hairazor

Believes I do VooDoo using hair I cut


----------



## Dreadmakr

Don't you?

^ Has been known to use her scissors to eliminate certain unwanted people from her life


----------



## Spooky1

^Knows where the bodies are buried.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Has a shovel, lime and 40 acres


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Has always thought something was fundamentally wrong with the universe


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks a hoedown is a battle with hoes as weapons


----------



## Dreadmakr

And I'm keeping the edge of my hoe sharp, just in case one breaks out.

Keeps her knick-knack shelf well stocked with extra knicks


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks you can use a straight stick as an arrow


----------



## Dreadmakr

Actually expects people to believe her when she tells them that she is only 23 years old


----------



## Hairazor

Tells people he is the Easter Bunny but had his ears revoked for eating all the eggs


----------



## Dreadmakr

I made egg salad sandwiches with them.
Yum

Tried to trap the Easter bunny, so she could make rabbit stew


----------



## Hairazor

Eats with his fingers


----------



## Dreadmakr

Because I lost my spoon.

^ Eats with her feet


----------



## Hairazor

Plays catch with hand grenades


----------



## Dreadmakr

I must be good at it because I'm still able to play.

^ Once dated bigfoot


----------



## Hairazor

Has a Facebook friendship with La Llorona


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Votes Robotlican, because a droid has never lied to her


----------



## Hairazor

Writes himself as a write in vote for everything


----------



## Dreadmakr

...Because I am usually the best choice.

Thinks Star Wars is a TV game show where the actors from one program compete against the actors from another program


----------



## Hairazor

Was a contestant on America's Got Talent doing duck calls with his arm pits


----------



## Dreadmakr

My act was still better than the guy with the dancing pigeons who was on before me

^ Actually thinks "I Love Lucy" was a documentary series.


----------



## Hairazor

Claims he corresponds regularly with Abraham Lincoln using a Ouija board


----------



## Dreadmakr

Sometimes, but my favorite historic person to commune with is John Adams.

Think's the wicked witch of the west was given a raw deal.


----------



## Goblin

So she claims.

Likes to tap dance in the rain


----------



## Hairazor

Has the Easter Bunny locked in his closet, says it's for his own good during the Pandemic


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Has plans to free the Easter Bunny from the closet, so that she can make a nice rabbit stew out of him


----------



## Hairazor

Bakes cakes with files in them for prisoners


----------



## Dreadmakr

But please don't tell anyone else.

^ Places bags of rotting eggs under people's porches


----------



## Hairazor

Shaves stray cats that show up in his yard


----------



## Dreadmakr

Well it is May already, and they really should get rid of those heavy winter coats.

^ Is secretly guilty of something really evil, but vehemently denies it.


----------



## Hairazor

Bwahahaha


^ Likes to race on a unicycle


----------



## Dreadmakr

I wish.
I never had the kind of balance for that kind of thing.

Enjoys throwing steel bars into the wheel of passing unicycles.


----------



## Hairazor

Sends toenail clippings, anonymously, to people he/she doesn't like


----------



## Dreadmakr

You keep giving away my secrets.

^ Has a reservation on the first trans-planetary vacation flight to Pluto


----------



## Hairazor

^ Is taking a dog collar to put on Pluto


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Has been stalking Goofy since she was 13 years old.


----------



## Hairazor

Sets a place at the table for the dog


----------



## Dreadmakr

yes I do.
But I insist that she uses a place mat and wares a bib, because she a very sloppy eater.

^ Uses a silver platter when she serves spit roasted, bar-B-Q dog to her special guests


----------



## RoxyBlue

^secretly binge-watches The Andy Griffith Show


----------



## Dreadmakr

I prefer Dark Shadows over The Andy Griffith Show.

^Actually prefers decorating for Christmas over decorating for Halloween.


----------



## Hairazor

^ has a sore hand from writing I Will Not Say That About Roxy 100 times for the aforementioned remark


----------



## Dreadmakr

LOL
Okay...
But if it is not true about Roxy
It must be true about you


----------



## Hairazor

Uses nail clippers to trim his hair


----------



## Dreadmakr

And I sometimes use barber sheers to trim my toe nails.

^ Prefers to use crayons when signing important papers.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Licks the center out of Oreos, replaces with toothpaste, then puts them back in the box


----------



## Dreadmakr

Makes for a great prank.

^ Uses shaving cream to frost cakes, because it looks prettier than buttercream


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Prefers the taste of shaving cream to buttercream.


----------



## Dreadmakr

I am actually not a big fan of buttercream.
But I prefer whipped cream frosting, Not shaving cream.

^ Uses white school glue mixed with food coloring to decorate her Christmas cookies


----------



## RoxyBlue

^orders a batch of gluey Christmas cookies from Pretty Ghoul every December


----------



## Dreadmakr

And I give a couple to each of the people that have been a pain in my gluteus maximus


----------



## Hairazor

^ Blows snow onto the neighbor's already cleaned sidewalk


----------



## Dreadmakr

Shhhhhh

^ Makes snow ice cream using yellow snow, and tells her guest that it is lemon flavored


----------



## Hairazor

^ Wears mittens on his feet around the house


----------



## Dreadmakr

They keep my toes warm

^ Dyes her hair purple, with green streaks


----------



## Hairazor

I AM a hairdresser


^ Saves his toenail clippings to make clip art


----------



## RoxyBlue

^had an uncredited role in the movie “Airplane!”


----------



## Hairazor

^ Thought the movie "Airplane" was a true story


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Uses a hacksaw to cut hair.


----------



## Hairazor

Thinks a tape worm is a good measuring tool


----------



## PrettyGhoul

^ Reenacts Fairy Tales with herself as the Princess.


----------



## Hairazor

^ Has a pet frog she keeps kissing waiting for it to turn into Prince Charming


----------



## Dreadmakr

^ Encourages the kissing of frogs when looking for a prince


----------



## Bone To Pick

^ Has two left knees


----------



## Hairazor

^ chases Rainbows looking for the pot of gold


----------



## Dreadmakr

Drives towards tornados, hoping to see Dorothy and Toto


----------



## Hairazor

Puts Whoopie Cushions in the Church pews


----------



## Goblin

Wrote the "Cooking with grass" cookbook


----------



## Hairazor

Has a clothing line dedicated to skeletons


----------



## Spooky1

Goes streaking every other Tuesday


----------



## Hairazor

Plants bones in the garden hoping to grow a skeleton


----------



## Goblin

Hides from the squirrels after Labor Day!


----------



## Hairazor

Feeds the squirrels rubber peanuts


----------



## Goblin

Sells rubber peanuts


----------



## Hairazor

Got his foot stuck behind his head in Yoga class


----------



## Goblin

Cuts her toenails with a chainsaw


----------



## Hairazor

Tried to move into the Taj Mahal


----------



## Goblin

Tried to sell it


----------



## Hairazor

Hides under the bleachers and tickles bare feet


----------



## Goblin

Lives in a hollow tree


----------



## Hairazor

Tells everyone he wrote The Bible


----------



## Goblin

Dries crickets for lunch


----------



## Hairazor

Has a striking resemblance to Big Foot


----------



## Goblin

Wears suspenders nd a belt


----------



## Hairazor

^ Has an extra toe on each foot


----------



## Dreadmakr

Has a thing for guys with extra toes


----------

